# GrandinRoad 2015



## Ghost of Spookie

A new year a new thread. As some members have mentioned, there are still ongoing clearance sales off and on on some of the halloween items from last year. Check the Outlet section for Halloween as well as the regular Halloween Haven area. Definitely check back here to see when they start doing teasers for the coming season's merchandise.


----------



## ZombieLion

I just bought another set of these (well not the set but the separate pieces since these are cheaper):
http://www.grandinroad.com/framed-lab-specimens/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/687248

they have a 10% off and free shipping Code 12YEARS

I already have a set but the frames are so cool and for $18 I couldn't pass these up


----------



## Hilda

ZombieLion said:


> I just bought another set of these (well not the set but the separate pieces since these are cheaper):
> http://www.grandinroad.com/framed-lab-specimens/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/687248
> I already have a set but the frames are so cool and for $18 I couldn't pass these up


I recently bought a set. Are you going to take the specimens off? My husband thinks they are one plaster cast. Let me know if you are able to remove the specimens. I only have the set and don't want to mess them up.

Thanks!!


----------



## Woodsy

WOW, thanks. Those frames are just what I was looking for. I also got a cool floating candle all for $26 with free shipping.


----------



## Hilda

Woodsy said:


> WOW, thanks. Those frames are just what I was looking for. I also got a cool floating candle all for $26 with free shipping.


I got the animated candle as well. I was pleasantly surprised with the size. A much more realistic size than the ones I have purchased elsewhere.


----------



## Zombiesmash

ZombieLion said:


> I just bought another set of these (well not the set but the separate pieces since these are cheaper):
> http://www.grandinroad.com/framed-lab-specimens/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/687248
> 
> they have a 10% off and free shipping Code 12YEARS
> 
> I already have a set but the frames are so cool and for $18 I couldn't pass these up


That's funny, I bought the teeth and eyes last week and they arrived yesterday! I kept them in my cart and received a 15% off discount via email. Neat item.


----------



## Caroluna

They are currently running a sweepstakes to win a $12,000.00 gift card! Second prize is $1,500.00. third is $1,000.00 and 4th is $500.00. You can enter daily.

http://www.grandinroad.com/GrandinRoad/US/Global/Sweepstakes/dreamsweeps/landing-path


----------



## ooojen

Hilda said:


> I recently bought a set. Are you going to take the specimens off? My husband thinks they are one plaster cast. Let me know if you are able to remove the specimens. I only have the set and don't want to mess them up.


I planned to use the parts separately, too, but I'd feel bad if I smashed the frames. I just ordered a second set of eyes to experiment on, so to speak. When they get here, I'll take a chisel to them and let you know how it works out.


----------



## Woodsy

I just got my items and WOW what a deal. I can never afford most of what they sell so this was a treat. The candle is very cool, I just have to figure out how to control its ROLL. But the BIG surprise where the pictures. I was expecting cheap plastic frames but these are TOP NOTCH. Very heavy, and well put together. They even have the wire for hanging on the back. I think I am going to let my sister the special effects wizard try and paint the "parts" so they look a little more realistic and leave them in the frames. Thank you so much ZomieLion for the tip.


----------



## VampKat

I am trying to control myself. Everytime I get those evil emails from Grandin Road with their coupons I have to force myself to delete them. LOL. I want stuff but I can't afford it right now! Especially if I want to wait for new stuff in August...


----------



## 22606

I like the frames of the specimens, although the body parts look terribly unrealistic/unfinished with that color scheme, in my opinion, particularly the eyes. 

I keep hoping that this coffin candleholder from a few years ago will make a return, or that something similar will turn up...


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am excited to see what they have this year.


----------



## ooojen

I got my second set of GR eyes, and they were actually quite easy to remove from the frame. I just put a wood chisel at the very bottom of each eye and gave it a slight tap with a hammer.


----------



## Hilda

ooojen said:


> I got my second set of GR eyes, and they were actually quite easy to remove from the frame. I just put a wood chisel at the very bottom of each eye and gave it a slight tap with a hammer.


Oh thank you for coming back with the information. Very interesting. Oh do show us what you do with it next!!


----------



## Hilda

Garthgoyle said:


> I like the frames of the specimens, although the body parts look terribly unrealistic/unfinished with that color scheme, in my opinion, particularly the eyes.
> .


I think, or thought, the same thing. I had no intentions of keeping the white specimens. I ordered them strictly for the frames. Yet, once I got them. It is shiny white porcelain which gives off a very... 1950s medical laboratory vibe. I was surprised that I didn't hate them the way they are. 

That said... I'm still thinking of changing it up a bit. LOL


----------



## ooojen

I'm on the fence, too. I ordered the entire set (individually was cheaper then, but now it's $1 cheaper to buy as a set) fully intending to tear them apart and used the parts, including frames, for different projects. When I got them in hand, they looked a lot better than I'd expected. I'm not sure I want to tear them all apart. 
I didn't buy another entire set, but I did get more eyes and fangs to play with. The frames alone are worth the $5.


----------



## Hilda

ooojen said:


> I'm on the fence, too. I ordered the entire set (individually was cheaper then, but now it's $1 cheaper to buy as a set) fully intending to tear them apart and used the parts, including frames, for different projects. When I got them in hand, they looked a lot better than I'd expected. I'm not sure I want to tear them all apart.
> I didn't by another entire set, but I did get more eyes and fangs to play with. The frames alone are worth the $5.


Exactly!!

When I ordered them... not for one moment was I considering keeping them intact. However, when you get them in hand, they really are neat. LOL
So now I don't know what to do with them. Can you believe how heavy they are?! 

Well... you go first. I'll see if I like what you do with yours. haha


----------



## 22606

If anyone who has the framed specimens would be willing to take and post photos of them, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, from somebody who is on the fence at the moment (perched, waiting and watching).


----------



## ooojen

I think their appeal is more a matter of their being very quirky than horrifying, but a little tweaking could do a lot in that department. 
Clearly I've already torn up the eye plaque, but here are the fangs I just got. I have the entire set downstairs, but it has been a long day; I can dig it out tomorrow. The pictures on GR's site are pretty accurate.
Phone pictures (meh, but I do hope it's a bit helpful.) The white flecks are just part of the foam packing material (I just opened the box now.)







Closer on the fangs themselves, rather washed out, but you get the idea.







and the back, with hanger








They're heavy, and the quality is good.


----------



## Hilda

Garthgoyle said:


> If anyone who has the framed specimens would be willing to take and post photos of them, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, from somebody who is on the fence at the moment (perched, waiting and watching).


ooojen, I agree with you. So heavy and very good quality. I already have a few photos on my laptop. this will save you the trouble of digging yours out.
Garthgoyle, Here are the other three.
I love the pattern on the frame.


----------



## ooojen

I like the frames, too. The Staff of Asclepius is perfect for the Dr's lab!


----------



## 22606

The pieces look more glossy than shown at the site, which makes them pop more than I had expected. Thank you both for the photos, ooojen and Hilda. Since the price is so low, I opted to just go ahead and purchase the set, in addition to the skeletal black cat (which I was kicking myself over missing last year).

A good amount of the sold-out items have returned... and there is free shipping, along with 10% off, until April 20 (_XXW24304_).


----------



## im the goddess

I bought three of these. I'm sure they will turn up in future reaper gifts since they were $5 each








And this bat poncho for $19 for myself.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Love the stone hand! I've been considering one for myself. The poncho is beautiful too.


----------



## Spinechiller

Great buys everyone. Grandin Road has a coupon for 10% off plus free shipping on everything valid until (04/20/15).

*Offer Code: XXW04239*


----------



## Hilda

Let the hunt begin!! I noticed this evening more and more items reappearing in Halloween Haven! Yay!!


----------



## ZombieLion

Hilda said:


> Let the hunt begin!! I noticed this evening more and more items reappearing in Halloween Haven! Yay!!


25% off 1 regular priced item code ... APRIL2015
Owww man all the possibilities


----------



## 22606

My set of framed specimens arrived today. Despite still being a bit skeptical, I was pleasantly surprised by the size and quality when I opened them. If anyone has been debating, I would recommend springing for the four pieces before they sell out, particularly at the current prices.


----------



## ooojen

Garthgoyle said:


> My set of framed specimens arrived today. Despite still being a bit skeptical, I was pleasantly surprised by the size and quality when I opened them. If anyone has been debating, I would recommend springing for the four pieces before they sell out, particularly at the current prices.


I'm glad you're satisfied with them! I agree that the price is right at the moment.


----------



## ZombieLion

looks like somebody is busy:
https://instagram.com/grandinroad/


----------



## im the goddess

Oooo, I love the butler guy


----------



## HexMe

So far nothing I see is a "must have"...but let's keep checking! The official premiere is usually July 31st, and that is not too far away!


----------



## printersdevil

I ordered the big misting cauldron with a 30% off code that expires at midnight tonight. It is pretty awesome looking.


----------



## EvilDog

I like the body part portiats.


----------



## im the goddess

Now it looks like I have to add instagram to my life  Thanks a lot ZombieLion. Next it'll be twitter.


----------



## booswife02

Thanks so much ZombieLion for the little preview. It made my day  Cant wait to see the new line up!


----------



## EvilDog

Do we have any ohotos of upcoming props? Possible ones.


----------



## Hilda

I go on vacation for the first time in years... and I miss that instagram post.
Ohhhhh that gave me goosebumps.


----------



## EvilDog

Hilda said:


> I go on vacation for the first time in years... and I miss that instagram post.
> Ohhhhh that gave me goosebumps.


What did u see?


----------



## Velvet Vampire

GR posted 9 pics from the making of their Halloween video. Go to this link, and scroll back just a few photos:
https://instagram.com/grandinroad/


----------



## Hilda

EvilDog said:


> What did u see?


Yes. The above link to their instagram. Grandin Road posted a few teaser photos from their Halloween Haven 2015. 
I got very excited.


----------



## EvilDog

Hilda said:


> Yes. The above link to their instagram. Grandin Road posted a few teaser photos from their Halloween Haven 2015.
> I got very excited.


Oh nice.


----------



## themyst

I'm worried ... I purchased a Cordelia Mouse last night and received my order is being processed confirmation email. But then today I've been reading through some experiences with merchants, and apparently, Grandin Road has a business practice of not keeping accurate stock count and wind up charging your card and then sending the we're sorry email and refunding you days later. I took a look at Cordelia today and it is now listed as out of stock, so I'm hoping that means I bought the last one, not that my order triggered them to update their stock, which is what happened to me just a couple of days ago at Midland Hardware when I ordered a Gemmy light but their stock was wrong. 

I wanted Cordelia Mouse last year, and reading over this thread and visiting Grandin Road made me think about her again. I plan on displaying her year round, she's so cute. I hope they don't cancel my order. I haven't had any bad experiences with them yet, I don't want to start!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

When you order thru Grandinroad they do put a hold on your credit card for the amount of the purchase (says that somewhere on their site I'm sure). A lot of places seem to do that. The money doesn't go onto your charge accruing interest until it ships. Again a lot of stores do that. It does reduce your available credit in the meantime. 

Most halloween stuff will not be coming in until July/August/September so I wouldn't be surprised if they are awaiting inventory at this time. I have a Larry the Zombie prop on order that is suppose to ship in July. However I ordered him knowing he hadn't arrived yet but did so I could get the free shipping off during a promo. I as well as others here have had the occasional "sorry, cancelled" email though. I do think they have gotten better with their in-stock inventory as far as the website goes. Many of us have taken advantage of the one or two units that come up for example after halloween on clearance on the website. The listing goes up, many times listed as Limited Quantity, gets bought, gets listed as Not Available any longer, and then comes down from the website fairly quickly.

Call Customer Service since your order was the other day and should be in the system already. See what they can tell you. Overall I think they have been a good company to buy from, stand by their merchandise, and offer some wonderful, unique stuff. Their sales are pretty decent too as well as their clearance items. Cute mouse themyst. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## themyst

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Call Customer Service since your order was the other day and should be in the system already. See what they can tell you. Overall I think they have been a good company to buy from, stand by their merchandise, and offer some wonderful, unique stuff. Their sales are pretty decent too as well as their clearance items. Cute mouse themyst. Hope you get it soon.


I just received another email from them this morning that updated my order status and gave me the shipping date of 7/20, so I don't know what is going on here, obviously they did not have any in stock even though their online store gave that indication. I will call them today. I don't like this though, I wouldn't have placed my order if I knew this was going to happen.

ETA: I called and the guy confirmed that their inventory just wasn't updated on their website. The product is backordered. He wasn't even apologetic about it, so that, plus the fact that I've been hearing this about Grandin Road from others, makes me think that they're just sloppy record keepers and don't bother to keep track of their stock. Maybe they figure they have you cornered by locking in your order even when they don't have the merchandise.


----------



## boobird

http://www.grandinroad.com/medusa-head-planter/outdoor-living/planters-urns-windowboxes/22986

Drooling over this Medusa planter....hoping for some good coupons soon!!


----------



## EvilDog

Nice planter.


----------



## HexMe

I ordered 2 sets of the bats with flashing eyes, and 1 of the rocking bat, to hopefully spook up my porch a bit better this year...but apparently they won't ship until the end of July. I wouldn't have ordered if I knew they weren't "In stock". Oh well.


----------



## EvilDog

I think most halloween items do not ship til july anyhow.


----------



## Serpentia

I really love this one, especially the wreath on the door and the window candles. I could probably make that wreath for less than the $350+ they'll ask for it tho. 

Its good to see this thread back. I hope this year's offerings are more exciting - and more affordable - than last year's.


----------



## EvilDog

Love halloween. I can view scary stuff and hallowee 365 days a year. <3


----------



## Serpentia

EvilDog said:


> Love halloween. I can view scary stuff and hallowee 365 days a year. <3


It is rather comforting, isn't it? For some weird reason, I find it so. 

Christmas can be too, but there's something wild and strange and very personal about Halloween.


----------



## EvilDog

Serpentia said:


> It is rather comforting, isn't it? For some weird reason, I find it so.
> 
> Christmas can be too, but there's something wild and strange and very personal about Halloween.


Totally agree.  in a weird twisted way.


----------



## Hilda

I too love looking at the Halloween things all year round. 
The few Halloween Haven photos have me very curious. Looks like the type of indoor decor I am doing this year. Can't wait for the full release!


----------



## Hilda

So I was inspecting the photos for clues. On the wall of portraits... is that a Day of the Dead bust at the top? Maybe that is a new item? I don't remember that. 


https://instagram.com/p/3tnMH1gqAE/?taken-by=grandinroad


----------



## EvilDog

Hilda said:


> So I was inspecting the photos for clues. On the wall of portraits... is that a Day of the Dead bust at the top? Maybe that is a new item? I don't remember that.
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3tnMH1gqAE/?taken-by=grandinroad



Omg i WANT that DOG!!


----------



## Serpentia

Hilda said:


> So I was inspecting the photos for clues. On the wall of portraits... is that a Day of the Dead bust at the top? Maybe that is a new item? I don't remember that.
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3tnMH1gqAE/?taken-by=grandinroad


I LOVE YOUR SHARP EYE, I completely missed this, and I WANT IT NOOOOOOOOOW 

Since everything else up there? is a product, surely this new bust is a new product, we can HOPE! And we can hope its not like $200, if its not completely insanely priced this might be my must-have item. I even want just the picture!!!


----------



## Serpentia

EvilDog said:


> Omg i WANT that DOG!!


Dog is attainable; he first came out last year I think. There's actually two sizes of dog.


----------



## 22606

Serpentia said:


> I LOVE YOUR SHARP EYE, I completely missed this, and I WANT IT NOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> Since everything else up there? is a product, surely this new bust is a new product, we can HOPE! And we can hope its not like $200, if its not completely insanely priced this might be my must-have item. I even want just the picture!!!


This looks to be that bust: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-DAY-O...517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2800683e3d. I just hope that GR decides not to start carrying all kinds of items that are available elsewhere, as the uniqueness of the majority of their previous offerings is what has set them apart from the crowd.


----------



## Serpentia

Garthgoyle said:


> This looks to be that bust: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-DAY-O...517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2800683e3d. I just hope that GR decides not to start carrying all kinds of items that are available elsewhere, as the uniqueness of the majority of their previous offerings is what has set them apart from the crowd.


I have never seen that before, and I hope they DO carry it, because I want to get it and improve the paint. 

*bookmarks ebay page* Let me keep my eye on that.... Would really prefer to get it from GR tho. I see a few small differences, such as the GR version not having a hand showing.


----------



## Hilda

If you flip back and forth... it may not be the same DOTD bust. I can't tell for sure.
Now we have a little mystery to make this more exciting!


----------



## 22606

It is not the same bust, merely similar in ways, with both being female Dia de Los Muertos characters. It has been a long day (well, _week_) and I jumped the gun


----------



## Hilda

Garthgoyle said:


> It is not the same bust, merely similar in ways, with both being female Dia de Los Muertos characters. It has been a long day (well, _week_) and I jumped the gun


Hey, I strained my eyes trying to determine if it was or not. 
It's good you posted the link. Just in case the GR one IS $200. hahahahaa


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Going to be leaving for a movie in a few so don't have time to look back through the thread but did any see these photo on their Facebook page? Says Halloween 2015.

https://www.facebook.com/grandinroa...1434773883./10154144305423840/?type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/grandinroa...1434774128./10154090130338840/?type=3&theater


----------



## EvilDog

Not sure if anyone has fb but i posted videos i found. Gonna need to join to view them.  
I own the group. 


https://www.facebook.com/groups/327476914078136/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## marlah

It looks like they have added a Halloween 2015 category on the Grandin Road web site under the catalog listings.

Only a couple of images so far, but they do list descriptions and prices.


----------



## EvilDog

marlah said:


> It looks like they have added a Halloween 2015 category on the Grandin Road web site under the catalog listings.
> 
> Only a couple of images so far, but they do list descriptions and prices.


Shall look then.


----------



## themyst

marlah said:


> It looks like they have added a Halloween 2015 category on the Grandin Road web site under the catalog listings.
> 
> Only a couple of images so far, but they do list descriptions and prices.


I just looked and can't find it. I cleared my cache and used a different browser and it still wasn't there ... I wonder if they were just testing it. Can anyone else see it?


----------



## Hilda

themyst said:


> I just looked and can't find it. I cleared my cache and used a different browser and it still wasn't there ... I wonder if they were just testing it. Can anyone else see it?


I don't see anything either. Except, was the 'Library' feature there for a while? I had not noticed that before.
I know in the past two years... there is a lot of strange happenings prior to their big reveal in July. Vidoes being uploaded and visible for a little while, and then hidden. Items appearing and disappearing on the website. 
Drives me crazy (and yet is kind of fun).


----------



## themyst

Hilda said:


> I don't see anything either. Except, was the 'Library' feature there for a while? I had not noticed that before.
> I know in the past two years... there is a lot of strange happenings prior to their big reveal in July. Vidoes being uploaded and visible for a little while, and then hidden. Items appearing and disappearing on the website.
> Drives me crazy (and yet is kind of fun).


Hmm ... maybe that's just how their developers work on the site. Most big companies have testing servers so they can upload their changes and see how it works out on a dummy site so the real site doesn't get compromised in any way. 

Then again, maybe they just enjoy teasing us.


----------



## marlah

themyst said:


> Hmm ... maybe that's just how their developers work on the site. Most big companies have testing servers so they can upload their changes and see how it works out on a dummy site so the real site doesn't get compromised in any way.
> 
> Then again, maybe they just enjoy teasing us.


The link I tried was after the main grandin road.com, /catalogs/halloween/2015/


----------



## themyst

marlah said:


> The link I tried was after the main grandin road.com, /catalogs/halloween/2015/


Ahh yes, thank you, that comes up for me. It appears they are putting in the descriptions of the items now, but no images are uploaded yet.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Hi this is Nick,
I would like to announce that I do know a new grandinroad life size prop! First, when I was on Jmarcus I saw this guy and I thought he was cool but I wasn't a huge fan of him and then I was like this is exactly like Bernard with candelabra and crow! www.jmarcus.com/ha_39759a_lifesize_butler_candelabra_crow.htm There he is. This is not original but I do like this idea. He is also seen here https://instagram.com/p/3tjp43gqI7/?taken-by=grandinroad
I hope this helps!
Nick


----------



## 19215

Here's the first two online pages of the new offering from GR without pictures. They're the most expensive items they're selling this year which are usually the best.

Enjoy!

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs...pageSize=12&sortBy=PriceDesc&fromPagination=1


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

The stitchwick sisters are going to be sold here!


----------



## Hilda

Arrrggghhhhhh The descriptions are killing me!!
Flying monkeys? A $600 witch?!?! I can't wait to see these! 

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/


----------



## EvilDog

I saw dracula in coffin.


----------



## Hilda

On page 15 there are actually two photos of pumpkin luminaries. It must be getting close!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

I see a ww of the w witch on a broom here. Maybe like Gemmy wanda broom?
Nick


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Im interested in the cat. LOL
Nick


----------



## Serpentia

MattB said:


> Here's the first two online pages of the new offering from GR without pictures. They're the most expensive items they're selling this year which are usually the best.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs...pageSize=12&sortBy=PriceDesc&fromPagination=1


OH MY LORD LOOK AT THOSE PRICES!!!!!!!!

With that said, some of this stuff does sound yummy.


----------



## Serpentia

Nickthetoyguy said:


> Im interested in the cat. LOL
> Nick


I'm interested in the cat, too and I'm not LOLing. 

I hope I hate it, so it wont tempt me.


----------



## Serpentia

AND WHO IS EERIE EVA, the life-size figure?! I don't NEEEEED anymore life-size figures GR you are killing me! lol

Day of the Dead bust is $99...... it'd best be bigger than the ones on eBay and Amazon, as well as better painted. Put the pix up already!!!! 

I love this thread, every year.


----------



## EvilDog

The site wont load for me. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Hilda

Serpentia... I am with you!

I am having so much fun with my friend reading the descriptions! hahaha Who the heck is Mae the Witch! Some diva it sounds like for $1,400?? WHAT?!
hahaha

I am loving some of the descriptions. I hope they are hideous. I can't buy all this. LOL


----------



## Serpentia

...and a HAUNTED jumping spider, no less. Not only does this giant spider jump, he is haunted. That is some next-level stuff right there, lol. 

"Set of two reaching hands" ...... I think that's everyone reading this thread.... yes.... 

"Gold ghost statue" Now what the heck is that, I want to see!!! - 

"When it comes to devilishly glamorous Halloween decorating, show your guests you possess the Midas touch by having our Gold Ghost Statue appear in your display. Who knew preparing for the arrival of close fiends could be such an opulent exercise? Incredibly detailed, the figure creates the appearance of an otherworldly apparition that has been fully cloaked in liquid gold fabric. Just the right size for placement on a table, or really cause a scene by positioning in any chair." 

temptress wreath: 

"Stare into the eyes of our lively yet menacing Temptress Wreath and prepare for debate. Is she a figure of good or evil? Her face is lovely, yet her eyes are haunting. Her garments are regal, yet she sprouts horns from her head. No matter how you assess her personality, there’s no question of the quality of this handmade wreath—from the genuine feathers to the delicate lace trim.
• Highly dimensional wreath featuring a hand-painted face in an elaborate headdress 
• Ornately outfitted, she also has two curling horns 
• Background is a circle of ruched orange fabric, framed with contrasting cording 
• Made of resin and fabric 
• Metal loop on back for hanging 
• Indoor use 

THAT SOUNDS AMAZING!!!


----------



## Serpentia

Hilda said:


> I am loving some of the descriptions. I hope they are hideous. I can't buy all this. LOL


Giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl, you and me both. OMG!! 

Eerie Eva:

"Don't be fooled by her long, healthy looking hair&emdash;our Eerie Eva figure is definitely visiting from another plane. Her red eyes flare brightly then fade to black, hinting at her terrible temper. What motivates this angry apparition? Well, clearly something clawed at her gauzy dress, so maybe that's why she has such a ghoulish demeanor.
•Eerie life-size figure of a ghostly long-haired woman
•	She has long auburn hair and a tattered off-white dress
•	Her eyes light up red, and fade in and out
•	Arms are posable
•	Requires 2 AA batteries, included
•	Simple assembly
•	For covered indoor or outdoor use
•	Imported"

I'm going to need a tombstone for my debit card.... RIP


----------



## Hilda

I am laughing so hard!!!


----------



## EvilDog

Anyone got a million dollars? Lol


----------



## weeping angel

Is it bad that when we had to fixed our cracked sewage main last month to the tune of $5k, I was mostly sad thinking first of the amazing home haunt that could have paid for?


----------



## ooojen

Oh my gosh, this thread is as entertaining as the catalog descriptions! My bank account will be suffering from a figurative sucking chest wound if this stuff is half as good as it sounds. As Serpentia and Hilda suggested, I almost hope most of it is a disappointment!

Weeping Angel-- I feel for you! We had to put in a new septic system a couple years ago. Huge money drain, but I can't say it isn't worth it for a functional system.


----------



## HexMe

I smell another rip off. The description of the wreath with the horned woman and the feathers sounds exactly like this wreath found all over Pinterest:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/420453315188882918/


----------



## Serpentia

I felt similarly when we had to lay down $4k last year for a new roof. Houses need maintenance, just one of those things. And we'd gotten 20+ years out of our "12 year roof" last time, so I felt I could not complain. 

We just prefer to buy toys with that money, right?


----------



## Serpentia

HexMe said:


> I smell another rip off. The description of the wreath with the horned woman and the feathers sounds exactly like this wreath found all over Pinterest:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/420453315188882918/


That is an amazing wreath! I love that! It sounds like the GR one is going to have a different colorway though. I imagine they will change it a bit to avoid butting heads with Disney.

This also ties in with GR's long history of idea theft, though.


----------



## Hilda

weeping angel said:


> Is it bad that when we had to fixed our cracked sewage main last month to the tune of $5k, I was mostly sad thinking first of the amazing home haunt that could have paid for?


I hear you! I thought the same thing when we put on the new roof two months ago. LOL


----------



## ooojen

It's not impossible that Grandin Road could get its idea off Pinterest. Clearly the Pinterest wreath's designer took his or her idea from Disney's design. Disney employed the character's designer, but appropriated the story idea from the Brothers Grimm, who got it from prior French authors who based their works on folk tales. So it goes. As Serpentia said, it's not likely GR will take on Disney.

I think this may be the $499 Sorceress Skull Framed Mirror:
http://ep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-25348628591023/katherine-s-collection-sorceress-skull-framed-mirror-4.jpg
What a deal; it's $588 at the Moonstruck Gift Shop!


----------



## Hilda

ooojen said:


> I think this may be the $499 Sorceress Skull Framed Mirror:
> http://ep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-25348628591023/katherine-s-collection-sorceress-skull-framed-mirror-4.jpg
> What a deal; it's $588 at the Moonstruck Gift Shop!


Oh dang! I need that in my life!! (twitter patted)


----------



## themyst

I'm just glad the catalog will be up soon. I ordered something from them the other day and then was informed that their stock was wrong and they didn't have the item; the same thing happened a couple of Halloweens ago when I ordered the Zombie of Montclaire more than thirty days before Halloween then received an email days later that stated he would ship late and I might or might not receive him by Oct 31. I was so excited at first about my display, then so disappointed. 

I want to hate them for it, but Grandin Road has so many cool things. I guess ordering way early like this is helpful to guarantee you will have certain things for your displays, but at the same time if you are ordering a gift for someone you may not receive it in time. I just wish I knew if this was simply an inventory weakness they have, or if they do it on purpose to lock in your order. 

My debit card was compromised recently, so I'm feeling particularly sensitive about online purchasing and merchant processing of orders.


----------



## RCIAG

We also have to remember it's not GR that's stealing, it's whoever is making these things (probably made in some Chinese factory), GR is just store that sells them.

Someone else is trolling the net, stealing the ideas, changing them a teeny bit to get around a copyright issue with Disney (& sometimes not changing them at all if it's just your or me), making them in a cheapo factory, GR's buyers sees them at a trade show or in their catalogs, buys them, puts them up for sale on their site.

Now maybe they shouldn't sell things like that or check their suppliers better, but every costume store has "Spiderguy," "Amazing Woman," "Norse God," or whatever variation of the latest super hero happens to be. It's not exclusive to GR & it seems to be nearly impossible to follow the trail from my Pinterest page to the factory in China. And who has that kind of money to fight a lawsuit with a supplier in China? 

I really don't have an answer other than if you don't dig the process & it bothers you that much then just don't buy. You can make arguments for both sides.

The Gravewalkers is the infamous "theft."
http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2012/08/grandin-theft.html


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

RCIAG said:


> We also have to remember it's not GR that's stealing, it's whoever is making these things (probably made in some Chinese factory), GR is just store that sells them.
> 
> Someone else is trolling the net, stealing the ideas, changing them a teeny bit to get around a copyright issue with Disney (& sometimes not changing them at all if it's just your or me), making them in a cheapo factory, GR's buyers sees them at a trade show or in their catalogs, buys them, puts them up for sale on their site.
> 
> Now maybe they shouldn't sell things like that or check their suppliers better, but every costume store has "Spiderguy," "Amazing Woman," "Norse God," or whatever variation of the latest super hero happens to be. It's not exclusive to GR & it seems to be nearly impossible to follow the trail from my Pinterest page to the factory in China. And who has that kind of money to fight a lawsuit with a supplier in China?
> 
> I really don't have an answer other than if you don't dig the process & it bothers you that much then just don't buy. You can make arguments for both sides.
> 
> The Gravewalkers is the infamous "theft."
> http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2012/08/grandin-theft.html


Well said!!
Nick


----------



## pipresidente

I want to see what this ghostly dress looks like- there are a lot of DIY instructables on chicken wire ghosts but I don't think I have the skills. http://m.grandinroad.com/products/8...ess~catalogs~halloween~2015~&categoryId=96702


----------



## ooojen

Hilda said:


> Oh dang! I need that in my life!! (twitter patted)


And the arms are pose-able, which makes it even better! 
For 500 bucks, can I get someone to wire brush off the glitter before they send it?


----------



## Serpentia

ooojen said:


> I think this may be the $499 Sorceress Skull Framed Mirror:
> http://ep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-25348628591023/katherine-s-collection-sorceress-skull-framed-mirror-4.jpg
> What a deal; it's $588 at the Moonstruck Gift Shop!


*bodice quivers* 

I LOOOOoooOOOVE THAAAAAT. The hubcap would never let me spend that kind of money on it though. That is right up my alley, being both macabre and elegant. But wow is it gorgeous.


----------



## Serpentia

pipresidente said:


> I want to see what this ghostly dress looks like- there are a lot of DIY instructables on chicken wire ghosts but I don't think I have the skills. http://m.grandinroad.com/products/8...ess~catalogs~halloween~2015~&categoryId=96702


I love those ghosts but like you, am afraid that my skills will not give me a product comparable to those I've seen all over the Internet.


----------



## booswife02

Oh wow! Lots of witches this year!! Can not wait! I wonder if they know how much we obsess over the tiniest info they give us


----------



## Serpentia

/threadjack

Look at this lifesize Katherine's "Temptress".... can you even imagine this in your house, I swoon at the mere idea. 

Lifesize and $1700..... were money no object, she would be over here STAT. Yikes. 









/end threadjack


----------



## im the goddess

This guy is listed. I might just need to give him a retirement home.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM-3iFabh_A


----------



## 22606

I guess that we should just be glad that _all_ of the items are not close to or over a thousand dollars this year, eh? Lots of the products sound interesting, but I really want to see the animated skeleton and gothic ballerina marionettes. Thanks to MattB for posting the link to the catalog.


----------



## Serpentia

Garthgoyle said:


> I guess that we should just be glad that _all_ of the items are not close to or over a thousand dollars this year, eh? Lots of the products sound interesting, but I really want to see the animated skeleton and gothic ballerina marionettes. Thanks to MattB for posting the link to the catalog.


Agreed that a great many of these items are shockingly expensive. I am trying to figure out what about an *urn* could be worth $700. 

Oh well. At least things are looking more interesting than 2014, GR's offerings last year were distinctly lackluster, topped off by that redonkulous fire-and-ice lantern that was sound activated. That just put me in a bad mood, GR-wise for the rest of the season. 

A lantern you have to clap on and off:


----------



## Serpentia

$700 Midnight Fear urn: 









I like it, the rat handles are pretty swanky. Yet why is this $700, I am confused. Then you'd have to buy a filler for it, most likely, adding yet more expense.


----------



## EvilDog

Yeah...$700 for.....THAT?!!! yeah.........,INSANE!!


----------



## ooojen

I like the urn, too. I'd part with 50 bucks for it, but for 700 I'll make my own.


----------



## EvilDog

ooojen said:


> I like the urn, too. I'd part with 50 bucks for it, but for 700 I'll make my own.


Me too. Cant be that hard to do.


----------



## Hilda

That urn. WOWZA. That is pretty spectacular.

So it appears they are moving away from the regular Halloween offerings and stepping up their game to reach a different Halloween consumer. A more... 'glamorous' glitzy golden and jeweled Halloween enthusiast with deep pockets. Which is cool. More Halloween for everyone! LOL

Although, sad for those of us who are on a Halloween budget. 

Still, very awesome eye candy.


----------



## pipresidente

I was having a good time reading the descriptions, and I even added the wire dress to my cart, but now the catalog won't work on my laptop and I'm wondering if it's just me. Booo.
Also, how is everyone finding images of the merch? I love it.


----------



## Hilda

Oh those dirty dogs. Now the catalog link with the descriptions is not showing for me. haha Such a tease!
That was fun. Thanks folks!


----------



## pipresidente

Hopefully this means they are working on getting them up to the site for real.


----------



## themyst

Or, maybe they saw us peeking and didn't like it.


----------



## ooojen

I considered taking screen shots, but you have to click for complete descriptions anyway. I wasn't going to spend _*that*_ much time at it!
Pipresidente-- I searched for the description, in Katherine's Collection (lots of jaw-dropping stuff there!) to find the skeleton-mirror. Things that aren't GR exclusives might show up somewhere else among the Webs.
I wonder whether that peek at the listings helps them figure out what's going to be most popular (based on which descriptions get the most views.) Whether it does or not, I expect it's a marketing tool. It gets us all talking about, and excited to see, GR merchandise.


----------



## 22606

Serpentia said:


> $700 Midnight Fear urn:
> 
> View attachment 244041
> 
> 
> I like it, the rat handles are pretty swanky. Yet why is this $700, I am confused. Then you'd have to buy a filler for it, most likely, adding yet more expense.


The rats are flocked with exotic mink belly button lint, which takes quite a long time to collect enough of That urn really is cool, though the price is _way _out in the stratosphere...


----------



## sweet&sinister

They posted a video on their youtube channel of some flicker flame lights.


----------



## Serpentia

pipresidente said:


> I was having a good time reading the descriptions, and I even added the wire dress to my cart, but now the catalog won't work on my laptop and I'm wondering if it's just me. Booo.
> Also, how is everyone finding images of the merch? I love it.


Its not just you, evidently they didn't like us peeking. Party poopers.  

You can sometimes find images of stuff if its not a GR exclusive, or is mfg. by someone else. In this case, oojen linked to a picture of the Sorceress mirror, allowing me to determine where the piece originated: in this case, Katherine's Collection. A small amount of sleuthing around led to some interesting [and not cheap!] stuff. 

By the way, here's a larger pic of said mirror: 









I am aware a lot of people detest glitter, but I love it and so a lot of this vendor's items are exactly what I like. With that said, I wish GR would carry Bethany Lowe's Halloween stuff, or at least some of it.


----------



## pipresidente

That's awesome. It went from 2 views to 19 views by the time I was done watching it (once). They look better in the video than on the website. Also, the bulbs shown in the video are round with a flame-shaped interior, whereas the description on youtube and also the product page say they are flame-shaped bulbs (and the photo on the product page looks different from the video). I like how they look in the video. Wonder if the new product is different/rounded bulbs.


----------



## Hilda

Ohhh I bet this is one of the new items.... 'encrusted crow'.


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> Ohhh I bet this is one of the new items.... 'encrusted crow'.
> 
> View attachment 244055


New type of bird flu? I hope that it does not become an epidemic...


----------



## ooojen

Herb, the encrusted crow?

Sorry, couldn't help myself.

BTW, here's Katherine's Collection. I'll consider it on-topic since a number of the new GR items are from this designer. I don't know why it appears there's no buying from the website, and yet it lists clearance items.
http://www.katherinescollection.com/halloween-x/?sort=pricedesc&page=1


----------



## pipresidente

OK they are killing me. The Grandin Road flicker light YouTube video is gone now. Seriously??


----------



## 22606

ooojen said:


> BTW, here's Katherine's Collection. I'll consider it on-topic since a number of the new GR items are from this designer. I don't know why it appears there's no buying from the website, and yet it lists clearance items.


There is no buying involved because, based on all of the zeros, they are _giving_ them away (hey, one can dream) 

I love the look of this skull mannequin head: http://www.katherinescollection.com/skull-mannequin-head-1/


----------



## Serpentia

ooojen said:


> Herb, the encrusted crow?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself.
> 
> BTW, here's Katherine's Collection. I'll consider it on-topic since a number of the new GR items are from this designer. I don't know why it appears there's no buying from the website, and yet it lists clearance items.
> http://www.katherinescollection.com/halloween-x/?sort=pricedesc&page=1


I have a feeling that you can only buy from that site if you have a retailer's number. [Or whatever they call it - at any rate, you have to prove you are buying wholesale for a store.]

I was scrolling through that site just last night. OMG. So much to-die-for stuff. I want these little bat ornaments so badly. Can't find them anywhere else.... they would be so beautiful on my tiny Halloween tree.


----------



## Serpentia

Garthgoyle said:


> There is no buying involved because, based on all of the zeros, they are _giving_ them away (hey, one can dream)
> 
> I love the look of this skull mannequin head: http://www.katherinescollection.com/skull-mannequin-head-1/


I saw that, its so Giger-esque somehow! Awesome.


----------



## Serpentia

Hilda said:


> Ohhh I bet this is one of the new items.... 'encrusted crow'.
> 
> View attachment 244055


Interesting. I bet he is much cooler IRL. Unfortunately when my cats see fake birds with feathers, they go into Hunter-Killer-Robot mode.


----------



## EvilDog

Pretty props. Lol


----------



## Serpentia

ATTENTION GRANDIN ROAD: IN ORDER TO KEEP YOUR THREAD FROM BEING HIJACKED BY OTHER, MOST INTERESTING STUFF, PERHAPS YOU COULD GO ALL HOG-WILD AND PUT SOME PIX ON YOUR SITE?!! Thank you for your cooperation. 

Don't be denying the Halloween freaks their fix, now.


----------



## pipresidente

Here's the Joe Spencer Harold- kind of cute. $199. 60 inches tall and stuffed, per the website. 









http://www.christmastraditions.com/Merchand/JoSpencr/JoSpencr.htm


----------



## pipresidente

Katherine's collection Mae dolls like the below are on sale on Ebay for a few hundred each- I'm assuming the GR Mae display, if Katherine's collection, is a set of multiple dolls/figures in Halloween attire given the $1,399 price tag. 

View attachment 244060


----------



## IshWitch

weeping angel said:


> Is it bad that when we had to fixed our cracked sewage main last month to the tune of $5k, I was mostly sad thinking first of the amazing home haunt that could have paid for?


We're looking at a new roof, I feel the same! But besides the money it is going to cost, I'm considering having them install some strategic eye bolts for future decorating needs.


----------



## Hilda

pipresidente said:


> OK they are killing me. The Grandin Road flicker light YouTube video is gone now. Seriously??


hahaha I am laughing. They are so playing with us.


----------



## Hilda

Ok so, it appears to me that these Katherine Collectibles expensive witches may be just that. Collectibles for serious doll collectors. 
Not really the rough and tumble animated props that most of us seem to go for. 
Just wanted to put that out there. 

I found some similarly described and priced witches on another site.

http://www.laraines.com/luna-isadora-display-large-doll.html


----------



## pipresidente

Yep- I think you found it Hilda. Not my bag, especially at that price, but others may like it.


----------



## Penumbra

pipresidente said:


> Katherine's collection Mae dolls like the below are on sale on Ebay for a few hundred each- I'm assuming the GR Mae display, if Katherine's collection, is a set of multiple dolls/figures in Halloween attire given the $1,399 price tag.
> 
> View attachment 244060



I could buy a used vehicle for the price of that thing.


----------



## IshWitch

I have felt for a long time that GR stalks the forums and pins then puts their spin on it. Then, in turn, wlmrt rips off GR.


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> I could buy a used vehicle for the price of that thing.


That _was_ my first car's price... Piece of shee-it, so maybe I should have gone with an overpriced figure


----------



## ooojen

The dolls aren't my thing, either, but I still find it interesting to browse.


----------



## Serpentia

Hilda said:


> Ok so, it appears to me that these Katherine Collectibles expensive witches may be just that. Collectibles for serious doll collectors.
> Not really the rough and tumble animated props that most of us seem to go for.
> Just wanted to put that out there.
> 
> I found some similarly described and priced witches on another site.
> 
> http://www.laraines.com/luna-isadora-display-large-doll.html


That particular one is so expensive because she is one of the 6' ones. KC does seem to offer the regular size, and then the lifesize versions. 

Of course, "regular" is still $600-800.00 which is well beyond what I'm willing to spend. 

I remember seeing KC's "Melancholia" fairy a few years back, not on GR; I didn't know who made her back then, and found her lovely but at $700-ish, well out of my price range.


----------



## Serpentia

IshWitch said:


> I have felt for a long time that GR stalks the forums and pins then puts their spin on it. Then, in turn, wlmrt rips off GR.


Oh they've been watching us for a looooong time, I am 99% confident on this issue. Hey, they gotta get their best ideas from somewhere, right? Amazed they're not stalking Pumpkinrot too, but then his stuff is a little darker than they go for, I think.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ok, so what are we going to do if we find out we've all been punked?!  

That GR will be offering neither glitz nor gold. 

And what if the prices were fake too?  LOLOL

I have to say this thread is a lot of fun in any event.


----------



## RCIAG

Why doesn't Katherine's Collection have prices on anything, even the non-Halloween stuff? Are they a wholesaler & only sell to other stores so you have to log in for prices?

Because almost everything on that site makes me wanna give them ALL THE MONEY!!OK I created an account but everything is sitll $0.

I'm not into super cute Halloween stuff but the reason this guy has an open mouth is because he is screaming BUY ME!!


----------



## im the goddess

Holy crap I want this, no, I need this. I found it listed on another website for $1,200.00- sold out.


----------



## Serpentia

RCIAG said:


> Why doesn't Katherine's Collection have prices on anything, even the non-Halloween stuff? Are they a wholesaler & only sell to other stores so you have to log in for prices?
> 
> Because almost everything on that site makes me wanna give them ALL THE MONEY!!OK I created an account but everything is sitll $0.
> 
> I'm not into super cute Halloween stuff but the reason this guy has an open mouth is because he is screaming BUY ME!!


I am very frustrated with my attempts to find retailers for these items! there are even a few non-Halloween items I want, such as a mermaid ornament named Tsui-Shi-Mi and I cant find her anywhere! But we can always fall back to some extent on Old Faithful: Amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...lloween&sprefix=katherines+collection,aps,208 

I don't see your candy corn here but I am bookmarking just for future reference. This cat makes me laugh for some reason, and I just might get one:


----------



## EvilDog

RCIAG said:


> Why doesn't Katherine's Collection have prices on anything, even the non-Halloween stuff? Are they a wholesaler & only sell to other stores so you have to log in for prices?
> 
> Because almost everything on that site makes me wanna give them ALL THE MONEY!!OK I created an account but everything is sitll $0.
> 
> I'm not into super cute Halloween stuff but the reason this guy has an open mouth is because he is screaming BUY ME!!


Hey! Lol funny faced candy corn!


----------



## RCIAG

That steampunk mannequin head is only $129! Not that that's cheap but I thought it was gonna be over $200 if not waaay over.

The dolls are very expensive. But surprisingly a lot of the stuff is affordable. A lot of it looks like Home Goods stuff too.


----------



## RCIAG

I see from their Facebook page that Frontgate, Bergdorf Goodman & something called World Goods Store is linked to them. I'd guess those are retailers that carry the line? I think Frontgate is part of the GR family.


----------



## pipresidente

Yes- Frontgate, Bergdorf, Neiman Marcus, and Grandin Road are all interrelated.


----------



## RCIAG

Maybe some of this stuff will be in those brick & mortar stores too.


----------



## IshWitch

ooojen said:


> Herb, the encrusted crow?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself.
> 
> BTW, here's Katherine's Collection. I'll consider it on-topic since a number of the new GR items are from this designer. I don't know why it appears there's no buying from the website, and yet it lists clearance items.
> http://www.katherinescollection.com/halloween-x/?sort=pricedesc&page=1


I'm sure she's waiting to see what gr uses as a price point, then adjust accordingly. Whether that is over or under gr will be interesting to see.


----------



## IshWitch

im the goddess said:


> Holy crap I want this, no, I need this. I found it listed on another website for $1,200.00- sold out.


I'm sure Nez can whip you up one and only charge half of that. But she is only doing special orders until the end of this year, then she is going back to making costumes for photo shoots and such. So better ask her quick before she is booked up.


----------



## EvilDog

Too much cutsie pie stuff from GR.  Dont they have acary stuff too?


----------



## ooojen

They had several eerie sounding things mixed in with the glittery, glitzy sounding stuff. 
This isn't bad:
http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/n-zfvgw...28-530583__78001.1422549795.1280.1280.jpg?c=2
and the bust piece Garth mentioned is extremely creepy.
Some of the things we won't know about until GR breaks it out for us.


----------



## Serpentia

ooojen said:


> They had several eerie sounding things mixed in with the glittery, glitzy sounding stuff.
> This isn't bad:
> http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/n-zfvgw...28-530583__78001.1422549795.1280.1280.jpg?c=2
> and the bust piece Garth mentioned is extremely creepy.
> Some of the things we won't know about until GR breaks it out for us.


Skull King candlestick for the win. Is GR actually selling this? I didn't see it in their descriptions, but admittedly did not read each and every one.


----------



## RCIAG

EvilDog said:


> Too much cutsie pie stuff from GR.  Dont they have acary stuff too?


Give them time. Once they announce stuff officially they'll have a bit of everything. They're not into over the top gore, but they don't have just cute/glittery stuff.


----------



## EvilDog

RCIAG said:


> Give them time. Once they announce stuff officially they'll have a bit of everything. They're not into over the top gore, but they don't have just cute/glittery stuff.




Oh good.


----------



## MrMordrid

EvilDog said:


> Not sure if anyone has fb but i posted videos i found. Gonna need to join to view them.
> I own the group.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/327476914078136/?ref=ts&fref=ts


I asked to join days ago man. Since Thefind.com got absorbed by facebook iam having a hard time trying to find relevant images of this years products.


----------



## pipresidente

I just asked to join evilDog


----------



## 22606

So as not to derail the thread any further, please PM members about joining their Fakebook group and anything else very off-topic. Thank you.


----------



## EvilDog

Btw is there a topic to post ir share fb groups? Anymore news on GR props?

Added whoever else wanted it..


----------



## Hilda

EvilDog said:


> Btw is there a topic to post ir share fb groups? Anymore news on GR props?
> 
> Added whoever else wanted it..


PM sent EvilDog.


----------



## 22606

*Laughs to self for a couple of reasons*

No, no news. The catalog link is still not working, it seems...


----------



## pipresidente

I wrote customer service about my pending order for the tulle skirt, and some other items from last year that are backordered until late July. I also said I was looking forward to the new items and wondering when they'd be available. I just got this in response: "We are excited for you to receive the Halloween Haven catalog, we know you will love it!"
Man, I want it now. 
Also, the flicker lights weren't showing as being on backorder at all until yesterday. Now they are backordered until August. I am wondering if the product is changing this year. That sneak peek YouTube video that disappeared linked to the listing and the video showed a round bulb instead of flame shaped bulb. Wonder what the end result will be.
During the catalogue sneak peek I added some wreaths and the ghost dress to my cart. They don't show up in a search, but they are still in my cart with descriptions but no picture. I don't want to order until I see them....


----------



## Serpentia

Ordered: one GR "Fire and Ice" spotlight. I seem to remember good things being said about these last year, we shall see. 

In other news: That $129-down-to-$89 candy corn throw pillow IS STILL OUT THERE. WHAT DOES THIS PILLOW DO, TO MERIT THIS MONEY??!!! Does it grant wishes? Did it pillow Queen Elizabeth I's head?! Did Ichabod Crane's mother hand-stitch it? What about this pillow is so great?! I MUST KNOW. NINETY BUCKS+, WITH SHIPPING. For a throw pillow. *boggle*


----------



## EvilDog

Serpentia said:


> Ordered: one GR "Fire and Ice" spotlight. I seem to remember good things being said about these last year, we shall see.
> 
> In other news: That $129-down-to-$89 candy corn throw pillow IS STILL OUT THERE. WHAT DOES THIS PILLOW DO, TO MERIT THIS MONEY??!!! Does it grant wishes? Did it pillow Queen Elizabeth I's head?! Did Ichabod Crane's mother hand-stitch it? What about this pillow is so great?! I MUST KNOW. NINETY BUCKS+, WITH SHIPPING. For a throw pillow. *boggle*



You mean that creepy smiiling candy corn is a pillow?


----------



## Serpentia

EvilDog said:


> You mean that creepy smiiling candy corn is a pillow?












It does not even appear to be embroidered. Its a print-fabric pillow. 

And its price creeps me out. Well-played, Grandin road.


----------



## im the goddess

IshWitch said:


> I'm sure Nez can whip you up one and only charge half of that. But she is only doing special orders until the end of this year, then she is going back to making costumes for photo shoots and such. So better ask her quick before she is booked up.


Ishwitch, who is Nez?


----------



## IshWitch

Nez Wilburn of Darkspectre Custom Couture. She did the runway shows at Ironstock.
She made this little girl's dress for MHC


----------



## im the goddess

I was just on Grandin Road buying some on sale items for that other special holiday after our favorite, and they have some new halloween items posted. Not many, but some. I saw a glitter pirate skull throw pillow I liked.


----------



## CHEFJULI

They have the chrome skeleton and beaded skull head. I bet you could make your chrome skellie. What kind of paint would you use to paint the plastic skellie?


----------



## pipresidente

These look new too - I don't remember seeing them.


----------



## kprimm

I'm liking Grandin Road more and more


----------



## Serpentia

pipresidente said:


> These look new too - I don't remember seeing them.
> View attachment 244315


And they're way too expensive! Its wait-for-a-sale time.

I could swear I saw those "jeweled" skulls at HL or Michael's or both, for a lot less.


----------



## CHEFJULI

The fire and ice light is very good! I ordered one from Grandin Road but it was back ordered until October. I found one at Spirit and used a 20% off coupon. I also found a blue one at Lowe's in the Christmas section that was really pretty. I put it behind my wire ghost ladies. I found two blue and green fire and ice lights on ebay a couple of weeks ago and they look really good. I agree about the pillow from GR, overpriced! I got a lot of stuff from Grandin Road a couple of years ago when they had an overage of clown poseable skellies. They were 18.00 dollars and I ordered 10 of them. I use them all the time! I watch GR for discounts and free shipping so that I don't overpay. They will run a flash sale for 4 hours 50% off on stuff. They send the alerts out in email.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I bought one of those fire and ice spotlights from GR just a few weeks ago CHEFJULI, I haven't received it yet. I hope I love it. 
That leads me to a question to anyone who has been on the GR site a lot lately....tell me if I'm crazy please. did they not recently have it on their site that they now accepted Paypal ? I even paid with my light using paypal. Now it seems to be gone, I talked with GR yesterday because of an issue with my order and they told me they don't accept paypal...huh. Someone else please tell me you saw them advertise they now were taking paypal and tell me I'm not losing it !


----------



## CHEFJULI

You are not crazy! I saw it too! Maybe they are reworking their site. They have added a lot of stuff and taken it off as well. They should take it!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

CHEFJULI said:


> You are not crazy! I saw it too! Maybe they are reworking their site. They have added a lot of stuff and taken it off as well. They should take it!


Thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one who saw it. They were trying to tell me they never accepted it. I did call them though and they did very briefly take Paypal but said they had nothing but problems and have already stopped taking it , they are contacting people who paid with paypal and haven't received their items to get an alternative payment. I use Paypal for everything and never could understands why GR didn't use it and now it looks like they never will.


----------



## RCIAG

CHEFJULI said:


> They will run a flash sale for 4 hours 50% off on stuff. They send the alerts out in email.


That's another tip, sign up for their emails or you may miss a great sale. Yeah, someone will post here the info but don't always count on that.


----------



## themyst

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one who saw it. They were trying to tell me they never accepted it. I did call them though and they did very briefly take Paypal but said they had nothing but problems and have already stopped taking it , they are contacting people who paid with paypal and haven't received their items to get an alternative payment. I use Paypal for everything and never could understands why GR didn't use it and now it looks like they never will.



Well there's two types of Paypal users: the ones that never had a problem, and the ones that got burned by PayPal's whimsical policies, policies of which are not exactly clear to anyone, including Paypal representatives.

I have a Paypal account and have received monthly $2000 payments from a steady client for about ten months now, but last month Paypal decided to hold that $2000 payment out of the blue for no particular reason other than "fraud prevention". Never mind the same payment went through for months upon months beforehand without a problem. Paypal released the payment to me after about a week. Most of the time merchants just cancel their account with Paypal after having gone through something like this.


----------



## Serpentia

themyst said:


> Well there's two types of Paypal users: the ones that never had a problem, and the ones that got burned by PayPal's whimsical policies, policies of which are not exactly clear to anyone, including Paypal representatives.
> 
> I have a Paypal account and have received monthly $2000 payments from a steady client for about ten months now, but last month Paypal decided to hold that $2000 payment out of the blue for no particular reason other than "fraud prevention". Never mind the same payment went through for months upon months beforehand without a problem. Paypal released the payment to me after about a week. Most of the time merchants just cancel their account with Paypal after having gone through something like this.


Paypal is like trying to pet an ill-tempered cat: pet once, ok, pet twice, ok, pet third time, cat gives you an annoyed look. Pet fourth time, ears go back, fifth time, ears back + annoyed look. Pet fifth time, cat appears calm and the sixth time: CHOMP!!!

Point being, eventually Paypal will burn you and they may burn you hard. Don't use a card linked to your main bank account and be ready for hacks. Been there, done that and Paypal SUCKS.


----------



## printersdevil

I swear that I ordered the misting cauldron from GR a few weeks ago. I would have used PayPal. Now it seems they show I have not ordered it????? It was not to ship until July.


----------



## RCIAG

themyst said:


> Well there's two types of Paypal users: the ones that never had a problem...


Count me as one of those. So far anyway. But I'm not accepting large payments, haven't canceled anything, had any buyers not come through or had a problem with payments going through.

As I said, so far **knockonwood**.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I wonder if Paypal issues and Grandinroad have anything to do with the fact that ebay is splitting off Paypal from them. Think it's suppose to happen soon. I've ordered a few small items from them recently and noticed the alert about the split at the top of my screen. Carl Ichan wanted ebay to split them off and honestly I think it's going to be a bad move for both companies. I never keep much money in the bank account my account is linked to so it's never been a problem for me. But linking the bank account is definitely not a good thing in my book.

I do know that Grandinroad was offering Paypal credit cards or something like that last year. I already had a credit card I liked to use for purchases there and didn't want another one but did ask them if they accepted regular paypal and the answer last year was No. I too btw saw they were accepting paypal this year but thought that was just paypal credit and didn't look into it.


----------



## pipresidente

I have had a few things stashed in my cart since the preview we got of the catalogue. The ghostly wire dress now has a photo finally but none of my other items do. It also still doesn't show up when I search for it by title or item number. I was hoping I'd love it and would get it during free shipping, but I am on the fence.


----------



## themyst

pipresidente said:


> I have had a few things stashed in my cart since the preview we got of the catalogue. The ghostly wire dress now has a photo finally but none of my other items do. It also still doesn't show up when I search for it by title or item number. I was hoping I'd love it and would get it during free shipping, but I am on the fence.
> View attachment 244615


Nice. Although for 200 bucks I'd want to try and make something like that on my own. I'll leave that to the more mechanically inclined, though. My other concern would be storage. Unless that dress has something really solid underneath, I can see it getting all squished and mangled during storage season. I see they are charging an oversized handling fee, so I bet there is something fairly solid underneath it then.


----------



## pipresidente

Yeah. Very good point.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I was wondering when GR was going to post the picture of these! Ok, you can make these for on the cheap! They are not hard to make. I made a tutorial of them-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkl_fXRPa-M. You store them on their side and can stack them. 199.00 is a lot of money!


----------



## pipresidente

I am guessing they are rolling stuff out next week. This photo just appeared in my cart.


----------



## ZombieLion

TheMyst and Pipresedente, how many products do you have in your cart? you should have put all new stuff in your cart


----------



## pipresidente

I wish I had. I didn't think they would disappear. I only have one left that I am waiting for a photo on so I can decide what to get with free shipping (I wanted a wreath this year). Wish I had stashed more!


----------



## pipresidente

I am dying to see what the skeleton wreath looks like.


----------



## Serpentia

Wow, those mesh dresses are cool - but you'd need a grouping of them for the best effect, and that becomes a pricey display very quickly. 

The feather wreath is also lovely.


----------



## booswife02

Even though everything seems to be glittery and glamorous it's still a million times better than the ******* stuff from last year! Maybe they are trying to trade up for the big spender Halloween consumers. I sure hope not since it's something I (We) seriously look forward to every year.


----------



## Serpentia

booswife02 said:


> Even though everything seems to be glittery and glamorous it's still a million times better than the ******* stuff from last year! Maybe they are trying to trade up for the big spender Halloween consumers. I sure hope not since it's something I (We) seriously look forward to every year.


That's the general trend, I think. I recently read an article about how Disney is trending their parks upward to the upper-middle-class and above; evidently they are making a lot of money off of these people. Noted in the article was how back in the day, it cost about $25/person/day to get in and now the entry fee is about $125 per person. And that's just to get in. I've never been to Disneyland, so can't speak from experience.

So I am not surprised to see other companies going the same route; IMO Frontgate has always been geared toward a wealthier consumer. 

I don't know. They say the robots are about to take all of our jobs, we shall see how many robots are buying Halloween decorations and going to theme parks. #riseofthemachines


----------



## 22606

ZombieLion said:


> TheMyst and Pipresedente, how many products do you have in your cart? you should have put all new stuff in your cart


Imagine if the order somehow accidentally went through... Who needs a house or car when they have the newest Halloween decor, right?

If they (GR) switch over to only the Scrooge McDucks of the world, good luck _keeping_ them interested year after year


----------



## RCIAG

But hasn't Grandin Road always been upscale? Wasn't Martha Stewart part of GR at some point, back before she sold her soul to KMart & spent time in Alderson? 

Some of their wreaths are ridonkulously priced & even the least crafty person here could make a reasonable facsimile for under $50. And while I do buy things from them I view them like Spirit, when so few places do Halloween big anymore it's nice to see it all even if you can't afford it (or in Spirit's case the quality isn't so hot). 

I love the paper catalog too, whoever does their design really knows their stuff. I like them just as much for ideas as a place to buy stuff.


----------



## ooojen

booswife02 said:


> Even though everything seems to be glittery and glamorous it's still a million times better than the ******* stuff from last year!...


I have to agree. I'd rather browse elegant merchandise, much of which I can't afford, than goofy merchandise, much of which I wouldn't want. 

I'm not a big glitter fan, but I'm looking forward to seeing the collection released. It's going to be fun to look, and I certainly don't_ have _to buy everything I see. I expect that if they make more money with high volume on the less expensive items, we'll see a few more of them next year. If high-end is what sells, naturally that's where they'll take it. Whatever direction they take, it's going to be consumer-driven. I can't fault them for that.


----------



## Serpentia

^^ This. I detest hokey. 

I will do like I do EVERY year with GR: buy a few items at full price, and then I will be watching for free shipping, 20% off etc. I more than suspect they are making a hefty profit, even with 50% off. I'm suspicious like that.


----------



## Serpentia

RCIAG said:


> But hasn't Grandin Road always been upscale? Wasn't Martha Stewart part of GR at some point, back before she sold her soul to KMart & spent time in Alderson?
> 
> Some of their wreaths are ridonkulously priced & even the least crafty person here could make a reasonable facsimile for under $50. And while I do buy things from them I view them like Spirit, when so few places do Halloween big anymore it's nice to see it all even if you can't afford it (or in Spirit's case the quality isn't so hot).
> 
> I love the paper catalog too, whoever does their design really knows their stuff. I like them just as much for ideas as a place to buy stuff.


Amen to the paper catalog thing, and agreed about Spirit, who seem to view themselves as the Cartier or Tiffany's of the Halloween hobby. I almost NEVER buy anything from them. Extreme pricing + crap quality: how. About. No.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Just bit the bullet and purchased the remaining lab specimen pieces that are on clearance from last year. Got all three for $15 total with a free shipping code I found!


----------



## pipresidente

Yeah I believe everything is free shipping through tomorrow (maybe Saturday?).


----------



## pipresidente

Oh man! The pic showed up. I am sooo torn. I really had it in mind that I would get a black feather wreath like last years happy haunting a one. Or maybe the new feather wreath I posted earlier. But this one just showed up!!


----------



## halloween71

pipresidente said:


> Oh man! The pic showed up. I am sooo torn. I really had it in mind that I would get a black feather wreath like last years happy haunting a one. Or maybe the new feather wreath I posted earlier. But this one just showed up!!
> View attachment 244699


199.00 for that holy crap...


----------



## 22606

halloween71 said:


> 199.00 for that holy crap...


More likely to classify as _unholy_ crap, honestly I agree that the price is a bit nuts for a wreath, although I am sure that they will still manage to sell quite a few to some folks with cash to burn.


----------



## im the goddess

pipresidente said:


> These look new too - I don't remember seeing them.


I still have the Halloween catalog from last year, and these are in it.


----------



## pipresidente

Unimpressed by the wreath hmmm? I think last years happy haunting a is still the best. When I tried to order the components to make it myself I found it wouldn't save much money to make it well.


----------



## ooojen

I think the wreath is great-looking, but the price is more than I personally would pay. It all depends on how badly you want it and how you feel about crafting your own wreath.


----------



## IshWitch

The prices are ridiculous. I am so glad I don't have money to burn lately, but if I did I'd buy 2 or 3 of something else rather than one over priced item here. I'd much rather spend the money on a real Bucky.


----------



## themyst

ZombieLion said:


> TheMyst and Pipresedente, how many products do you have in your cart? you should have put all new stuff in your cart


I didn't have the foresight to put anything in my cart.


----------



## booswife02

I think they have always been an upper class place but still affordable. This year seems to be different. $500 is an absolute max for any prop in my opinion and it better serve my dinner! Haha....even on clearance they will be expensive. I'm okay with paying $200for a nice life size prop that is quality But anything over that I'm hesitant. I have done it though of course. I just love Gtandin Road so much like you said not only for the props but their catalog is on a whole other level! 



RCIAG said:


> But hasn't Grandin Road always been upscale? Wasn't Martha Stewart part of GR at some point, back before she sold her soul to KMart & spent time in Alderson?
> 
> Some of their wreaths are ridonkulously priced & even the least crafty person here could make a reasonable facsimile for under $50. And while I do buy things from them I view them like Spirit, when so few places do Halloween big anymore it's nice to see it all even if you can't afford it (or in Spirit's case the quality isn't so hot).
> 
> I love the paper catalog too, whoever does their design really knows their stuff. I like them just as much for ideas as a place to buy stuff.


----------



## IshWitch

I got these arms and legs at Halloween Extreme in May for $14


----------



## pipresidente

I'm going to stick with my plan of getting the flicker lights- and maybe some skeletons.


----------



## EvilDog

pipresidente said:


> I'm going to stick with my plan of getting the flicker lights- and maybe some skeletons.


Never can have enough skeletons.


----------



## themyst

IshWitch said:


> I got these arms and legs at Extreme Halloween in May for $14
> View attachment 244720


Argh! I almost bought them at Spirit but with shipping it took me up to over fifty bucks anyway! I just looked at Extreme Halloween and they don't seem to have any more. I'm looking for the best price on these.


----------



## IshWitch

themyst said:


> Argh! I almost bought them at Spirit but with shipping it took me up to over fifty bucks anyway! I just looked at Extreme Halloween and they don't seem to have any more. I'm looking for the best price on these.


It was at the convention Halloween Extreme at one of the booths. And they were marked down because they were all cracking. If I'd paid $69 I'd be so pissed. They're a rubbery foam and won't hold up to very much bending. The people at the booth were explaining how to fix the stress points with glue. Doh!


IshWitch said:


> I got these arms and legs at Halloween Extreme in May for $14
> View attachment 244720


----------



## Deadna

themyst said:


> Argh! I almost bought them at Spirit but with shipping it took me up to over fifty bucks anyway! I just looked at Extreme Halloween and they don't seem to have any more. I'm looking for the best price on these.


CVS sells these for $10(arms only so far) but I just scrunched up the hands on a pair and shaped them into feet and they worked fine too. Then last fall I found bunches of them at Goodwill for $4/box.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

themyst said:


> Argh! I almost bought them at Spirit but with shipping it took me up to over fifty bucks anyway! I just looked at Extreme Halloween and they don't seem to have any more. I'm looking for the best price on these.


HalloweenAsylum will be getting all of the parts in again this year. Site still says Coming Soon: http://www.halloweenasylum.com/pumpkins_scarecrows_skeletons_halloween_props.html


----------



## CHEFJULI

Valerie, I found them at Publix last year. They were 10.00 but marked down to 5.00. Maybe this year they will be there again. Ray Villafine makes them. Hope that this helps!


----------



## IshWitch

CHEFJULI said:


> Valerie, I found them at Publix last year. They were 10.00 but marked down to 5.00. Maybe this year they will be there again. Ray Villafine makes them. Hope that this helps!


The arms were $7 and the legs were $7. I never go to cvs but looks like I'll have to make the rounds this year!  We do shop at Publix but I didn't see them last year, will definitely look this year! Thanks for the heads up! We don't always get the cooler stuff at our local stores, we have a good sized town, so I think it is the manager's choices when ordering seasonal. I can't tell you the number of times the shelves of bread or coffee are bare at the super Walmart because didn't order enough to make it to the next delivery! Doh!


----------



## themyst

Wow, thanks for the feedback everyone. Looks like I just need to check more stores.


----------



## CHEFJULI

That is very true about the different Publix stores. I was surprised to find them because Halloween isn't that big in Miami. But I have found lots of fun things there, so I always check and I check the other Publix stores as well. That's funny that you talk about shelves being bare because I just sent Publix an email about how they need to order and stock more product. They are always out and the truck doesn't come until Tuesday.

I also found CVS to have quite a big of stuff though they were reluctant to mark down on Halloween day and the day after. But I found the skelly birds, the animated small talking Haunted Mansion busts and a lot of other really good stuff.

Now that I have time, I plan to cruise all the stores and will take pictures and post. Each city is different but at least people might be able to get an idea of what is out there. However, as a shopper I will say, if you are shopping at Homegoods buy it don't leave it. Stuff runs through there too quickly!

I like this thread! Some great information on it!


----------



## pipresidente

pipresidente said:


> I am guessing they are rolling stuff out next week. This photo just appeared in my cart.
> View attachment 244616


Ok so I know it has been discussed before here about GR possibly "lifting" ideas or themes from others....I was just on my Pinterest and checking out my wreath pins from awhile ago and stumbled upon this one from etsy that is no longer for sale. Looks a little familiar- the new GR wreath looks like a very similar version...the one I pinned is from a shop called "TheWrightWreath".


----------



## ooojen

It's true there's a similarity, but then-- people (individual crafters, florists, and factory-supplied home decorator outlets) have been making black feather Halloween wreaths with stuff on them (often orange and black, often with ribbons and bows) for years and years and years. Grandin Road didn't invent the concept, but I'm quite sure it wasn't the Etsy seller's completely original idea, either, nice-looking though it is.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I have a black feater wreath that I got from Target one year. I put the orange bell spiders in it and it looks good. Unfortunately with art, lots of things are copied and it appears that GR gets lots of ideas from the Haunt Community!


----------



## themyst

CHEFJULI said:


> I have a black feater wreath that I got from Target one year. I put the orange bell spiders in it and it looks good. Unfortunately with art, lots of things are copied and it appears that GR gets lots of ideas from the Haunt Community!


I think that's likely the case in _most_ of the Halloween craft similarities since there is only a handful of the same colors and traditional materials used for everything Halloween. It's a slippery slope though; whomever saw the first person use feathers in a wreath - does that mean no one else can do it now? I'd have no problem looking at a wreath and attempting the same myself for my personal use, but no I don't think it's right to _copy_ someone else's work for profit. But saying, "Hey, those feathers look neat, I'll try to incorporate that in my new wreath design" I think is fine.


----------



## pipresidente

I don't care that it's a feather wreath. There's lots of those. I was just struck by the placement and colors of the ribbons, orange stems and glitter details. They are strikingly similar. Perhaps GR people saw it and hired this person to make them for this year, or maybe not. I don't really care either way, I just personally thought they looked incredibly similar.


----------



## ooojen

themyst said:


> It's a slippery slope though; whomever saw the first person use feathers in a wreath - does that mean no one else can do it now? I'd have no problem looking at a wreath and attempting the same myself for my personal use, but no I don't think it's right to _copy_ someone else's work for profit. But saying, "Hey, those feathers look neat, I'll try to incorporate that in my new wreath design" I think is fine.


Agreed, themyst! There were feather wreaths hundreds of years ago, for luck or for curse! There's an awful lot of gray area. Did Monet rip off Pissaro? Did van Gough rip off Monet? ...or did they each build off others' ideas and put their own stamp on them? You want to see *some* degree of change and originality, but building on someone else's work is kind of how art works.
Clearly mass-producers cruise social media, either to directly steal ideas, or to get a concept of what's popular and likely to please the most customers. Some things are obviously direct design-steals. I think that cavernous-hooded chain-holding reaper was one. Other things are a little less clear. If a company mass-produces a tombstone that a crafter made, but in turn the crafter was copying an actual tombstone, has the mass-producer stolen from the crafter, or have they both just appropriated the stone-mason's design? 
GR takes a lot of flak for selling copied designs, but sadly the same thing goes on everywhere, Etsy included. Sometimes it's an acceptable level of interpreting an existing idea, and sometimes it's creative thievery.


----------



## pipresidente

I have been stalking websites for a really nice feather wreath that I can put up early this year and I hadn't had much luck- probably because it's too early. But I have been oogling the Happy Haunting GR wreath for months- didn't want to spend the money. But I caved with free shipping because I absolutely love it, and when I calculated the costs of materials for making a "knock off" myself using quality materials (instead of say, a cheap black feather boa), I wouldn't save very much, and it wouldn't look as good. I'm glad I got those image sneak peaks during free shipping so that I could see this year's wreath offerings before free shipping ended. I hate paying their shipping- it's so high. They extended free shipping through today in case anyone wants it. I got those flicker lights I've been wanting as well- they look cool.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Well so glad that you got your wreath and for free shipping! The free shipping is always the better deal because it is so high! Oye Vai! Take a picture of your wreath when you put it up so we can see it! I love my feather wreath and I may put a bow on it as well! I got the three tiered feather wreaths from GR two years ago and I'm using them this year on my front door. I may wire in some skulls on it as well! Enjoy and don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I ordered an animated Henry zombie guy several months ago when they had free shipping then and he was scheduled to ship mid-July I think. When I checked the site the other day, I noticed that there was no "shipping soon" label on it so was wondering if anyone here was getting in things they ordered that weren't in inventory before?


----------



## ooojen

I ordered a flying bats headband for my daughter, also months ago, when they were on sale. In my account it says it's due to ship on the 13th.


----------



## themyst

pipresidente said:


> I was just struck by the placement and colors of the ribbons, orange stems and glitter details. They are strikingly similar.


Yes, that does raise some suspicion if they look _that_ similar. 

All I know for a fact though is that I really like that GR feather wreath, but I'm not paying two hundred bucks for one!

ETA:Speaking of similarities ... right after I left this thread, I went window shopping on the web. I looked at Design Toscano's site to see if they had anything new out, and found "Spike, the Nail Head" statue (ahem ... not Hellraiser's Pinhead, it's Nailhead Guy!)


----------



## ferguc

when there are 7 billion people in the world, dont u think that ideas can be doubled or more?


----------



## themyst

ferguc said:


> when there are 7 billion people in the world, dont u think that ideas can be doubled or more?


Sure, and if you would read the last couple of pages on this thread you'd see that has been acknowledged. With only a handful of traditional Halloween colors in addition to a handful of typical materials used for certain merchandise, indeed, there will be similarities. 

Why, I bet that if you examined trees decorated for that _other_ holiday you'd likely find some exact replicas.


----------



## RCIAG

In Nailhead Guy defense, Pinhead's nails are sticking out. This guy must be way more hardcore than Pinhead because his nails have been pounded in!! 

I do wonder what's been "stolen" for that "other" holiday?


----------



## themyst

RCIAG said:


> In Nailhead Guy defense, Pinhead's nails are sticking out. This guy must be way more hardcore than Pinhead because his nails have been pounded in!!
> 
> I do wonder what's been "stolen" for that "other" holiday?


I hadn't thought about it but yes, it does seem that nailhead guy did one up Pinhead.  

I think to avoid similarities you'd have to come up with a new item to market. Like in recent years I've noticed the incorporation of owls into holiday merchandise. But as people put their own spin on it, well I'd think there are only so many ways to decorate an owl and one day mine will likely look just like yours.

I wonder when GR will have their catalog up.


----------



## RCIAG

I know!! We're like kids waiting for Santa...WHEN WILL THEY PUT IT UP I CAN'T WAIT!!!

I was going to get those pumpkins with masks just for the free shipping, but I'd rather wait & see what else they'll have that I'd really want instead.


----------



## ferguc

wasn't pointing any fingers. just a general observation


----------



## 22606

Last year, the premiere was around July 21 or so, I want to say. If that is to be the case again, a little over two weeks to go...


----------



## themyst

ferguc said:


> wasn't pointing any fingers. just a general observation


Well I didn't think so, and anyway when someone points a finger, four point back at you.  Haha, oh don't I crack myself up. 

I think we're just passing the time until more pictures appear on the GR catalog. On the other hand, I do love getting the paper catalog toward the fall and looking through it. But I've been burned a couple of times by waiting to order and finding out that they're out of stock or backordered forever. So this year I'm getting a head start.


----------



## Hilda

Getting closer! I'm super curious to see the new offerings.
It's always nice to find something to make a little extra splurge on each year, since GR offers us something a little different from the usual heavy-on-the-gore and horror themed fare of the other Halloween chains.


----------



## ooojen

Yep, they always have interesting merchandise, and it looks like they'll be shaking things up this year. It will be fun to see!


----------



## IshWitch

Where do I sign up for the catalog? Maybe it was because I was on the gr site on my cell, but didn't see anywhere to sign up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I called Grandinroad yesterday to see when the Henry the Zombie order was shipping. She said it looked like on Monday. Sure enough it's started it's journey. I was kind of non-plus about getting him but have been brainstorming (zombies...brains...yuk yuk yuk) about Henry and Larry and now am kind of excited.


----------



## 22606

ooojen said:


> Yep, they always have interesting merchandise, and it looks like they'll be shaking things up this year. It will be fun to see!


As long as they do not try to one-up their skeletons from the past couple of years and have disco ones that shake, shake, shake their booties


----------



## ooojen

Yep, that's definitely one prop grouping they don't need to add!


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I called Grandinroad yesterday to see when the Henry the Zombie order was shipping. She said it looked like on Monday. Sure enough it's started it's journey. I was kind of non-plus about getting him but have been brainstorming (zombies...brains...yuk yuk yuk) about Henry and Larry and now am kind of excited.


GoS, I have Larry and Henry and gave them each a little makeover. They've been out all year. At this point, I think my kids think of them as two old crazy uncles.
I'm going to have to add Scully this year I think. LOL


----------



## CHEFJULI

Valerie,

I found it-https://www.grandinroad.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/RequestACatalogView?storeId=11103&langId=-1&catalogId=11103&krypto=JMDbMuHwpPPUd8N87k6b%2B5wO2BLhg2ddW7FAqVwo%2F4h5hRZbrXhpY6zH7K%2B9BszaanX%2Fnw%3D%3D


----------



## MrMordrid

I keep on getting a server error. Nothing pops up on the internet archive either.


----------



## slash

anyone have a pic of Henry the Zombie?


----------



## pipresidente

slash said:


> anyone have a pic of Henry the Zombie?


Here he is: http://www.grandinroad.com/henry-the-zombie-animated-halloween-prop/373934


----------



## Scarecrow1006

So I was going through my bookmarks and I noticed I had bookmarked the wicked witch of the west on broom back when the catalog was still up so I clicked on it and all the info is still there along with a picture! I got curious and started messing with the numbers in the URL and here's what i got from it from 808203 is where the new stuff starts and it ends at 808361. I went through most of it they have some pretty cool stuff. 

Here are the links

The start on the line up http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808203?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

The end of the line up http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808361?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


The Wicked Witch http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808221?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## ooojen

Yay! That's great! You're a genius! Just change one number in the URL and you can see the pictures. Thanks!


----------



## themyst

Animated haunted books in my shopping cart ...


----------



## ooojen

That's what's in mine, too. I tried checkout, but I can't use the free shipping code (only for outdoor), so I'll wait. If it sells out before I get a shot at free shipping, there are plenty more interesting things!


----------



## 22606

There are soooo many items... Bloody hell, from the depths of my blackened heart do I love you, Scarecrow1006


----------



## themyst

The creepy attic light looks neat. Might look great in a bathroom ... when your guests are in there alone and in a vulnerable situation and all of a sudden it activates, hehe. I just got a catalog (I forget the name, HalloweenFX?) and it's awesome ... I leapt through it quickly and think I saw a remote control outlet.

The Pair of Decorative Witch Legs are cool! But $169 bucks?!!


----------



## Bogmire

Please, oh please post links to some of these items! I can't seem to find them.


----------



## themyst

I'm pleased with their offerings so far ... just added a string of the flicker flame Edison bulbs to my cart.

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-wicked-witch-of-the-west-on-broom/catalogs/halloween/2015/808256?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

The Ground Reaper Statue is awesome! But beware, the pic shows him holding a lantern but it is not included with the prop. http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-wicked-witch-of-the-west-on-broom/catalogs/halloween/2015/808269?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

I must have this Donna Stevens Black Dots Headband! http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-wicked-witch-of-the-west-on-broom/catalogs/halloween/2015/808274?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## Hilda

Oh this is bad. Very bad. So there are so many things that would fit perfectly in my haunted inn theme. Yipes.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Wow, I'm only a little bit into looking, but I'm really loving the Animated Haunted Mirror. It's pretty steep, cost-wise, but maybe I can make this my main Halloween present this year. LOL! 

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808211?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Last year we bought the animated haunted book from Spirit - it has a spider that pops out. It is a HUGE hit with the kids. My 2 and all their little friends just want to keep watching it over & over again. So I'm considering the Animated Book set here too. 

I don't know whether I should curse you or kiss you for sharing this little sneak-peek! 

Oh wait... I just looked at more... I want the animated clock too. And Head Turning Tara...

I should stop looking now.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Scarecrow1006 said:


> So I was going through my bookmarks and I noticed I had bookmarked the wicked witch of the west on broom back when the catalog was still up so I clicked on it and all the info is still there along with a picture! I got curious and started messing with the numbers in the URL and here's what i got from it from 808203 is where the new stuff starts and it ends at 808361. I went through most of it they have some pretty cool stuff.
> 
> Here are the links
> 
> The start on the line up http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808203?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
> 
> The end of the line up http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808361?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
> 
> 
> The Wicked Witch http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808221?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


Oh, very interesting. Will have to take a look at those links later tonight. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pipresidente

I love her- she looks like the old Helsa
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808297?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## Cloe

I can't seem to pull up anything with the suggested numbers. I only can see the items when I click on everyone's posted link. Can anyone post the link for the books?


----------



## themyst

Cloe said:


> I can't seem to pull up anything with the suggested numbers. I only can see the items when I click on everyone's posted link. Can anyone post the link for the books?


Here you go:

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-books/catalogs/halloween/2015/808208?categoryId=96702&fromCart=true


----------



## pipresidente

ooooh! http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808344?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## pipresidente

there's a new peeper!!!

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808349?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## EvilDog

Books look cool.


----------



## pipresidente

pipresidente said:


> I love her- she looks like the old Helsa
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808297?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


Personally I think this one is the best deal and price. I bought helsa last year- this is an improved version- she's my favorite prop for sure. 
I also see that they have the gemmy purple/black light spotlight. No new fire and ice though. (Just the orange that they have had)

https://m.grandinroad.com/products/808296?path=~led-3-function-spotlight~catalogs~halloween~2015~

There are two awesome tombstones too but the prices are high. Here's one: https://m.grandinroad.com/products/808309?path=~my-beloved-tombstone~catalogs~halloween~2015~


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I looked tonight on the Halloween Haven area and saw that they had the Headless Horseman hunky guy listed but now unavailable. Guess one or two got put up and snatched. Wonder if he'll be back or if they're just clearing out stock.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

For the people who can't view it without a direct link, I'm adding a couple more that I've got my eye on:

Clock - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...08212?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9]

Head Turning Tara - 
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808213?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Gramophone - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808308?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Rat skeleton - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808339?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

My mind is turning with all the possibilities. Where can I put them? How many rats are too many? If I put the mirror in the bathroom, maybe not enough people will see it... oh, Halloween planning is so fun! (and expensive!!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

pipresidente said:


> there's a new peeper!!!
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808349?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9



OMG. I don't think his face is as realistic as the original guy but at dusk or night, on the other side of your window, and with a tapping on the glass.....!!! Better have carpet cleaner handy!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jenn&MattfromPA, can you fix the clock link? it's pointing to the gramophone. How are you seeing these? I just went to the site and didn't see any of the new stuff.

The gramophone is nice but smaller than I would purchase. Tara---WOW--a real head turner! Love her hair color and pretty much everything about her. Winner! I see that they will have the rats this year. A few people have bought them already off amazon I think.

Big thanks for the links!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Clock link in my above post is fixed now. Sorry about that!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just tried the trick about changing the item numbers (on the link for the old witch product). Here's some of my favorites below. I found the Haunted Lamp I think someone mentioned. I like the base of the lamp a lot but probably won't go for this one.

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808210?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

This animated Haunted Reveal Clock is nice. Very stylish base.
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808212?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Looks like 2 new Villafane carved pumpkins:
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808214?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Woah, how about this big guy??!! Animated Operatic Giovanni
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808218?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
BTW lots of gold colored items to go with him from skeletons to skeleton dogs and this polyresin golden ghost. Wonder if Gold is the _new_ color this year like glitter was big a few years ago.

Animated Towering Macabre Witch:
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808220?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## pipresidente

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I looked tonight on the Halloween Haven area and saw that they had the Headless Horseman hunky guy listed but now unavailable. Guess one or two got put up and snatched. Wonder if he'll be back or if they're just clearing out stock.


Yeah I just saw that too. And werewolf dad is back too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

This black cat with glowing eyes reminds me of the ROSS black cat from last year. The ROSS one was a smooth untextured version more like a statute than a real cat:

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808228?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

They have the creepy attic light that Spirit had as an exclusive last year...I bought a few of these then and they are really nice...this seems like a good price for them. It goes on and off too (timer circuit in the prop). I like this much better than the orange flicker Edison light strand since these go out. But really for a different use. The Edison lights being orange would look nice outside for a party for example and give off ample light I suspect.
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808237?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

OK for all those that have done halloween fairy like props, how about these butterflies:
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808239?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Doesn't fit in with my style of decorating but nice DOD bust:
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808240?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

808241 is a DOD wreath.

I wasn't big into the musical skellies they had last year but for some reason am Loving Elwood Bones:
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808243?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
Must be that blues brother thing.

Liking these set of 8 eyeball orbs. nicely done and like the plate with moss too.
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808247?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Who ever stumbled on the secret pathway to all these items was a genius. Only problem is I'm seeing a lot of stuff I really like and know I don't have room for. It's going to be hard to pick one or two things for the year. Had a much easier time last year. Great stuff for 2015.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some inflatables I've seen before but this one was new, Inflatable Stone Archway. I like this. It would be great as an entryway to your graveyard.
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808295?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Definitely not looking for any more table runners but this one's nice with the ravens.
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808326?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## EvilDog

Nice props.


----------



## marlah

Thanks to Scarecrow for posting the YouTube video. I have to get the Animated Haunted Reveal Clock. The description says the numbers go up to 13 and are in reverse order. When activated, the clock hands spin around and a skull appears.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Really, really digging the Operatic Giovanni figure. I may be in some trouble there.

On a much less expensive note, I'm sure I'll nab a skeleton rat or two and the gramophone.

I snagged a couple of the attic lights after Halloween at Spirit last year and they are fabulous.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK back and still looking at secret path:

New dogs?

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808336?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808337?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Hows this for a poncho?

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808337?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

More gold this on a skull (a few different styles with different #s):

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808340?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Nice candlesticks with skulls and crown and raven on them (if picture doesn't show up click on the second one on the page):

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808342?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

This wreath reminds me of snow white witch but expensive:

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808351?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Cool statute for a cemetery:

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808358?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

The last halloween item I entered in the URL was 808361, same as mentioned so apparently no new ones added. Lots of items still not mentioned with links yet and they should be up soon but if you have the time I think it's worth the tedious URL substitution and search. Thank you so much Scarecrow1006. Enjoyed the early preview.


----------



## Hilda

I cannot believe I went through that number by number. I feel like when I was 11 and found and opened all my Christmas presents in my mother's closet a week before Christmas. I couldn't resist, but I knew I ruined my surprise.
I'm spent. LOLOLOL

It was so bizarre, I was actually HOPING there are no big props that I would fall in love with. I just can't fit anymore in here LOLOL

That said, I am not in LOVE with the vampire in the coffin that sits up. However, it would be a great item in my vampire room. Does anyone know? Is that a returning item? It looks familiar. Anyone have experience with it?

There were a lot of the decor items that I am in love with. Let's get this going GR!! We are ready!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Some inflatables I've seen before but this one was new, Inflatable Stone Archway. I like this. It would be great as an entryway to your graveyard.
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808295?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


Yes, I quite like that one too.


----------



## EvilDog

Why do these have no photos?


----------



## Penumbra

I'm foaming at the mouth for these things! But that's not good, this year I swore I would take a break from going all out. But dang! 

I love these two things:

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808214?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808218?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


And I ADORE this witch! 

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808220?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> I cannot believe I went through that number by number. I feel like when I was 11 and found and opened all my Christmas presents in my mother's closet a week before Christmas. I couldn't resist, but I knew I ruined my surprise.
> I'm spent. LOLOLOL
> 
> It was so bizarre, I was actually HOPING there are no big props that I would fall in love with. I just can't fit anymore in here LOLOL
> 
> That said, I am not in LOVE with the vampire in the coffin that sits up. However, it would be a great item in my vampire room. Does anyone know? Is that a returning item? It looks familiar. Anyone have experience with it?
> 
> There were a lot of the decor items that I am in love with. Let's get this going GR!! We are ready!!




Yep, my brother and I use to sneak around for our xmas gifts when the folks went grocery shopping. Kids are the same all over! We got caught one year, apparently weren't carefully putting things back, and boy were my parents upset with us for spoiling their fun and efforts. Kind of felt bad about it.

Me too on hoping not to find anything I liked. They are definitely on track for a great season I think. 

That vampire coffin guy is familiar. Might have had it last year. I also remember Spirit having a coffin vampire on year recently but think theirs was scarier looking.

I am not going to buy any decor items but will love seeing everyone's photos of what they get. They do a great job with their photo shoot and I love looking at it but for individual items I think our photos are better.


----------



## EvilDog

Penumbra said:


> I'm foaming at the mouth for these things! But that's not good, this year I swore I would take a break from going all out. But dang!
> 
> I love these two things:
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808214?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
> 
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808218?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
> 
> 
> And I ADORE this witch!
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808220?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9



Pumpkins remind me of the jack oh lanterns.


----------



## Penumbra

I also noticed this, could be a great prop if it does just moves continuously without noise.


http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808206?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## Hilda

I really was hoping for another Zombie groundbreaker to give Henry and Larry another brother!!


----------



## Spookybella977

Loved the pics!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## c910andace

Scarecrow1006 said:


> So I was going through my bookmarks and I noticed I had bookmarked the wicked witch of the west on broom back when the catalog was still up so I clicked on it and all the info is still there along with a picture! I got curious and started messing with the numbers in the URL and here's what i got from it from 808203 is where the new stuff starts and it ends at 808361. I went through most of it they have some pretty cool stuff.
> 
> Here are the links
> 
> The start on the line up http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808203?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
> 
> The end of the line up http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808361?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
> 
> 
> The Wicked Witch http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808221?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


GENIUS!!!! this is too cool! Thank you Scarecrow1006!


----------



## themyst

Penumbra said:


> I also noticed this, could be a great prop if it does just moves continuously without noise.
> 
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808206?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


Ahh yes, I was looking at him, too. I'd like to see a video of him in action first though. I wouldn't want his movements to be repetitious; I'm hoping there is a break in between and the movement is more sporadic.


----------



## RCIAG

I do like that Macabre Witch too though I don't feel the immediate need to buy her like I do those pumpkins. Oh those pumpkins will be mine...oh yes...they will be mine. Two for $99 is a bit steep but it's better than $99 each.

I like the skelly coming out of the mirror even though it's glitterriffic & sparkly, but that seems like an idea to steal & not buy for me.

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE REAL ROLLOUT!!


----------



## themyst

I just got my email confirmation from GR for some initial things I ordered, but the invoice is a little weird. I'm wondering if anyone else's looks like this.



SHOP GRANDIN ROAD
ORDER TRACKING
CONTACT US
Order#: G52****
Order Date: 07/08/2015
Dear *****,

Thank you for your recent order from Grandin Road placed on 07/08/2015. We appreciate your business. This email provides a status of the order you recently placed. You may wish to print a copy of this email for your records.

The following is a summary of your Order Number G52****.

Replacement Flicker Flame Edison Bulbs 2Pack
Item#: 147578
Price: $6.00
Quantity: 1

Ship Date: 07/27/2015
$6.00 Flicker Flame EdisonBulb Lights
Item#: 147142
Price: $24.00
Quantity: 1

Ship Date: 07/27/2015
$24.00 Creepy Attic Light
Item#: 147710
Price: $15.00
Quantity: 1

Ship Date: 08/03/2015
$15.00 


*Item Description	Order Details	Total **(THIS IS LISTED DIFFERENTLY THAN THE REST AND SPREAD OUT ACROSS THE INVOICE INSTEAD OF UNDERNEATH LIKE THE OTHERS)
*
Animated Haunted Books
Item#: 146370 Price: $59.00 $59.00 
Quantity: 1
Ship Date: 07/27/2015




ORDER TOTAL
Subtotal:	$104.00
Tax:	$.00
Shipping:	$17.00
TOTAL:	$121.00

Not sure if you can see what I'm looking at here since the forum doesn't allow formatting, but the first three items (Replacement flicker flame Edison bulbs, Flicker flame Edison lights, Creepy attic light) are listed right underneath each other with their respective item number/price/quantity/ship date. Then the invoice is broken up and separately listed under Item Description is the Animated Haunted Books in a different format, with the item number underneath the description, and the order details and price written across the invoice instead of underneath the description like all the others. It states the ship date is 7/27, but I wonder why it is listed differently than the rest of the items.


----------



## Caroluna

Scarecrow 1006 your post was the highlight of my day! Thank you. I have just clicked through each URL number and I am seeing quite a few items that I would like. I think overall that this year looks more interesting. Darn it!


----------



## c910andace

The Grandin Road Halloween Haven offerings look so incredible this year. Heads above last year.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

c910andace said:


> The Grandin Road Halloween Haven offerings look so incredible this year. Heads above last year.


True. Last year it seemed that GR went overboard with the rock-n'-roll themed animatronic skeletons.


----------



## RCIAG

My guess on the invoice thing is that the haunted books aren't really in or for sale yet so maybe that's why they're listed separately.


----------



## ooojen

I got a small order in with my A-list items, things I'm afraid might sell out. I have lists for later, too, with some Maybes to consider, and some things I'll go ahead with if there's free shipping or a nice discount.
I only got my preliminary confirmation, so it wasn't itemized yet.


----------



## Hilda

I ordered a few items as well. I didn't get any of the animated things... yet. I really want to see videos first.
This is really getting me in the mood!!


----------



## 22606

Many stunning new additions this year, in spite of how they made it seem when they had only some of the products listed. I did not take the time to peruse the entirety of the catalog last night, but I did so today. In addition to the items that others have posted links to, these are some of my favorites: Plush Parker Pumpkin Man (also fond of the owl), Set of 2 Reaching Hands (in black this time around and very mannequin-like), and Animated Marionette Ballerina (tuxedo skeleton version is neat, too).


----------



## RCIAG

I guess the question is do I hit the checkout button now or wait for the premiere & maybe get a coupon or something else like free shipping? The pumpkins won't ship until 8/10. 

Unless they screw it up like they did with the last Villafane pumpkins & make us wait & wait & push back ship dates for 2 months or more. Not their fault but it was still frustrating.


----------



## CHEFJULI

GR's items seem much more high end this year. Kind of Pottery Barnish and I like them better than the items last year! I can't wait to see the full catalog myself! There are definitely some items that I will buy and not make myself. Hopefully they have ordered enough this year! Thanks to everyone that made the URL's available! You guys are true Haunt Detectives! I love it!


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

RCIAG said:


> I guess the question is do I hit the checkout button now or wait for the premiere & maybe get a coupon or something else like free shipping? The pumpkins won't ship until 8/10.
> 
> Unless they screw it up like they did with the last Villafane pumpkins & make us wait & wait & push back ship dates for 2 months or more. Not their fault but it was still frustrating.


I agree, I can't decide whether to buy now, at least a few of the pieces I really want, or wait until there is a free shipping offer which does happen fairly regularly. But GR's offering is so much better than last year that I'm not sure I will wait and take a chance that something I want will be sold out or back-ordered to the point they may not arrive before Halloween.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I'm considering ordering now too, because it will make my credit card bill a bit more spread out rather than "BAM! It must be October!" like I normally see. Ha ha ha! Although if I order now I might miss a shipping coupon and I might just be tempted to still buy stuff in October anyway. I'm hoping the videos come soon because I'd like to see some stuff in detail too. It's so hard to decide what to do!


----------



## pipresidente

The headless horseman disappeared today but the witch reappeared.


----------



## ooojen

While I was going through and putting items in my cart to sort and consider, I got a couple notifications that specific items were available in very limited quantities-- so I should consider placing an order to insure I got what I wanted. Granted, that could be a marketing ploy, but I'm inclined to believe it. They have such a wide variety of stuff, I doubt they'd stock huge numbers of each item. I'm waiting to see whether I can get a better deal on some of the items, but I went ahead and ordered those that I wanted most. I'd rather regret spending a little too much than regret missing out on something I really wanted. I can serve my family pasta, potatoes, and dried beans for a couple weeks to make up the difference


----------



## pipresidente

Ooojen- what was limited, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## ooojen

I wish I would have jotted them down-- I believe the interactive pumpkins were one.


----------



## Jeepers

Grandin Road has free shipping right now. If you didn't get it on your orders call back and tell them you want free shipping on your order. I got that right from a rep when I had called to see if I could change an order that I'd made a month ago that was back ordered and he let me add in what I wanted in an order last week. Hope that helps you all.


----------



## pipresidente

I'm going to take the contrary view here. I love the new tombstones, but they are small. I'm disappointed with the outdoor props. I was hoping for more figures like helsa/Eva/Tara. Spirit already has the LED spotlights, and I have a 20% off coupon for them. The day of the dead stuff is growing on me, but I think last year's offerings were better. I just got my happy hauntings wreath and cauldron from last year, and I'm tempted to get the hat clock. Not blown away with this year. The stuff I like is way out of range (I.e. Glitter skeleton mirror for $499). Ho hum. I do love pottery barn's stuff just posted today, especially the skeleton stemware.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

pipresidente said:


> I'm going to take the contrary view here. I love the new tombstones, but they are small. I'm disappointed with the outdoor props.


I remember someone else having said the same thing about the most recent Celtic crosses that GR had offered, what, two years ago now?

The dimensions specified on the GR website apparently included the length of the groundstake (which will, of course, be underground . . .)


----------



## pipresidente

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I remember someone else having said the same thing about the most recent Celtic crosses that GR had offered, what, two years ago now?
> 
> The dimensions specified on the GR website apparently included the length of the groundstake (which will, of course, be underground . . .)


Not surprising. They are really cool looking with the girls leaning on them, but at 20 and 24 inches tall, that makes the girls super tiny and I can't imagine being impressed with them in person. For $130 or $160, I'd expect a little more presence. Too bad.


----------



## themyst

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I remember someone else having said the same thing about the most recent Celtic crosses that GR had offered, what, two years ago now?
> 
> The dimensions specified on the GR website apparently included the length of the groundstake (which will, of course, be underground . . .)


Thanks for pointing that out. I never would have dreamed that they would include the groundstake with the dimensions! That could be considered downright deceitful, however I will reserve my judgment for now because they might have someone just typing in the details of each item who is not familiar with this stuff ... you know, just typing what is on the paper and not thinking about the merchandise.


----------



## RCIAG

Just got the "Sneak Peek" email!! There's a few things there but not much that was posted here.


----------



## themyst

RCIAG said:


> Just got the "Sneak Peek" email!! There's a few things there but not much that was posted here.


Hmm ... that's curious. I'm also on their mailing list and I didn't get one. I use a Yahoo email address, maybe they hold it for a while until it's cleared by their spam filter or something.

ETA: I got it.


----------



## Cloe

I checked out the sneak peak e-mail too. Does seem like it was just showing their older stuff. If I typed in Halloween it brought up more but very little of what we saw here. I also noticed the "now accepting paypal" notice on the page. I thought I had seen in this thread that they had stopped taking it.


----------



## ooojen

It seems that a lot of the sneak peek stuff is last year's stuff--- some of which sold out early. The page starts with, "Though the complete 2015 Halloween Haven is still carefully locked away..." It made me feel embroiled in espionage! lol! 
I did get my official order confirmation overnight, but I can't call up my order status on the GR sight; it doesn't acknowledge the order number as valid. Oh, the waiting!

To those who don't like the offerings-- well, you can't please everyone! Fortunately there are many other Halloween retailers to check out. I personally think GR did very well offering a wide variety of what appear to be quality props and decor items.


----------



## Hilda

I too noticed the 'Accepting PayPal' feature was there again last night, then when I refreshed my page... It was gone. LOL Fickle.


----------



## SBurg

For those having luck entering URLs, have you come across any vampires?


----------



## Caroluna

Oh, I just checked my email and I had the sneak peak one as well. Since I had already clicked through the links yesterday........

As to the PayPal issue, I had ordered something earlier this summer when there was a % off and free shipping. I paid by PayPal, but knew it was on back order. I had a call from GR customer service on Monday that my item was ready to ship but I needed to authorize a different payment method. The issue they are having with PayPal is that the hold on funds sometimes expires before back ordered items are ready to ship. The representative I spoke with told me that GR and PayPal are working on this and they hope to accept it again soon.


----------



## SBurg

Hm - wonder if there will be more. I just went through 808203 - 808361 and there weren't too many animated items... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spookybella977

Can someone please post the link to the skeleton glitter mirror please!  love all the pics! Thanks for all the links!


----------



## screamqueen2012

emails out for a sneak peek........first year in a long time, im not totally impressed with what they have, not seeing themes and prices really up this year and looks alot like leftovers.......i know much more is to come...... i want the rats and the three witch prop...but not so much anything else.


----------



## ooojen

Spookybella --- https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/gr2015/


----------



## ZombieLion

i am going to order the rats.... perfect for my witchy kitchen! 

The Peeper looks so cool, i had so much fun with the original peeper, poor mailman


----------



## pipresidente

I like a lot of the things in the sneak peek! Some are last year's that were gone, but I'm happy to grab them up!
Here's the skeleton mirror. http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808344


----------



## pipresidente

ZombieLion said:


> i am going to order the rats.... perfect for my witchy kitchen!
> 
> The Peeper looks so cool, i had so much fun with the original peeper, poor mailman


I'm getting the bats- I was sad they disappeared before. I too love the old peeper and the new one looks great. We used to move ours around to catch people off guard. Hahahaha. Nothing like seeing him looking out from the tailgate of the car when you are walking by.


----------



## pipresidente

ooojen said:


> Spookybella --- https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/gr2015/


ooojen I like how you pinned these! You definitely picked the ones I like, and GR probably had to do their sneak peek bc we are all looking, pinning, and ordering early hahaha!


----------



## Jeepers

Here are the same rats at 9.99 on eBay. Free shipping too.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skeleton-Ra...538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d34eb4c62


----------



## screamqueen2012

pipresidente said:


> I like a lot of the things in the sneak peek! Some are last year's that were gone, but I'm happy to grab them up!
> Here's the skeleton mirror. http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808344
> 
> View attachment 245110


you can make this easily and without the glitter...lol............i did a version of the skellie coming out of a picture and its not hard to construct, you cannibalize a skeleton but waaaaay cheaper than this. and you get what you really can use.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

pipresidente said:


> I'm going to take the contrary view here. I love the new tombstones, but they are small. I'm disappointed with the outdoor props. I was hoping for more figures like helsa/Eva/Tara. Spirit already has the LED spotlights, and I have a 20% off coupon for them. The day of the dead stuff is growing on me, but I think last year's offerings were better. I just got my happy hauntings wreath and cauldron from last year, and I'm tempted to get the hat clock. Not blown away with this year. The stuff I like is way out of range (I.e. Glitter skeleton mirror for $499). Ho hum. I do love pottery barn's stuff just posted today, especially the skeleton stemware.


Is there a thread on here for Pottery Barn? I can't find it. Did you say they have posted their halloween items?


----------



## screamqueen2012

Jeepers said:


> Here are the same rats at 9.99 on eBay. Free shipping too.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skeleton-Ra...538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d34eb4c62


oh good link..........they will prob show up like the crows at target for 6 dollars but target was limited to how many they had at anytime, i ran my behind off last year trying to buy them............i just got my rat collection, thanks again for this link!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

is it me or am i seeing dave lowes skeleton morphed into gr;s "mad Hatter" skeleton............i think they snagged another design like taras beloved stone...


----------



## CHEFJULI

I agree you can make that MUCH cheaper than what GR is charging. I like the items this year but everything seems a bit overpriced! You just have to know how to shop around!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Am I the only one who thinks of the Friends episode where Phoebe wants to give her mannequin frames away when I see that glitter frame with the skelly coming out of it? 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/266979084132195965/

You know, Gladys & Glynnis! LOL!


----------



## pipresidente

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Is there a thread on here for Pottery Barn? I can't find it. Did you say they have posted their halloween items?


I don't know if this link will work but the thread is called Pottery Barn 2015: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142204-pottery-barn-2015-a-2.html

Also, yes- the Pottery Barn items are here: http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/accessories-decor/decor-all-halloween/?


----------



## pipresidente

I love the skeleton mirror in theory- but not at that price, and not in my house at this time (even if I made it myself), as I have 2 toddlers and my 4 year old is still traumatized by (and talking about) last year's skeletons, and how they are currently in the boxes in the basement.


----------



## Spookybella977

Thanks for the skeleton mirror link guys.... I love it!!!! Wish it wasn't so expensive! The rats are pretty cool too... might have to get a few


----------



## ZombieLion

Got my first Halloween swag order in! 
eyeball orbs
scout the dog
3 rats
fire and ice spotlight
musical gramophone 

Ohhh boy ooohhh boy it feels like dark dark Christmas!


----------



## Spookybella977

Zombie I love everything you ordered!


----------



## ooojen

screamqueen2012 said:


> you can make this easily and without the glitter...lol............i did a version of the skellie coming out of a picture and its not hard to construct, you cannibalize a skeleton but waaaaay cheaper than this. and you get what you really can use.


I agree for myself-- The skeleton mirror is indeed expensive, but not everyone crafts, or wants to. It's probably perfect for someone who works long hours and has more spare money than time. Something for everyone, right?


----------



## pipresidente

The skeleton mirror is so pretty. I like that she is glittery and holding a cocktail (likely not included haha). If I didn't think she would make my kids cry and I hadn't already ordered a bunch of stuff this year I'd get her


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm still struggling what if anything I feel I can order, more based on storage than anything else. Weighing it with can I repurpose the skeletons I have to get a similar look that I would be happy with and not have to store anything else. I don't have a rotating head skeleton though (Tara)... wondering if I set her up in my upstairs bedroom window over looking the street if kids will really notice the head turning or not or be able to really see her face. What do you guys think? Also wonder since she's motion activated how I would trigger her if I'm downstairs at the front door handing out candy. Descrip says she turns her head 180 degrees. Wonder how long the motor will hold up and given they say she's battery operated (nothing about an adapter) how long she'll turn her head each night before the batteries, 3AAs, run low. I really love her costuming and hair. Hope they get her video up soon. 

BTW I've had problems in past years getting emails (non-order ones) from GR. Was on their list and got them for a few years then something happened and as hard as I and GR reps tried couldn't get them to show up. Took another try a few days ago and signed up again and this time I think it took! So far got an acknowledgment and an email so really hope that I continue to get updates and sale codes, etc. I know others mentioned having the same problem as me in the past so thought it was worth mentioning.

Larry arrives Saturday. 

Anyone heard when the official release date of Halloween Haven is going to be?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Got my framed lab specimens in today and I love them! Still drooling over all of the new offerings. I absolutely love the skeleton mirror, but for $499 that's just a pipe dream. *sigh*


----------



## ooojen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anyone heard when the official release date of Halloween Haven is going to be?


The Sneak Peek email said July 16th, so we have a week to wait before the viewing gets easy.


----------



## 22606

ooojen said:


> The Sneak Peek email said July 16th, so we have a week to wait. before the viewing gets easy.


Right. Not having to alter the numbers to view items will be a pleasant change

I received an e-mail saying that the skeleton black cat, which I ordered months ago, is also beginning to shipping.


----------



## pipresidente

Just got my happy haunting wreath and it is glorious!! Photo doesn't do it justice. It is all sparkly and top notch- worth the money!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Very nice! It looks big! Is it at 24 inch wreath! I would put that up now girlie!


----------



## pipresidente

CHEFJULI said:


> Very nice! It looks big! Is it at 24 inch wreath! I would put that up now girlie!


Thanks!! 28 inches. Is it too soon?? I think it will go up sept 1!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I just received my fire and ice spotlight I ordered in March I think. I absolutely love it !! thanks to all the good reviews on here I decided to get one back when they had the 10% plus free shipping. I'm going to get another one I like it so much. It gives off sooo much light. 

There are several things I want of the new stuff coming out. I want Spike the dog and the haunted books, I like the haunted mirror too but I want to see a video. and that mirror with the skeleton speaks to me but the price kicks me in the butt


----------



## Hilda

pipresidente said:


> Just got my happy haunting wreath and it is glorious!! Photo doesn't go it justice. It is all sparkly and too notch- worth the money!
> View attachment 245124


That IS gorgeous. Congratulations. You must be thrilled.


----------



## Jeepers

I got my bats from Grandin Road today. They are so cool. Well worth the wait. Now just waiting on my crows.


----------



## pipresidente

Jeepers said:


> I got my bats from Grandin Road today. They are so cool. Well worth the wait. Now just waiting on my crows.


Did you get the hanging bats or the 3 with light up eyes? I want the light up ones!!


----------



## Jeepers

I got the hanging bats.


----------



## HexMe

I got those bats today too! I bought 2 sets and only opened one so far and the fishing line broke right off one of the little ones. I'll have to inspect the other set tomorrow and see if my husband can fix the broken one. Otherwise I love them!


----------



## Evil Elf

Uh...yep. That sure seems to be the case at face value. But it says his arms and legs are pose-able. So it could be posed in a different way. And if it's posed differently, the only similarity is the scarf and tall hat. The similarity is definitely there, though.

(the number is 808299 if you want to see it)


----------



## Jeepers

Hex Me, I will be careful. If it breaks i will let you know how I fix it. Thanks for letting me know what happened with yours. I may hang mine with two hooks about 6" apart. Won't spin then.


----------



## pipresidente

Here are some better pics of the happy hauntings wreath that I got today. The quality is amazing. Velour hat, glittered skeleton (does not show up glittery in photos- I tried), glittered foliage and nice velour back. Super impressive in person. If you were considering this one, it's worth it!


----------



## IshWitch

I like that stirring witch. Wish I could buy her! Our friends have fire and ice lights from Home Depot and I love them, does anyone know if there is Any difference in HDs vs GRs?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

screamqueen2012 said:


> is it me or am i seeing dave lowes skeleton morphed into gr;s "mad Hatter" skeleton............i think they snagged another design like taras beloved stone...


Yes, I thought the same as soon as I saw that one. Too bad, really. (Had tweeted the link to Mr. Lowe, but got no response.)


----------



## booswife02

I adore the Animated Haunted Mirror. I think I must have that one! Hoping I can get it before it sells out


----------



## booswife02

I also think I need Eerie Eva!


----------



## CHEFJULI

The fire and ice lights are the same from GR and HD. They work great!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just noticed that GR has or will be discontinuing the New England Maple Leaves garland and wreaths. 

Somewhat annoyed at that, because we'll be moving to a new house sometime in October -- and those would've been perfect for around the double front door . . .

Now, without the garland, there's re ally no point to getting the wreaths. Oh well.


----------



## ooojen

This morning I get an email from GR that _*everything *_is 20% off. I didn't want to be one of the moaners, but...they're kind of evil to do that to me!


----------



## Jeepers

I know what you mean. Same here.


----------



## im the goddess

I was just stopping by to say there was 20% off but you beat me to it ooojen


----------



## themyst

My mouth dropped open when I saw it in my email. Makes me wonder if they did it to us for spite since we peeked. 

And last night I even went back and placed another order for the fire & ice spotlight and a headband.


----------



## Caroluna

I am going to look again, but anything I order early will not have motion or sound. I want to see a video before purchasing anything in that category since sometimes the sounds are terrible and take away from the whole idea of the prop.


----------



## themyst

Caroluna said:


> I am going to look again, but anything I order early will not have motion or sound. I want to see a video before purchasing anything in that category since sometimes the sounds are terrible and take away from the whole idea of the prop.


YES! That is what I've been holding out for also. I didn't think their prices were too unreasonable for the lifesized props and I had considered getting one, except I don't care much for the props that have the music, exactly for the reason you mention. But 20% off would be quite a savings. I guess I can only hope they'll do it again after the catalog is fully released. They'll likely have some videos up by then. 

Does anyone know if it is typical for them to have another sale after the Halloween catalog comes out?

ETA: What can anyone tell me about their adorable jumping spider? Is this a new product for them, and is it the same as the ones sold at Spirit?

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-wicked-witch-of-the-west-on-broom/catalogs/halloween/2015/808209?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Hmm, I didn't get an email for 20% off. Is it a site wide promo or do you have to have an email code?


----------



## ooojen

It says it's site-wide, _*But*_...
My detailed order confirmation (for the few items I ordered right away) didn't show up for several hours. During the wait time, I re-loaded my cart with the same stuff so I could try again quickly if that attempt didn't go through. I didn't get around to emptying the cart after the confirmation came. 
This morning, those items in my cart were listed at 20% off. Since my prior order _did_ go through, I cleared them out and put in a couple of my B-list items. I got to the point of checkout, and the newly placed items are NOT showing up with the discount.  I don't suppose it would help to call customer service. Darn! I wish I'd have loaded the B-list last night.

Has anyone gotten the 20% discount on the new stuff?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

themyst said:


> YES! That is what I've been holding out for also. I didn't think their prices were too unreasonable for the lifesized props and I had considered getting one, except I don't care much for the props that have the music, exactly for the reason you mention. But 20% off would be quite a savings. I guess I can only hope they'll do it again after the catalog is fully released. They'll likely have some videos up by then.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is typical for them to have another sale after the Halloween catalog comes out?
> 
> ETA: What can anyone tell me about their adorable jumping spider? Is this a new product for them, and is it the same as the ones sold at Spirit?
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808209?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


I'm pretty sure the jumping spider is the same one, made by Tekky Toys, table top version.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

themyst said:


> YES! That is what I've been holding out for also. I didn't think their prices were too unreasonable for the lifesized props and I had considered getting one, except I don't care much for the props that have the music, exactly for the reason you mention. But 20% off would be quite a savings. I guess I can only hope they'll do it again after the catalog is fully released. They'll likely have some videos up by then.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is typical for them to have another sale after the Halloween catalog comes out?
> 
> ETA: What can anyone tell me about their adorable jumping spider? Is this a new product for them, and is it the same as the ones sold at Spirit?
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...808209?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


I'm pretty sure the jumping spider is the same one, made by Tekky Toys, table top version.


----------



## Hilda

ooojen said:


> This morning I get an email from GR that _*everything *_is 20% off. I didn't want to be one of the moaners, but...they're kind of evil to do that to me!


I am LAUGHING!! I'm sorry. That is what we get. 
Dangit!!
Well played GR. Well played.


----------



## Hilda

Caroluna said:


> I am going to look again, but anything I order early will not have motion or sound. I want to see a video before purchasing anything in that category since sometimes the sounds are terrible and take away from the whole idea of the prop.


Yes. I did the same thing. I want to see the videos first. I am chomping at the bit.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Put this code in the box at checkout, and it should give you the 20% off. At least, it's working for me. 

XXW09515




ooojen said:


> It says it's site-wide, _*But*_...
> My detailed order confirmation (for the few items I ordered right away) didn't show up for several hours. During the wait time, I re-loaded my cart with the same stuff so I could try again quickly if that attempt didn't go through. I didn't get around to emptying the cart after the confirmation came.
> This morning, those items in my cart were listed at 20% off. Since my prior order _did_ go through, I cleared them out and put in a couple of my B-list items. I got to the point of checkout, and the newly placed items are NOT showing up with the discount.  I don't suppose it would help to call customer service. Darn! I wish I'd have loaded the B-list last night.
> 
> Has anyone gotten the 20% discount on the new stuff?


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

I had placed a Grandin Road order on July 8th. Only one item, the clock, from that order had shipped. Three are on back order. I phoned GR and asked if I could get the 20% discount on the items that had not shipped. The customer service rep told me the only thing she could do was to cancel the order that I had placed and re-order those same items to receive the discount. She had to authorize my credit card for the charges again.

In the past GR would honor a discount on a previous order if it had been placed in the past week or so. But, for those who already placed an order you can call, cancel the order you placed and reorder to save 20%. 

Hope this helps someone. Oh, I asked her about the possibility of some things selling out quickly and she said that this year they have a lot more variety but will have fewer of each item in inventory. She advised that I should go ahead and order to, quote, "hold your place in line". So there's that. Some things I still want to wait and see a video of before I order.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm still struggling what if anything I feel I can order, more based on storage than anything else. Weighing it with can I repurpose the skeletons I have to get a similar look that I would be happy with and not have to store anything else. I don't have a rotating head skeleton though (Tara)... wondering if I set her up in my upstairs bedroom window over looking the street if kids will really notice the head turning or not or be able to really see her face. What do you guys think? Also wonder since she's motion activated how I would trigger her if I'm downstairs at the front door handing out candy. Descrip says she turns her head 180 degrees. Wonder how long the motor will hold up and given they say she's battery operated (nothing about an adapter) how long she'll turn her head each night before the batteries, 3AAs, run low. I really love her costuming and hair. Hope they get her video up soon.
> 
> BTW I've had problems in past years getting emails (non-order ones) from GR. Was on their list and got them for a few years then something happened and as hard as I and GR reps tried couldn't get them to show up. Took another try a few days ago and signed up again and this time I think it took! So far got an acknowledgment and an email so really hope that I continue to get updates and sale codes, etc. I know others mentioned having the same problem as me in the past so thought it was worth mentioning.
> 
> Larry arrives Saturday.
> 
> Anyone heard when the official release date of Halloween Haven is going to be?



Well I guess from what I read today was the test to see if I was going to get emails with the Sale Codes in them and they failed! Crap. Just don't understand this and apparently from several people trying to help me last year they don't either. I wonder if it's because on a Mac I use Safari with private browsing. Also a while back I had deleted a bunch of things listed in my cookie preferences but don't think I would have ever deleted GR from there. I get newsletter stuff from SH, Halloween City, Michaels, Joann's, etc. that I've signed up for so puzzled why not GR. The GR reps even had me put their addy in my contacts but still nothing. I'm SO frustrated. I did get an email a few days back welcoming me to the newsletter sign up, but like I said Nothing today.

Are there still others out there that have signed up and not getting their emails from them?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Velvet Vampire! Looks like I'm going to need that. When does the Code expire? I want to be mindful of that.

BTW I was on their site and went to Halloween Haven, shop All Halloween Decor, and when I put my cursor on an item it changes to a secondary view of the item. Take my cursor off and it goes back to the visible one when you load the page. Don't remember that before. Kind of a nice as you don't have to necessarily open page if you don't need to.


----------



## ooojen

They're on to us! I tried putting in the code, and when I hit "apply" my cart cleared completely.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Here's the fine print associated with the 20% off code. 

*IMPORTANT OFFER DETAILS: Offer valid through 11:59 EDT on 7/13/2015. Discount is shown in cart. Items featured in The Fix, gift cards, gift certificates, gift wrap, taxes, and postage and handling charges are excluded from discount. This offer cannot be combined with any other special offers or incentives; not valid on previous purchases or replacement orders. Valid only in the US. 

To order, use Offer Code: XXW09515


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Ooojen, try again. You may have just hit a glitch. I put an "unreleased" item in my cart, went to the cart and pasted the code into the box, then went all the way through to the payment page with no problems. 

Spookie, not sure what's happening with items disappearing on you. I have noticed that the animated props now have pictures you can click to see the video, but when I hit that picture it says "No Video Exists". 




ooojen said:


> They're on to us! I tried putting in the code, and when I hit "apply" my cart cleared completely.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Oh my! Have we crashed the site? I can't get anything to the final checkout page now....Halloween or not!


----------



## allears22

Do you think they will be adding more items? I see things in the add they sent me for their sneak peak on Halloween but I can't find the item on the site.


----------



## themyst

I just used it, ordered about $200+ worth of merchandise (more Edison strings, the reaper, another headband, couple of skeleton rats ... which is ridiculous ... I am going to stop spending money now as I won't have any left when all the other catalogs come! But this was a good deal, and I saved over $40, the transaction went through just fine but I haven't received my confirmation email yet.

ETA: I got the confirmation email.


----------



## Jeepers

Ghost of Spooky, is it possible you have 2 email addys? I sometimes get an email from GR in one but not the other.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jeepers said:


> Ghost of Spooky, is it possible you have 2 email addys? I sometimes get an email from GR in one but not the other.



No, that's not the case unfortunately, but thanks for suggesting it. I logged on to my GR account and checked the email there. Same as what I thought and it appears on my account correctly. Last year customer service had me unsubscribe and resubscribe several times over a few weeks when we tried to get it working again but to no avail. They even had me attempt to subscribe to a second account with no luck there either. From their end they say it should just work as it looks like it should on their computers with the newsletter subscribed to. As I said I get my order emails and shipping emails and received the acknowledgment that I signed up for the newsletter, just nothing sale related. I know they will be doing those 6 or 12 hour sales most likely prior to halloween and it's really convenient to be getting those when you wake up in the morning.


So decision-wise here's where I am. As much as I really like the archway inflatable, some years we get a lot of wind and I'm also thinking it might be too big for my small front yard space I have available. I'm going to measure our open gateway at our courtyard to see if it the opening of the inflatable and our courtyard half walls are similar enough otherwise will cross it off my list. It's a big impact for a haunt yard though and takes up very little space when stored so that's a huge plus for me.

I think I'm down to Tara or the Winged Lady Statute. Figured out my shipping for both and compared it to the 20% off to see if this code makes the most sense or I wait for free ship. For me with these items the 20% off actually works out better, which isn't always the case in the past. Still not sure if Tara's rotating head (feature I most like about her) will be noticed from the second floor. The Winged lady statute isn't even 3 feet so debating if it's large enough for my use. I can make a base for it easy enough and get more height out of it though. Decisions, decisions. Only want to buy one big ticket item right now. And like you guys I would love to see the videos to cement any decision I make.


----------



## Serpentia

*Fans self rapidly* OMGGGGGG YOU GUYS LOOK AT THIS STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Eva, eva eva eva eva. I don't want you. I don't neeeeeeeeeeeeed you. But you have to come live here anyways *adds to cart* 

OMG those beaded/masked skulls!!! And the lit skull and raven pedestals!! I will be seeing you later at my house. 

And Operatic Giovanni! I better not let Vicky and Helsa see him, they'll be haunting me for him. WOW HE IS GORGEOUS!! Maybe later, I'm gonna need a sale. 

GR is hitting it out of the park this year, our wallets are the next things that'll need tombstones.


----------



## pipresidente

If anyone likes the GR day of the dead stuff, I just went to Michaels and they had a ton of Halloween foliage. These roses look like GR's day of the dead theme! I made a bouquet while I was there and took it home- on sale! 
Michaels also had some cool glittery eyeball foliage (I posted under merchandise sightings). 

ATTACH=CONFIG]245182[/ATTACH]


----------



## Serpentia

pipresidente said:


> I like a lot of the things in the sneak peek! Some are last year's that were gone, but I'm happy to grab them up!
> Here's the skeleton mirror. http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808344
> 
> View attachment 245110


UGGGHHHHH this is so gorgeous and so, so completely out of my price range; nor do I think I have the time or patience to try and make my own - a frame like that would NOT be cheap. This is a Halloween Unholy Grail for me.

But Giovanni..... I am thinking very hard about him, him I might could swing. Esp. with the right sale going on.

GR you are killin' me!


----------



## Serpentia

disembodiedvoice said:


> I just received my fire and ice spotlight I ordered in March I think. I absolutely love it !! thanks to all the good reviews on here I decided to get one back when they had the 10% plus free shipping. I'm going to get another one I like it so much. It gives off sooo much light.
> 
> There are several things I want of the new stuff coming out. I want Spike the dog and the haunted books, I like the haunted mirror too but I want to see a video. and that mirror with the skeleton speaks to me but the price kicks me in the butt


I just bought a second one with my Eva order; figured I would save on some shipping. 

I got my first one the other day, and I really like it. The other half and I plan on having them projected on the trees in the back yard on nights when we use our fire-pit. [I am a huge fire pit devotee, and the other half is pretty fond of it too.] So we can have real fire going, hellish leaping flames projected on the skeletal trees and some appropriate music going too.... yeah. I like my idea. Plus I was scared those lights are going to sell out 'cause I think they are low quantity.


----------



## Serpentia

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Hmm, I didn't get an email for 20% off. Is it a site wide promo or do you have to have an email code?


I didn't get it either, boo. 

But I will be using the next one they send me, trust me.


----------



## IshWitch

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Just noticed that GR has or will be discontinuing the New England Maple Leaves garland and wreaths.
> 
> Somewhat annoyed at that, because we'll be moving to a new house sometime in October -- and those would've been perfect for around the double front door . . .
> 
> Now, without the garland, there's re ally no point to getting the wreaths. Oh well.


Can't you just go ahead and get them now?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Sorry. Wasn't clear earlier. All that's left on the website are the wreaths. Must've sold out of the garlands within the last two weeks (which was the last time that I'd checked.)

No one's fault but my own, of course, for waiting too long.


----------



## ooojen

Velvet Vampire said:


> Ooojen, try again. You may have just hit a glitch. I put an "unreleased" item in my cart, went to the cart and pasted the code into the box, then went all the way through to the payment page with no problems.


You were right, it was a glitch. I reloaded and all went well, until...my CC was refused. Gah! They put a lock on it due to suspected fraudulent activity, and darned if they weren't right. Someone was trying to treat him or herself to a nice shopping spree on my dime. I didn't work; they froze the acct right away (I assume the charges must have come from overseas to red flag them immediately.) Anyway, acct closed, and I can't submit my order until I get my new card. 
Can you feel my frustration? Will it get here before the sale expires, and before my wanted items sell out?
...I wonder whether I should ask my husband for his card.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Does anyone keeping track happen to have the number to put in to see the skull pedestal items, the one with the crown and the other with the crow ? I just don't want to have to put in each number to find them again. i was on here for hours...hours looking at that stuff the other night. It's shameful lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Serpentia said:


> *Fans self rapidly* OMGGGGGG YOU GUYS LOOK AT THIS STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Eva, eva eva eva eva. I don't want you. I don't neeeeeeeeeeeeed you. But you have to come live here anyways *adds to cart*
> 
> OMG those beaded/masked skulls!!! And the lit skull and raven pedestals!! I will be seeing you later at my house.
> 
> And Operatic Giovanni! I better not let Vicky and Helsa see him, they'll be haunting me for him. WOW HE IS GORGEOUS!! Maybe later, I'm gonna need a sale.
> 
> GR is hitting it out of the park this year, our wallets are the next things that'll need tombstones.



I KNOW !!!! I haven't been this excited about GR in several years, last year I bought one item, didn't even look at the clearance stuff, not like me at all but I just wasn't impressed. BUT this year is much different, they seem to have gone the true haunted house style which is what I wish most of the other stores would do !! I want those pedestals soooo bad !!!!


----------



## Caroluna

Serpentina, I am with you on those skulls. I just ordered both the beaded and masked ones. I really like the ones on the pedestals too, but will wait for another coupon and hope I can snag them then.


----------



## ooojen

disembodiedvoice said:


> Does anyone keeping track happen to have the number to put in to see the skull pedestal items, the one with the crown and the other with the crow ? I just don't want to have to put in each number to find them again. i was on here for hours...hours looking at that stuff the other night. It's shameful lol


I feel your pain! I finally jotted down the numbers-- 808342 & 3


----------



## Serpentia

ooojen said:


> You were right, it was a glitch. I reloaded and all went well, until...my CC was refused. Gah! They put a lock on it due to suspected fraudulent activity, and darned if they weren't right. Someone was trying to treat him or herself to a nice shopping spree on my dime. I didn't work; they froze the acct right away (I assume the charges must have come from overseas to red flag them immediately.) Anyway, acct closed, and I can't submit my order until I get my new card.
> Can you feel my frustration? Will it get here before the sale expires, and before my wanted items sell out?
> ...I wonder whether I should ask my husband for his card.


Ask him for his card; the code expires in three days and that 20% helps. Sorry about the hack, its so annoying. 

Lord help me, I have Giovanni in my cart and the 20% off code WORKS. The next person posting under my handle may well be my ghost when my husband finds out lol.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

ooojen said:


> I feel your pain! I finally jotted down the numbers-- 808342 & 3


Thank you so much !!


----------



## themyst

ooojen said:


> You were right, it was a glitch. I reloaded and all went well, until...my CC was refused. Gah! They put a lock on it due to suspected fraudulent activity, and darned if they weren't right. Someone was trying to treat him or herself to a nice shopping spree on my dime. I didn't work; they froze the acct right away (I assume the charges must have come from overseas to red flag them immediately.) Anyway, acct closed, and I can't submit my order until I get my new card.
> Can you feel my frustration? Will it get here before the sale expires, and before my wanted items sell out?
> ...I wonder whether I should ask my husband for his card.


I feel for you. Some African had a free plane ride out of Nigeria on me last week. My bank credited it back when I reported the fraudulent charge. The credit took about a week though. I check my bank statement every day.



Serpentia said:


> Lord help me, I have Giovanni in my cart and the 20% off code WORKS. The next person posting under my handle may well be my ghost when my husband finds out lol.


lol! As it is, I've got to head UPS off at the pass so no one knocks on our door. It's going to be difficult since I ordered so many things and they have different release dates.


----------



## Serpentia

Caroluna said:


> Serpentina, I am with you on those skulls. I just ordered both the beaded and masked ones. I really like the ones on the pedestals too, but will wait for another coupon and hope I can snag them then.


Do you mind telling what the item # for the "mask" skull is? I tried a few different combos and I cant find it. 

Giovanni or skulls, Giovanni or skulls.... or pedestals.... OMG


----------



## ooojen

Serpentia said:


> Do you mind telling what the item # for the "mask" skull is? I tried a few different combos and I cant find it.
> 
> Giovanni or skulls, Giovanni or skulls.... or pedestals.... OMG


808341

Giovanni is sorely tempting me too, even though I'd have to create an entirely new themed area around him.


----------



## Serpentia

ooojen said:


> 808341
> 
> Giovanni is sorely tempting me too, even though I'd have to create an entirely new themed area around him.


THANK YOU!!!!! for the number, much appreciated. 

I want to do a photoshoot with a grouping of Vicky, Helsa and Eva and Giovanni will be with them.... Halloween day/early evening I may group them in my yard, WITH the gate firmly locked I might add. Four figures would give me an awesome grouping, I could light them with one low blue spot, and everyone's eyes would be glowing red except Vicky's, since she's sound-activated. I can see this grouping really clearly in my mind's eye, and it would be awesome.... Vicky and Helsa are impressive on their own, but this potential grouping of a vampire? overlord and his willing, dangerous protégées is capturing my imagination.


----------



## Cloe

Would really appreciate it if someone could post a direct link to the skull with crow pedestal. If I try the numbers I get the sorry but this doesn't exist message. Thanks.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

http://www.grandinroad.com/raven-skull-head-on-pedestal/808343?fromCart=true

Pedestal with skull/crow 808343


----------



## CHEFJULI

This thread is just hilarious! Oh, how we all suffer with GR! They do have some lovely things this year and I was not immune to their charms! Damn you GR, Damn you! Ok, back to cruising the catalog!


----------



## Jeepers

I'm dead. My husband is going to murder me. GR just got me for another 200.00 worth of stuff. I just had to have the gothic candleholders and the cute owls from the Christmas collection. I almost added another set of candleholders but they were 129.00 and I'd just have to kill myself before my hubby found out and murdered me himself! I too head off the mail and UPS before he sees what came. I gotta quit this!


----------



## EvilDog

themyst said:


> YES! That is what I've been holding out for also. I didn't think their prices were too unreasonable for the lifesized props and I had considered getting one, except I don't care much for the props that have the music, exactly for the reason you mention. But 20% off would be quite a savings. I guess I can only hope they'll do it again after the catalog is fully released. They'll likely have some videos up by then.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is typical for them to have another sale after the Halloween catalog comes out?
> 
> ETA: What can anyone tell me about their adorable jumping spider? Is this a new product for them, and is it the same as the ones sold at Spirit?
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-wicked-witch-of-the-west-on-broom/catalogs/halloween/2015/808209?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
> 
> View attachment 245165



How cuuuuttteeeee!!!


----------



## Jeepers

If I'm not dead in the next 72 hours I'm ordering the spider. I want to see a video beforehand though.


----------



## Hilda

disembodiedvoice said:


> i was on here for hours...hours looking at that stuff the other night. It's shameful lol


I know! Me too. I felt like I need an intervention.


----------



## Serpentia

Jeepers said:


> I'm dead. My husband is going to murder me. GR just got me for another 200.00 worth of stuff. I just had to have the gothic candleholders and the cute owls from the Christmas collection. I almost added another set of candleholders but they were 129.00 and I'd just have to kill myself before my hubby found out and murdered me himself! I too head off the mail and UPS before he sees what came. I gotta quit this!


Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. I just bought TWO life-size figures in one day, I have no idea what came over me but I did it. I am done for today, but over the coming weeks I will be adding other things to our fortress of solitude, as my husband and I call it. I may have some 'splainin' to do tomorrow [Saturday], but overall my husband enjoys my style sensibility and the "alternative" credibility owning things like these amazing life-size figures gives us, because we don't know ANYone else who does this sort of thing. But with all this said, at last is coming the realization that not all these figures can be out 12 months a year, because I simply don't have the room.... and in a way, its a relief. 

I am going to make people driving by break their necks this coming Oct 31.... unless its raining that day, or something. 

Well-played, GR!


----------



## ooojen

Ha! I had a cosmic intervention in the form of blocked credit! You know, when they happen, no one ever wants to be the subject of an intervention, even if they know down deep that it's for their own good.


----------



## Serpentia

ooojen said:


> Ha! I had a cosmic intervention in the form of blocked credit! You know, when they happen, no one ever wants to be the subject of an intervention, even if they know down deep that it's for their own good.


....But did the husband awaken as you snuck his debit card out of his wallet in the dead of night?! Inquiring minds want to know!! lol


----------



## ooojen

He hasn't gone to sleep yet... still waiting. Waiting and watching...
Can you imagine how much worse this will get when the Big Reveal video comes out? I bet it will blow us all away...really make up for last year!


----------



## IshWitch

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Sorry. Wasn't clear earlier. All that's left on the website are the wreaths. Must've sold out of the garlands within the last two weeks (which was the last time that I'd checked.)
> 
> No one's fault but my own, of course, for waiting too long.


Sorry to hear that. But the wreaths are pretty on their own, I'm sure you could create a beautiful wreath to compliment it.


----------



## themyst

IshWitch said:


> Sorry to hear that. But the wreaths are pretty on their own, I'm sure you could create a beautiful wreath to compliment it.


Ohmygosh, don't mention the wreaths. I've already placed three separate orders within the last three days with GR and am feeling quite guilty about it (not to mention a Pottery Barn purchase also). Then I just remembered I forgot the tree arms/face, and yes, now one of the black feathered wreaths. Oh my ...

I had been looking around at wreaths and GR does seem to have nicer looking ones. Though a bit pricier.


----------



## Serpentia

ooojen said:


> He hasn't gone to sleep yet... still waiting. Waiting and watching...
> Can you imagine how much worse this will get when the Big Reveal video comes out? I bet it will blow us all away...really make up for last year!


I am looking forward to the new video very much! Last year's was just... not it, at all. 

Last year's theme and I did not hit it off, at all.... I'm like, "I am not looking for a Deliverance-themed Halloween, frightening as that movie was in many ways." And not that the video was that, at all. I'm just already living in the American South, and I want it elegant not all "COME ON DOWN! You're the next contestant on The Fright Is Right!" or whatever that video theme was, I don't even remember. 

I'm looking for more like this elegant Venetian Reaper, if I knew who the photog was I would credit: 









That's doing Scary right, in my book. I am aware mileage varies on this subject, and acknowledge the validity of those views. This is just my take.


----------



## ooojen

I'm with you 100%. I like the occasional bit of tasteful humor (in the unexpected) thrown in, but the basic look of elegantly spooky is what I'm aiming for. Hidden passageways. Mysterious retreating shadows.
No gore. No chainsaws. No battling bands.


----------



## Jeepers

Serpentia, I just went back to GR and they have a new 20% off code, JULY2015. Don't use it unless you are prepared to die. I'm getting my best suit cleaned tomorrow so I look nice in my casket.


----------



## Serpentia

Jeepers said:


> Serpentia, I just went back to GR and they have a new 20% off code, JULY2015. Don't use it unless you are prepared to die. I'm getting my best suit cleaned tomorrow so I look nice in my casket.


YOU ARE PLAINLY SATAN, and are urging us on to the worst possible seasonal behavior.... shame on you. *writes down code*

Did anyone see that gold resin ghost, on their perambulations through the online catalog?? What was it like?


----------



## pipresidente

I don't know if your computers are like mine, but I used google chrome when I did the number by number search, and in my history it shows a description of each item. I used that to find the boo pillow I liked and the tombstones. You may have luck checking history. 

I too am struggling with the crackdown. I was just thinking- will not buy more. But I love the Harry potterish hat clock, and someone on another thread showed some cute stuff up at Cracker Barrel. Do I go? Haha!!

I still have a list of wants for when spirit opens and a wish list of "coming soon"s on Halloween Asylum. Uggghh.


----------



## themyst

I'm also trying to reserve a little for actual store shopping. While catalog shopping is fun, I do love walking through and looking at the merchandise.


----------



## im the goddess

disembodiedvoice said:


> http://www.grandinroad.com/raven-skull-head-on-pedestal/808343?fromCart=true
> 
> Pedestal with skull/crow 808343


 I love both of those skull candle sticks.



Jeepers said:


> I'm dead. My husband is going to murder me. GR just got me for another 200.00 worth of stuff. I just had to have the gothic candleholders and the cute owls from the Christmas collection. I almost added another set of candleholders but they were 129.00 and I'd just have to kill myself before my hubby found out and murdered me himself! I too head off the mail and UPS before he sees what came. I gotta quit this!


 Those gothic candle holders are quite stunning. I would need two sets too. Good thing I don't have a mantle. I really like that jeweles/ beaded skull too. 

I know what it is. That news report that is a bit old of the skeletons found in I think Rome, that are all decked out in jewels. Grandin Road's collection reminds me of that this year with the bling skeleton mirror, the crowned skull ant such.


----------



## im the goddess

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Just noticed that GR has or will be discontinuing the New England Maple Leaves garland and wreaths.
> 
> Somewhat annoyed at that, because we'll be moving to a new house sometime in October -- and those would've been perfect for around the double front door . . .
> 
> Now, without the garland, there's re ally no point to getting the wreaths. Oh well.


Have you seen the Harvest Moon collection? It is really pretty. And, they have 20% off. I placed it in my cart, and the 20% showed up.


----------



## ooojen

Serpentia-- if you haven't already found it, the gold ghost is 808266.


----------



## RCIAG

Just look at that pic up there!! Even if you can't afford their stuff or don't even really like it, you have gotta admit that that's a well staged pic. It makes me wanna go out & find mums!!

The 20% off is basically free shipping for me.

I'm hitting the button on those Villafane pumpkins (even though they don't ship until 8/10)!!


----------



## pipresidente

im the goddess said:


> I love both of those skull candle sticks.
> 
> Those gothic candle holders are quite stunning. I would need two sets too. Good thing I don't have a mantle. I really like that jeweles/ beaded skull too.
> 
> I know what it is. That news report that is a bit old of the skeletons found in I think Rome, that are all decked out in jewels. Grandin Road's collection reminds me of that this year with the bling skeleton mirror, the crowned skull ant such.


What's the number or link for the gothic candleholders? I don't remember seeing them when I went number by number?


----------



## pipresidente

Found them!


----------



## Caroluna

I got a good laugh thinking about you all heading off the UPS trucks. I simply have my purchases shipped to my office and then they just magically appear at my house while I am decorating. Then I can truthfully say, "Oh, I've had that for a while."


----------



## Cloe

Caroluna said:


> I got a good laugh thinking about you all heading off the UPS trucks. I simply have my purchases shipped to my office and then they just magically appear at my house while I am decorating. Then I can truthfully say, "Oh, I've had that for a while."


I get a chuckle out of these "I'm doomed" when he/she sees the bill posts. Reminds me of a (very) few funny times with my ex. I'm single now so I only have myself to rationalize to. Although unfortunately, I always seem to have the least dispensable income from now till after Christmas. I tend to purchase after Halloween the most. Another income would sure help me decide between what I NEED and what I don't. I'd get it all!


----------



## themyst

Caroluna said:


> I got a good laugh thinking about you all heading off the UPS trucks. I simply have my purchases shipped to my office and then they just magically appear at my house while I am decorating. Then I can truthfully say, "Oh, I've had that for a while."


My husband and I work out of our home, so we're with each other just about 24/7. 

And yes, that's the trick. "Oh, I've had that for a while." Lol, it really works! And, it is truthful!

Unfortunately, I've ordered some pretty unique things recently and he'll know they're very new. It will be difficult to hide some of the boxes, the Ground Reaper statue from GR especially will likely be packed in BIG one.  

He's into Halloween too, though, and he likes the mood I set around here with my decorating. So I think I'll bank on that, just decorate quick and he'll just like it so much that he doesn't think too much about what I've spent. Of course he knows I'll be buying a few things here and there.


----------



## Jeepers

Take a look at these candlesticks. I just bought a pair. http://www.ebay.com/itm/291498513128?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT I figure since I'm dead already That they'll look nice for the funeral home. hee hee!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Serpentia said:


> I am looking forward to the new video very much! Last year's was just... not it, at all.
> 
> Last year's theme and I did not hit it off, at all.... I'm like, "I am not looking for a Deliverance-themed Halloween, frightening as that movie was in many ways." And not that the video was that, at all. I'm just already living in the American South, and I want it elegant not all "COME ON DOWN! You're the next contestant on The Fright Is Right!" or whatever that video theme was, I don't even remember.
> 
> I'm looking for more like this elegant Venetian Reaper, if I knew who the photog was I would credit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's doing Scary right, in my book. I am aware mileage varies on this subject, and acknowledge the validity of those views. This is just my take.


I think that's a great visual scene. He's coming to take you away, hahah....oops showing my age! What great architecture there in the background.


----------



## 22606

Jeepers said:


> Take a look at these candlesticks. I just bought a pair. http://www.ebay.com/itm/291498513128?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT I figure since I'm dead already That they'll look nice for the funeral home. hee hee!


Very cool, but they took you for a sucker. If you can, either cancel the order or ask for some price matching to be done. They have the exact same ones at Design Toscano, which has 20% off going at the moment, so the cost should be around _half_ of that, shipping included.


----------



## EvilDog

Nice reaper with crow.


----------



## Cloe

Garthgoyle said:


> Very cool, but they took you for a sucker. If you can, either cancel the order or ask for some price matching to be done. They have the exact same ones at Design Toscano, which has 20% off going at the moment, so the cost should be around _half_ of that, shipping included.


I ordered these candlesticks over the winter from Design Toscano and they just shipped them to me a couple weeks ago. I used free shipping and I believe they were 2 for 24.00. I will say I was a little disappointed when I opened them. They are a very light weight plastic. I didn't read the description well enough apparently. I just assumed they'd be a little more substantial and resin. The very solid black plastic just doesn't look right in person. I did keep them as they are OK I guess and I should have known by the price
Edit I just pulled them out of the package again. I guess they aren't plastic although they look like it. In fact one I had to flick a burr off of as it wouldn't stand straight. They feel like a very light hollow resin.


----------



## Jeepers

Garthgoyle, too late.  I still love 'em though. Chloe, thanks for the pics. I think if I'm careful I can drill a hole in the bottom and put in some plaster of paris. Tape over the hole with duck tape, turn 'em upright. Walaa, weighted and stronger.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Did anyone notice the GrandinRoad codes don't specify the expiration time as for a.m./p.m. on Monday?

My Henry the Zombie arrived but I don't have the time right now to unbox.


----------



## Jeepers

I got this a while back. Wish I'd checked before buying so fast. Oh well. Maybe they'll break in shipment. That happens to me a lot. Then I'll be able to get a refund! DT has different sales all the time. I can wait. They'll have them or get them eventually.


----------



## Jeepers

Sorry. http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...l+box+-+cl76323.do?sortby=bestSellers&from=fn


----------



## Cloe

Jeepers said:


> Garthgoyle, too late.  I still love 'em though. Chloe, thanks for the pics. I think if I'm careful I can drill a hole in the bottom and put in some plaster of paris. Tape over the hole with duck tape, turn 'em upright. Walaa, weighted and stronger.


With a candle as long as you don't have small kids or cats that may bang in to them they should be fine. Honestly if you're skilled at dry brushing they look like that will help them to look a little less plasticky. The solid gloss is overkill. I know how you feel and understand you've committed to buy. I got this cool like new skull rug I thought would look nice under my table or elsewhere off a local garage sale site. Drove about 1/2 hour away to pick it up for $15.00. Later that night I googled skull rug and it popped up at a few sites for a lot more then comes Walmart at $17.00 new. Ouch!!


----------



## Serpentia

Terminated 2, Judgment Day: 

The other half: "Well, Grandin Road did pretty well out of us last night, I see."

Me: *sheepish* "I'm a bad wife. I'll get some money out of my savings account, ok?"

And that was it, I feel lucky lol.


----------



## Serpentia

Garthgoyle said:


> Very cool, but they took you for a sucker.


It can be really hard to track who has what and at what price though, to be fair. I probably would have done just the same thing. 

BTW cool candlesticks, I like them a lot.


----------



## themyst

Serpentia said:


> It can be really hard to track who has what and at what price though, to be fair. I probably would have done just the same thing.
> 
> BTW cool candlesticks, I like them a lot.


I also saw them on the Design Toscano site. If I didn't have cats and two behemoth dogs I would have considered them. Very nice, and I like the plaster of Paris idea if they need to be heavier at all. *tucks idea away in case I ever need it*

As far as the money, I feel best when getting a good deal but hey, I purchased about $200 at Pottery Barn the other day and now I find out there is a 20% coupon ... oh well. Sometimes we win, sometimes we lose.


----------



## Jeepers

I wish it was that easy here. www.etsy.com/listing/117321401/gothic-bat-taxidermy-victorian-black?ref=favs_view_1 I'm not buying this but I pinned it on pinterest as a guide to how to shape the Grandin Road flying bats. Mine came yesterday and I thought something looked funny with the way they're made. I think I'm gonna play with mine and see if I can get them more like the link one. Putting it on here in case someone else might want to try the same thing. Hope it helps someone. I can't afford real or authentic but I try to work with what I've got to attempt a better looking object. I don't care if no one else doesn't notice. "I" know and that's what counts to me.


----------



## Serpentia

I saw that Etsy bat last night on Facebook. While I think it's awesome-looking, I didn't like the fact that it was once a live bat. Every time I saw it, I would feel sad. 

I follow Batzilla the Bat on FB, its an Australian flying fox rescue organization and I got to tell you, once you see how adorable those flying foxes are it kind of makes you feel differently about all bats. THEY ARE SO CUTE. And the same time they are giant black batdragons of doom, lol. 

Fake mounted bat tho, I would definitely be interested in that.


----------



## 22606

Serpentia said:


> It can be really hard to track who has what and at what price though, to be fair.


I know and did not mean for it to sound harsh, although my words very well may have. I have been in quite a mood

I received the skeletal black cat yesterday and am not particularly impressed with the quality for the price (just glad that I had free shipping, plus a discount applied); I had to touch up a few spots that were nicked and off-color, plus it is _extremely_ lightweight.


----------



## Cloe

Jeepers said:


> I wish it was that easy here. www.etsy.com/listing/117321401/gothic-bat-taxidermy-victorian-black?ref=favs_view_1 I'm not buying this but I pinned it on pinterest as a guide to how to shape the Grandin Road flying bats. Mine came yesterday and I thought something looked funny with the way they're made. I think I'm gonna play with mine and see if I can get them more like the link one. Putting it on here in case someone else might want to try the same thing. Hope it helps someone. I can't afford real or authentic but I try to work with what I've got to attempt a better looking object. I don't care if no one else doesn't notice. "I" know and that's what counts to me.


What bats did you get? I have the set with light up eyes that are made to be suspended as flying and I like them!


----------



## Jeepers

Serpentia, I'm a lifetime member of Bats International so I feel the same way. I worked at a place that had live Asian fruit bats that I took care of for a couple years. They are so cute! It was so cool to put my hand out and have one land on me. They feel like soft warm furry rubber! I had to have a series of rabies shots in order to be able to work with them but I didn't mind. Garthgoyle, no problem. I knew you weren't being mean. I just get so excited when I find something Halloween related I forget to slow down and see if I can find it cheaper elsewhere. Character flaw I guess.


----------



## ooojen

I love bats, too! They face enough problems without helping create a market for their little corpses -- though using a real one for a setup example is a good idea. (I happen to be working on crafting bats now, and have stalled with the wings...but I'll get there.) 

I'm sure every one of us has gotten impulsive ad overpaid for something at some point! I put in my (first) GR order before the 20% off. I'm scared to cancel it before I can get a new order in, because I'd rather pay full price than lose my reserved items!

I think it might not be wise to ask DH for his credit card BUT-- older DD is an adult with credit of her own  She'll be my partner in crime, for sure! I should have thought of her immediately!


----------



## Jeepers

I have both kinds of bats now. The flying ones with the red eyes are my favs. The hanging ones you can't do much to. Their color is good so I don't even have to mess with that. They're just going to hang out!


----------



## Serpentia

ooojen said:


> I'm sure every one of us has gotten impulsive ad overpaid for something at some point! I put in my (first) GR order before the 20% off. I'm scared to cancel it before I can get a new order in, because I'd rather pay full price than lose my reserved items!


I did the exact same thing, I did use the code for my more expensive item so if it had to be just one, that was the right one. As someone else remarked earlier, you win some you lose some. 



> I think it might not be wise to ask DH for his credit card BUT-- older DD is an adult with credit of her own  She'll be my partner in crime, for sure! I should have thought of her immediately!


I approve of appropriately sneaky behavior!


----------



## ooojen

I wouldn't lie to my husband about my purchases, but we have kind of an understanding when it comes to "sins of omission". I don't rub his nose in my Halloween purchases, and he doesn't make a big issue to me of his fishing and snowmobiling purchases. If one of us got to brazen, the other would be obligated to complain. 
As long as there is still enough money to cover the necessities, the system works. I'm kind of thinking we might give up food for a few weeks though. It's not really a necessity, right?


----------



## Jeepers

I wholeheartedly agree. We're not going to have to give up anything. I'm using my own money to buy my Halloween stuff. I don't know why he gets mad at me when it's my own money. We have a joint checking account and we each have a separate checking and savings acct. I never touch the joint account. That's for the mortgage and bills and food. I have my own charge cards, he has his. I think he thinks that if something happens to me he'll get stuck with my bills. Mine are covered by insurance though, so are his. I really don't know what to think. It'll smooth out. He's not even home. He's on a fishing trip that he's paying for. I don't care, I think he deserves to take some time for himself. In the meantime I'm getting ready for Halloween.


----------



## Serpentia

Garthgoyle said:


> I know and did not mean for it to sound harsh, although my words very well may have. I have been in quite a mood
> 
> I received the skeletal black cat yesterday and am not particularly impressed with the quality for the price (just glad that I had free shipping, plus a discount applied); I had to touch up a few spots that were nicked and off-color, plus it is _extremely_ lightweight.


Is the skeleton cat at least minimally poseable, or does it not move at all? I have been eying that, but if its static that kind of limits it a lot.


----------



## themyst

Jeepers said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. We're not going to have to give up anything. I'm using my own money to buy my Halloween stuff. I don't know why he gets mad at me when it's my own money.


Same here. We each get our mad money for the month, but for some reason he feels like pointing out when I'm spending "my money" recklessly.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

DH went hiking which left me time to check out Henry the Zombie. Here's some photos: 

I think he should be holding a brain in this one, don't you?!!










Close up of his face to show how it's painted. His body is I'm guessing some type of kind of soft to the touch polyfoam maybe. I think his rotting flesh look is pretty decent with the taut skin, wrinkles and layered exposed skin/muscle areas. My only problem with the materials for his body is that I'm sure some time down the road it will start to harden and crack and flake probably, similar to what happens with latex masks. It does look better than plastic however when you need the detailing on the skin like this. Guess nothing will last forever and will have to be careful how he is stored.










My Henry clearly didn't get much attention to his neck area when demolding prior to painting. Kind of sucks and I'm afraid if I trim it, it will look horrible since I'm sure the substance below won't be the paint color of his skin. Probably won't be noticeable in the dark.










I didn't open the long box that comes with him but assume there's a stand of some sort in there. Will check later and come back and post.


I have Larry the Zombie which I bought a few years back from Spirit or Halloween City. Kind of wondering how the bodies compare but won't be able to pull him out of storage until maybe later in the week. I think he's the same guy as the one being sold by GR but not 100% sure.


----------



## EvilDog

Does he light up?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

EvilDog said:


> Does he light up?


His eyes do. I didn't explore where the batteries go yet or what he takes, probably says on the site. Since he's not a new item to GR, the video of him was posted a while ago. And from the video he apparently rotates his head...ordered him back in May and forgot that. Nice. I like his open mouth. Personally I think he's the nicest looking of the trio of animated zombies they have.






Oh and I opened Henry's box and it does contain a black stand. Pole, connector and 4 legs (think xmas tree stand). 


For anyone getting shipments from GR now, don't throw out the white and orange postcard insert that comes with your invoice. It has a 'thank you' shipping code for Free Standard shipping. Mine says it expires 8/15/15 at 11:59pm EST. Could come in handy for halloween mdse although you can't combine it with other offers. Details and restrictions on the card.


----------



## 22606

Serpentia said:


> Is the skeleton cat at least minimally poseable, or does it not move at all? I have been eying that, but if its static that kind of limits it a lot.


The head turns, mouth snaps back into position once opened, and the tail turns and is bendable. The legs look like they _should_ move, which may be accomplished by loosening the screws, which I have not attempted.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> The head turns, mouth snaps back into position once opened, and the tail turns and is bendable. The legs look like they _should_ move, which may be accomplished by loosening the screws, which I have not attempted.


I would definitely recommend trying to loosen the screws on the back legs. Last year I was trying to pose my dog (same mfgr) and the legs seemed to be moveable but suddenly as I was gently trying to turn them in place, I heard a little crack and now I have a crippled skelly dog. He lays down fine and makes a fine lap dog. He's one of two so at least I have a standing and a laying one still. I kicked myself though and said I knew better.


----------



## Serpentia

Ghost of Spookie said:


> DH went hiking which left me time to check out Henry the Zombie. Here's some photos:
> 
> Close up of his face to show how it's painted. His body is I'm guessing some type of kind of soft to the touch polyfoam maybe. I think his rotting flesh look is pretty decent with the taut skin, wrinkles and layered exposed skin/muscle areas. My only problem with the materials for his body is that I'm sure some time down the road it will start to harden and crack and flake probably, similar to what happens with latex masks. It does look better than plastic however when you need the detailing on the skin like this. Guess nothing will last forever and will have to be careful how he is stored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Henry clearly didn't get much attention to his neck area when demolding prior to painting. Kind of sucks and I'm afraid if I trim it, it will look horrible since I'm sure the substance below won't be the paint color of his skin. Probably won't be noticeable in the dark.


What about wigging him? Is he big enough? An inexpensive wig can work wonders. 

With all these figures, I strongly feel they should not be stored in the heat. None of them, but especially the latex-faced ones, or any flexible plastic. I am about to have to get creative with this issue myself, the attic would be ideal but its hot up there and NOPE!!


----------



## ooojen

I've said this elsewhere, too, but I highly recommend a protectant-conditioner on plastic and latex props. I've used UV Tech but there are probably other decent brands. It's made for camping gear and water-sports gear. It filters UV but I also use it on props I keep indoors-- once a year for those, and for the outside stuff, once before I put it out and once again before I store it away in the basement.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I like him! I think at night he will look really good. What kind of spotlight are you going to put on him?


----------



## Hilda

I'm laughing reading this. All of us with our stealthy purchasing tips and tricks.
I have to make mine be a one time attack. In and out. Make the one main order count as much as possible. 
Then confess. Plead my case. Ask for mercy.  hahaha

I am anxiously awaiting videos on the animated props. Then I am going in! Wish me luck. 

(I am cringing that my plan of attack will probably not coincide with the dang 20% off deal.) Sigh.


----------



## pipresidente

I just hit up Cracker Barrel yesterday. And I have a wish list at GR. And I really want the Pottery Barn galvanized pumpkin. 20% of PB ends today. What's a girl to do. Hahaha.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Serpentia, a wig is a possibility, but ever since the City installed LED street lights this past year, our yard is really pretty dark. This will be our first halloween in the dark without street light pollution. Henry won't be used for a photo op with ToTers so no closeup looks at him. Right now I'm thinking of using him outside, most likely in my car to keep him protected from the elements, so am thinking it will be too dark to see the seam. He probably could take a wig pretty well, he seems to be kind of life-size.



CHEFJULI said:


> I like him! I think at night he will look really good. What kind of spotlight are you going to put on him?


Probably no spotlights. Need time to think this thru to work out the logistics of lighting inside the car and how to trigger the head turns although as static props they'd be fine too. The lighting inside the car would be more subtle, general glow to call attention that they are in the car and for ToTers to look as they walk past. In this case the lighting probably would come from the seat or floor area kind of hiding the lighting source so the neck seam wouldn't get highlighted anyway. Thinking of using Henry as the driver and Larry as a passenger. Not sure if they will be at _a drive-in movie_ (garage door is right there in front of the car) or _at a fast food zombie drive-in restaurant_ like Sonic Drive-In, where the carhop comes to your car and you order from you car from a lit menu display. The baseball concession vendor skelly guy I got from Walmart a number of years back could be the carhop waiter. Kind of set up for dispensing food already with the tray around his neck. I'll have to see how it plays out but I'm liking the idea.

If I had a police uniform for one of my skelly props, I could have Henry and Larry _in a car that got pulled over by the police_ with a flashlight on one of their faces. Maybe body parts sticking out of the trunk and a decomposing body and shovel in the back seat visible. You know _caught in the act of foraging for food_ sort of... Like that idea a lot too.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie. I have Larry and Henry and I love them both!! I love your idea for using them in the car! That is great!!
I apologize if I already posted this in this thread. (I know I've posted them elsewhere, I just can't remember where.)

I did a little fiddling with them both. Now I really want to get Scully this year too!

I attached Henry permanently to a yard sale walker.















I gave Larry a body and he sits on the end of our couch. When someone sits next to him, the movement of the couch cushion triggers him and he turns directly to look at the person who just sat down and starts that creepy moaning. It's so funny. I cry with laughter every time.


----------



## EvilDog

Nice zombies!!


----------



## printersdevil

I need Larry and Henry to go with my zombie witch that I didn't know was a zombie. I ordered her from Walmart.com and her name is Scary Witch so I thought she would just look mean or twisted or something. I really don't like her, except for her size. She is really big. Her hands remind me of the Hulk. She is on a very substantial stand and for the cost of her, it is just not worth sending her back. So, I guess I need a zombie scene. May she could be the reason that they lost their legs. Hmm... something to think about.

Hilda, I laughed out loud at the thought of someone sitting on the couch and him turning and moaning. LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda, thanks so much for posting your photos. The guys look great! You did a nice job on adding legs to Larry. I bought some of those white temporary coveralls from 99 Cent Only Store last year per someone's idea for them to double as body shapes under clothes, and will be using those to fill my guys out. Did you use the stand he comes with to hold him sitting up and if so how did you work out the pants around it?

BTW every time I see a photo of your front door with the white house paint, black door and red potted plants, I just think "what a great classic look!". It always provides a beautiful setting for whatever you display at the front there.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Love the zombie pix! Hysterical to have Larry on the couch so that he turns to look at whoever sits next to him! 
We have Larry and we would sit him (without a body) in our front room starting in Aug/Sept so that our daughter (almost 4) would get used to him. We'd say "good morning, Larry the Zombie" every morning and eventually she got brave enough to touch his hand herself. Now she's in on every prank her Daddy tries to pull with Larry and thinks he's not scary at all. Here's hoping the same trick will help with our 20-month-old this year!

We don't put out a lot of our display until Halloween afternoon, so lots of times Larry migrates - sometimes you can see him sitting in the driver's seat in our Jeep, hands on the wheel (our neighbors get a kick out of this), or maybe Larry can be found in our guest room shower with a towel wrapped around him, just coming out of the shower to scare the poor visitors. Larry also likes to sit at the dining room table, but he's not a big eater.


----------



## Hilda

Thanks guys! Funny stories.

Our middle son (23 years old) with autism, won't sit at the table to eat with his brother BUT he likes Larry being there in the chair. He talks to him and pokes him in the shoulder to get Larry to 'answer' him.

The sweet mysteries of life. Right?!?! hahahaha


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You did a nice job on adding legs to Larry. I bought some of those white temporary coveralls from 99 Cent Only Store last year per someone's idea for them to double as body shapes under clothes, and will be using those to fill my guys out. Did you use the stand he comes with to hold him sitting up and if so how did you work out the pants around it?
> .


I have a photo here somewhere of the inside, I'll find it if you are interested. I used very thin pvc pipe to build two legs (filled out with recycled plastic soda bottles), and a single 'backbone'. The ground breaker sits right on top of the pvc pipe just like it would on the little stake that came with it. I have to lift the one shoulder of the jacket up and reach around to turn him on and off. Not too difficult. However when we move him, we always forget and grab him by the shoulders... LOL The ground breaker comes up off the legs. Then we have to reset him and fix his jacket all over again. I wish I would remember he is not in once piece. haha

To be honest. His bare foot cracks me up. I got that at Kmart last year and sponge painted it to match his face. Poor guy lost his shoe. LOL


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Did anyone get that animated werewolf rug last year? I didn't even give it a second glance last year but this year I think I dig it. I was just wondering about some real review of it first. I don't know what to do about GR this year, it's killing me, there are at least 15 maybe 20 things I want ....last year 1 . 
All I can say is, thank goodness we don't have debtors' prisons anymore.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hilda, I always thought I wanted Larry until I saw your Henry on the walker ! Skully is my least favorite of the three. Every year I have said I was going to buy one of them , I think they are a good price , but every year I buy other things instead. Last year I saw a Larry at Ross for 24.99 and I still didn't get him, regret it to this day. I hate Halloween regret, I carry it with me from year to year lol 
I think I will pull the plug on ol' Henry this year thanks to your pics Hilda !!


----------



## punkineater

Hilda said:


> Ghost of Spookie. I have Larry and Henry and I love them both!! I love your idea for using them in the car! That is great!!
> I apologize if I already posted this in this thread. (I know I've posted them elsewhere, I just can't remember where.)
> 
> I did a little fiddling with them both. Now I really want to get Scully this year too!
> 
> I attached Henry permanently to a yard sale walker.
> 
> View attachment 245316
> View attachment 245317
> 
> 
> I gave Larry a body and he sits on the end of our couch. When someone sits next to him, the movement of the couch cushion triggers him and he turns directly to look at the person who just sat down and starts that creepy moaning. It's so funny. I cry with laughter every time.
> 
> View attachment 245318
> View attachment 245319


I adore this Larry prop...just the thought of him looking over cracks _me_ up! So much so, that I ordered a Larry as well (he's currently on his way)~and I'm stealing your idea!


----------



## Serpentia

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did anyone get that animated werewolf rug last year? I didn't even give it a second glance last year but this year I think I dig it. I was just wondering about some real review of it first. I don't know what to do about GR this year, it's killing me, there are at least 15 maybe 20 things I want ....last year 1 .
> All I can say is, thank goodness we don't have debtors' prisons anymore.


I love that rug, and the shawl like it, but good lord they are so expensive for what they are - esp. the shawl. 

I hear you loud and clear on the 15-20 things wanted. I thought about trying to be fiscally responsible and cancel Giovanni today.... but I just could not. 

Its gonna be a rough haunt season, compadres. And expensive. 

p.s. Hilda, your zombie is sheer genius.


----------



## Serpentia

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Serpentia, a wig is a possibility, but ever since the City installed LED street lights this past year, our yard is really pretty dark. This will be our first halloween in the dark without street light pollution.


WOOO-HOOO that sounds great Darker is great. And the car idea sounds excellent to me. 



> Probably no spotlights. Need time to think this thru to work out the logistics of lighting inside the car and how to trigger the head turns although as static props they'd be fine too. The lighting inside the car would be more subtle, general glow to call attention that they are in the car and for ToTers to look as they walk past. In this case the lighting probably would come from the seat or floor area kind of hiding the lighting source so the neck seam wouldn't get highlighted anyway. Thinking of using Henry as the driver and Larry as a passenger. Not sure if they will be at _a drive-in movie_ (garage door is right there in front of the car) or _at a fast food zombie drive-in restaurant_ like Sonic Drive-In, where the carhop comes to your car and you order from you car from a lit menu display. The baseball concession vendor skelly guy I got from Walmart a number of years back could be the carhop waiter. Kind of set up for dispensing food already with the tray around his neck. I'll have to see how it plays out but I'm liking the idea.


Trigger the head turns by leaving the window at least partially down. A set or two of battery-operated LED lights ought to take care of your lighting problems.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So is it Head Turning Tara or Head Turning Tiffany?...read the caption and then the description. As you can tell I'm still debating about her. 


http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-wicked-witch-of-the-west-on-broom/catalogs/halloween/2015/808213?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> ...just the thought of him looking over cracks _me_ up! So much so, that I ordered a Larry as well (he's currently on his way)~and I'm stealing your idea!


Does the big L know that he is being crammed into a box and shipped? I hope that our Grand Poobah at least has some air holes for during the trip...



Ghost of Spookie said:


> So is it Head Turning Tara or Head Turning Tiffany?...read the caption and then the description. As you can tell I'm still debating about her.


Tiffara? Tariffany? If they went with the second option, I would hope that the extra costs would not be _too_ high


----------



## screamqueen2012

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did anyone get that animated werewolf rug last year? I didn't even give it a second glance last year but this year I think I dig it. I was just wondering about some real review of it first. I don't know what to do about GR this year, it's killing me, there are at least 15 maybe 20 things I want ....last year 1 .
> All I can say is, thank goodness we don't have debtors' prisons anymore.


YES!! i did, i got all the werewolf stull last year piece by sale...lol..........the rug i put over the back of my couch like a throw and id turn it on and its howl...i have cats and didnt dare chance it on the floor....its great!! rather loud too....i also bought the shawl and i put mine on my game room wall.. i love love love the father and son, they start howling and set each other off, its funny...ive got also another huge werewolf animated so im wolfed up here now, who let the dogs out....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just ordered the Haunted lamp with the hand from Cracker Barrel, liked it better than GR haunted lamp, and am still undecided what to do about picking up a large prop yet from GR. Guess I have until just before midnight tonight for the 20% off discount to decide.... No videos yet....Seriously need to think about if Tara fits into my themes or is needed really. I'm afraid she might be one of the first to sell out so kind of feeling some anxiety about waiting too long if I do want her. 

Are you guys on the fence about certain props too? which ones?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> I have a photo here somewhere of the inside, I'll find it if you are interested. I used very thin pvc pipe to build two legs (filled out with recycled plastic soda bottles), and a single 'backbone'. The ground breaker sits right on top of the pvc pipe just like it would on the little stake that came with it. I have to lift the one shoulder of the jacket up and reach around to turn him on and off. Not too difficult. However when we move him, we always forget and grab him by the shoulders... LOL The ground breaker comes up off the legs. Then we have to reset him and fix his jacket all over again. I wish I would remember he is not in once piece. haha
> 
> To be honest. His bare foot cracks me up. I got that at Kmart last year and sponge painted it to match his face. Poor guy lost his shoe. LOL



Hilda, you know I looked at his foot (left in the photo) and thought it didn't look like a shoe but couldn't enlarge it. Any close ups?

If you have a photo of his insides, I think it would be helpful. Thanks! I was thinking of making a hole in his pants butt and running the stand underneath the pants with the post coming up through the pants. Curious how you managed to support him.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hilda, you know I looked at his foot (left in the photo) and thought it didn't look like a shoe but couldn't enlarge it. Any close ups?
> 
> If you have a photo of his insides, I think it would be helpful. Thanks! I was thinking of making a hole in his pants butt and running the stand underneath the pants with the post coming up through the pants. Curious how you managed to support him.


LOL I'll take a photo of the foot! I'll also find that photo of the inside setup. Thank for your interest.


----------



## Hilda

Code Orange! Code Orange! I am in receipt of my first new merchandise of this shopping season. Part of my first little GR ordered arrived!
It is ON!!!!

Be back with photos.


----------



## pipresidente

Ok I don't unsually shop Oriental Trading because the quality sucks. But I have been looking for GR's Venetian Victoria since she's been gone without luck. Oriental Trading has this gem- looks just like her, yes? http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691







I think she's less pale than Victoria, but pretty close...


----------



## CHEFJULI

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## CHEFJULI

That looks like her!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

pipresidente said:


> Ok I don't unsually shop Oriental Trading because the quality sucks. But I have been looking for GR's Venetian Victoria since she's been gone without luck. Oriental Trading has this gem- looks just like her, yes? http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's less pale than Victoria, but pretty close...


She pretty much is. A few people here picked her up last year and there should be photos and comments on her in the 2014 Oriental Trading thread. BTW OT had/has a few pretty decent life-size props last year/this year. Again, check the thread. I bought Madame Misery like a few others and absolutely love her.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135364-oriental-trading-2014-a.html

There are a few other Oriental Trading threads that were started last year about some of the other props like the Witch. Do a search for Oriental Trading if you want more info.


----------



## 19215

Are you guys on the fence about certain props too? which ones?[/QUOTE said:


> I'm on the fence about the Wicked Witch but I'm holding off for a video first. She probably has the same phrases as the previous one only this time she's riding the broom.


----------



## Hilda

Nothing earth shattering. But it was my version of Christmas morning. The first GR boxes of the summer. 

The skeleton rat. Very nice in person. Big. Great looking. The tail is neat too, kind of slightly rubbery and cool texture. I'm very happy!









Also, the set of three cocoon bats. This is the largest one. I really like them, since I have the set of large flying ones and love the wonky feeling they add. They give that 'bat' feeling without scaring the little kids. Kind of glam bats. haha










The other two items in this first little order are backordered into August. This was a fun little taste of GR!! Yay.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Say, did anyone happen to notice if the lion-head door knocker will be returning this year?


----------



## CCdalek

MattB said:


> I'm on the fence about the Wicked Witch but I'm holding off for a video first. She probably has the same phrases as the previous one only this time she's riding the broom.


Yeah, if that's the case I actually would like the standing one better personally.


----------



## CHEFJULI

The Rat looks fantastic! I love the bat as well! What is that hand sticking out by the window?


----------



## halloween71

I was browsing the youtube videos...the floating candles caught my eye.I wonder if they will have them this year...looks to be the same mechanics as the witches broom that "floats"


----------



## halloween71

Hilda said:


> Ghost of Spookie. I have Larry and Henry and I love them both!! I love your idea for using them in the car! That is great!!
> I apologize if I already posted this in this thread. (I know I've posted them elsewhere, I just can't remember where.)
> 
> I did a little fiddling with them both. Now I really want to get Scully this year too!
> 
> I attached Henry permanently to a yard sale walker.
> 
> View attachment 245316
> View attachment 245317
> 
> 
> I gave Larry a body and he sits on the end of our couch. When someone sits next to him, the movement of the couch cushion triggers him and he turns directly to look at the person who just sat down and starts that creepy moaning. It's so funny. I cry with laughter every time.
> 
> View attachment 245318
> View attachment 245319


For some reason I have three of these guys...dont know where or when I bought them.Its like christmas morning sometimes in my halloween room.


----------



## 22606

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Say, did anyone happen to notice if the lion-head door knocker will be returning this year?


I did not see it, but perhaps the item will make a return regardless, as almost all of the goodies in the (hidden) catalog were the new stock.


----------



## pipresidente

I got my GR foggy cauldron today! (2014 catalog). I love it!!!

Tried to take a video but it is not uploading. Looks like the online pic except the fog spills nicely over the side instead of rising. Very happy!


----------



## ZombieLion

I got my 3 rats in... Man they are made well bending tails, mouths that you can position... My maine **** did not appriciate the diner guest


----------



## ZombieLion

I cant figure how to add a pic on mobile so i will post in the morning. I also got the fire and ice spot light (those are very well build should have ordered 2!) i also receive the new weiner skeleton dog 

Now i need to wait on the eyeball orbs and the musical gramophone ?


----------



## printersdevil

Why am I the only one not liking the cauldron? I just am not feeling the love of it and am torn between keeping or returning it.

I need to order a couple of fire and ice lamps, too.


----------



## screamqueen2012

printersdevil said:


> Why am I the only one not liking the cauldron? I just am not feeling the love of it and am torn between keeping or returning it.
> 
> I need to order a couple of fire and ice lamps, too.


printers, do you have a fog mister, they are a small piece you can put in big bowls or cauldrons? if you dont love this one, make your own with a big cauldron from party city and fix it the way you like it, paint creepy cloth then put that separate mister in it, you can raise a bowl for height, or put in orange lights...


----------



## Cloe

Just noticed their videos were up. Very nicely done.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Cloe, where are they located? I didn't see anything in the video gallery! Thank you for your help!


----------



## Cloe

I was referring to the new product videos not the actual Halloween Haven video. Sorry for the confusion. They put up the videos that we were getting the message video does not exist all week under their new items.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Ok, great! I'll go check now! Thank you so much!


----------



## CHEFJULI

I really like the talking pumpkins , animated clock and the animated mirror. The videos are great!


----------



## Cloe

I noticed the witch on broom does have the same soundtrack as the standing one I have from Spirit. Haunted Mirror is very creepy! And I'm also impressed with the voice track of the Butler. I see him selling out very fast.


----------



## ooojen

I love most aspects of the haunted mirror-- it looks very eerie and would be excellent in our short hallway to the bathroom-- good for catching someone off-guard when they're alone. Love the thought of it saying, "Where do you think _you're_ going?"
BUT-- the ghost picture is static, so it talks, but its mouth doesn't move. That takes away a lot IMO. I don't know... I can't decide... Agonizing...


----------



## RCIAG

LOVE the motion on the pumpkins!! Can't wait to get them in my hot little hands!! The also have the pumpkin witch they had last year which I got & really like.


----------



## pipresidente

Ok guys- if your shopping wasn't fueled enough.... I went to GR and they have a ribbon that says "Pinterest visitors use code ZZ503631 for free shipping". Enjoy!


----------



## CHEFJULI

OH, that is just wrong! Damn you Grandin Road, you just keep sucking me in! Pipresidente thank you for posting! Does it say how long the free shipping is for? I have to figure out how to order and get into the house without my Husband seeing it!


----------



## pipresidente

CHEFJULI said:


> OH, that is just wrong! Damn you Grandin Road, you just keep sucking me in! Pipresidente thank you for posting! Does it say how long the free shipping is for? I have to figure out how to order and get into the house without my Husband seeing it!


Ha! I know, right? I just emailed GR for a price adjustment because I bought the spider headband and bats yesterday and 20% isn't as good as free shipping. 
I don't know how long- my "click for details" button won't load - but here is a screen shot. I was in pinterest so you may have to go to pinterest first.


----------



## lanie077

Thanks for the free shipping code. Ordered the new animated books, purple light, the rats and the hanging bats with light up eyes


----------



## pipresidente

Wait- Were all of these guys showing up before in the sneak peek? I know we saw them from our snoop, but now Tara, Eva, Bernard, Zefira and Mae are showing up under Life Size:

http://www.grandinroad.com/hallowee...s/#w=*&af=cat2:halloweenhaven_lifesizefigures cat1:halloweenhaven


----------



## pipresidente

pipresidente said:


> Wait- Were all of these guys showing up before in the sneak peek? I know we saw them from our snoop, but now Tara, Eva, Bernard, Zefira and Mae are showing up under Life Size:
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/hallowee...s/#w=*&af=cat2:halloweenhaven_lifesizefigures cat1:halloweenhaven


They have videos!! Videos!!


----------



## CHEFJULI

The free shipping is usually better than the 20% so I hope that they will give you that. They are pretty good about customer service. I had some lights go out in a tree I bought from them and wanted to get some more replacement lights. They didn't have any but sent me a gift cheque for 25.00! Their customer service is good.


----------



## pipresidente

Witches have a video!

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808205

Motion ghost has a video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808206

Day of the dead guy has a video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808207

Books have a video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808208


----------



## pipresidente

Jumping spider video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808209

Haunted lamp video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808210

Haunted mirror video: (OMG I love the mirror- and she's playing the music from Disney's Haunted mansion- I recognize it as I was just listening to my CD)

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808211


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I held off ordering during their 20% off offer in order to see the videos which have now popped up on the new hidden offerings. Of course as things would go that's the day after the 20% expires! Took a look at the Head Turning Tara prop and her sound track isn't bad: "who's there? I can feel you staring at me. Come a little closer (scream as head turns) What's wrong? Not what you were expecting?" Her voice and intonation for the last phrase reminds me of Kathy Griffin though, who's not one of my favorite comedians. LOL. Not sure how I feel about Tara yet. The free shipping on her isn't as good as the 20% off would have been but that might depend on where you live if shipping is calculated by distance. Wonder if there will be another sale at the time of the official Halloween Haven release. Anyone keeping tabs on prior years' sales timing? I think Tara would be the only full-size prop I might buy this year from them. 

I do like the haunted lamp. The sound track is decent and the lamp base is nicely detailed. The sound track is a bit long and wonder if the kids would take the time to stand and listen. It is different enough from my Cracker Barrel animated haunted lamp I just ordered and thinking it's also a possibility for placing in a different room from the CB one.


----------



## pipresidente

Talking pumpkin video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808214

Operatic Giovanni video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808218


----------



## CHEFJULI

I love these guys! Plus you get two and then the free shipping, it's a good deal. I have the other morphing pumpkins that would move and talk when you walked past them. One side was happy the other scary! They work well and I'm sure these will work well too! They would go great in my pumpkin patch!


----------



## pipresidente

Oooooh- the super tall witch video is pretty impressive:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808220


----------



## themyst

I about had a heart attack when I just got a 50% off for six hours email from GR. Upon reading it closer though it was only for a select few summer clearance items. 

I just watched the motion ghost video. Glad I waited ... while it would be neat to have some motion in the graveyard, that's not really what I'm looking for. 

I did go back and order the tree face and arms though while the 20% off was still going on.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I remember that they did some flash sales for 4 hours or 6 hours only on things. You had to be on top of it otherwise that stuff was gone! I got the black crows at 50% off. The previous they did they same thing and I got Bernard the Butler and the Gypsy lady for half off. I think it just depends on how things are moving and if they need move stuff out or not. Shipping is better for me because I am far away from Ohio. I think it depends on what you are ordering. Larger pieces would be probably cheaper with the free shipping.Hey it's all good and it just keeps pulling back in! LOL!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Themyst, I about jumped out of my chair when I saw the 50% off but sadly it is on summer stuff! However, the free shipping sucks me back in!


----------



## CHEFJULI

I like that the mouth moves and she moves back and forth. 9ft tall is a big witch! Of course you can leave off one of the pipes that fit together to lower her down if you needed to. Do we know when the whole Halloween Haven comes out?


----------



## pipresidente

Attic light video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808237

Elwood Bones video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808243

Flame basket video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808252

Orange flicker lights (this is the video they previewed on YouTube and pulled)

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808256


----------



## CHEFJULI

The books aren't bad, I got the books with the spinning skull head for 10.00 when they had them on a mega sale! I like the ghost, in particular the movement of him. His face isn't the best but you may be able to change that. Items are a little more pricey this year.


----------



## pipresidente

GR let me cancel yesterday's order, so now I'll free ship! May add some stuff...
I'm not a big inflatable person but these pumpkins are cute!!
http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808294


----------



## CHEFJULI

I love the attic light and the flicker Eddison lights. I bought orange Eddison lights last year from Target but they don't flicker. I might have to break down and buy some attic lights. I like that look! Pipresidente thank you for posting on the links for everyone! You're a gem!


----------



## pipresidente

Gramaphone video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808308


----------



## 19215

The video is up for the Wicked Witch. This year the eyes flash red...how stupid.

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...ttribvalue=&listIndex=9&defattrib=&redirect=y


----------



## themyst

CHEFJULI said:


> Themyst, I about jumped out of my chair when I saw the 50% off but sadly it is on summer stuff! However, the free shipping sucks me back in!


I'm going to have to treat GR like a slot machine for now ... I've put enough in and I'm walking away. I made four orders in one week and got:

Animated haunted books
Two Edison flicker flame strings
Replacement Edison bulbs
2 creepy attic lights
Fire & ice spotlight
Witch hat headband
Strobe disks
2 skeleton rats
Ground reaper statue
Fascinator orange dot headband
Tree face & arms

I could probably save a bit on shipping by asking them to cancel and consolidate some orders, but I don't want to risk any errors or 'lose my place in line' for some of these items. I did tell my husband today that I ordered a few things. He seemed okay with it. My Pottery Barn Walking Dead merchandise should be arriving tomorrow. GR keeps pushing the date ahead for one of the headbands, a few things are in stock but I see no indication of shipment yet (do they send emails?), but most items have an instock date of 7/27-early Aug.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MattB said:


> The video is up for the Wicked Witch. This year the eyes flash red...how stupid.
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...ttribvalue=&listIndex=9&defattrib=&redirect=y



She's not bad. I might have made her eyes yellow instead. I saw on the news the other day that someone stole the ruby slippers from the Wizard of Oz display somewhere and there's a big reward for them. Maybe the Wicked Witch did it!


----------



## RCIAG

Flashing eyes is big peeve of mine. Especially flashing eyes to the soundtrack. Ugh. She didn't need that. IMHO, either have them full on all the time or don't.

That flame basket is kinda lame. That's something that can easily be made, even by the least craftiest person here & it would cost much, much less. Not fond of that moving ghost either.

But even the worst thing here is making me anxious for the premiere & more Halloween stuff in stores everywhere!! Except now we first must suffer through the horribleness of "Back to School" & then the waiting for some of those stores to pull that crap & put out Halloween!! ACK!!

At least we still have GR to count on.


----------



## Cloe

I went to order the orbs, clock, and Tara at 11:50 last night. Tried to use paypal credit and every time I clicked that option it reloaded and had it coming out of another option. I can't afford to pay cash right now and isn't buy now, pay later the American Way? Didn't want to tie up any other cards nor had enough time as I procrastinated till the last minute adding and deleting as I couldn't make up my mind. I know it would make you cringe GOS but I was thinking I would put a dark wig and veil on Tara as though she was a mourner in my cemetery with a little surprise action when her head turned. Went back on the site this early am and saw the videos. Now I really want the books and mirror too. Maybe I should just heed last nights omen and stay off the site.


----------



## pipresidente

Tapping peeper video:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808349


----------



## pipresidente

Clock video- man I wish it didn't scream. pretty cool except for the scream

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808212


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I'm not sure why, but I can't see any of the videos that any of you have posted.


----------



## pipresidente

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm not sure why, but I can't see any of the videos that any of you have posted.


Oh no- really? The videos are with the items now, next to the pictures (below), so if you are able to pull up any of the new items that aren't technically online yet, you will see them. Sorry the links don't work! bummer. It seems that the forum is shortening the hyperlinks but the item numbers show at the end of each link I posted, so you want to go to:

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/

and then add the item number. So for the mirror it is: http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808211


----------



## RCIAG

The new Peeper could be very effective in the exact right spot. You wouldn't even have to alter him, he's creepy enough as he is.


----------



## Spookybella977

I've never been so undecided on what to buy from GR!!!! 

Printersdevil what don't you like about the cauldron??

The peepers freak me out.... Badly.. Lol


----------



## Hilda

Oh boy. Decisions. Decisions.

The haunted portrait is gorgeous. Although, I really don't have a use for it.
I LOVE the haunted clock. That is probably what I am going to get. Although, as previously mentioned, the scream is a problem with my older autistic son.
Ohhhhh I liked the haunted books very much! Last year, I got Spirit's version. Great gag prop. 
Now I can't decide about the lamp. I thought for sure I was going to love it. CB's is funny. This one is very... dramatic. I wish there was one in between. haha
I've decided no on the gramophone. It's very cute. I just have too much going on in that scene already. 

Well, Happy Haunt Hunting everyone!!

Thank you so much for the links to the videos!


----------



## 22606

I am very fond of the skeletal ballerina marionette (even moreso after seeing it properly), though I had to laugh at the song choice, as I could not help but recall the spoof that _Tiny Toon Adventures_ did. Feel free to compare the two

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808216?redirect=y


----------



## ZombieLion

The cat is NOT happy with the dinner guest ...he is hissing in this pic....

That Peeper is Brilliant. I have the "original" and I think my mail man still has nightmares about him!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe said:


> I went to order the orbs, clock, and Tara at 11:50 last night. Tried to use paypal credit and every time I clicked that option it reloaded and had it coming out of another option. I can't afford to pay cash right now and isn't buy now, pay later the American Way? Didn't want to tie up any other cards nor had enough time as I procrastinated till the last minute adding and deleting as I couldn't make up my mind. I know it would make you cringe GOS but I was thinking I would put a dark wig and veil on Tara as though she was a mourner in my cemetery with a little surprise action when her head turned. Went back on the site this early am and saw the videos. Now I really want the books and mirror too. Maybe I should just heed last nights omen and stay off the site.



Cloe, you know, I can't say where I remember reading this but could swear fairly recently hearing about people having problems using Paypal Credit and that places were dropping it due to issues users were having. I know at one time I saw it advertised as a payment option on GR's site but are they still accepting it? If not, that might be the reason it didn't go through. Thinking maybe it was on some discussion forum about Apple Pay, Google Wallet, Walmart's upcoming CurrentC and other payment options people have now. 

Regarding changing Tara's hair color: OMG really?! Just kidding. I do really love the color of the red in the photo and think it helps draw your attention to her head so your eye gets drawn to it when she starts to turn her head and you see her face for the first time. Red probably shows up better in photos too. but that's just me! I get it though. Kind of sounds like you are looking for the Lady in Black, which I took too long to decide on before she sold out, never to return. I remember someone last year adding a gorgeous black bonnet to Lady in Black and using her in their cemetery. Tara's dress is gorgeous on the website and a veil or bonnet would look terrific on her.

BTW doesn't OT have a Mourner lady dressed in black?


----------



## punkineater

pipresidente said:


> Clock video- man I wish it didn't scream. pretty cool except for the scream
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808212


I like this. Emailed GR to see exactly how it's activated, since it doesn't say. No response yet. Anybody have one or know how; sound, light sensitive, manually?


----------



## halloween71

pipresidente said:


> Talking pumpkin video:
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808214
> 
> Operatic Giovanni video:
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808218


love those pumpkins


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW doesn't OT have a Mourner lady dressed in black?


Yes. http://www.orientaltrading.com/mourning-glory-a2-13656879.fltr?prodCatId=551691


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

pipresidente said:


> Clock video- man I wish it didn't scream. pretty cool except for the scream
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808212


That clock is pretty cool seeing it in the video. Yeah I don't get the need to add screaming and such....that's for the ToTers to do! If I don't get Tara might pick up the clock. It's very ornate and just looks good even if not animated.

Tapping Peeper is as good as I had hoped. He's dang ugly though. I have the original guy and his looks are much more normal. I think they could have eased up on the wrinkles and shading on new guy but probably not as noticeable in the dark and if people dared get close enough to check him out would at least realize they were still safe in their home.


----------



## Hilda

Garthgoyle said:


> I am very fond of the skeletal ballerina marionette (even moreso after seeing it properly), though I had to laugh at the song choice, as I could not help but recall the spoof that _Tiny Toon Adventures_ did. Feel free to compare the two
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808216?redirect=y]


She was not even on my radar! Ohhhh I like her!
I believe? The song is from the Nutcracker. Which now... I have Christmas in my head. (slapping side of head. Get OUT!)


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cloe, you know, I can't say where I remember reading this but could swear fairly recently hearing about people having problems using Paypal Credit and that places were dropping it due to issues users were having. I know at one time I saw it advertised as a payment option on GR's site but are they still accepting it? If not, that might be the reason it didn't go through. Thinking maybe it was on some discussion forum about Apple Pay, Google Wallet, Walmart's upcoming CurrentC and other payment options people have now.
> 
> Regarding changing Tara's hair color: OMG really?! Just kidding. I do really love the color of the red in the photo and think it helps draw your attention to her head so your eye gets drawn to it when she starts to turn her head and you see her face for the first time. Red probably shows up better in photos too. but that's just me! I get it though. Kind of sounds like you are looking for the Lady in Black, which I took too long to decide on before she sold out, never to return. I remember someone last year adding a gorgeous black bonnet to Lady in Black and using her in their cemetery. Tara's dress is gorgeous on the website and a veil or bonnet would look terrific on her.
> 
> BTW doesn't OT have a Mourner lady dressed in black?


I had read on this thread and commented recently about the paypal option. It still shows up when you check out. I logged in and it gave me the option of my normal payment preference which was prechecked or paypal credit. My eyes widened thinking Oh Wow I can order even more LOL So I checked that dot and it reloaded with the dot back on my usual preference. This happened numerous times and as I was on there very close to Midnight, the code disappeared and no longer worked. I should probably take this as a sign. There are so many things this year that I'd love to get but should heed a wise man's advice of do i really need that or give in to the other shoulder guy saying of course I do! My original intentions was using Mourning Glory but thought the head turn may add an interesting touch that passers by may not expect.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm only seeing the 4 major cards on checkout or listed in my Account payment section with them. But then I never used Paypal credit before so it was never a option in my account at any time. Probably a left over that didn't get wiped from preference screens when they pulled the option from the site. Have to say that was a crappy to find out after you got all the way to ordering right before midnight. Mourning Glory is nice but the turning head would be even nicer.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cloe, I bet if you call GR today and tell them about your experience last night they'll accommodate you.


Cloe, if you do get a response from GR about the PayPal option, please come back and let us know?!?!


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> She was not even on my radar! Ohhhh I like her!
> I believe? The song is from the Nutcracker. Which now... I have Christmas in my head. (slapping side of head. Get OUT!)


I also like the male version, but she is the more unique of the two. It is - _Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy_.


----------



## CCdalek

MattB said:


> The video is up for the Wicked Witch. This year the eyes flash red...how stupid.
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...ttribvalue=&listIndex=9&defattrib=&redirect=y


Wow... First of all the change in eyes make her look a lot less like Margaret Hamilton, and second why would her eyes flash red?? That really takes away from the authenticity of the prop.


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

punkineater said:


> I like this. Emailed GR to see exactly how it's activated, since it doesn't say. No response yet. Anybody have one or know how; sound, light sensitive, manually?


I ordered the clock and tracking says it should be on my doorstep tomorrow. I will let you know how it activates and the level of annoyance of the scream. I was curious as to how it activated but went ahead and ordered anyway so we shall see.


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

Garthgoyle said:


> I also like the male version, but she is the more unique of the two. It is - _Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy_.


I also really like the marionette ballerina. The skeleton marionette just isn't doing it for me and I generally am a skeleton fanatic. I did order the ballerina.

Does anyone like the Rustic Candelabre? 

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808330

http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808218

I'm on the fence with it. I did order it during the 20% off but I'm still not sure. I think it would be cool by a cemetery entrance or on a stairwell landing with an old haunted mansion theme. I love the iron scroll work but am not sure about the appearance of the 'candle flame' metal design. Hummmm.

I also fell for Tara. And I'm still considering the new peeper and Elwood Bones. I usually don't care for the musical skellies but the blues theme kinda gets me. I don't like that he is only three feet; life size would have been better. Did anyone else get him?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cloe, you know, I can't say where I remember reading this but could swear fairly recently hearing about people having problems using Paypal Credit and that places were dropping it due to issues users were having. I know at one time I saw it advertised as a payment option on GR's site but are they still accepting it? I


I recently posted on here some confusion regarding GR and Paypal. I had purchased and item using Paypal and the suddenly it got cancelled by Paypal. I asked GR what was going on and they told me they didn't accept Paypal. When I tallked to a live person at GR she told me that they did accept briefly but had a lot of problems so they pulled it. They wrote me again telling me that they were working on the problems and hoped to take it again in the future, so maybe it is a work in progress...


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Autumn Harbinger said:


> I ordered the clock and tracking says it should be on my doorstep tomorrow. I will let you know how it activates and the level of annoyance of the scream. I was curious as to how it activated but went ahead and ordered anyway so we shall see.


I can't wait to hear what you think about the clock. It is one of the many things I've been spying on the site. I hope it lives up to expectations ! the video is very promising.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I can't believe I'm interested in the ballerina marionette ! but I really love her , she is so different. It would be great if she made those movements on her own but then she wouldn't be a real marionette. I think she has officially been added to my ever growing lists of wants on GR...what is with them this year!?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Does anyone have an idea what the creepy attic light looks like at the top? where it would be hanging? is it just a cord with a hook at the end or does it look like it is actually from the ceiling? not sure if that makes any sense.


----------



## Hilda

The GR - PayPal mystery continues...
I just tried to checkout and it LISTED PayPal as a choice. I clicked on it and then BOOM. It just rolled me onto a new screen with only option to enter a credit card. 
Very strange.


----------



## 22606

Autumn Harbinger said:


> Does anyone like the Rustic Candelabre?


Surprisingly, not really; I feel that other years' candleholder/candelabra offerings have been better.



disembodiedvoice said:


> I can't believe I'm interested in the ballerina marionette ! but I really love her , she is so different.


As the NECA Freddy Krueger marionette does not seem as if it will ever come to fruition, she is _definitely_ a suitable replacement...


----------



## [email protected]

I ordered the rug last year and returned it. It was really loud and didnt lay right on the floor.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

[email protected] said:


> I ordered the rug last year and returned it. It was really loud and didnt lay right on the floor.



the werewolf ( or scarewolf) rug? I've got it on my list for this year. why didn't it lay right? was it something that could be fixed? I'm on the fence about it so I'm interested in what folks have to say who got it last year


----------



## Serpentia

Autumn Harbinger said:


> Does anyone like the Rustic Candelabre?
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808330
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808218
> 
> I'm on the fence with it. I did order it during the 20% off but I'm still not sure. I think it would be cool by a cemetery entrance or on a stairwell landing with an old haunted mansion theme. I love the iron scroll work but am not sure about the appearance of the 'candle flame' metal design. Hummmm.


Yes I DO like it, and its on my list after the two jeweled skulls and [at least] the raven/skull pedestal decoration. I might need both the crowned and the raven skull.... Assuming I get that far.... I do like the candelabra. I would keep that out all year. 

Thanks for the link to the Giovanni video. He plays the same music I use for my ring tone - Toccata and Fugue, so it was MEANT TO BE I tell you.


----------



## Serpentia

disembodiedvoice said:


> I can't believe I'm interested in the ballerina marionette ! but I really love her , she is so different. It would be great if she made those movements on her own but then she wouldn't be a real marionette. I think she has officially been added to my ever growing lists of wants on GR...what is with them this year!?


A pact with Satan. After last year's fiasco, they had to do it. 

And boy, did he deliver. Darn it.


----------



## Serpentia

pipresidente said:


> Clock video- man I wish it didn't scream. pretty cool except for the scream
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808212


This wasn't even on my radar, and now I love it.


----------



## themyst

Oh man, after seeing the video of the clock I really like it. And the lamp.


----------



## [email protected]

disembodiedvoice said:


> the werewolf ( or scarewolf) rug? I've got it on my list for this year. why didn't it lay right? was it something that could be fixed? I'm on the fence about it so I'm interested in what folks have to say who got it last year


It had a rounded neck so it didnt lay flat, my cats hated it too. I really wasnt kidding about how loud it is. I would wait and see if a 50% comes out and order it then to try.


----------



## Penumbra

Gotta say, I'm really liking the Haunted Mirror more now, I love the way the image fades in rather than instantly lighting up like other haunted mirrors we've seen.

My favorite is still the Towering Macabre Witch, I like how they gave her a skeletal appearance instead of the cliché green skinned old hag look.


----------



## screamqueen2012

pipresidente said:


> Talking pumpkin video:
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808214
> 
> Operatic Giovanni video:
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/halloween/2015/808218


oh no...the pumpkins talking, im so disappointed...had on my list and scratched them off fast...........i do love the mirror, wish they had done a more gothic or victorian dressed girl.....concept is really good, been really over the top in a victorian style frame and more eerie somewhat period dressed girl.


----------



## screamqueen2012

CHEFJULI said:


> I remember that they did some flash sales for 4 hours or 6 hours only on things. You had to be on top of it otherwise that stuff was gone! I got the black crows at 50% off. The previous they did they same thing and I got Bernard the Butler and the Gypsy lady for half off. I think it just depends on how things are moving and if they need move stuff out or not. Shipping is better for me because I am far away from Ohio. I think it depends on what you are ordering. Larger pieces would be probably cheaper with the free shipping.Hey it's all good and it just keeps pulling back in! LOL!


yep got me too then saw it was for summer stuff .


----------



## CHEFJULI

OMG you are so funny! A pact with Satan! Damn that Grandin Road, just keeps pulling me back in!


----------



## RCIAG

Free shipping on EVERYTHING today!!


----------



## pipresidente

RCIAG said:


> Free shipping on EVERYTHING today!!


Yes! AAANNND- I swear they are sneaking things into the sneak peek- 
I just loaded "Indoor decor" under Halloween Haven and there is lots we didn't see before. Some things we snuck a look at and other things we didn't - like ghost string lights, hook pillows, etc....


----------



## themyst

Oh no, I just received shipping notification that my Ground Reaper statue will be here tomorrow via UPS. I won't be home! But my husband will ... didn't want him to see this huge box quite yet. At least I can hide the Walking Dead condiment sets from Pottery Barn coming today, should be two large boxes.



pipresidente said:


> Yes! AAANNND- I swear they are sneaking things into the sneak peek-
> I just loaded "Indoor decor" under Halloween Haven and there is lots we didn't see before. Some things we snuck a look at and other things we didn't - like ghost string lights, hook pillows, etc....


Waaaait a minute ... ghost string lights? I ordered the flame flickering lights, but I can't find these ghost lights you speak of!

ETA: I found them! http://www.grandinroad.com/ghost-light-strand/halloween-haven/newest-additions/809848 

Oh no ... they're so cute!


----------



## pipresidente

There's new stuff under "newest additions" too. The pumpkin luminaries look cool in the dark, not so great in light. http://www.grandinroad.com/tall-pumpkin-luminary/halloween-haven/lighted-halloween-decor/805641

I like the new hook pillows. 

The mason jars look similar to what Cracker Barrel has.

The Boo letters are back- someone here was looking for them I think-
http://www.grandinroad.com/battery-...buy-the-scene/hocus-pocus-mantle-scene/681385


----------



## MsSpookyBoo

That walking dead condiment set from PB is the cutest!! I googled it and I'm DYING over it (heh pun intended!)


----------



## RCIAG

GAH! LOVE THESE 2 THINGS!! If they've got THIS MUCH up online already, what can be left for the premiere?!?!

http://www.grandinroad.com/mummification-head-and-hands-statue/halloween-haven/indoor-decor/808307











http://www.grandinroad.com/life-size-mad-hatter-skeleton/halloween-haven/indoor-decor/808299


----------



## pipresidente

That's what I'm wondering- what's left??

*Though the complete 2015 Halloween Haven is still carefully locked away, we’ve brought some of our frightful favorites out of the shadows early so you can sink your teeth into them before anyone else. But you have to scurry.
Take a scroll, before they disappear.

Hundreds more new scare tactics coming soon...*

Hundreds....
We are all going to be broke.


----------



## punkineater

Got an answer from GR this morning regarding how the Haunted Reveal Clock is activated; sound.
http://www.grandinroad.com/catalogs/...en/2015/808212
I think I neeeeed it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

themyst said:


> *Oh no, I just received shipping notification that my Ground Reaper statue will be here tomorrow via UPS. I won't be home!* But my husband will ... didn't want him to see this huge box quite yet. At least I can hide the Walking Dead condiment sets from Pottery Barn coming today, should be two large boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaait a minute ... ghost string lights? I ordered the flame flickering lights, but I can't find these ghost lights you speak of!
> 
> ETA: I found them! http://www.grandinroad.com/ghost-light-strand/halloween-haven/newest-additions/809848
> 
> Oh no ... they're so cute!



You do know you can probably go on UPS tracking and request a different delivery date don't you? or sure you can call and request the same thing....just saying and not looking to be part of a conspiracy here.


----------



## themyst

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You do know you can probably go on UPS tracking and request a different delivery date don't you? or sure you can call and request the same thing....just saying and not looking to be part of a conspiracy here.


Aha! I did not know that. It could backfire on me though as my husband knows the UPS driver (small town!). I might just have to face this little roadblock. He knows I ordered a few things. 

Now see with the rest of the stuff that's not in stock until late July/early Aug, when that arrives I can say, "Oh, I told you about that, remember? That's the stuff I ordered a long time ago and it was backordered." 

Can't fault someone for something they did a long time ago and even told you about it, right?


----------



## Caroluna

My jeweled skulls have shipped. Now I need to see what I might need to order with the free shipping code. I really like the clock, so.....

Frankly, I don't really have any more space in my house for new items, or the storage space either. I am happy to see so many items I like, but I am going to have to control my impulses. I purged some of my inside decor last year, but I still have way too much.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

themyst said:


> Aha! I did not know that. It could backfire on me though as my husband knows the UPS driver (small town!). I might just have to face this little roadblock. He knows I ordered a few things.
> 
> Now see with the rest of the stuff that's not in stock until late July/early Aug, when that arrives I can say, "Oh, I told you about that, remember? That's the stuff I ordered a long time ago and it was backordered."
> 
> Can't fault someone for something they did a long time ago and even told you about it, right?


i think if you reschedule at least the day before, when trucks haven't been loaded with the delivery day's packages yet, it's all done at corporate--so doubt your delivery driver has any knowledge of pre-arranged changes--like when you wouldn't be home. Sounds like you need to start getting in tight with that delivery guy! Does he like brownies or cookies you can ply him with? LOL. What we do for our Halloween fix


----------



## themyst

Ghost of Spookie said:


> i think if you reschedule at least the day before, when trucks haven't been loaded with the delivery day's packages yet, it's all done at corporate--so doubt your delivery driver has any knowledge of pre-arranged changes--like when you wouldn't be home. Sounds like you need to start getting in tight with that delivery guy! Does he like brownies or cookies you can ply him with? LOL. What we do for our Halloween fix


Oh no, UPS has failed me! I was expecting this today!

Status: WE'VE INCORRECTLY SORTED THE PACKAGE AT OUR FACILITY. THIS MAY CAUSE AT LEAST ONE BUSINESS DAY DELAY.

Last Scan: 07/15/2015 9:48:00 AM WE'VE INCORRECTLY SORTED THE PACKAGE AT OUR FACILITY. THIS MAY CAUSE AT LEAST ONE BUSINESS DAY DELAY.


----------



## Serpentia

I am usually fine with life-size figures, but that Mad Hatter skeleton..... uhm, no. Not in my house. That thing is genuinely disturbing. Which is good, I admit it. But not in my house.

I want to prank my cats with this black cat figure, will need a good sale price tho. 

GR is really bringing their A-game with these wreaths this year, they are all lovely but the colorways on the DotD and Hocus Pocus wreaths are just .... wow.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hilda, you know I looked at his foot (left in the photo) and thought it didn't look like a shoe but couldn't enlarge it. Any close ups?
> 
> If you have a photo of his insides, I think it would be helpful. Thanks! I was thinking of making a hole in his pants butt and running the stand underneath the pants with the post coming up through the pants. Curious how you managed to support him.


Here is a closeup of his foot. I have a shoe on the other side. It was a flesh colored severed foot I picked up on clearance at Kmart last year. They had hands too. I wish I had grabbed more. They are very good looking for the price. I sponge painted it a bit to match his face and hands.









His body is the very small diameter (and more lightweight) pvc pipe. I created feet, lower legs, thighs, and then met in the middle. One pvc pipe up to set the groundbreaker right on.

I covered the legs a bit with recyclables to fill out the clothes.









I made the size and angles to fit our existing couch (which is old and needs to be replaced. I will have to take him couch shopping for the next one I guess! haha So he sits kind of angled back as if he is resting there. The weight of the person sitting down next to him triggers him. I love this so much. Always good for a good laugh. (Pardon all the crafting mess covering the table and counters behind.)


----------



## CHEFJULI

Pipresidente, you are correct! We are all going to be broke! Oye Vai!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Wow, Angel that turned out great! I might have to order one of those and turn it into the sitting guy like that! Well done girlie!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That foot is great!! Veins and really realistic skin texture. Love how you colorized it. I agree with you the detailing on it is way above par, certainly above DT or other severed feet I've seen unless in maybe a SH. Hmm. Kmart. Wonder if they will restock with them this year? Thanks for the photo and those of Larry's lower body set up. Have to remember the liter bottles for leg forms. Good size. I can see why your kids love Larry, he looks very comfortable and at home! Thanks again.


----------



## RCIAG

I was checking out Pumpkinrot's blog & found this story. It looks like GR is "stealing" again but I'm not sure who could sue over this one.

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2015/07/the-curse-of-mummy.html


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I like the look of the rat. I picked up a couple from Shindigz. I haven't received mine yet, but they look like they are the exact dimensions of GR and are only $3.99. Lots of coupon codes out there, FYI. They are starting to add Halloween... Many items to ship 7/18.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i want to thank whoever posted the link to the crazybonz rats on ebay...i just got 8 in i ordered for nine dollars/ no shipping and they are crazybonz, same as on GR...they are AWESOME!! absolute must have to use with all your stuff. i think im going to hit them up for a couple more, i can see these everywhere!


----------



## Serpentia

I don't have a problem with GR having cadged the mummy idea from an actual mummy - I'm kind of surprised this never occurred to them before. [p.s. that real mummy is horrifying. The hands were tied in front of the face? WTH....] I DO have a problem with them taking ideas from hobbyists without recompense. That there is just a crappy way to do business, and to alienate your customers. For instance, did they have permission to do that "Beloved" tombstone? I don't know, but I doubt it and would never buy it over this issue. 

As Pumpkinrot notes, it does seem to be kind of bad-lucky but if GR is ok with their offices being haunted by some angry Peruvian guy, who am I to protest? Next up: Princess Ukok. I kid, I kid.... the way the Princess has been treated kinda ticks me off, she's been exploited and manhandled enough.

With that said, Eerie Eva is on her way to me, woo-hoo! And my second spotlight, but that's less exciting.


----------



## Hilda

Oh man. That mummy is in my cart. hahaha


----------



## 22606

I am trying to decide what to order when there is another 20% off sale (along with free shipping, hopefully). So far, it is the jeweled skulls and ballerina marionette that I _must_ have, but I am also eyeing up the skull pedestals and mummy. Personally, I would be honored to be immortalized as a Halloween prop; if there is an afterlife, I would hope that he would see the amusement in all of the hubbub and not be all pissy


----------



## disembodiedvoice

[email protected] said:


> It had a rounded neck so it didnt lay flat, my cats hated it too. I really wasnt kidding about how loud it is. I would wait and see if a 50% comes out and order it then to try.


Thanks for the info. I am def going to wait on some type of discount, if I still have money to spend by that time....


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

disembodiedvoice said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think about the clock. It is one of the many things I've been spying on the site. I hope it lives up to expectations ! the video is very promising.


The clock came today. It works by sound and motion activation. The clock is really cheaply made. It is very lightweight plastic. And the scream is annoying. However, just the premise of the clock face with 13 backwards numbers gives it a cool factor that I like. The skull doesn't show up at all in sunlight or a brightly lit room but in a darkened room it looks fine. 

I would be returning it if I had paid full price. Since I got it with the 20% off, didn't pay separate shipping, and would have to pay to ship it back, I will keep it. It is about a $20.00 item in MHO. It is kind of disappointing; the video made it look really good. Not that it looks that bad, I just expected better quality.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Garthgoyle said:


> I am trying to decide what to order when there is another 20% off sale (along with free shipping, hopefully). So far, it is the jeweled skulls and ballerina marionette that I _must_ have, but I am also eyeing up the skull pedestals and mummy. Personally, I would be honored to be immortalized as a Halloween prop; if there is an afterlife, I would hope that he would see the amusement in all of the hubbub and not be all pissy


sit tight, they will do a 50% off a few times, and one will be early.


----------



## ooojen

Serpentia said:


> I don't have a problem with GR having cadged the mummy idea from an actual mummy - I'm kind of surprised this never occurred to them before. [p.s. that real mummy is horrifying. The hands were tied in front of the face? WTH....] I DO have a problem with them taking ideas from hobbyists without recompense. That there is just a crappy way to do business, and to alienate your customers. For instance, did they have permission to do that "Beloved" tombstone? I don't know, but I doubt it and would never buy it over this issue.


I agree about giving credit where credit is due-- absolutely and completely...but who would get credit for the "Beloved" tombstone? I have nothing but respect for Terra's wonderful, amazing craftsmanship, but she herself said she got the idea elsewhere (Castle Blood) and if you Google images, you'll find there are many, many similar images of women or angels draped despondently over _real_ stone tombstones. I'm just not sure who should get the nod-- or the royalties check. 

As for Pumpkinrot-- he neglected to mention that GR copied the idea of rats having skeletons 

BTW, I love the conversing pumpkins! Too bad about the clock. ...marionette didn't catch my eye the first time through, but now I have an idea for it that I'd really like to try. 
So many things, so little remaining disposable income!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

But the Mad Hatter obviously is a nod to Dave Lowe. 

Look at the ghost dress prop.  I've seen those chicken wire props for years. Wonder where that idea started.

A truly creative idea would need o be properly protected. Who really knows what takes off?


----------



## Col. Fryght

I hope that the Halloween Haven selection is not set in stone. They seem to be offering far fewer full size figures than in past years. It was nice to see the new dog skeletons, I so enjoyed the large one from last year.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Autumn Harbinger said:


> The clock came today. It works by sound and motion activation. The clock is really cheaply made. It is very lightweight plastic. And the scream is annoying. However, just the premise of the clock face with 13 backwards numbers gives it a cool factor that I like. The skull doesn't show up at all in sunlight or a brightly lit room but in a darkened room it looks fine.
> 
> I would be returning it if I had paid full price. Since I got it with the 20% off, didn't pay separate shipping, and would have to pay to ship it back, I will keep it. It is about a $20.00 item in MHO. It is kind of disappointing; the video made it look really good. Not that it looks that bad, I just expected better quality.


Oh wow, thanks for the review. It did seem really good in the video. It sort of reminds me of those wilting flowers they had year before last ( I think) I thought they were so cute and had to have them but when I got them I thought they were really cheap and not even close to as clever as I had originally thought. 
So when you say plastic, do you mean really plastic or a really cheap resin material? I really thought it would be resin at least ( metal would have been better for me) 
Anyway, thanks so much for the review, lets me put my sights and money on other items !!

I did order that marionette last night , she wasn't even on my top 5 and yet she is what I ordered first ...her and some attic lights. I will get several more things when some sales hit.


----------



## Col. Fryght

Col. Fryght said:


> I hope that the Halloween Haven selection is not set in stone. They seem to be offering far fewer full size figures than in past years. It was nice to see the new dog skeletons, I so enjoyed the large one from last year.


I just saw my own answer. The website says the items are just a preview and the good stuff is "under a lock and key."


----------



## Cloe

Autumn Harbinger said:


> The clock came today. It works by sound and motion activation. The clock is really cheaply made. It is very lightweight plastic. And the scream is annoying. However, just the premise of the clock face with 13 backwards numbers gives it a cool factor that I like. The skull doesn't show up at all in sunlight or a brightly lit room but in a darkened room it looks fine.
> 
> I would be returning it if I had paid full price. Since I got it with the 20% off, didn't pay separate shipping, and would have to pay to ship it back, I will keep it. It is about a $20.00 item in MHO. It is kind of disappointing; the video made it look really good. Not that it looks that bad, I just expected better quality.


Oh no. That clock jumped right out at me the minute I saw it. Know what you mean about the annoying screams though. Anyway you can post a closer better view of the clock? I'm so on the fence now because I really wanted it.


----------



## EvilDog

Any videos of the clock?


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh wow, thanks for the review. It did seem really good in the video. It sort of reminds me of those wilting flowers they had year before last ( I think) I thought they were so cute and had to have them but when I got them I thought they were really cheap and not even close to as clever as I had originally thought.
> So when you say plastic, do you mean really plastic or a really cheap resin material? I really thought it would be resin at least ( metal would have been better for me)
> Anyway, thanks so much for the review, lets me put my sights and money on other items !!
> 
> 
> I did order that marionette last night , she wasn't even on my top 5 and yet she is what I ordered first ...her and some attic lights. I will get several more things when some sales hit.



It isn't resin, it is thin, lightweight plastic. Only the big hand moves, the little hand is glued at the number 11 so it can't be moved. The clock face has a thin plastic sheeting on it that the small hand is clued to. It appears the clue caused the plastic sheeting to pucker a little in places. It is hard to catch a photo of this with my camera because of light reflection but I will try. The front is painted a matte finish but the back is shiny black plastic with no paint. 

I will go try to get some close up pics. 

By the way, I haven't heard anyone mention the broom. I think I would like it better with just the sweeping sound and not the Carnival music but I did order it anyway for my coven witches. Carnival music doesn't seem to make much sense for a witches broom unless I'm missing something. Did anyone else order it?

I also am really looking forward to the Marionette Ballerina. I bought the attic light from Spirit last year and was really pleased with the affect.


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

Cloe said:


> Oh no. That clock jumped right out at me the minute I saw it. Know what you mean about the annoying screams though. Anyway you can post a closer better view of the clock? I'm so on the fence now because I really wanted it.


I took these hoping everyone can get a better idea of the plastic construction, the shiny black on the back and the pucker on the clock face where the little hand is clued. I think I will have to do this in two posts so please bear with me. If anyone wants a photo of something in particular please let me know.

The motion sensor works well from about two feet or less away. Sound activation with clapping is good if one is into clapping at their clock.


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

Clock pics continued post. 

The 'arms' that hold the clock to the base are hollow plastic. These make it appear that the clock can be tilted to different angles but it cannot.


----------



## Cloe

I went back to the GR site and in no way would you think it was the same clock you're showing. Even when enlarging it I would think it was either resin or metal and glass. I've had this happen with them before. Thinking I agree with you. At best 29.00. Maybe I should hold off till they start clearancing out the returns.


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

Cloe said:


> I went back to the GR site and in no way would you think it was the same clock you're showing. Even when enlarging it I would think it was either resin or metal and glass. I've had this happen with them before. Thinking I agree with you. At best 29.00. Maybe I should hold off till they start clearancing out the returns.


On their website the weight for the clock is listed as 8 pounds. That is totally wrong. On my postal scale the clock weighs 12.3 ounces and I think a lot of that weight is coming from the battery compartment. Obviously I expected it to be much heavier.


----------



## themyst

Autumn Harbinger said:


> It isn't resin, it is thin, lightweight plastic. Only the big hand moves, the little hand is glued at the number 11 so it can't be moved. The clock face has a thin plastic sheeting on it that the small hand is clued to. It appears the clue caused the plastic sheeting to pucker a little in places. It is hard to catch a photo of this with my camera because of light reflection but I will try. The front is painted a matte finish but the back is shiny black plastic with no paint.
> 
> I will go try to get some close up pics.
> 
> By the way, I haven't heard anyone mention the broom. I think I would like it better with just the sweeping sound and not the Carnival music but I did order it anyway for my coven witches. Carnival music doesn't seem to make much sense for a witches broom unless I'm missing something. Did anyone else order it?


Sorry you are disappointed in the clock. I had also considered it after viewing the video, but now I will not. 

I had also considered the sweeping broom ... no, carnival music doesn't make any sense to me with that, hmm. But I didn't order it anyway just because of the pictures and video - it looked a bit spindly and I thought if that's the best they can do in their million dollar pictures for the catalog, then it's got to look worse in person.


----------



## punkineater

Autumn Harbinger said:


> I took these hoping everyone can get a better idea of the plastic construction, the shiny black on the back and the pucker on the clock face where the little hand is clued. I think I will have to do this in two posts so please bear with me. If anyone wants a photo of something in particular please let me know.
> 
> The motion sensor works well from about two feet or less away. Sound activation with clapping is good if one is into clapping at their clock.


Thank you for not only posting your review, but photos of the clock! Too bad GR doesn't list materials so consumers have a better idea of what they are purchasing.


----------



## Cloe

I have the animated broom from Spirit a few years back. It has the witch's voice and laugh. The broom they show looks a little more authentic but you never know. Mine was more of a cute, fun Nov. 1st. purchase so I was happy with it. Saw one similar to mine on ebay earlier today that maybe you could doctor up?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/animated-ha...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4199985c08


----------



## Serpentia

Autumn Harbinger said:


> The motion sensor works well from about two feet or less away. Sound activation with clapping is good if one is into clapping at their clock.


....And THIS was my problem with Venetian Victoria. If its not a LOUD noise or a literal tap on the prop, you got nothing. I had the same problem with that stupid Fire and Ice lantern. I don't want to have to fire a Howitzer in order to get a prop to work. 



> Cloe: I went back to the GR site and in no way would you think it was the same clock you're showing. Even when enlarging it I would think it was either resin or metal and glass.


Giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl, if that clock was metal and glass it would be $150 trust me.


----------



## Cloe

Serpentia said:


> ....And THIS was my problem with Venetian Victoria. If its not a LOUD noise or a literal tap on the prop, you got nothing. I had the same problem with that stupid Fire and Ice lantern. I don't want to have to fire a Howitzer in order to get a prop to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl, if that clock was metal and glass it would be $150 trust me.


At their pricing yes it would. Though I can buy a metal and glass picture frame similar to that anywhere else for $10.00. Have to say I'd expect a better quality resin coming from here. Hat's off to their photographers. You'd never guess it was a flimsy pliable plastic face like her picture of the hands show. I was planning on getting this, the orbs, and mirror last night with the free shipping. Made me want to hold off on the mirror out of fear it's vacuformed with mirror paint. I'll wait till I see the reviews. Thanks Autumn for saving me a few bucks! I ended up just getting the orbs.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I think I saw someone else mention this but when I look at a few items on GR , a window will pop up and tell me they have limited quantity and to order soon, The tree face and arms and the new ballerina showed me this today, When I go back and look at those items , it doesn't show me that anymore. Do you think they are full of it and are just trying to get people to pull the trigger while they aren't on sale or do you think the quantity is actually low ??


----------



## pipresidente

Full halloween haven is online this morning. I don't see anything beyond what we stole peeks of or saw yesterday.


----------



## SBurg

LOOKING FOR: 2014 Vampire Boy. If you have one you want to sell or know where I can find one, let me know. I have the parents. Trying to add to the collection.


----------



## themyst

pipresidente said:


> Full halloween haven is online this morning. I don't see anything beyond what we stole peeks of or saw yesterday.


I guess that's good and bad ... bad because they carry some neat stuff, but good because I've already spent too much already. 

However, I did just take another look at the walking hand and watched the video ... maybe I'll buy a couple and put them on my back.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I like the video trailer that they did! Do you think that there are any other items? I like this so much better than previous years videos. I guess we will have to wait another week?


----------



## CHEFJULI

Autumn Harbinger thank you for the great pics and review of the clock. I think I will try to make one myself out of a pedestal mirror and decoupage the clock face on the back to make it spooky looking. You just saved me some dollars! Are you going to return it to GR?


----------



## CHEFJULI

They have increased their price to 12.99 now on ebay! Oh, well ! I got a couple too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

disembodiedvoice said:


> I think I saw someone else mention this but when I look at a few items on GR , a window will pop up and tell me they have limited quantity and to order soon, The tree face and arms and the new ballerina showed me this today, When I go back and look at those items , it doesn't show me that anymore. Do you think they are full of it and are just trying to get people to pull the trigger while they aren't on sale or do you think the quantity is actually low ??



In past years, stuff did sell out not to be seen again. I ordered the skelly dog first year and glad I did because it was listed for sale for a short time before sold out. Others can attest to some other items. Sometimes they will get things back in before Halloween but definitely not a given at all.


----------



## Jeepers

OMG! I want all three of the flying monkeys!


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> In past years, stuff did sell out not to be seen again. I ordered the skelly dog first year and glad I did because it was listed for sale for a short time before sold out. Others can attest to some other items. Sometimes they will get things back in before Halloween but definitely not a given at all.


I think this was discussed before but my take is the last couple of years they've drastically reduced their quantity's. Last year I don't recall any of the popular items being clearanced. Most were sold out by September. For a couple of years I ordered numerous skeletons for 12.00, GITD pose and stays for less than 25.00, Stone man and woman, helsa, the dead walkers, vampire in coffin,etc all for a total of less than the few things I would like this year. So I'm thinking they wanted to avoid this and drastically cut back their stock. It seems to the point that they seemed to have a big problem even filling pre-orders. Take that witch pumpkin for example. I remember a few people on here waiting months with ever changing ship dates to get them. I did jump on the Skelly Dog when it first appeared and got mine but many on here didn't. Unfortunately for us who'd like to wait for a discount but admittedly smart on their part, It seems if you really want it try to be one of the first in line to pre-order. Chances are it won't be around long and even if it's overpriced it seems they never reduced most of their stuff left and it is still available now at full price.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Jeepers said:


> OMG! I want all three of the flying monkeys!


YEP!! i got the wicked witch of the west on sale last year and shes screaming now for her monkeys....oh yasss mama.... now they have some good stuff on there i really like...............yassss


----------



## Jeepers

I also want the eyeball orbs, the jumping spider and the tapping peeper. I don't know what to do. I added everything to my wish list and I'll just have to wait two weeks until my next check comes. It said everything would ship 7/20 and I just can't justify that much more money this month. Justify it to myself I mean. GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## ooojen

If you read the Halloween Haven intro, it says:
"With Halloween on a Saturday this year, it’s going to be a party to die for…. But be forewarned: Halloween comes faster than you think.

And sold out is the scariest thing of all... "

They are definitely pushing us! I think they probably do have limited quantities, though.


----------



## RCIAG

I put the mummy & the Mad Hatter skelly in my cart. I'll wait for another sale to push the button. If I have to pick only one to get it would be the mummy because I can leave him (or is it a her?) all year & it will take up less space. I really just want the head of that skelly more than anything else. If anyone here hits the button on him & gets him (or the mummy) please give us a review & pics.

If I don't get it because it sells out I'll live.

Remember kids, we still have Home Goods to wait on, Big Lots (though they've been pretty bad the last couple of years), Dollar Tree, Target (see Big Lots comment), and more than a few others.


----------



## dbruner

I ordered Eerie Eva, Larry and Skully and the zombie cat. I'm too afraid to wait for free shipping. I promised myself I would only buy zombies and a few more skeletons this year, Eva's close enough. If she's half as nice as the Lady in Black I got year before last, I will be very happy. I love that skeleton mirror but not at that price.


----------



## pipresidente

Eva is nice. I got Helsa last year and Eva looks like an improved version so I'm kind of bummed. I may get Helsa a pretty wig to make her look like Eva.


----------



## dbruner

I have Helsa too, she looks good in a witch hat!


----------



## Hilda

I had ordered the clock and not five minutes later came on here and read the review. Yipes. I hope I am not crying in my cheerios when it arrives. LOL
I appreciate the time and honesty people are taking to share their thoughts about items. 

I really did like the Halloween Haven TEASE they gave us today. Please tell me that is not this year's entire video!!


----------



## Serpentia

Cloe said:


> I think this was discussed before but my take is the last couple of years they've drastically reduced their quantity's. Last year I don't recall any of the popular items being clearanced. Most were sold out by September. For a couple of years I ordered numerous skeletons for 12.00, GITD pose and stays for less than 25.00, Stone man and woman, helsa, the dead walkers, vampire in coffin,etc all for a total of less than the few things I would like this year. So I'm thinking they wanted to avoid this and drastically cut back their stock. It seems to the point that they seemed to have a big problem even filling pre-orders. Take that witch pumpkin for example. I remember a few people on here waiting months with ever changing ship dates to get them. I did jump on the Skelly Dog when it first appeared and got mine but many on here didn't. Unfortunately for us who'd like to wait for a discount but admittedly smart on their part, It seems if you really want it try to be one of the first in line to pre-order. Chances are it won't be around long and even if it's overpriced it seems they never reduced most of their stuff left and it is still available now at full price.


This is exactly why I pulled the trigger on Giovanni. I was scared to wait. 

I will be placing orders every payday until what I want runs out, sale or not. But I think especially with the larger, more expensive props... they don't make many of those.


----------



## themyst

I received my Reaper statue today. He's a little thin around the edges which concerns me because it seems easy to chip if I'm not always careful. I think I'd be a bit disappointed if I had paid full price, but with 20% off I'm happy.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I got my skelly dog and skelly bird and cage today! Very nice! BTW Lord Grimley's Manor has the rats and I received them today free shipping and 10.99. Also they have this huge skelly spider and small skelly spider as well. Large Skeleton Spider 
Price: $27.99
E-Bay: http://tinyurl.com/ngmylkf free shipping


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I stayed up past midnight last night waiting to see GR's big reveal and I don't know when it actually happened with the video posted but didn't really see anything we hadn't already discovered. So still on the fence about what to do. The only thing I have ordered so far for halloween has been the Cracker Barrel lamp, which having seen some photos of, feel it will be worth the $50. Not sure about GR clock or Tara, wish Leroy Bones or whatever his name is was at least full height. I have enough fire and ice spotlights and attic bulbs from GR/Spirit Halloween last year so set with that as well as skeleton animals (dogs, cat, birds). I would love to find the mini scorpion and mouse but can't seem to locate them. Can anyone be of help there? Otherwise, guess I'm waiting to hear back from those of you who placed orders already on stuff and will figure it out then. Has anyone ordered Tara yet?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I would love to find the mini scorpion and mouse but can't seem to locate them. Can anyone be of help there? Otherwise, guess I'm waiting to hear back from those of you who placed orders already on stuff and will figure it out then. Has anyone ordered Tara yet?



I got a few of the rats and a scorpion today at At Home. They had several of each left, I could get you some if you need them. PM me if you want me to get some. They are both 3.99 each at At Home, I'm not sure if that is a good price or not.

edited to say , I called them rats but I guess the could be a mouse.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks disembodiedvoice! Sent a PM your way.


----------



## Jeepers

Only one of my gothic candlesticks came today. The other two and my owls are all back ordered. I hope they don't cancel my order.


----------



## screamqueen2012

RCIAG said:


> I put the mummy & the Mad Hatter skelly in my cart. I'll wait for another sale to push the button. If I have to pick only one to get it would be the mummy because I can leave him (or is it a her?) all year & it will take up less space. I really just want the head of that skelly more than anything else. If anyone here hits the button on him & gets him (or the mummy) please give us a review & pics.
> 
> If I don't get it because it sells out I'll live.
> 
> Remember kids, we still have Home Goods to wait on, Big Lots (though they've been pretty bad the last couple of years), Dollar Tree, Target (see Big Lots comment), and more than a few others.


i agree, alot is coming still...and they will have sales, gr usually has one really early, then in sept around the nineth if memory serves me right, im waiting now for the july few hour sale.........50% off with shipping just about equals 20% with free shipping......so watch for them.... i do love the monkeys and those witch sisters are coming here from somewhere...lol...........but homegoods...i cant wait to see what hits that store.


----------



## screamqueen2012

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got a few of the rats and a scorpion today at At Home. They had several of each left, I could get you some if you need them. PM me if you want me to get some. They are both 3.99 each at At Home, I'm not sure if that is a good price or not.
> 
> edited to say , I called them rats but I guess the could be a mouse.


At Home was Garden ridge, right?...are they there already?...the crazy bonez rats are tall and awesome, if you buy anything bonez id snap one of these up and i'll bet you target has a knockoff like the birds last year and CVS may have them too......i found a bonez rat that was more horizontal last nite and got some of them, they were ten on a ebay store/big halloween seller, 17 inches long..............how come folks dont just spray paint the ones you may have verse buying black this year?.......are the rats smaller at At Home, these are big...id like some smaller too...


----------



## screamqueen2012

CHEFJULI said:


> I got my skelly dog and skelly bird and cage today! Very nice! BTW Lord Grimley's Manor has the rats and I received them today free shipping and 10.99. Also they have this huge skelly spider and small skelly spider as well. Large Skeleton Spider
> Price: $27.99
> E-Bay: http://tinyurl.com/ngmylkf free shipping


here you go...i found another style here too and bought a nest....lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Screamqueen, yeah the ones at At Home are the "mini" bonez creatures. The rats/mice are horizontal, on all fours and much much smaller than the ones on GR. they are actually closer to a real rat size. the scorpion is about 9 inches with his tailed curled up , with it stretched out he ( or she , my daughter named ours Vanessa) is about 11 or 12 inches long. the rats body is about 8 inches and with tail stretched out is about 16 inches
I didn't buy a spider but they are approx the size of an outstretched palm with fingers spread out ( that is tips of his legs, tip to tip, not his body)


----------



## Serpentia

Eerie Eva, first look: with and without flash

















That little ding on her L chin is actually a chip in the paint. A bit of a buzzkill, but fixable. I would not send her back over something so small. 

I don't have time tonight, but will fully debox Monday - working three 12 hr shifts starting tomorrow, Friday. She has a different colorway than Vicky and Helsa. which I like. Right now she's still in her box.


----------



## Cloe

Serpentia said:


> Eerie Eva, first look: with and without flash
> 
> View attachment 245644
> 
> 
> View attachment 245645
> 
> 
> That little ding on her L chin is actually a chip in the paint. A bit of a buzzkill, but fixable. I would not send her back over something so small.
> 
> I don't have time tonight, but will fully debox Monday - working three 12 hr shifts starting tomorrow, Friday. She has a different colorway than Vicky and Helsa. which I like. Right now she's still in her box.


I really like that face. She wasn't on my wish list at all but now I'm wishing!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm liking her coloring too. The smokey eyes with the dark red hair is very sultry. hmmm.
Does she have blue eyes?



The GR ladies do look different enough from each other to give them different personalities. Here's a comparison showing the ladies I have:

Stone Lady









My Helsa twins:
















Venetian Victoria (don't really care for her mascara stained face):









Not a GR prop but OT, Madame Misery:









Thinking maybe I could use a redhead in my group instead of boney Tara...only allowing myself 1 large prop. And to think there were no real realistic female props just a few years back. Yeah girl power!


----------



## dbruner

Please post when you unbox her! I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

How is Eva's hair styled ? does it have a bun type thing in the back ? lol I have no idea what the real term for that type of hairstyle would be a bun is the closest I could think of. Also her eyes look cloudy and dead in the pic, do they really look that way in person? if so I like that


----------



## Serpentia

disembodiedvoice said:


> How is Eva's hair styled ? does it have a bun type thing in the back ? lol I have no idea what the real term for that type of hairstyle would be a bun is the closest I could think of. Also her eyes look cloudy and dead in the pic, do they really look that way in person? if so I like that


Yes there is a bun or some sort of hair structure on top of her head; I can feel it and see it but I wont know more till I debox. If I even move her, I will automatically be compelled to debox! I know me. So I have not investigated further yet. 

Her eyes are blue and actually do have the filmy, dead look. Overall I am pleased so far and she will compliment my other girls nicely, each having a different color scheme. She will also get a new manicure as each of my girls do. It adds another layer of detail to the figure, I think.


----------



## Serpentia

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm liking her coloring too. The smokey eyes with the dark red hair is very sultry. hmmm.
> Does she have blue eyes?
> 
> The GR ladies do look different enough from each other to give them different personalities.
> 
> Thinking maybe I could use a redhead in my group instead of boney Tara...only allowing myself 1 large prop. And to think there were no real realistic female props just a few years back. Yeah girl power!


Its really interesting how the same face looks different according to what "makeup" they have on. Thanks very much for posting this comparison. 

No doubt about it, Eva is cheaper than Tara and would be a viable option. 

Now back to figuring out how Eva got hold of Urban Decay's new "Smoky" eyeshadow palette before I did. Must be those spectral powers.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

GoS, your Helsa's hair looks waaaay better than mine. My poor Helsa was electrocuted apparently. I had forgotten about the stone lady, I wish had bought her. I got that Serena chick, I can't remember her exact name. she is ok but not spooky at all. I used her as a victim , the stone man's sacrifice. He had an alter ect last year with a cult sacrificing poor Serena whats her name.


----------



## Serpentia

disembodiedvoice said:


> GoS, your Helsa's hair looks waaaay better than mine. My poor Helsa was electrocuted apparently. I had forgotten about the stone lady, I wish had bought her. I got that Serena chick, I can't remember her exact name. she is ok but not spooky at all. I used her as a victim , the stone man's sacrifice. He had an alter ect last year with a cult sacrificing poor Serena whats her name.


Put a wig on it. I immediately wigged my Helsa, she is much the better for it. GR hair sucks, that's harsh but the situation is what it is. I am hoping Eva wont be quite so bad. I don't want to wig her, because I really like her hair color.


----------



## RCIAG

Helsas hair was like weird wool yarn. Not good.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

RCIAG said:


> Helsas hair was like weird wool yarn. Not good.


Exactly !!! that had been brushed out to a fuzzy , bushy mess.


----------



## RCIAG

It was almost like dreadlocks. I think I'd have preferred dreads over whatever they put on her head. I think earlier versions have different hair.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I had to laugh when I read the description for Eerie Eva:

Don't be fooled by her long, healthy looking hair

It's like it was written to us! At least they listen to our comments or I think they do. The clothing has gotten better looking too. Eva has that nice lacey high neck collar on her dress and I absolutely love Tara's dress and hair adornment. Looking forward to Serpentina's unboxing photos of Eva to see what exactly that bun on top of her head really looks like and if it's rearrangeable hair. Does look kind of weird in the item photo. Both women at least have hands -- one of my regrets about Stone Woman. They had cheaped out on her and had cloth hanging down from where her hands would be. And her hair was really a matted wooly look. I do think her face is pretty though so kind of ignore the rest. Now only if GR would start offering some handsome but mysterious looking men props...right now my Stone Man is feeling pretty lucky being the only man with all the babes! And please every guy doesn't have to be a vampire....a evil or dangerous look on their face works just as well and offers more versatility throughout the years.


----------



## kathy2008

Serpentia said:


> Eerie Eva, first look: with and without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little ding on her L chin is actually a chip in the paint. A bit of a buzzkill, but fixable. I would not send her back over something so small.
> 
> I don't have time tonight, but will fully debox Monday - working three 12 hr shifts starting tomorrow, Friday. She has a different colorway than Vicky and Helsa. which I like. Right now she's still in her box.[/QUOTE
> You could make the chin damage into a spider or beauty mark and she'd then be UNIQUELY yours.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kathy2008 said:


> You could make the chin damage into a spider or beauty mark and she'd then be UNIQUELY yours.




Great thought! There are no real prop blemishes just character opportunities to embellish.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Now only if GR would start offering some handsome but mysterious looking men props...right now my Stone Man is feeling pretty lucky being the only man with all the babes! And please every guy doesn't have to be a vampire....a evil or dangerous look on their face works just as well and offers more versatility throughout the years.


I agree about the dudes. I love the stone man just for that reason , he is unique compared to all the other males out there. I would love some other males that just look evil or creepy but aren't a "character" I do wish Stone man had hands and mine came with a terrible robe, it was put together horribly, just glued in some areas and coming apart, and every year I have trouble arranging his sleeves. I've thought about adding hands, I might just do that this year if I use him.


----------



## Jeepers

My other two gothic candlesticks arrived today from GR! Going to open them soon. If they're anything like the 22" that came yesterday they are Heeeeaaavy! I won't have to worry about a wayward cat or dog tipping these babies over!


----------



## dbruner

I agree that Helsa's hair is a mess. A witch had improves her greatly. The Lady in Black has great hair, I hope Eva does too.


----------



## punkpumpkin

OMG.. I never knew this place existed before I found you all! This is going to be bad for the wallet. I think this is an old item, but I am interested in it. Has anyone gotten the "Crawling Halloween Monster Hand " in the past? Is it good quality? I was thinking of getting one for my party this year. 

http://www.grandinroad.com/crawling-halloween-monster-hand/373963


----------



## ooojen

punkpumpkin said:


> OMG.. I never knew this place existed before I found you all! This is going to be bad for the wallet. I think this is an old item, but I am interested in it. Has anyone gotten the "Crawling Halloween Monster Hand " in the past? Is it good quality? I was thinking of getting one for my party this year.
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/crawling-halloween-monster-hand/373963


Welcome! 
It's a pretty good item-- I like it, but the "cut off" wrist end isn't so great. It's just plastic with the obvious battery compartment, etc. I used some gauze bandages to cover the stump, and I think it looks much better.


----------



## Jeepers

I hadn't noticed these before but I just watched the video and it is a stitch! Really made me laugh. I think I'm going to have to add a couple to my wish list.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I got one of the crawling hands during an after season sale/clearance, year before last I think. Like ooojen said, the cut off end needs to be covered with a piece of cloth or something. I have used a small piece of creepy cloth and I have also used a torn piece of the sleeve of a mans shirt, there are lots of easy ways to cover it. The ring is painted on and it is covered with a thin rubber type material. I always feel like it can be easily torn. it makes the tap tap noise as it moves like in the vid. overall it is pretty cute but I would wait on a a % off sale or free shipping


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought a crawling green Monster hand from another source a few years ago. I'm sure they are pretty much all the same. The walking hand was fun to watch and got around pretty well. Same kind of issue with the wrist area. One thing I will caution anyone who has it, mine had a latex skin on it and I stupidly left it out in a room where it was getting sun and the latex deteriorated quite a bit. So I'd suggest keeping it stored in a dark place, preferably cool area, to keep it as long as possible. I'm going to have to gauze the hand I think and hopefully it will look like just a bad surgery job by Dr. Frankenstein. One of his earlier body part reanimation surgeries LOL.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

I'm sorry, but I'm very disappointed in this year's slection. This is the same company that created Venetian Victoria, Helsa, Sinister Seerena, Woman in Black, etc.? It felt like they were giving haunters a really nice variety of life sized figures to choose from and now I don't know what happened.. GR is just not my cup of tea as it has been in the past I guess.


----------



## ooojen

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm very disappointed in this year's slection. This is the same company that created Venetian Victoria, Helsa, Sinister Seerena, Woman in Black, etc.? It felt like they were giving haunters a really nice variety of life sized figures to choose from and now I don't know what happened.. GR is just not my cup of tea as it has been in the past I guess.


So you didn't like Eerie Eva, Tara, Bernard, Giovanni, DdlM guy, Werewolf guy, or any of the witches? I thought there were some nice ones in there.


----------



## 19215

Good news! I've been emailing the owner of Scary Peeper and the new version GR has is NOT exclusive to them. He has a lot of new products that will be revealed soon too. I've invited him to the forum and pointed him to this thread.


----------



## pipresidente

ooojen said:


> So you didn't like Eerie Eva, Tara, Bernard, Giovanni, DdlM guy, Werewolf guy, or any of the witches? I thought there were some nice ones in there.


I tend to agree with the graveyard caretaker. I think it depends on what you were looking for. I wanted more helsa/Victoria types for my outdoor haunt. Eva is too close to helsa for me, Tara is too scary for my little toters and while awesome for some applications, not what I wanted. Bernard is adorable, but again not what I'm going for. I think Giovanni is weird. They def have some cool indoor props and wreaths and such, but I am also disappointed in outdoor this year.


----------



## ooojen

MattB said:


> Good news! I've been emailing the owner of Scary Peeper and the new version GR has is NOT exclusive to them. He has a lot of new products that will be revealed soon too. I've invited him to the forum and pointed him to this thread.


I love my regular scary peeper. My impression was that he was developed by a small company that made good with some creative designs. I'm glad the tapping peeper is theirs, too, and not someone else's adaptation of their idea! When I saw it on GR, I looked for it on the Scary Peeper site. When the tapping peeper wasn't there, I figured it must have been from some other supplier--- especially since the sculptural style and finish look so different.
I will be looking forward to seeing what else they come up with!


----------



## themyst

ooojen said:


> I love my regular scary peeper.


I like my regular scary peeper better. I think the tapping on the new one is a neat little feature, however I am more into the element of surprise. Tooling around the kitchen or wherever just in your own head doing your own thing for a while, then suddenly you notice the regular scary peeper in the window. It literally took my daughter's breath away when I did it to her. But the tapping peeper, now you are taking away that suspense leading up to it by immediately drawing their attention over to it. Also, I think the scary peeper is much creepier looking than the tapping peeper.


----------



## ooojen

Good point, themyst! There's something extremely unsettling about suddenly finding someone has been watching you while you were unaware.


----------



## Scary Peeper

MattB said:


> Good news! I've been emailing the owner of Scary Peeper and the new version GR has is NOT exclusive to them. He has a lot of new products that will be revealed soon too. I've invited him to the forum and pointed him to this thread.


HI Everybody! MattB reached out to me to let me know that there was some discussion about the Tapping Peeper on here. Thanks MattB and thank you all for your thoughts and opinions! We are a very small company that sells to Grandin Road starting with the Original Scary Peeper about 3 years ago. They are always looking for something new so we gave them the Tapping Peeper to amp things up a little!

In addition to the Original Scary Peeper and the Tapping Peeper, they sell our Scarewolf Rug and Spider Pack. We will have more unique items coming out soon on our website and available on Amazon. These should be available towards the end of August. 

Thank you all for your support and discussion. Grandin Road is a company that seeks out unique items that you can't find anywhere else. We are true Halloween fans at heart and so we are passionate about creating just that.

Thank you all again for your support!

Only 104 days left until Halloween!


----------



## themyst

ooojen said:


> Good point, themyst! There's something extremely unsettling about suddenly finding someone has been watching you while you were unaware.


Yes, you summed up my long-winded reply succinctly!


----------



## 22606

pipresidente said:


> ...I think Giovanni is weird. They def have some cool indoor props and wreaths and such, but I am also disappointed in outdoor this year.


Personally, I think that he is an incredibly cool addition, although the price is out of line for what little he does. I am glad to see so many indoor decorations, but I feel that you are correct about their outdoor selection being not as impressive this year.


----------



## Hilda

punkpumpkin said:


> OMG.. I never knew this place existed before I found you all! This is going to be bad for the wallet. I think this is an old item, but I am interested in it. Has anyone gotten the "Crawling Halloween Monster Hand " in the past? Is it good quality? I was thinking of getting one for my party this year.
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/crawling-halloween-monster-hand/373963


Hi there! I added red glossy paint to the top (sponged it on)... just to downplay the black and battery compartment. I was amazed the top looked like that too. 
I wasn't as clever as the other members who used bloody gauze or a bit of shirt sleeve. LOL That sounds better!
Although... 
When he gets scuttling round the room... I think the bloody camouflage works pretty well.


----------



## themyst

Hilda said:


> Hi there! I added red glossy paint to the top (sponged it on)... just to downplay the black and battery compartment. I was amazing the top looked like that too.
> I wasn't as clever as the other members who used bloody gauze or a bit of shirt sleeve. LOL That sounds better!
> Although...
> When he gets scuttling round the room... I think the bloody camouflage works pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 245792


That's it. I'm ordering one today.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Very cool! You could still put some gauze on it! I have the green witch hand and I put it with a black cape on the floor and witch hat. Then put the soundtrack from OZ," I'm melting, I'm melting"! The hand is outstretched and moving!


----------



## CHEFJULI

I have them and have the three candle gothic stick! They are heavy and very nice!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

CHEFJULI said:


> Very cool! You could still put some gauze on it! I have the green witch hand and I put it with a black cape on the floor and witch hat. Then put the soundtrack from OZ," I'm melting, I'm melting"! The hand is outstretched and moving!


Does your witch hand make a lot of noise? I got a couple of those on clearance as well and the mechanics of them are soooo loud ! and the fingers are kind of cheap and twisted....maybe why they were on clearance lol


----------



## dbruner

I got an email from GR today that my order has shipped. Eva is on her way!!


----------



## Jeepers

My candlesticks are all perfect! Very nicely weighted with very heavy bases. Much nicer looking in person than GR's picture. I'm glad I bought all three. Their tops are all level. The only complaint I have is that they are too shiny. I think I will paint them either black satin or flat black. Satin may be the better choice at it will look the most like cast iron which is the look I am going for.. Now I'm just waiting for my owls. I hope that GR doesn't cancel them as they are a Christmas item rather than Halloween. I'm now waiting for next month to buy other things from GR.


----------



## screamqueen2012

themyst said:


> That's it. I'm ordering one today.


i have two that i put on my gothic pump organ that i put in my front hall...like they are playing the keys...they are pretty cool....


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I bought a crawling green Monster hand from another source a few years ago. I'm sure they are pretty much all the same. The walking hand was fun to watch and got around pretty well. Same kind of issue with the wrist area. One thing I will caution anyone who has it, mine had a latex skin on it and I stupidly left it out in a room where it was getting sun and the latex deteriorated quite a bit. So I'd suggest keeping it stored in a dark place, preferably cool area, to keep it as long as possible. I'm going to have to gauze the hand I think and hopefully it will look like just a bad surgery job by Dr. Frankenstein. One of his earlier body part reanimation surgeries LOL.


i orginally bought these 16 years ago and they still work on the two i had, little weather worn now but i can use them.


----------



## punkpumpkin

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got one of the crawling hands during an after season sale/clearance, year before last I think. Like ooojen said, the cut off end needs to be covered with a piece of cloth or something. I have used a small piece of creepy cloth and I have also used a torn piece of the sleeve of a mans shirt, there are lots of easy ways to cover it. The ring is painted on and it is covered with a thin rubber type material. I always feel like it can be easily torn. it makes the tap tap noise as it moves like in the vid. overall it is pretty cute but I would wait on a a % off sale or free shipping


How often do they have percent off sales? I get nervous about waiting too long. I do have free shipping right now because I just joined.


----------



## panampia

I bought the scary peeper last year, though I didn't have a party...but I am having a party this year, and will use him on the back door in the kitchen. Can't wait! Thank you for creating such a cool prop. And I must ask you...was the NE Patriots cranky coach your inspiration? It sure looks like Coach Bill Belicheck (sp?)!!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght

punkpumpkin said:


> How often do they have percent off sales? I get nervous about waiting too long. I do have free shipping right now because I just joined.


Okay, I went back to look at my posts from last year just to make sure that the old memory was not fading. Here are the facts:


On  August 7th: I received the GrandinRoad Halloween Haven Catalog in the mail.

On October 14th: GrandinRoad had a 25% off sale plus free shipping sale. [ I ordered my large skelly dog at this time.]

On October 20th: Grandin Road had 50% off select Halloween items plus shipping.

On October 25th: GrandinRoad discounted all items to 50% off plus shipping.

I did not go back to previous years but it was either 2013 or 2012 where I received some items at 50% off prior to Halloween. The hard part about waiting to the very last sale is that Halloween delivery is not guaranteed plus the popular items are gone in less than a day or so.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Thanks for doing the leg work Col. Fryght. I thought there was a sale last year and the year before much earlier than that but last year I didn't really buy anything so I guess I just don't remember. I thought they did those 13 hour sales much earlier though? Anyway, if its an item you really want punkpumpkin and have free shipping they use that, You do run the risk of an item selling out if you wait on sales and free shipping is better than nothing, sometimes even better than % off depending on the item. Plus you usually can't use the free shipping offer you have along with the % off , you have to chose. Every once in awhile they will offer a % off along with free shipping, i jump on those.


----------



## 22606

I have ordered new items from GR well ahead of Halloween at a discounted rate, so I know for a fact that there were earlier sales, probably at some point in August.


----------



## Col. Fryght

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks for doing the leg work Col. Fryght. I thought they did those 13 hour sales much earlier though?


They might have had more sales. I just wanted to note the ones that I actually commented on last year, plus I have buzzard's luck on those flash sales. I will pull the trigger on my items on the 25% off plus free shipping if they have it again. Those sales for me are about the same as 50% off plus shipping since I tend to buy only two or three large items.


----------



## ooojen

punkpumpkin said:


> How often do they have percent off sales? I get nervous about waiting too long. I do have free shipping right now because I just joined.


My opinion, for what it's worth, is that if you love an item and think it would be worth the current price, move on it. Free shipping is enough for something you'd feel very bad about missing.

As far as GR personnel goes, it's clear they walk among us. We know they cruise through social media and get ideas of what sort of items are likely to be popular. Putting aside the point about appropriating others' ideas for the moment, it's just good business sense to feel out what's trending in the marketplace. Last year, imo, they made the mistake of not realizing there's a bit of disconnect between typical Halloween fanaticism and mainstream pop culture. (We're not necessarily the reality music competition demographic.) They rectified the mistake this year. I don't know whether they have different people in charge of the social media/culture area, or whether the same people just lived an learned, but I get the feeling they're more savvy this year. 

Last year they went deep discount with some of the items to clear things out late in the season. This year they're telling us they didn't stock as much of each item-- I believe it. Supplies might not be quite as tight as they'd like us to believe, but again, my personal opinion is that there's less stock of each item. We, the hard-core, are a limited market. They can sell us each two different items, but it's harder to sell us each two of the same item, so broader, shallower stock has advantages. Now it's possible they'll be able to re-stock some of the hottest items, but last year there were a few things that premiered, but sold out quickly and didn't reappear. I'm not going to count on it.

So if the social media dept. is watching what types of props we do and don't like, it's not unreasonable to assume they're also taking in our buying strategies. If I were managing a similar department, I'd certainly make sure we were on top of that. A lot of potential customers (us) are saying we'll wait for a good sale. They've set a precedent by giving us great discounts before Halloween in previous years. If they don't toss us a bone, we're going to be unhappy with them. But if they wait and toss it after our favorites are gone, we'll only have ourselves to blame, and maybe next year well move faster. 

I can't say they'll do the same as I would, but if *I* were in that position, I'd pare down on quantities of each item and not run sales until late, after I suspected what items would run long. I'd try to set a *new* precedent-- try to shake loose the folks who are waiting for a better sale. While we wait, we might change our minds or find other things to spend our money on, from other suppliers. The sooner we commit to buy, the better for them, so clearly the wise thing would be to develop a strategy that encouraged early buying at full price. That's long-term logic, imo, but who knows whether the decision-makers are looking long-term, or only at this year's bottom line. Middle management issues...lol!
We'll see. Personally, I went ahead and ordered my Most-loved items. I have several other things I'd like, but wouldn't be heartbroken if I missed out on them. Those I'm tabling in hopes that there will still be an amazing sale or two. Maybe GR will see that we enjoy the game and will indulge us


----------



## 22606

After last year's outcome, it seems that they _have_ learned not to go the 'pop' route this time around, mercifully. Honestly, and this is simply my opinion, if they want customers to make purchases (especially larger ones) sooner rather than later, the items should be more reasonably priced to begin with, leaving no need to wait for a huge sale; _many_ retailers need to realize that, not just Grandin Road.


----------



## Rustie

For those who have bought the crawling hand: if it hits a wall or obstacle will it change directions? Or just keep bumping up against it? Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> After last year's outcome, it seems that they _have_ learned not to go the 'pop' route this time around, mercifully. Honestly, and this is simply my opinion, if they want customers to make purchases (especially larger ones) sooner rather than later, the items should be more reasonably priced to begin with, leaving no need to wait for a huge sale; _many_ retailers need to realize that, not just Grandin Road.



Gathgoyle, that doesn't take into account the biggest marketing lesson learned in recent history and that's the one by Ron Johnson and JC Penneys. His philosophy was to reduce prices across the board and essentially eliminate sales. Product had a reasonable price to begin with and he figured he would sell more and still make the profit margin they targeted. Lessons learned were Once you reduce a price it's hard to then have a sale on that item if you are trying to maintain a certain percentage of profit after overhead. Once you reduce the price you can't go back up without customer revolt and boycotting. Plus he started carrying lines of higher quality merchandise his customers didn't want to pay for even at a supposed lower price range than at other stores. 

I assume every retailer tries to work out some formula when they do their ordering as to what price to set it at for regular pricing and then I assume they figure so many sales will occur and try to calculate what they might sell and make off of it during sales or clearance. Always a guessing game and that's also why retailers will limit quantities because they don't want to end up losing money over the sales life of the product on the shelf. We've seen that when GR does their quick sales or when clearance items are limited and sell out quickly.

Frontgate and Grandinroad are what I would call high-end catalog companies carrying pretty nice quality merchandise. Halloween I am sure is just a smaller segment albeit popular and I'd venture to guess their customer base as a whole has a decent amount of disposable income. Their props depending on size or how much animation have always been priced at certain price points ranging from 49.00 to 299.00. Shipping costs have gone up big time for retailers. They need to pay them when receiving and incur them when distributing merchandise to their various stores or warehouses and need to figure shipping costs in when setting pricing on items even though on the buyer's end. GR absorbs that buyer cost when they offer free shipping and sometimes on returns of damaged merchandise that many times is the result of the manufacturer/shipper not them. 

I think a company has to be stupid to set their prices so low as to risk not making a profit on a item. You get one shot at Seasonal stuff and have to order way in advance not knowing what the economy will be like down the road. I know there are loss leaders but those are more for grocery stores that carry thousands of items and can afford to make up for it on others. It was interesting to see that Walmart this year with their low prices had some bad quarter/s. They are so large and carries thousands of items however so generally they can more easily adjust pricing to get them to a profitable level. Not so I'm sure for places like Grandinroad, Spirit Halloween, etc.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

As for the pop merchandise last year at GR, I think someone sold it to them based on the popularity of all these American Idol, You've Got Talent shows and American's apparent obsession over it carrying over to halloween. I also think it was an idea sold to adults as something the younger ToTers would enjoy, although the rockers were more in the era of the parents I'd say. Couldn't help but notice even Gemmy updated one of their witches to a cute young witch, not the typically scary older traditional one.


----------



## 22606

I get your points, GoS, but I have not found JC Penney's products appealing for years; even if the quality may have gone up, the styles need to draw consumers in and make them want to go through with a purchase. Grandin Road seems to have no problem catching the eye of many, based on this thread alone, though it appears that a good amount of we customers have become so accustomed to their sales that we will not bite until that point, which is something that _they_ caused. What baffles me is how GR can anticipate selling multiples of items that cost nearly or over $1,000. While some customers have much higher incomes, I am sure, how many can they realistically expect to sell at those prices? 

While I realize that they are discounters, the TJX family of brands, Burlington, and others _never_ have sales, yet they have no trouble maintaining a customer base and are thriving. If prices are far more reasonable, there is no need to artificially lower them to make patrons think that they are saving, which is what JCP did and later got shot in the foot by when they attempted to alter the policy. I could say the same for GR to a lesser extent, being stuck liquidating items after the season, selling them (including life-size figures) at points for less than 1/3 their original prices. I am not a marketing major, but, respectfully, I would like to think that I have enough (un)common sense to understand business and how to minimize loss.


----------



## punkpumpkin

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks for doing the leg work Col. Fryght. I thought there was a sale last year and the year before much earlier than that but last year I didn't really buy anything so I guess I just don't remember. I thought they did those 13 hour sales much earlier though? Anyway, if its an item you really want punkpumpkin and have free shipping they use that, You do run the risk of an item selling out if you wait on sales and free shipping is better than nothing, sometimes even better than % off depending on the item. Plus you usually can't use the free shipping offer you have along with the % off , you have to chose. Every once in awhile they will offer a % off along with free shipping, i jump on those.


Yeah, I think I will get the items I am really interested in that aren't to too expensive, but if big sale come along try to snatch some other high rice tag items. Even waiting til September would be pushing it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> I get your points, GoS, but I have not found JC Penney's products appealing for years; even if the quality may have gone up, the styles need to draw consumers in and make them want to go through with a purchase. Grandin Road seems to have no problem catching the eye of many, based on this thread alone, though it appears that a good amount of we customers have become so accustomed to their sales that we will not bite until that point, which is something that _they_ caused. What baffles me is how GR can anticipate selling multiples of items that cost nearly or over $1,000. While some customers have much higher incomes, I am sure, how many can they realistically expect to sell at those prices?
> 
> While I realize that they are discounters, the TJX family of brands, Burlington, and others _never_ have sales, yet they have no trouble maintaining a customer base and are thriving. If prices are far more reasonable, there is no need to artificially lower them to make patrons think that they are saving, which is what JCP did and later got shot in the foot by when they attempted to alter the policy. I could say the same for GR to a lesser extent, being stuck liquidating items after the season, selling them (including life-size figures) at points for less than 1/3 their original prices. *I am not a marketing major, but, respectfully, I would like to think that I have enough (un)common sense to understand business and how to minimize loss*.



Not saying in the least that you aren't making valid points. Just that I think GR's business model and philosophy is different than the typical store with sales events and so while you look at them losing money on the halloween stuff for example, I really doubt they do. For one we know that the cost to produce the average life-size prop is not that much. 

I wasn't picking Penneys to mention their products per se, more Ron's attempt to offer one lower price, and not play the sales angle. Here in the Bay Area there are plenty of people with disposable income with salaries being pretty good. But honestly there are people all over the U.S. who have done well and buying the HH for example is not a stretch. Look at the money people all over spend on Christmas each year. Despite their huge price tag and sucky gas mileage huge SUVs sell like crazy. Some years ago we all found that GR had unique and pretty great looking props for halloween and that their sales and clearance events made them more affordable. So I think the majority of us try to take advantage of their sales. And thank goodness they have continued to have them...although my closets are now full thanks to them! 

Since you brought up TJX family of stores, etc., they don't have sales because they buy excess at deeply discounted wholesale prices from companies like Frontgate, etc. I don't know if TJX buyers get things from SurLaTable and William Sonoma or from smaller kitchen specialty shops but I see many of the same products there. Of course you don't get the depth or breath of those type items as in the specialty stores. TJX uses the eye-catching higher-end items from other stores to attract buyers into their stores. Many might not know this but TJX owns several brands, and they carry lots of items in their store under these branded names. The packaging may not say HomeGoods or TJMaxx on them but they sell a lot of pillows, towels, lighting, kitchen stuff and decor, including halloween, under those brands so probably make their spread on those plus the reduced "left overs and overstocks" from others and so don't need to use sales as an incentive to reach their profit targets. I think their buyers have a good eye, especially for halloween, not unlike GR. Those two companies are responsible for a lot, a lot, of my halloween props and decor.

GR can buy in quantity at their end, where a product might be carried for a few years, lowering their unit cost and help them reach a certain profit level and allow them to sell more at occasional sales events. Can be like a loss leader for them. The hope is always you might find at least one other item to buy and if you don't chances are you will tell someone else about your great buy and send them their way. Free customer lead for them and one coming with a recommendation. When they eventually decide to move an item out they either put it on clearance or sell to a jobber who buys excess stock and resells on his own. They probably still do okay when averaged out. Getting repeat customers is the goal of companies. Sales keep those same customers checking in all the time because it does psychologically make us feel better about our purchases. Checking in is easy enough to do online as oppose to driving to the stores like TJMaxx so there GR has an advantage. I bet they don't have to take much in the way of a write-down and I'm sure they also take advantage of donations to recoop some of that like Target and other stores do at end of season. I think I've seen a few of GR's big reapers end up in my Goodwill one or two halloweens. 

GR has been in business for quite a number of years carrying more luxury type items and I think they have a business model that works well for them and it does vary from your typical brick and mortar store like a Target who moves a lot of items through it but seldom repeats the same exact items. Almost forgot GR also has their outlet stores now so one more avenue to move older or excess items through and get them sold still at a profit I would bet.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Rustie said:


> For those who have bought the crawling hand: if it hits a wall or obstacle will it change directions? Or just keep bumping up against it? Thanks!


I can't say out of experience but I would say it would just keep hitting the wall. I really don't know for sure though, sorry I know that doesn't help.
On another note on the hand I saw in pictures that At Home is going to carry the hand in the stores ( looks the same, same color and size) and also a gramophone similar to GR. 
Kmart has an attic light on their site and At Home has the chattering teeth from CVS last year.


----------



## punkpumpkin

Does anyone have this fogging cauldron or werewolf rug? Any photos or video of it in action would be great! They both look really cool.

http://www.grandinroad.com/foggy-halloween-cauldron/13168?fromCart=true

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-scarewolf-rug/681391?fromCart=true


----------



## Serpentia

> ooojen: As far as GR personnel goes, it's clear they walk among us. We know they cruise through social media and get ideas of what sort of items are likely to be popular. Putting aside the point about appropriating others' ideas for the moment, it's just good business sense to feel out what's trending in the marketplace. Last year, imo, they made the mistake of not realizing there's a bit of disconnect between typical Halloween fanaticism and mainstream pop culture. (We're not necessarily the reality music competition demographic.) They rectified the mistake this year.


This is an excellent point. We're a classic crowd. We don't much connect with that type of current pop culture; our archetypes span the centuries.


----------



## printersdevil

I just received the cauldron recently and have not tried it. I am disappointed in the look of it. The bowl for the mister is not very deep either. Due to the amoutn of the shipping I paid, I am keeping it. I did get it on sale, but not really pleased with it.


Others seem to love it or some have complained that it spits water.


----------



## punkpumpkin

Yeah I really dont like how it is covered in fabric, I don't know what cauldron would be covered in fabric. I have free shipping with them right now, but it would be a lot of shipping I am sure if I wanted to return it. I might pass. Let me know if you try it out!


----------



## Serpentia

QUICK AND DIRTY EVA REVIEW, PART 1: 

I simply could not resist! I have waited three days to debox Eva, and altho I didn't want to go whole-hog with setting up tonight, this much I can tell you about Eerie Eva - I'm not nearly done with her tho, so more info tomorrow:

1. I really like her, and she's a great compliment to Vicky and Helsa. 

2. GRANDIN ROAD HAS FORSAKEN THE WOOLY FUZZY HAIR, opting instead for Saran hair as is found on the head of your average doll. 

Pluses:

This hair is much nicer quality than Victoria and Helsa's hair. No frizzes, flyaways or bald spots WOOO-HOO

Its a really pretty color! 

Minus: 

It comes out of the box *really* tangled, and it needs some styling to make it look really good. Quite a bit of combing, in fact. This is no prob to people like me, who delight in futzing around with our life-size props. To a guy without a woman in the house to help them primp the figure.... it might be a problem. 

3. Stand-pole connectors are still crap, just like Helsa's. 

4. The dress is quite okay! Less voluminous than Victoria's, but with more drape than Helsa's. 

5. Eva is wearing a non-negotiable Snooki-bump [you cannot take it down]. Now I like Snooki-bumps. I've worn them myself. My Helsa is wearing one - I bundled her hair under a wig-skin, popped on a wig and hey presto: Helsa has an elegant hairdo. But just know: that bump is staying, unless you have way mad Saran-hair skillz. I actually like it, and Eva bears no resemblance to Snooki, so rest easy. Completely different vibe. [Saran hair is a spun plastic, and is nothing like working with human hair, so I made that distinction]

I like Eva a lot and am glad I bought her! More pix Monday July 20, promise.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I remember you had a long work weekend so was delighted to see your post tonight. She sounds interesting...I will be curious to see the bump more than anything I think. Thanks for your review. BTW you have willpower even if it's Sunday nite and a day early!

curious how long her hair is and surprised they don't add a hairnet when they are ready to box her. Maybe we should suggest that in reviews to GR on their website.


----------



## Hilda

This just happened!!

Squeeeeeee (Yes. The all annoying squeeeeeeee!)
This is mommy's Christmas Morning! 









I'll be back with photos after I tear open the boxes!


----------



## Hilda

So first, I received the Haunted Clock. 
Since I had read the review given here, I was bracing for the worst. So with that in mind, I was kind of nicely surprised. I don't hate it. However, I do agree that the photography for GR does make it appear a little more, substantial (?) than it is.

Everything mentioned in the review is true. It is very plastic (looking and feeling). That said, I found the design pretty and goes well with my theme. Also the clock face is glued paper. You can tell right away. It reminds me of the same quality of the Cracker Barrel type gag animated props. I liked the skelly face and lights appearing. It is DEFINITELY in that 'gag prop' type category. Not 'realistic prop' category. Does that make sense?

My seven year old son thought it was amusing and seemed disappointed when I put it away. So that is a good thing! ONLY.... it really is sensitive and was triggering from slight noises and when we moved around the room. So it will have to be turned off and on individually to show people? It would be so annoying if in a room with a party going on.

The scream? Well, I felt the scream was no louder than the rest of the effect, so it even passed my autistic son's 'no screaming' test. (He tolerated it.)

So my final thoughts? I like it a lot. To be honest, for the price I sure wish it was a more realistic looking prop. Only, I like the style, I like the gag effect. So I'm happy. Maybe if I had not read the previous member's review, I might have been expecting too much and had been disappointed. LOL

I hope this helps others decide if they want to spend the money or not for it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So what else is in the other boxes Hilda????


----------



## Cloe

I second that killing suspense, Hilda. I kept flipping back here to see what you got. I think I'm as excited to see as you are!


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So what else is in the other boxes Hilda????





Cloe said:


> I second that killing suspense, Hilda. I kept flipping back here to see what you got. I think I'm as excited to see as you are!


hahaha Thank you!! I'm working on it as fast as I can. I can't wait to share so someone else might decide to order something (or not).


----------



## Hilda

Next is Skully the ground breaker. I have no idea why I did not grab him before now. I thought he was the ugliest of the brothers... Well, he is one handsome guy and I am in love with him!!

The colors are really cool on the face. He goes really well in our kitchen. I just happened to open him in there and now I think I am going to make him a standing body and he is our new COOK!! hahahaha 

What will he be preparing? Well... brains of course.  With a nice bottle of chianti right on the counter too. Woot Woot. I am having a good time. Can you tell? hahaha

Withering Height Inn's new chef... Skully. Now I have to find and zombify a chef's outfit.


----------



## ooojen

The clock looks great in your pictures. Maybe it looks like cheap plastic in the harsh light of day, but at a party, by candle-light, I suspect it will look excellent.
Looking forward to seeing Chef Skully in a toque!


----------



## Hilda

Here's an item probably not on anyone's radar, but I thought I would share.

The past two years, I've had the Martha Stewart bat decals on our wall. I think I picked them up at Target for about $10. There are quite a few bats on a large sheet. They are removable. I like the way they look and the feeling they add to the room.

I saw that GR was carrying felt bat silhouettes, but they are pricey. A set of 4 larger ones is $15, and the set of small and medium ones is $15 also. So that is $30 for less bats than the Target decals. However, from the photographs that GR have, I thought the felt bats bend outward a little and would be a more... realistic effect? So I bought two sets. I don't know. Seems a lot of money still for cut felt silhouettes. 

To be honest, I don't know about this. They are thick cut felt bat silhouettes. I don't know what I was expecting. LOL There is a thin wire in the body so you can bend the wings back. I am VERY worried about the sticky tape they use. We are going to painting our living room and I can't see how this is not going to pull paint off, even though the description said the adhesive was safe for walls. I am not sure once we paint, that my husband will want me to put these up. 

So anyway, this one may have been something I should have passed on. I still like them. I hope they don't ruin our new paint. I include a photo of one next to the older Martha Stewart decals for comparison.

I won't know until I get the whole swarm up on the wall. Perhaps I will fall in love with them after all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Perfect with your framed print! Was that a GR purchase from a few years back?

BTW Skully looks perfect in your kitchen. The coloring couldn't be better and I like the idea of the cook. Do you still have the chef's hat? A colored cauliflower head in a pot would be perfect on the stove.


----------



## Hilda

The last item I received in today's boxes is the mummification head. 

I really like it. It's a good prop. It is the same... feeling to it that the busts we all talk about from Home Goods and such have. It is not as 'realistic' looking as their photograph. It's a nice size. It's heavy. Cool mummy detailing. So overall? I am happy with it.

I am thinking.. maybe, I'll play with it a little next year when I make my laboratory theme. Perhaps corpse it up a little more and make it really nasty and disgusting for my lab. haha 

So my only honest opinion is... that it is more statue and bust like, and not realistic mummy looking. If that makes sense. Hope that helps anyone else make their decision. 

EDIT POST: I added more photos and information on next page.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Perfect with your framed print! Was that a GR purchase from a few years back?
> 
> BTW Skully looks perfect in your kitchen. The coloring couldn't be better and I like the idea of the cook. Do you still have the chef's hat? A colored cauliflower head in a pot would be perfect on the stove.


Thanks! I can't remember if I got the vampire print off ebay or on GR. It is the one GR carried. I also got all four of the zombie/vampire family portraits that year as well. I do think the bat swarm will grow on me. Hope it does not peel the paint.

I am SUPER excited to make Scully a body and get him dressed!  Thanks.


----------



## Spookybella977

Hilda ooojen is right the clock looks great in your pictures! 

Has anyone received the eye orbs yet??


----------



## ooojen

If I could make a suggestion-- You might try sticking up a couple of the bats behind a piece of furniture or where you ordinarily hang a picture. Then after a week or so if they would mar the paint when you took them down, you'd know not to put them in the middle of the room...but any damage would be hidden.

Your mummy guy appears to have higher contrast than mine-- lighter light areas and darker dark areas. The top of mine's head isn't so light colored, and the color grades more gradually. I agree that it's a good prop, but also that it would benefit from a little tweaking for realism. They did use a different color paint for the "fabric" over the shoulders, and that's helpful. One more color worked into the head and hands would add more depth, though. A little ivory yellow on the teeth wouldn't hurt, and maybe some jute threads to add a little texture to the cords, Just a little input could take it from very good to great.


----------



## Cloe

Great stuff, Hilda. Funny you reminded me when I placed an order this winter for the lab specimens I ordered a set of those bats. When I placed the order I didn't notice they weren't in stock till later and funny thing is I do believe I paid with paypal. So they've had my $ for months. Dare I admit that (the middle age factor) I have a Jack Skellington comforter and thought the bats on the wall above my bed would be a nice touch. I have the decals, and also the Martha Stewart 3D bats, which I love and use every Halloween, but thought since it was year round these might look less cheesy. I highly recommend the bits of poster putty for damage free wall hanging. It also enables you to move around and re-use them. I even use it to steady heavy mirrors and pictures at the bottom and think it works well. Hmm ..now I'm really torn on the clock, and I think Skully will make a great looking creepy chef.


----------



## Cloe

Spookybella977 said:


> Has anyone received the eye orbs yet??


Mine are on their way but not scheduled for delivery till Thursday.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I like how you repurpose these guys to make them your own! I agree, this should be in the kitchen!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> The last item I received in today's boxes is the mummification head.
> 
> I really like it. It's a good prop. It is the same... feeling to it that the busts we all talk about from Home Goods and such have. It is not as 'realistic' looking as their photograph. It's a nice size. It's heavy. Cool mummy detailing. So overall? I am happy with it.
> 
> I am thinking.. maybe, I'll play with it a little next year when I make my laboratory theme. Perhaps corpse it up a little more and make it really nasty and disgusting for my lab. haha
> 
> So my only honest opinion is... that it is more statue and bust like, and not realistic mummy looking. If that makes sense. Hope that helps anyone else make their decision.


He looks pretty much like I remember from the website but you have the advantage of having him in your house. Is he 360 or does he have a flat back? Glad you like him well enough though. Can I assume he'd be one you'd want to get GR's Free Shipping on? Also curious if he a cement composite material? 

Couple of backstories he inspires me to imagine. Now I can see using him as some side show exhibit, one of those tales of the weird...Here are the partial remains of John Doe; he stole from the owner of a cement factory owner and the owner decided to encase him in cement to forever be a warning to anyone else. His upper body sat at the entrance to the company for decades. Sadly the rest of John Doe lies inside the factory's floor. ....Maybe he could use some moss growing on him. 

He also could be a criminal thrown into quicksand, which dried up and he was later dug up and found to be mummified. Maybe pour some sand around him to complete the story. 

He could be a person a witch or wizard captured and turned to stone.

I kind of like him....


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> He looks pretty much like I remember from the website but you have the advantage of having him in your house. Is he 360 or does he have a flat back? Glad you like him well enough though. Can I assume he'd be one you'd want to get GR's Free Shipping on? Also curious if he a cement composite material?
> 
> Couple of backstories he inspires me to imagine. Now I can see using him as some side show exhibit, one of those tales of the weird...Here are the partial remains of John Doe; he stole from the owner of a cement factory owner and the owner decided to encase him in cement to forever be a warning to anyone else. His upper body sat at the entrance to the company for decades. Sadly the rest of John Doe lies inside the factory's floor. ....Maybe he could use some moss growing on him.
> 
> He also could be a criminal thrown into quicksand, which dried up and he was later dug up and found to be mummified. Maybe pour some sand around him to complete the story.
> 
> He could be a person a witch or wizard captured and turned to stone.
> 
> I kind of like him....


Oh wow! I love all your creative ideas for him!!!! 

It's heavy and the bottom is white. I don't know if that is the material he is made of.. or if it is painted. I could scratch a bit and see. haha
He is a full figure all the way around. I will take photos of his back and bottom and be back!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

duplicate?? not sure how that happened.... I guess I was editing my post and didn't realize it had posted already. Was adding that it reminded me of a bog person. They use to tie up criminals and throw them in the bogs to die and be buried. Lots of examples on the internet. I could see using some peat moss around him but since it has spores in it most likely, not a good material to have around anyone that could develop a respiratory infection. Probably stick with the sand instead.


----------



## Hilda

I'm back! I love the idea of the bog mummy. I think I am going with that!!

OK so, I have to revise my first impression in that it is not THAT heavy. I have NO idea what it is made of. I picked it back up and it was lighter than I thought. Then when I went and picked up the large bust from Home Goods, there was no comparison in weight.

It's definitely not plastic. Perhaps hollow resin? I honestly have no idea! Upon second look, the bottom is painted white. So no clues there on material.

I do like it VERY much. I provided a photo with the other bust for comparison. 

Here are more views from different angles.


----------



## dbruner

Thanks for posting Hilda, I can't wait to get my Skully. Where did you get the "Don't Open Dead Inside" door cover? I need one of those for my zombie party.


----------



## RCIAG

Oh I wish he were just a little larger but he does look good. I may just wait to see what busts HG has this year though.


Anyone got the Mad Hatter yet?


----------



## ooojen

I'm pretty sure it is hollow resin.
Here's the original, for those who are curious. It might help give some ideas for giving it a bit more realistic finish---
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/01/photogalleries/wip-week11/photo4.html

This would make a good companion piece for next year:
http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-get/I0000LyQVZQbyJ7A/s/750/750/03PER-41-26-Peruvian-Mummy.jpg


----------



## Hilda

dbruner said:


> Thanks for posting Hilda, I can't wait to get my Skully. Where did you get the "Don't Open Dead Inside" door cover? I need one of those for my zombie party.


Well thank you!  Actually, that's a lauan bifold door that I painted.


----------



## dbruner

Great paint job!


----------



## Serpentia

As promised, Eva pix. I was unable to take outside pix as planned, because it has been monsooning here for the greater part of the day. Hopefully tomorrow will be nicer for that. I'm not really complaining, because its been dangerously hot here and every little bit of cloud-cover helps. 

I am IN NO WAY finished styling Eva. I have barely even begun.... that brooch will be replaced as soon as I find the one I was planning on using [its around here somewhere...] and of course a new manicure is coming. I think this time I will do a black and copper French manicure. However! On to the pix: in my crowded little hobby-room...


----------



## Serpentia

...A few more.... this girl has presence. Of course, so do Victoria and Helsa. 

























Her hair is LONG! I did not crop the last pic as much, so you could see that there's fairly good hair coverage in the back. This is a great improvement from the days when - I guess - GR was thinking that no one would be viewing Victoria from the back. HELL-O, not true at all. 

This face is a new sculpt from Vicky and Helsa.


----------



## printersdevil

How much is Eva. I like her!


----------



## RCIAG

That hair is a HUGE improvement over Helsa's last hair. I love the bump too! I'd hairnet her hair for storage though, just to keep it neater.


----------



## Serpentia

printersdevil said:


> How much is Eva. I like her!


I think she was $79, the now-standard price for these girls. I was lucky enough to have paid $69 for Venetian Victoria back in 2011, but I think those days are gone forever. I think GR has free shipping today for outdoor décor, she might qualify.


----------



## Serpentia

RCIAG said:


> That hair is a HUGE improvement over Helsa's last hair. I love the bump too! I'd hairnet her hair for storage though, just to keep it neater.


Oh yes, hairnets for the win!! I will be doing that. I never want to have to detangle all that, ever again. Yikes.


----------



## 22606

Neat purchases, Hilda. The clock's shell is amazing, although I wish that it actually functioned as one, like the witch boot pedestal clock that they offer. Not sure what I think of the mummy as such, mainly due to the difference in the paint compared to how it appears at GR's site, but as a bust it is awesome.

Eva looks great, Serpentia. She costs $89, though


----------



## Chelsiestein

OH MY GOSH!! I had never heard of this website until now! I had never looked at the thread before. I am debating on this bat poncho with jewels on clearance for $19...yay or nay? It seems like such a great price!!


----------



## Caroluna

Chelsiestein, I bought the poncho last year at the clearance price and I think it is really nice. It has a good weight and I wore it beyond Halloween.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Caroluna said:


> Chelsiestein, I bought the poncho last year at the clearance price and I think it is really nice. It has a good weight and I wore it beyond Halloween.


Doesn't take too much convincing for me! Since I newly registered, I got free shipping!! I intend on it being a part of my everyday wardrobe


----------



## Horrorween

I am going to Check out Grandin road right now and possibly make an order.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Horrorween said:


> I am going to Check out Grandin road right now and possibly make an order.


Show us if you place an order!


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

ooojen said:


> So you didn't like Eerie Eva, Tara, Bernard, Giovanni, DdlM guy, Werewolf guy, or any of the witches? I thought there were some nice ones in there.


Honestly, none of them appeal to me much. If I were to buy one, it would be Eerie Eva, but then again it's just the same concept as figures past with a different color wig glued on. I'm not into animatronics because I don't trust them to last and I find alot of them to just look cheesy when they move. Grandin Road was creating awesome, fresh, creative static figures that looked really high end but were reasonably priced at $79/$89. Disappointed that there are very slim pickings for that category this year.

If you're in that same boat as me, Oriental Trading actually has a pretty cool static figure that I'll probably grab instead when I see a coupon.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I got the spider poncho last year too and it is nice! I do like the skelleton poncho this year and will probably buy it as well!


----------



## CHEFJULI

I like it! Not sure if you want to change the color but it is a good piece! I totally forgot about this!


----------



## CHEFJULI

It looks like a great addition to your current Haunted Hotel look! How tall is it? !2 inches? I like it even though it is plastic! If it was metal, it would be a lot more money! I think you will end up liking it more and more!


----------



## punkpumpkin

CHEFJULI said:


> I got the spider poncho last year too and it is nice! I do like the skelleton poncho this year and will probably buy it as well!


I like the look of the skeleten poncho, but it says it is 100% polyester and so I was wondering if it would be scratchy at all. I like the look of the spider web poncho as well. Has anyone gotten this spider web poncho int he past?


----------



## CHEFJULI

I have this one and I like it very much! I'm still going to buy the skelly poncho as I like that look too!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> Honestly, none of them appeal to me much. If I were to buy one, it would be Eerie Eva, but then again it's just the same concept as figures past with a different color wig glued on. I'm not into animatronics because I don't trust them to last and I find alot of them to just look cheesy when they move. Grandin Road was creating awesome, fresh, creative static figures that looked really high end but were reasonably priced at $79/$89. Disappointed that there are very slim pickings for that category this year.
> 
> If you're in that same boat as me, Oriental Trading actually has a pretty cool static figure that I'll probably grab instead when I see a coupon.


I do like this Vampire lady. Inspired me to look at the OT site, several things on there I like actually.


----------



## themyst

Never mind ... was looking at an old email.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I bought the skeleton poncho from a seller on Ebay. $20 and free shipping. Here's a link if anyone is interested, it's the exact same as the one on Grandin Road. For $20, I'm happy with it. However if I had spent $34 plus shipping, I wouldn't have been so thrilled.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/271916097447?lpid=82&chn=ps


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I'm also interested in the spider web poncho, but I'm really debating because of the price. Is it a quality piece or is it cheap fabric?


----------



## allears22

I took a look at OT and a lot of their items looks like some of the things I bought from GR last year. I do think there are some things that I could grab and make them look better for not much money. I have ordered things from them in the past though and haven't ever been happy with quality, not sure about Halloween items.

I am waiting for a GR sale again to grab some more items for this year.


----------



## punkpumpkin

Is the skelten poncho a scratchy material at all? Is it comfortable? Do you have a photo of it in real life?


----------



## punkpumpkin

Pretty little nightmare, Is the skeleten poncho a scratchy material at all? Is it comfortable? Do you have a photo of it in real life?


----------



## Chelsiestein

I love the spider web and skeleton ponchos! Money is a little tight, so I will hold off for now. The $19 bat poncho was in my budget


----------



## punkpumpkin

Ghost of Spookie said:


> He looks pretty much like I remember from the website but you have the advantage of having him in your house. Is he 360 or does he have a flat back? Glad you like him well enough though. Can I assume he'd be one you'd want to get GR's Free Shipping on? Also curious if he a cement composite material?
> 
> Couple of backstories he inspires me to imagine. Now I can see using him as some side show exhibit, one of those tales of the weird...Here are the partial remains of John Doe; he stole from the owner of a cement factory owner and the owner decided to encase him in cement to forever be a warning to anyone else. His upper body sat at the entrance to the company for decades. Sadly the rest of John Doe lies inside the factory's floor. ....Maybe he could use some moss growing on him.
> 
> He also could be a criminal thrown into quicksand, which dried up and he was later dug up and found to be mummified. Maybe pour some sand around him to complete the story.
> 
> He could be a person a witch or wizard captured and turned to stone.
> 
> I kind of like him....


OMG. What a great idea!! I actually thought of something a little different when you said this. Because I am going a frightful fairy tales party and thought I could maybe paint him gold, put a crown on his head and have him be a king midas who turned himself to gold.


----------



## Hilda

HOLY HUGE EYEBALLS BATMAN!!!!

Yipes!! These things are ginormous! hahahaha

OK. Got to run. Be back later with better photos.


----------



## themyst

Today I received my two strobe disks, two skeleton rats, the Gemmy fire & ice spotlight, and the tree face and arms.

The strobe disks are your typical flashing battery operated disks that you'd stick inside a pumpkin. These are great, but I probably would have saved a few bucks buying them at a discount store. I don't mind paying a little extra though supporting a store that sells such cool things.

The skeleton rats met my expectations and I'm very happy. I wish I had money to burn as I'd buy some more. Their heads move and you can open and close their mouths. Their tails are delicate I think, just as a real rat's tail would be. I took one out and have him sitting on top of my workbench in the basement, just to creep out my unsuspecting husband when he goes to look for a tool. That is my idea of great fun. 









The fire & ice spotlight is okay ... I think I was expecting it to be more orange than red though. My bad ... after all it was right in the description and fire and ice generally means red and white. I tried it during the day in my living room, we'll see how it looks when it gets dark. 

The tree face and arms were heavier and more substantial than I expected. (ETA: maybe not too substantial, it feels hollow inside). Well, I'm not sure what I really expected, as I also have the Nottingham tree face (from Design Toscano) which was flexible and you screwed it to your tree on two sides, and Whispering Wilhelm (also from Design Toscano) which is a hard resin (that chips like ceramic if you're not careful) with the keyhole hanger in the back. The GR tree face and arms is like that one - it has a keyhole hanger on the back. I only took it out of the package to take a quick look, I'm assuming the arms also have the same hanging method. 

I was going to hang this on a tree in my front yard that is kind of away from my house but closer to the road. My immediate thought is that someone could easily lift and steal them. I wonder how I might make them a little more secure. After I figure that out, I'll post pics of them after they are hung.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Hilda said:


> HOLY HUGE EYEBALLS BATMAN!!!!
> 
> Yipes!! These things are ginormous! hahahaha
> 
> OK. Got to run. Be back later with better photos.
> 
> View attachment 246167


ahhhhhhhhhhhh better to see you with my dear......they are big, well hilda, you know like jewelry, if you cant see it across the room it aint worth wearing...lol


----------



## screamqueen2012

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> Honestly, none of them appeal to me much. If I were to buy one, it would be Eerie Eva, but then again it's just the same concept as figures past with a different color wig glued on. I'm not into animatronics because I don't trust them to last and I find alot of them to just look cheesy when they move. Grandin Road was creating awesome, fresh, creative static figures that looked really high end but were reasonably priced at $79/$89. Disappointed that there are very slim pickings for that category this year.
> 
> If you're in that same boat as me, Oriental Trading actually has a pretty cool static figure that I'll probably grab instead when I see a coupon.


they must hve just added her...i like her...when do they do coupons? have i missed those?


----------



## printersdevil

punkpumpkin, love the idea of the statute being King Midas!


----------



## Hilda

I am laughing at myself. I was so excited to buy the eyeballs I did not actually register in my head the size. I have a gum ball dispenser type jar and I was thinking I was going to display them in there. hahaha NOPE!

These are classic large and medium Christmas ornament size. Upon inspection, I think that is exactly what they were. Ornaments. There is a round circle of color coordinated tape RIGHT ON THE TOP of each, where I assume an ornament hanger would be inserted. That bums me out. I can't lie. It's noticeable. Some strategically placed moss in the bowl perhaps?

They are a pretty graphic. There is an eye on each side. 
They are VERY shiny. So no chance of these being 'realistic'. 
Just a pretty funky decorative item.

Any questions?

(Why didn't they turn the graphic upside down so the piece of tape is on the BOTTOM. Sigh...)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda, they would look great with a hanger in them and hung on a tree! I love the paint job on them and will order them. Very nice. What kind of diameter are they? Are they glass btw or easily breakable?

Yeah funny position for the hole, unless you could hang them. Guess you could glue some moss over the covers if you use them in a vase and will be noticable. Nice bowl you have them in.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hilda, they would look great with a hanger in them and hung on a tree! I love the paint job on them and will order them. Very nice. What kind of diameter are they? Are they glass btw or easily breakable?


I know. Cool ornaments. I wonder if we CAN get a hanger in them. LOL

OK, I wrapped my sewing measuring tape around each. The large one is 12 1/2 inches around and the smaller one is 10 inches.

They are not glass. I do not think they are breakable. They feel... hollow and some kind of thin hard material. VERY shiny and you can tap on them with your fingernails.


----------



## ooojen

Funny, I didn't realize they were big either, and I *usually* check the size of things I order. I assumed they were approximately human eyeball sized. 

I like the look of them, but yeah, the tape/sticker thing-- not good. 
I ordered mine on the 8th, and they're not listed as shipped yet-- it says, "in stock".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I know you can find ornament replacement tops. Seen them in the stores during xmas time. Here's a link to what I'm thinking and of course there are all kinds of hangers to hook on to the tops and attach to a branch.

http://www.nationalartcraft.com/subcategory.asp?gid=12&cid=97&scid=196

I have a free ship code from my Henry purchase but may want to hold on to that until I'm sure what I'm going to order in total from them. Wonder when the next shipping discount will happen. But I'm definitely getting the eyes. Thanks for the photos Hilda. You got some great stuff from them already.


----------



## Cloe

Just a thought Hilda, there's 8 of them total I believe isn't there? I remember the wonderful job you did with the rats and I'll bet if you messed around with 1 or 2 you'd figure out how to make them more to your liking. I learned myself, by error, that if you spray a matte sealer it cancels out all shine to anything you painted. That might at least tone down the shine for you. At least on the outer eye for more realism. Mine were scanned early this morning about an hour and a 1/2 from me but are scheduled for Thurs. delivery. Only UPS can take 2 full days to get a package 80 miles away. LOL


----------



## Spookybella977

Hilda I love how the eyeballs look in your bowl!!!! I didn't check the size either lol I thought they were smaller! They are very cool looking!!! But that sticker?!? What were they thinking?!? They could have made it less noticeable but they are definitely awesome! Will definitely buy


----------



## punkpumpkin

I think this is new on the site. Or maybe I just didn't notice it until today. Looks pretty neat! http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-books/halloween-haven/indoor-decor/808208

Do they usually add things after the initial reveal date? Or is what is online all they will have for this season?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

punkpumpkin said:


> Pretty little nightmare, Is the skeleten poncho a scratchy material at all? Is it comfortable? Do you have a photo of it in real life?


The material is like a netting...kind of. It's hard to describe. I only had it on for a short period of time last night, but it didn't bother me, it wasn't itchy. I'll work on getting an up close picture so you can get a better idea.


----------



## dbruner

Eva came today, along with Skully and my zombie cat, no Larry yet. I had to work late so will take them out tomorrow. Can't wait.

Hilda, those eyes are awesome, they look good just hanging out in the bowl.


----------



## themyst

punkpumpkin said:


> I think this is new on the site. Or maybe I just didn't notice it until today. Looks pretty neat! http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-books/halloween-haven/indoor-decor/808208
> 
> Do they usually add things after the initial reveal date? Or is what is online all they will have for this season?


You must have missed it before, it was on the original GR unveiling and also viewable during our "sneak peek". I ordered it a couple of weeks ago, but I guess it's still not in stock as it hasn't shipped yet. 

Every time I go back and look through their Halloween Haven I seem to find something I had overlooked before. Wish I'd stop doing that, it's costing me a fortune.


----------



## ooojen

The eyeballs and lights that I ordered on the 8th, and the headband that I ordered months ago (and that had a to-ship date of the 17th), are all listed as in stock. It'd be nice if they just went ahead and shipped them to me.
My haunted books are supposed to ship on the 27th, and the interactive pumpkins not for almost 3 weeks yet.


----------



## pipresidente

punkpumpkin said:


> Does anyone have this fogging cauldron or werewolf rug? Any photos or video of it in action would be great! They both look really cool.
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/foggy-halloween-cauldron/13168?fromCart=true
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-scarewolf-rug/681391?fromCart=true


I have the cauldron. Just got it a week or so ago. When I took it out of the box I was disappointed- the base was not laying flat, the cloth looked odd, and it came with 8,000 warnings about heat/burn, which made me concerned to put it out where TOTers would possibly touch it. Then I ran it. I LOVE it. I adjusted the base to lay flat, the cloth looks great in the dark, because it gives the eerie feeling, the fogger changes color, so it looks pretty neat in the dark, and the fog rolls nicely over the side. I ran it for awhile and it didn't seem to get hot. I am very happy with it, but everyone is different, so I can see why someone else wouldn't.


----------



## pipresidente

CHEFJULI said:


> I have this one and I like it very much! I'm still going to buy the skelly poncho as I like that look too!


now I want the spider web poncho and Eva....


----------



## printersdevil

pipresidente, I am going to pull my cauldron out and play with it. I hope I am as pleased as you are with it.


----------



## Hilda

Hmmmmm Playing around with my eyeballs. In an apothecary jar? With spanish moss? I can get the four smalls ones in here. 
I need some kind of cool label now A_Granger style!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Hilda, those eyes are bigger than I expected too! When I saw them in the bowl, I thought they would look neat piled together with some moldy & rotten-looking fruit. You know, you can get fake apples, oranges, pears & grapes from the Dollar Tree, and with some paint they could be updated to look rotted. Then the eyeballs can be nestled inside. But I like them in the jar with your moss, too! They are actually a more versatile prop than I would have thought - I didn't give them a second look but the comments & photos here make me see their possibilities!


----------



## Chaserbug

OMG just found all the new Grandin Road stuff after I got a catalog in the mail. Loving some of the stuff!


----------



## Cloe

Hilda said:


> Hmmmmm Playing around with my eyeballs. In an apothecary jar? With spanish moss? I can get the four smalls ones in here.
> I need some kind of cool label now A_Granger style!
> 
> View attachment 246236


Those look really good in there. Would you mind if I asked how tall that jar is? I was looking at an apothecary set unsure of exactly what I was going to put in them. Now I want to make sure one of them is big enough to do this with my eyeball orbs.


----------



## Hilda

Cloe said:


> Those look really good in there. Would you mind if I asked how tall that jar is? I was looking at an apothecary set unsure of exactly what I was going to put in them. Now I want to make sure one of them is big enough to do this with my eyeball orbs.


Thanks!
With the lid off... to the top rim of bottom piece is 13 inches. Then the lid adds another 4 to it overall.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> Hmmmmm Playing around with my eyeballs. In an apothecary jar? With spanish moss? I can get the four smalls ones in here.
> I need some kind of cool label now A_Granger style!


I love your Forecast--Gloomy with a chance of Doom signage.


----------



## printersdevil

Love this look, Hilda!


----------



## allears22

Hilda said:


> Hmmmmm Playing around with my eyeballs. In an apothecary jar? With spanish moss? I can get the four smalls ones in here.
> I need some kind of cool label now A_Granger style!
> 
> View attachment 246236



Ohhh now I think the eyeballs are back on my list. I wasn't thrilled with how big they are but dang they look good in that jar.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Chaserbug, go back on this thread so you can see some of the times that people have ordered.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Those look fantastic in the Apothecary Jar! What big eyes you have! The better to see you with my dear!


----------



## CHEFJULI

pipresidente said:


> I have the cauldron. Just got it a week or so ago. When I took it out of the box I was disappointed- the base was not laying flat, the cloth looked odd, and it came with 8,000 warnings about heat/burn, which made me concerned to put it out where TOTers would possibly touch it. Then I ran it. I LOVE it. I adjusted the base to lay flat, the cloth looks great in the dark, because it gives the eerie feeling, the fogger changes color, so it looks pretty neat in the dark, and the fog rolls nicely over the side. I ran it for awhile and it didn't seem to get hot. I am very happy with it, but everyone is different, so I can see why someone else wouldn't.


Pipresidente, I have two of these cauldrons and have never had a problem with them. Just make sure you keep adding water as it uses it kind of quickly! I had them outside last year in my yardhaunt display and everyone loved them! Enjoy!


----------



## CHEFJULI

The could be used for a Halloween tree or to hang off of a chandelier!


----------



## ooojen

Great eyeball display, Hilda! The way you've positioned the lower eye looking just slightly up-- perfect! That really shows them off to advantage--- speaking of which, I don't think I'd use a label at all. It would just block part of the view.


----------



## Spookybella977

Love the eyes in the jar!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

ooojen said:


> Great eyeball display, Hilda! The way you've positioned the lower eye looking just slightly up-- perfect! That really shows them off to advantage--- speaking of which, I don't think I'd use a label at all. It would just block part of the view.


I agree 100% the eyes look good the way they are, no label necessary.


----------



## printersdevil

I like them without a label, too. If you want one, what about a tag attached with a string so that you can position it where you want it.


----------



## ZombieLion

i got my eyeballs too I love them.... ooo all the possibilities 
I am thinking about creating a huge spider and use them as the eyes:
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/409827634814870904/


----------



## Cloe

My eyeball orbs are here too. I noticed the spot on the top is a sticker. I started to pick at it and it is coated underneath but right before I got it almost off I saw a speck of styrofoam so stopped. I believe they are a lightweight plastic ball with a styrofoam coating. I know you said they were big, Hilda but I still was shocked when I opened the box. Here they are in my hands to give others an idea. I have to admit that I was a little disappointed that there wasn't even an illusion of a 3d eyelid. They looked a little more dimensional in GR's photo. Now to find an apothecary jar that they will fit in.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

What big eyes you have there Cloe! so are those photos of both the 4" diameter and 3" diameter eyes? Also not sure if it's just the computer but do the eyes have different colored iris'?

Thanks for the caution on what may lie below!


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> What big eyes you have there Cloe! so are those photos of both the 4" diameter and 3" diameter eyes? Also not sure if it's just the computer but do the eyes have different colored iris'?
> 
> Thanks for the caution on what may lie below!


Yes. That is both sizes. Must be the lighting. They all have the same coloring.


----------



## Hilda

Cloe said:


> My eyeball orbs are here too.
> I know you said they were big, Hilda but I still was shocked when I opened the box. Here they are in my hands to give others an idea. I have to admit that I was a little disappointed that there wasn't even an illusion of a 3d eyelid. They looked a little more dimensional in GR's photo. Now to find an apothecary jar that they will fit in.


I KNOW!! They are HUGE. hahahaha 
I mean... still interesting. I am laughing how we all were thinking 'eyeball size'.


----------



## ooojen

For anyone interested in the tree face and hands, BuyCostumes has some for $12.99 and there's a code for 30% off one item -- emc1bc430. That's just over $9 for a set. I couldn't find dimensions, but it certainly looks like the same thing GR is selling for $69. 
I love many aspects of GR, but I'm definitely shopping around!


----------



## 22606

ooojen said:


> For anyone interested in the tree face and hands, BuyCostumes has some for $12.99 and there's a code for 30% off one item -- emc1bc430. That's just over $9 for a set. I couldn't find dimensions, but it certainly looks like the same thing GR is selling for $69.
> I love many aspects of GR, but I'm definitely shopping around!


It _is_ the same item, only far better priced. BuyCostumes also carries the hanging attic light, clocking in at a full penny cheaper These are not the exact staked Reapers that Grandin Road has, but they are much more reasonable: http://www.buycostumes.com/p/64183/reaper-group-3-count. I always look around for the best deals, too, which there is no shame in.


----------



## ooojen

Shipping was pretty reasonable, too. I got several items for around $5 shipping.


----------



## a_granger

Hilda said:


> Hmmmmm Playing around with my eyeballs. In an apothecary jar? With spanish moss? I can get the four smalls ones in here.
> I need some kind of cool label now A_Granger style!
> 
> View attachment 246236


OMG, I love this... I need this...lol!!! Hilda your rock.


----------



## a_granger

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love your Forecast--Gloomy with a chance of Doom signage.


I noticed that too! Where did you get that Hilda? It's great.


----------



## themyst

ooojen said:


> For anyone interested in the tree face and hands, BuyCostumes has some for $12.99 and there's a code for 30% off one item -- emc1bc430. That's just over $9 for a set. I couldn't find dimensions, but it certainly looks like the same thing GR is selling for $69.
> I love many aspects of GR, but I'm definitely shopping around!


I ordered the tree face & hands from GR and paid the steep price. Oh well. Now maybe I'll order another one from BuyCostumes and put it on another tree.


----------



## Hilda

a_granger said:


> OMG, I love this... I need this...lol!!! Hilda your rock.


No. YOU rock!! You have me on this apothecary jar kick!! haha Now we both need a label. hint hint 




a_granger said:


> I noticed that too! Where did you get that Hilda? It's great.


Awww thank you!

It was a white shabby chic looking chalkboard pedestal frame I got 70% off at Micheals recently. In with their summer decor items.
I gave it a black paint job with some antique gold rub n'buff. Then used a chalkboard pen to write on it.


----------



## Spookybella977

Themyst I think the grandinroad one looks to be of better quality... If you do buy the other one let us know what you think


----------



## Spookybella977

Ooojen thanks for the info! Wish I could buy two sets of the face & arms from grandinroad but I'm going to buy the ones you posted! I'm using a 20% off for first time buyers and your right the shipping charge is great!


----------



## themyst

Spookybella977 said:


> Themyst I think the grandinroad one looks to be of better quality... If you do buy the other one let us know what you think


I hope so! It's no fun feeling ripped off, which admittedly would be my own fault if I was. And while it irks me to know that something could be twenty bucks cheaper somewhere else than what I originally paid, it happens and is really no big deal. But in this particular instance, I would expect a tree face and arms costing seventy bucks to be of a better quality than one you'd asssume to be more of a dollar store quality for nine bucks. 

I did order the tree face and arms from BuyCostumes last night and I will let you know if they are indeed the same. Perhaps they are not, but at the same time maybe they are and BuyCostumes has them priced incorrectly. I may be feeling disconcerted for no reason.


----------



## Spookybella977

Themyst although it would be awesome if they were great quality because of the amazing price I really have a feeling grandinroads will be better so don't feel bad! Let's see what happens when you receive them! In all honesty I rather pay $70 for quality but right now times are rough w medical bills which is so tough on me because I'm use to going crazy buying halloween stuff!!! Let us know please


----------



## ooojen

Grandin Road's photo is better, but the design certainly looks the same on both. I have purchased a few things from BuyCostumes before (tabletop jumping spider, some 'monster' gloves, creepy portrait) and they've been the same items that have sold elsewhere for a lot more money.
If the tree hands and face _are_ the same (and I hope they are) try not to look at it like being ripped off on the first set. Look at it like you got an amazing deal on the second set! We've all been there-- finding an item cheaper just after we've bought it.


----------



## themyst

Spookybella977 said:


> Themyst although it would be awesome if they were great quality because of the amazing price I really have a feeling grandinroads will be better so don't feel bad! Let's see what happens when you receive them! In all honesty I rather pay $70 for quality but right now times are rough w medical bills which is so tough on me because I'm use to going crazy buying halloween stuff!!! Let us know please


Well it's not looking good. Here is a pic of my GR tree face. Notice it has two areas that appear to be "split" with "sap" healing the gaps:










Now here we have the Buy Costume's tree face, with the same features. In fact, the hands are molded with exactly the same clawed position. 









The only difference is in their descriptions. Grandin Road has the material listed as "Sculpted from all-weather resin", whereas BuyCostumes has it as "Material: 80% PVC and 20% PE". What the heck is that? Are they the same, or is it different, cheaper material but using the same mold? Is "all-weather resin" a fancy way of saying plain old cheap "pvc"?


----------



## ooojen

PVC and PE are thermoplastic resins (meltable, little bit of flex), so yeah, I would guess it's the same or at least similar composition.
GR's could be larger, though. They give dimensions, but BuyCostumes' description doesn't.

_________
And online rep is checking the dimensions for me right now. I'll be back with the results.


----------



## themyst

Okay, thanks. Surely they are the same then. Well, Grandin Road has the right to set any price they want on their merchandise I guess. I'll just be more leery of them in the future.


----------



## ooojen

The rep had to contact the warehouse, and couldn't get an answer for me yet. I expect I'll know in a few days, because I ordered a set.


----------



## punkpumpkin

themyst said:


> Okay, thanks. Surely they are the same then. Well, Grandin Road has the right to set any price they want on their merchandise I guess. I'll just be more leery of them in the future.
> 
> _________
> And online rep is checking the dimensions for me right now. I'll be back with the results.


[/QUOTE]

This is annoying! I'm so sorry! Consider writing a review on their page if this doesn't get resolved.


----------



## allears22

Thanks for the tip on Buy Costume. I have been wanting those for my tree but wasn't in love with the price on other sites. Even if it isn't the exact same thing I am getting close enough to the look. Mine isn't going to ship until late August though.


----------



## themyst

punkpumpkin said:


> This is annoying! I'm so sorry! Consider writing a review on their page if this doesn't get resolved.


I couldn't write a bad review just because it was sold cheaper somewhere else. It's a buyer beware world, and I didn't beware. I've purchased a couple of tree faces from Design Toscano (just faces, not arms) and they were around thirty dollars each I think ... so I thought well, GR's has the arms also, so the price seemed on the high side (which I expected for GR), but not too unreasonable at the time since I thought they were exclusive to them. No big deal really, this sixty dollar lesson could save me thousands in the future if I pay attention to my error and not jump ahead like that again. A cheap lesson learned if you look at it like that.


----------



## punkpumpkin

themyst said:


> I couldn't write a bad review just because it was sold cheaper somewhere else. It's a buyer beware world, and I didn't beware. I've purchased a couple of tree faces from Design Toscano (just faces, not arms) and they were around thirty dollars each I think ... so I thought well, GR's has the arms also, so the price seemed on the high side (which I expected for GR), but not too unreasonable at the time since I thought they were exclusive to them. No big deal really, this sixty dollar lesson could save me thousands in the future if I pay attention to my error and not jump ahead like that again. A cheap lesson learned if you look at it like that.


YEah that makes sense, but it is kind of ridiculous that they charged so much more than the other retailer. They are making an outrageous profit. Makes me wonder how they determine their prices for other items and if it is reasonable.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

themyst said:


> Well it's not looking good. Here is a pic of my GR tree face. Notice it has two areas that appear to be "split" with "sap" healing the gaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here we have the Buy Costume's tree face, with the same features. In fact, the hands are molded with exactly the same clawed position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is in their descriptions. Grandin Road has the material listed as "Sculpted from all-weather resin", whereas BuyCostumes has it as "Material: 80% PVC and 20% PE". What the heck is that? Are they the same, or is it different, cheaper material but using the same mold? Is "all-weather resin" a fancy way of saying plain old cheap "pvc"?



I bought a talking face from Spirit after seeing someone's post last year where they incorporated it into a tree sculpt build they did. It was really cool. Seeing your pictures I might actually pick up one of these (but get from BC thanks to the heads up) to add to my other tree face. I don't have any trees in my front yard these would work on so may have to build a tree or really get creative, but I think the look of the resin parts looks nice. Wonder if they would look ok on a palm tree. It's kind of a stretch since palms really don't have branch arms like real trees do.

How does one attach the face and hands to something?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

themyst said:


> Well it's not looking good. Here is a pic of my GR tree face. Notice it has two areas that appear to be "split" with "sap" healing the gaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here we have the Buy Costume's tree face, with the same features. In fact, the hands are molded with exactly the same clawed position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is in their descriptions. Grandin Road has the material listed as "Sculpted from all-weather resin", whereas BuyCostumes has it as "Material: 80% PVC and 20% PE". What the heck is that? Are they the same, or is it different, cheaper material but using the same mold? Is "all-weather resin" a fancy way of saying plain old cheap "pvc"?



I bought a talking face from Spirit after seeing someone's post last year where they incorporated it into a tree sculpt build they did. It was really cool. Seeing your pictures I might actually pick up one of these (but get from BC thanks to the heads up) to add to my other tree face. I don't have any trees in my front yard these would work on so may have to build a tree or really get creative, but I think the look of the resin parts looks nice. Wonder if they would look ok on a palm tree. It's kind of a stretch since palms really don't have branch arms like real trees do.

How does one attach the face and hands to something?


----------



## themyst

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I bought a talking face from Spirit after seeing someone's post last year where they incorporated it into a tree sculpt build they did. It was really cool. Seeing your pictures I might actually pick up one of these (but get from BC thanks to the heads up) to add to my other tree face. I don't have any trees in my front yard these would work on so may have to build a tree or really get creative, but I think the look of the resin parts looks nice. Wonder if they would look ok on a palm tree. It's kind of a stretch since palms really don't have branch arms like real trees do.
> 
> How does one attach the face and hands to something?


They have those keyhole fixtures in the back. You'd have to stick a nail/screw in your tree and then it just hangs off of it. I'm currently trying to figure out a way to secure it a little better than that so no one can just lift and walk off with it, since I plan on putting these in my front yard near a sidewalk. Not that I get much crime where I'm at, but something like this will likely draw the attention of a neglected, bored, and perhaps tipsy teenager walking down the street at midnight. So I'd like to trip him up a bit and give a little adventure if they try.


----------



## Spookybella977

Themyst if it is the exact one can you return the one you bought from grandinroad? When will you be receiving the one from BC? I'm so curious to know if they are the same!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So I was checking out the Tree face and arms over on BC and had put 2 of them in my cart. It is a good price on them and they are currently pre-order there. I left the site without completing my order still unsure what to do and a few hours later decided to order them in case the price on them goes up at a later date. I was thinking of waiting to see if they are the same ones as from GR, but if not and the quality isn't as good figure it will be displayed in the dark anyway. 

Oh and thanks TheMyst for the info on the keyholes. Need to figure out how to work with that as I would never put a nail in any of my palm trees or regular ones.

So in the meantime checked email and I noticed an" Oops, you forgot to complete your order" email from BC and usually don't open them but did this time and it offered me 15% off today if I completed the order today. So I did. Guess it pays to open these reminders. Just thought I'd pass that along, saved myself almost $2 each. And I ended up ordering another item as well with the discount.


----------



## themyst

Spookybella977 said:


> Themyst if it is the exact one can you return the one you bought from grandinroad? When will you be receiving the one from BC? I'm so curious to know if they are the same!


Minus shipping, I could probably save about fifty bucks if I returned it, but I'd feel guilty about it because as I said before, GR didn't do anything wrong, I just jumped on it too fast thinking it was exclusive. So I'll likely wind up keeping it. If I compare the two and find they are the same (which it suspiciously seems so already), it will certainly affect my feelings toward GR. And _that_ will cost _them_ a few bucks in the future with my non-orders. The BC one was a pre-order and due to ship out in August.


----------



## themyst

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So in the meantime checked email and I noticed an" Oops, you forgot to complete your order" email from BC and usually don't open them but did this time and it offered me 15% off today if I completed the order today. So I did. Guess it pays to open these reminders. Just thought I'd pass that along, saved myself almost $2 each. And I ended up ordering another item as well with the discount.


Oh BTW, I also ordered a Lifesize Pose N Hold skeleton from BC along with some other little things ... anyone know if these are the same as the Pose n Stay? It was only $39.99 and I had a 20% off coupon that made it $31.99.


----------



## Serpentia

Unfortunately, after a great deal of thought I have decided to cancel Giovanni. If he were a static figure like Victoria, Helsa et. al I would have to have him, but I just don't need him animatronic. Plus I have a funny feeling his glowing eyes are going to be slaved to the motion sensor that sets off his music and movement, and the setup I have planned will render that useless. 

If we ever get a static figure like that, I will be first in line.... but right now, that money could be put to better use, so I regretfully had to say no. I have my three girls, and I think they'll make a plenty big impression. 

Cancelling really hurt, though.


----------



## 22606

Serpentia said:


> Unfortunately, after a great deal of thought I have decided to cancel Giovanni. If he were a static figure like Victoria, Helsa et. al I would have to have him, but I just don't need him animatronic.


That is what I would have preferred, too; he certainly would have been more affordable...


----------



## Zombiesmash

Serpentia said:


> Unfortunately, after a great deal of thought I have decided to cancel Giovanni. If he were a static figure like Victoria, Helsa et. al I would have to have him, but I just don't need him animatronic. Plus I have a funny feeling his glowing eyes are going to be slaved to the motion sensor that sets off his music and movement, and the setup I have planned will render that useless.
> 
> If we ever get a static figure like that, I will be first in line.... but right now, that money could be put to better use, so I regretfully had to say no. I have my three girls, and I think they'll make a plenty big impression.
> 
> Cancelling really hurt, though.


This is me exactly! I've been in love with Giovanni since they posted him but I haven't ordered, and its that exact reason.

Most of my lifesize figures are static (Stone Man, Vincent Vampire, Venetian Victoria, Lady in Black, the 7-foot witch, Spirit's Shadow Stalker, and a couple of smaller zombies). My animated props are either "formerly animated" (broken), or I just don't use the animation, like Spirit's Harvester, Gatekeeper and Ultimate Winged Reaper and GR's Ventriloquist. I've come to prefer static because it's so much easier as far as set-up and takedown goes, and they're usually more affordable. So unless they put him on a BIG discount, I'll hold off.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I think that ballerina marionette might end up being another "pumpkinwitch" scenario with GR. I ordered her earlier in the month and I have already had two emails saying they are sorry but the shipping has been delayed. it was sort of weird because the first email they sent stated a date earlier than what was previously stated when I ordered her. Now it has been pushed back a little further. They are still letting people order her , I can't remember if they did that with the pumpkin witch or if she was sold out...


----------



## a_granger

Serpentia, I really loved that life sized black ceramic skull you showed on the PB thread. Are those still available? I couldn't find that shop on Rue LaLa.


----------



## Serpentia

a_granger said:


> Serpentia, I really loved that life sized black ceramic skull you showed on the PB thread. Are those still available? I couldn't find that shop on Rue LaLa.


The Rue sale is long over; that was a few years ago. 

Get him here, right now for $15 at:

http://www.dlcompany.com/Black-Ceramic-Skull-wFlourish_p_490.html


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I got my Creepy Attic Light today. yay, it's cute, pretty much what i expected. The only issue I have with it and I had this concern before I even bought it was how to hang it properly. The cord is not that long 60" ( 5 ft) and of course the light needs to be hung from the ceiling and hanging down a bit to look right , so you would have to use an extension cord. I can't see any other way around it unless some of you lucky folks have outlets in your ceiling or high up on you wall. Mine are all down toward the bottom of the wall ( that is the way I see them everywhere except bathrooms and kitchens) Anyway, it is plastic of course and has an LED type light at the base, 3 little bulbs on one unit that flickers. the chain that hangs down is a metal ball chain with a plastic end. I plugged it in and it works fine, flickers and such, not very bright but bright enough. I would like two more but I am going to wait and see if anyone else carries them at a cheaper price...CVS maybe?


----------



## ooojen

disembodiedvoice said:


> I would like two more but I am going to wait and see if anyone else carries them at a cheaper price...CVS maybe?


K-Mart has them for $12.99. You can get free in-store delivery. Our nearest KM store is probably around 40 miles, but that's also the town with the nearest Michael's and Home Goods, so it's worth the occasional trip 

I'm in the same camp with the rest of you who don't feel the need for more animated props. We get very few ToT's and my main Halloween event is an indoor party. If we had kids coming and going all evening, I'd probably snap him up for yard decor. At a party, the novelty of animated props wears off after they've been activated a couple times, and the ones with sound get downright annoying in short order. I too, love Giovanni's look, but I just don't have a good spot for another life-sized animated prop.


----------



## Hilda

Hey. So I don't even want to give another 'less than totally excited' report. But I have to be honest.

I received my black cat today and was... disappointed. I feel this is a trend this year. I will give a shout out to GR's photographer for making everything look extraordinary. AND I only have myself to blame for not scrutinizing every detail of descriptions and dimensions. Only here is the thing...

I am a huge GR fan. This is a great event each summer I look forward to. I have developed this relationship... a trust. That I can look at photos and a quick read of the initial description and that THEY are presenting me a quality product WORTH THE PRICE. Only this year, items I get seem lesser than... and the price is still GR price.

I may not have even bought this for $20 on the Spirit shelf. I don't want anymore plastic decorations. I am sad. This is happening too much with my order this summer.

For $40 I did not expect a SMALLER than life-size PLASTIC cat. Also there is some strange white (glue?) residue leaked all around the eyes that I had to scrub off. I mean ALL over around the eyes. It was a mess. There is still glue dripped down the sides that I can't get off without an exact knife. 

This is not a life-size cat. It is... a six or seven month old kitten? And it is plastic. 
Someone might argue it is an adult size cat. If it is, it s a very slender smallish adult. I wanted a good nice size cat (well for that price at any rate). LOL
At this size it is simply lost at the foot of the life-size witch prop in my scene.

...and plastic?
Which is not mentioned in the information provided, as follows:
Lifelike cat figure with light-up eyes that glow a steady green
Creates feline frights wherever you place him
Requires 3 AA batteries, not included.
Black Cat with Glowing Eyes (146805): 5-1/4"W x 7-1/2"D x 14"H, 3 lbs.

It is 13 to tip of ears, but the cat itself is very slender and small. 3 lbs? That made me think it was resin or something more substantial. It would not register on my electronic bathroom scale, so I measured myself with and without the cat in my arms. There was .8 increase while holding it.









Sooooooo yes, it is a beautiful piece, but this is not what I expected or deserved for $39. I am disappointed and not feeling I can trust their photos and descriptions much anymore. Yipes. What a bummer. I don't mind buying cheesy plastic props. I don't. I just want to know that is what I am buying and not overpay for them.

This?! Is not the GR decoration I expected. This is more like a $14.99 cat I found at Big Lots.


----------



## ooojen

I appreciate the description of the cat. I was very tempted to put it on the B list, because I love those eyes. It's good to know ahead that I could probably get more impact for my money elsewhere.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

I've noticed that some decorative lights are now coming with a cord that has a USB that fits into a transformer (I guess that's what it's called) that plugs into the wall. Any chance this is made like that? If it is, you can use a portable battery supply (like a "lipstick" charger) to power the light. 



disembodiedvoice said:


> I got my Creepy Attic Light today. yay, it's cute, pretty much what i expected. The only issue I have with it and I had this concern before I even bought it was how to hang it properly. The cord is not that long 60" ( 5 ft) and of course the light needs to be hung from the ceiling and hanging down a bit to look right , so you would have to use an extension cord. I can't see any other way around it unless some of you lucky folks have outlets in your ceiling or high up on you wall. Mine are all down toward the bottom of the wall ( that is the way I see them everywhere except bathrooms and kitchens) Anyway, it is plastic of course and has an LED type light at the base, 3 little bulbs on one unit that flickers. the chain that hangs down is a metal ball chain with a plastic end. I plugged it in and it works fine, flickers and such, not very bright but bright enough. I would like two more but I am going to wait and see if anyone else carries them at a cheaper price...CVS maybe?


----------



## punkineater

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got my Creepy Attic Light today. yay, it's cute, pretty much what i expected. The only issue I have with it and I had this concern before I even bought it was how to hang it properly. The cord is not that long 60" ( 5 ft) and of course the light needs to be hung from the ceiling and hanging down a bit to look right , so you would have to use an extension cord. I can't see any other way around it unless some of you lucky folks have outlets in your ceiling or high up on you wall. Mine are all down toward the bottom of the wall ( that is the way I see them everywhere except bathrooms and kitchens) Anyway, it is plastic of course and has an LED type light at the base, 3 little bulbs on one unit that flickers. the chain that hangs down is a metal ball chain with a plastic end. I plugged it in and it works fine, flickers and such, not very bright but bright enough. I would like two more but I am going to wait and see if anyone else carries them at a cheaper price...CVS maybe?


dev...K-Mart is carrying the attic lights for $12.99: http://www.kmart.com/gemmy-hallowee...W006844030001P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4

I'm sorry that everybody seems to be having somewhat negative experiences with GR this year...they are really dropping the ball! Hello GR marketing department: give honest, accurate descriptions! While we appreciate the beautiful, and obviously expert photography, you are turning off loyal customers with the 'smoke and mirrors' presentation 

Everyone's honest critiques are appreciated-saves the rest of us a lot of money and disappointment. I, for one, look forward to receiving my Halloween package, like how a fat kid loves cake, and there's nothing worse than to tear that sucker open...breath quickened with anticipation...to find a DUD..that you paid way too much for...

Scratch one cat for me.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i thought the same thing when their catalog was published...just wasnt what they are used to be doing, seems alot less this year and alot more in cost. AND alot can be copied.......i wanted the monkeys to go with the witch of the west i got last year on sale and they are just too small, spider monkey size...now im tryng to figure out how to make some somehow....love the idea but not sure it will happen......hilda, look at home goods for your kitty, we never got the good witch things alot of the other regions did last year, there were some really good items.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I finally got some up close pictures of the skeleton poncho that GR is carrying. I bought mine on ebay for $20 plus free shipping. It's a textile/woven mesh. I hope this helps.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Thanks ooogen and punkineater, I ordered one more from Kmart, I might be ok with just two. I was going to go ahead and buy a third but they also had the green fire and ice spotlight I wanted from Spirit last year but by the time I got to the nearest store ( 100 miles away) they were sold out, even sold out on the site. So I got one of those instead of a third attic light. Does anyone have a green fire and ice? I got an orange one from GR that I love but I was wondering about the green?? I like the attic light, I just thing the extension cords will take away from the effect. and no Velvet V, I think its just a regular plug.


----------



## ooojen

I think they're listening, and this could be excellent! I got a popup box when I went to GR's site: "Grandin Road gets you the best price every time.
If you find a better price anywhere within 30 days of your purchase we will refund you the difference."

So, anyone who has found an item cheaper, I'd recommend getting in touch with GR's customer service dept. asap!


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> ...they are really dropping the ball! Hello GR marketing department: give honest, accurate descriptions! While we appreciate the beautiful, and obviously expert photography, you are turning off loyal customers with the 'smoke and mirrors' presentation
> 
> Everyone's honest critiques are appreciated-saves the rest of us a lot of money and disappointment. I, for one, look forward to receiving my Halloween package, like how a fat kid loves cake, and there's nothing worse than to tear that sucker open...breath quickened with anticipation...to find a DUD..that you paid way too much for...


You nailed it. Nice that Grandin Road has opted to follow the tactics of fast food restaurants (12" subs translating to 11" and 1/4-pound burgers being 1/6 or so when cooked)


----------



## disembodiedvoice

ooojen said:


> I think they're listening, and this could be excellent! I got a popup box when I went to GR's site: "Grandin Road gets you the best price every time.
> If you find a better price anywhere within 30 days of your purchase we will refund you the difference."
> 
> So, anyone who has found an item cheaper, I'd recommend getting in touch with GR's customer service dept. asap!


oh wow, yeah I am going to do that. Mine is only 3 bucks but money is money. thanks !!


----------



## themyst

That is great news about the price guarantee. I do feel better about them now. Therefore, this post will be most appropriate:

I received my Witch Hat Headband from GR today. Given the issues some of us have had, I was a little nervous opening the box. But it turned out that I was very pleased.









When looking underneath the hat however, I discovered that the base attached to the headband appears to be a sandpaper disk. 









Closer inspection of suspicious sandpaper disk ...









Even if it is though, I'm fine with it. The hat is absolutely adorable, and it was only fifteen bucks! So honestly, I got more than I bargained for here. For someone like me who isn't very crafty with arrangements, I'm very happy to have this cute little hat. The adornments are arranged just perfectly, and I look forward to wearing it.


----------



## ooojen

Now a review-- LED 3-Function Spotlight
I got the purple one, thinking I'd use the electric short setting *inside* a lab prop, with light leaking out cracks and dial faces. 
As a regular spotlight -- it looks good. It looks like it will perform well outside. There's a tight cover over the LEDs and also over the switch. It seems to throw a good amount of light. It has ~6' of cord, and it comes with the typical plastic ground stake-- not terribly flimsy but not rock solid, either. If the ground is dry, you probably better water it before you try to sink the stake. 
The strobe feature works fine. I know strobe lights are a problem for some people, so I don't expect I'll be using that option. 
Intermittent circuit ("short") function-- good. A blue-white light would make an excellent electrical arc look, but the purple isn't half bad. I might run it before Halloween in an upstairs window just to make the neighbors wonder what the heck is going on. The only surprise I got is that the light pattern is on a loop that starts with a few seconds of solid on, goes to a little bit of arcing, then switches to solid off for a few seconds. I can understand the pattern-- device works, intermittent circuit, open circuit-- device dead. That's not bad, I guess, it's just not what I expected. The first couple times it cut out, I actually worried that I got a defective light! It's fine though-- that does make it more of a realistic pattern.


----------



## ooojen

Aww, the hat is adorable! Laughing about the sandpaper disk, but like you said, it makes no difference; the item is cute as can be.
The poncho looks very nice too!
I had the bats headband ordered from a sale last spring, and apparently that was a Paypal hold up. They have a limited time on the transaction authorization and it expired before the item came off backorder. Then it slipped through the cracks.
I got a letter about the reason my more recent order hadn't shipped-- they don't charge until they have your stuff ready to ship. That's commendable, but it happened that most of my recent order got held up because my CC was in limbo as I waited for a new account number. The customer service person was very nice and efficient


----------



## themyst

ooojen said:


> I had the bats headband ordered from a sale last spring, and apparently that was a Paypal hold up. They have a limited time on the transaction authorization and it expired before the item came off backorder. Then it slipped through the cracks.
> I got a letter about the reason my more recent order hadn't shipped-- they don't charge until they have your stuff ready to ship. That's commendable, but it happened that most of my recent order got held up because my CC was in limbo as I waited for a new account number. The customer service person was very nice and efficient


I also ordered the orange dots headband and the stock date keeps getting pushed forward. I hope there won't be a problem with it. But the billing has tripped me up a bit. I use my little mad money account for most of this stuff, and it's an account that I only usually keep a couple of hundred bucks in at any given time so I don't really bother reconciling too often. But when GR ships their items they also break down the shipping fee and apply a bit to each item so it's difficult for me to determine exactly which charge goes to what since I placed at least four orders with a few items each and the items were released intermittently.

Oh, and if it is a sandpaper disk I think that just makes it even cuter, lol.


----------



## 22606

ooojen said:


> Aww, the hat is adorable! Laughing about the sandpaper disk, but like you said, it makes no difference.


Tell that to someone with no hair...


----------



## themyst

Garthgoyle said:


> Tell that to someone with no hair...


I guess it would then be a fashionable exfoliate.


----------



## ooojen

Garthgoyle said:


> Tell that to someone with no hair...


Genuinely laughing out loud!


----------



## Serpentia

Well Hilda, I am sorry that you were not thrilled by that little cat. Thank you for your review. I still think he's adorable and I want one - if only to prank my cats with it - but will wait for a good sale before I pull the trigger. I do agree that especially for full price, he needs to be fully sized. 

He's so cute tho!!!!


----------



## themyst

Grandin Road's Price Guarantee Policy: " If the exact item is advertised elsewhere for less, provide us the advertisement within 30 days and we'll refund the difference. (*Our Price Guarantee applies to Internet offers only when the same price appears in the company's printed advertisements*.)"

I'm assuming this means they'll only honor a paper catalog price? Does anyone know offhand if BuyCostumes offers a paper catalog or are they Internet only?


----------



## ooojen

Darn-- they have to make it difficult! I asked my old buddy Google, and apparently BuySeasons, Inc is a member of the Sustainable Forestry Initiative and uses SFI paper for their catalogs. That means there's a good chance of snagging a paper catalog. For that much money, it's worth a try. I just hope this year's catalog comes out in less than 30 days from your GR purchase.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I finally got some up close pictures of the skeleton poncho that GR is carrying. I bought mine on ebay for $20 plus free shipping. It's a textile/woven mesh. I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 246493
> 
> 
> View attachment 246494
> 
> 
> View attachment 246495


Thank you for the photos and the Ebay heads up!! I loved this when i saw it on the GR website. I think i HAVE to order one off eBay now!! Thank you!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Well maybe we can send them a screen shot of the item and price from the websites, buy costumes and Kmart ect. Kmart especially isn't going to have it in a paper ad. Oh well I will call and see what they say.
On another note I was at Big Lots today looking for that elusive witch from last year, they had it AND they had the creepy attic light for 12 bucks even and they had a string of edison bulbs that made sounds like electricity shorting out for 12 bucks as well. Not relevant to this thread I guess except that GR offers similar items for more $$$. I can't find a Big Lots 2015 thread.....


----------



## Hallow Girl

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I finally got some up close pictures of the skeleton poncho that GR is carrying. I bought mine on ebay for $20 plus free shipping. It's a textile/woven mesh. I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 246493
> 
> 
> View attachment 246494
> 
> 
> View attachment 246495


Would you say it's the exact one from GR?


----------



## Hallow Girl

ooojen said:


> For anyone interested in the tree face and hands, BuyCostumes has some for $12.99 and there's a code for 30% off one item -- emc1bc430. That's just over $9 for a set. I couldn't find dimensions, but it certainly looks like the same thing GR is selling for $69.
> I love many aspects of GR, but I'm definitely shopping around!


Thank you for posting this. I ordered it and got the 30%. With shipping and tax it came to $15 and change. I am very curious if it's the same from gr.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> It _is_ the same item, only far better priced. BuyCostumes also carries the hanging attic light, clocking in at a full penny cheaper These are not the exact staked Reapers that Grandin Road has, but they are much more reasonable: http://www.buycostumes.com/p/64183/reaper-group-3-count. I always look around for the best deals, too, which there is no shame in.


If you don't mind me asking, how do you know it's the same?


----------



## 22606

WickedChick said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how do you know it's the same?


BuyCostumes' vs. Grandin Road's (third picture, especially). Notice anything different? I don't.


----------



## RCIAG

Oh that's TOTALLY the same thing!! It's just the GR has better stagers & photographers.


----------



## Cloe

I notice Spirit is selling it this year too for 24.99 https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...1005/c/0/sc/1020/103479.uts?thumbnailIndex=6I I pre-ordered one from buy costumes when they had a 25% off your order sale 7/17 for 9.74. I also picked up a skeleton for 29.98. The shipping was still $5.00 so I figured it was too good of a price to pass up. As far as a refund I hope you have better luck than I did. I picked up the spinning skull on books at full price, $55 and change. Shortly after they kept reducing the price till I think they were trying to give it away from all the returns probably. That thing was closer to what I'd expect at Big Lots for maybe $14.99. I called for a price adjustment and their CS refused saying I already got a discount on my order (free shipping).


----------



## Jeepers

RCAIG. I found another dracula blowmold for you. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Union-Bela-Dracula-Blow-mold-/201392598982?hash=item2ee3ef2fc6


----------



## Hilda

Jeepers said:


> RCAIG. I found another dracula blowmold for you. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Union-Bela-Dracula-Blow-mold-/201392598982?hash=item2ee3ef2fc6


I think this may be in the wrong thread. Nonetheless, you don't want to buy from that ebay seller. Trust me.


----------



## themyst

Cloe said:


> As far as a refund I hope you have better luck than I did. I picked up the spinning skull on books at full price, $55 and change. Shortly after they kept reducing the price till I think they were trying to give it away from all the returns probably. That thing was closer to what I'd expect at Big Lots for maybe $14.99. I called for a price adjustment and their CS refused saying I already got a discount on my order (free shipping).


It does sound reasonable that GR would subtract any discount you already received from the price difference, but that said, with the paper catalog price stipulation and uncompromising (and what seems like unapologetic) customer service, I think I'll dump the additional items sitting in my cart and save my money for when I do some brick and mortar Halloween shopping. It's fun to find unique things on the Internet, but so many times I've found myself blinded by their photographer's talent. It's nice to actually pick up and inspect things in person before purchasing. Good thing the stores are starting to stock for the season.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Hilda said:


> I think this may be in the wrong thread. Nonetheless, you don't want to buy from that ebay seller. Trust me.


What's wrong with the seller?


----------



## Hallow Girl

themyst said:


> It does sound reasonable that GR would subtract any discount you already received from the price difference, but that said, with the paper catalog price stipulation and uncompromising (and what seems like unapologetic) customer service, I think I'll dump the additional items sitting in my cart and save my money for when I do some brick and mortar Halloween shopping. It's fun to find unique things on the Internet, but so many times I've found myself blinded by their photographer's talent. It's nice to actually pick up and inspect things in person before purchasing. Good thing the stores are starting to stock for the season.


I disagree, shipping should have nothing to do with a price adjustment. Free shipping is free shipping. 

I have never ordered from them before and it seems like I wouldn't want to deal with a company that does not have great customer service.


----------



## cathartik

Hi everyone. I just received my annual survey email from GrandinnRoad. If you complete it you receive 20% off site wide. I'm not sure if it's the same discount code for everyone so in the mean time I won't post it, just in case. 

As for the Grandin Road quality on items, yes they definitely stock products available from other places at much cheaper costs. I usually just buy their new resin tombstones and their life size figures. Going to order the Eva this year.


----------



## themyst

I did the survey and also got one ... if anyone wants it, just PM me. I won't be using it. It's good until 08/08/15.

ETA: Someone PM'd me and I gave it to them.


----------



## allears22

Has anyone gotten the Animated Tapping Peeper? I am debating if I should get this one or just the creepy pepping boy.


----------



## themyst

allears22 said:


> Has anyone gotten the Animated Tapping Peeper? I am debating if I should get this one or just the creepy pepping boy.


I have the regular peeper and now that I've scared everyone in my family with it on the outside, I moved it to an inside window looking out to the street. It's so creepy and disturbing. One kid passing by mentioned to my husband that it was just too creepy and that wasn't right because it wasn't even Halloween yet.  Little do they know it's always Halloween in our house. Except for a little bit when that other holiday comes around.

Anyway, even without physically handling the tapping peeper, I still highly recommend the static scary peeper. I think it is the element of surprise suddenly noticing it yourself that gives the good scare. I'd be very interested to see if anyone feels differently with the tapping one. I hope I'm not wrong, I'll have to buy that one, too.


----------



## Jeepers

Thanks for the tip about that ebay seller. I just did the survey and then ordered the eyeballs and the tapping peeper. I plan on using the eyeballs to make spooky plants for my gruesome garden scene. I'll let you all know what the tapping peeper is like once he's here.


----------



## themyst

I received my Animated Haunted Books and two Creepy Attic Lights from GR today.

I was very dubious when I first took out the books. At first glance they look like they're made of thin, cheap rubber which overlays a thin plastic frame. It was difficult getting the battery plate off on the bottom initially because it looked like the screw had already been half stripped. But I did, and put in three AA batteries (the website incorrectly states AAA but they are indeed AA). 

It took a couple of minutes but it grew on me. It's kind of neat. You turn it on, and it is sound activated. Quieter movements didn't trigger it (like normal talking), but clearing my throat loudly and clapping my hands did, as well as talking suddenly and loudly. The bwahahaha recording sounds ominous enough, and it is clear and loud. I put it on a bookshelf, and it looks pretty good and unsuspecting sandwiched between other old books. 

One issue I have is that the on/off/auto switch on the bottom doesn't "click" into place, it is just kind of slidey. So you don't know for a fact if you truly have it in the "off" position or if it is sitting between on and off. I wonder if this is a defect or if others will have the same issue.

Overall, I've decided the books are pretty neat but you'd have to treat them gently or I think the soft latex might easily rip. I think the $60 I paid was too much and if I had seen them in a store for that I likely wouldn't have bought them. Maybe $35 - 40 would be a better price. 

One side of books:









Other side of books:









Back of books:









Front of books on shelf:









Books in action:










The creepy attic lights surprised me as they are much bigger than I had anticipated. They're about the size of a small-medium eggplant! I plugged one in and it's pretty neat the way it sputters on and off like a faulty light. I like them and even though they're plastic, they are made up to look a bit dirty and it gives them an authentic look.


----------



## allears22

themyst said:


> I have the regular peeper and now that I've scared everyone in my family with it on the outside, I moved it to an inside window looking out to the street. It's so creepy and disturbing. One kid passing by mentioned to my husband that it was just too creepy and that wasn't right because it wasn't even Halloween yet.  Little do they know it's always Halloween in our house. Except for a little bit when that other holiday comes around.
> 
> Anyway, even without physically handling the tapping peeper, I still highly recommend the static scary peeper. I think it is the element of surprise suddenly noticing it yourself that gives the good scare. I'd be very interested to see if anyone feels differently with the tapping one. I hope I'm not wrong, I'll have to buy that one, too.


I am wondering if the old one will be creepier because there isn't a sound and I would walk by it without noticing it at first so it would scare me once I would notice it.


----------



## themyst

allears22 said:


> I am wondering if the old one will be creepier because there isn't a sound and I would walk by it without noticing it at first so it would scare me once I would notice it.


That's the way I'm looking at it. With the static peeper, you're going about your business all unsuspectingly, and suddenly notice a creepy thing. With the tapping peeper, it's already drawing your attention to _something_, so you're already on alert to _something_ going on. I guess we'll have to wait for reviews of those who have both.


----------



## mamadada

Is the trailer the whole video for this year or is it teally just a trailer and a longer one will come out?


----------



## 22606

mamadada said:


> Is the trailer the whole video for this year or is it teally just a trailer and a longer one will come out?


There should be a full video sometime, I would think, unless their marketing department has been far too busy photographing items over and over in attempts to get them to look better than they truly do (or are filming repeatedly for the same reason)

That survey is a crock. My results are thus - I am poor, cheap, care just as much about price as quality, do not own a house worthy of gracing magazines, have no clue who many of the other high-end retailers are, do not follow trends, cannot redo rooms on a whim, and am not interested in celebrities and their offerings Anyone else care to share?


----------



## printersdevil

Garth, I also thought the survey was a crock. But, I am getting 20% off. Not sure that I will use it. I would love to send back a big cauldron bought not quite a month ago. I got it on sale and the return postage is too much so I am keeping it. Not even sure it will be pulled out of the box. Really disappointed in it.


----------



## RCIAG

Hilda said:


> I think this may be in the wrong thread. Nonetheless, you don't want to buy from that ebay seller. Trust me.


I know this is the wrong thread but I read that too late. It's mine. I have 45 days to get a refund from Paypal right?

Anyhoo...back to GR stuff, the books look better than I'd expected. I'm sad that I have to wait until August 10 to get my pumpkins. Has anyone else ordered those & got a different date?


----------



## Hilda

Jeepers said:


> Thanks for the tip about that ebay seller. I just did the survey and then ordered the eyeballs and the tapping peeper. I plan on using the eyeballs to make spooky plants for my gruesome garden scene. I'll let you all know what the tapping peeper is like once he's here.


That's a great idea for the eyeballs!!


----------



## Hilda

RCIAG said:


> I know this is the wrong thread but I read that too late. It's mine. I have 45 days to get a refund from Paypal right?


PM sent...


----------



## Scary Peeper

themyst said:


> That's the way I'm looking at it. With the static peeper, you're going about your business all unsuspectingly, and suddenly notice a creepy thing. With the tapping peeper, it's already drawing your attention to _something_, so you're already on alert to _something_ going on. I guess we'll have to wait for reviews of those who have both.


Hi allears22 and themyst. I wanted to jump in here to let you know that the Tapping Peeper will have 2 settings. It will have an "on" setting where he taps 3 times quickly on the window every 10 seconds continuously and then a "sensor" setting where he taps 3 times quickly only when there is motion. I totally agree with you about the subtle spirit of the Original Scary Peeper. We hope that with the "sensor" setting, there will still be a moment of suspense followed by a shocking realization that an unfamiliar face is peering at you through the window.  

Thank you both for your thoughts and support! We plan on continuing to design unique Halloween products that scare and surprise! Happy Peeping to all!

Scary Peeper


----------



## mamadada

Do you work for GR? What about the video? Is there more?


----------



## themyst

Scary Peeper said:


> Hi allears22 and themyst. I wanted to jump in here to let you know that the Tapping Peeper will have 2 settings. It will have an "on" setting where he taps 3 times quickly on the window every 10 seconds continuously and then a "sensor" setting where he taps 3 times quickly only when there is motion. I totally agree with you about the subtle spirit of the Original Scary Peeper. We hope that with the "sensor" setting, there will still be a moment of suspense followed by a shocking realization that an unfamiliar face is peering at you through the window.
> 
> Thank you both for your thoughts and support! We plan on continuing to design unique Halloween products that scare and surprise! Happy Peeping to all!
> 
> Scary Peeper


Thanks for clarifying that, it's a cool product. Grandin Road's artistically edited video makes it appear as if the tapping peeper is constantly tapping.


----------



## Scary Peeper

mamadada said:


> Do you work for GR? What about the video? Is there more?


No, we are just a vendor of theirs. Sorry I do not know more about their video but I'm guessing that they will release a longer video around August 1st. That is usually when their catalog drops and normally they ramp up promotion for Halloween Haven. I wouldn't be surprised if they had a really cool video that showcased some of the new items. This is all a guess of course. Sorry I don't know more.


----------



## allears22

Scary Peeper said:


> Hi allears22 and themyst. I wanted to jump in here to let you know that the Tapping Peeper will have 2 settings. It will have an "on" setting where he taps 3 times quickly on the window every 10 seconds continuously and then a "sensor" setting where he taps 3 times quickly only when there is motion. I totally agree with you about the subtle spirit of the Original Scary Peeper. We hope that with the "sensor" setting, there will still be a moment of suspense followed by a shocking realization that an unfamiliar face is peering at you through the window.
> 
> Thank you both for your thoughts and support! We plan on continuing to design unique Halloween products that scare and surprise! Happy Peeping to all!
> 
> Scary Peeper


Thank you! That is some good food for thought. Either way I will end up with one of them soon.


----------



## JWAddington

I like the 3 way led spotlights ....the short circuit effect is a nice touch. Orange
http://youtu.be/RQ7tEgFdzK8

Purple
http://youtu.be/1B4t8xejA_0


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Thank you for the pic of the attic light. They are on my list. I had the 20% off survey code yesterday but I bought the eyeballs instead. I should probably use the next code they send me for the attic lights. I hope they don't sell out! 




themyst said:


> I received my Animated Haunted Books and two Creepy Attic Lights from GR today.
> 
> I was very dubious when I first took out the books. At first glance they look like they're made of thin, cheap rubber which overlays a thin plastic frame. It was difficult getting the battery plate off on the bottom initially because it looked like the screw had already been half stripped. But I did, and put in three AA batteries (the website incorrectly states AAA but they are indeed AA).
> 
> It took a couple of minutes but it grew on me. It's kind of neat. You turn it on, and it is sound activated. Quieter movements didn't trigger it (like normal talking), but clearing my throat loudly and clapping my hands did, as well as talking suddenly and loudly. The bwahahaha recording sounds ominous enough, and it is clear and loud. I put it on a bookshelf, and it looks pretty good and unsuspecting sandwiched between other old books.
> 
> One issue I have is that the on/off/auto switch on the bottom doesn't "click" into place, it is just kind of slidey. So you don't know for a fact if you truly have it in the "off" position or if it is sitting between on and off. I wonder if this is a defect or if others will have the same issue.
> 
> Overall, I've decided the books are pretty neat but you'd have to treat them gently or I think the soft latex might easily rip. I think the $60 I paid was too much and if I had seen them in a store for that I likely wouldn't have bought them. Maybe $35 - 40 would be a better price.
> 
> One side of books:
> 
> View attachment 246735
> 
> 
> Other side of books:
> 
> View attachment 246736
> 
> 
> Back of books:
> 
> View attachment 246737
> 
> 
> Front of books on shelf:
> 
> View attachment 246738
> 
> 
> Books in action:
> 
> View attachment 246739
> 
> 
> 
> The creepy attic lights surprised me as they are much bigger than I had anticipated. They're about the size of a small-medium eggplant! I plugged one in and it's pretty neat the way it sputters on and off like a faulty light. I like them and even though they're plastic, they are made up to look a bit dirty and it gives them an authentic look.
> 
> View attachment 246740


----------



## themyst

wednesdayaddams said:


> Thank you for the pic of the attic light. They are on my list. I had the 20% off survey code yesterday but I bought the eyeballs instead. I should probably use the next code they send me for the attic lights. I hope they don't sell out!


They're not exclusive to GR, Spirit Halloween also has them, so surely others carry it, too.


----------



## [email protected]

I saw them today at Big Lots for 12 dollars.


----------



## Hilda

I got my last item from what I thought was my initial purchases from GR this year. I might not be doing much further purchasing. I'm kind of bummed. This is just not my lucky year with them.

I ordered the pair of wall mounted wiggly mummy hands. Since I've have some... minor disappointments with some of the other items. I was really hoping these were going to be 'as expected' when they arrived. I already own two of the wiggly hand props that I purchased from Target and I LOVE them. So I was looking forward to this.

So, the idea is GREAT. They have a metal hanger on the back of each so you can put them on the wall. I was SO RELIEVED it was an actual left and right hand. I thought I read somewhere someone complained they received two left hands. So I have to admit. They seem a little less... put together as well as the Target mummy hand. If I remember correctly the lights in the Target mummy hand go out into the fingers. These are just clustered in the palm. Also the gauze seems thinner on these. (Maybe I'm wrong about that.) However, I was still excited. Until I put them on the wall.

First of all, the sensors in the wrists face each other so they keep triggering each other. That is a bit odd. You don't want to switch them out either. That would not look right. 

So in the one hand, it did not work right from the beginning. The fingers were scrunched unnaturally in the shipping box and the lights come on, and you can feel a vibration, but no wiggling. Then the OTHER hand stopped. The battery door is defective and the screw is stripped and the wiggling pushed the battery out. I can't get it to stay closed.

So I am sorry GR. Two defective hands. ON top of the other glitches in the other items I ordered. This is not good. I might have to end this love affair. It's not you. It's me. 
Oh wait... no. It is you. 

I'll be sending these back. Good luck to the rest of you. I hope you get everything exactly the way you want and what you paid for!! Honestly. I love the shopping season. So off to the stores now for me!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

wednesdayaddams said:


> Thank you for the pic of the attic light. They are on my list. I had the 20% off survey code yesterday but I bought the eyeballs instead. I should probably use the next code they send me for the attic lights. I hope they don't sell out!


Just an FYI , Big Lots has the attic light for 12 dollars even.


----------



## themyst

Hilda said:


> I got my last item from what I thought was my initial purchases from GR this year. I might not be doing much further purchasing. I'm kind of bummed. This is just not my lucky year with them.
> 
> I ordered the pair of wall mounted wiggly mummy hands. Since I've have some... minor disappointments with some of the other items. I was really hoping these were going to be 'as expected' when they arrived. I already own two of the wiggly hand props that I purchased from Target and I LOVE them. So I was looking forward to this.


Sorry the hands didn't work out as you expected. I didn't know they wiggled though, cool idea! Honestly, I would have preferred hands sticking out of the wall that just wiggled with no light. Strange, the battery compartment screw on my new animated haunted books was half stripped also. I was even thinking that maybe it was a return ... but they just got them in stock! So who knows. I'm walking away from them also and giving other retailers a chance.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I'm so bummed that so many people are disappointed with their items. We were all so excited when we first sneaked a peak but so far very little is living up to expectations. Oh well, there are still a lot of products that either people haven't bought or received yet, maybe some of those will be better. 
I bought that ballerina marionette and they send me an email daily telling me the shipping date has been delayed by one day...seriously they send me an email on the 28th to say it will be shipped on the 29th then on the 29th they send an email saying it will be sent on the 30th, this has been going on since the 23rd lol 
I wish everyone better luck on other things they order, I'm sendin' out the good mojo !


----------



## dbruner

I ordered and received 4 things: Eva, Skully, Larry and the zombie cat. I love them all, but I'm bummed for those of you who haven't been happy with your purchases. I hope GR is paying attention.


----------



## themyst

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm so bummed that so many people are disappointed with their items. We were all so excited when we first sneaked a peak but so far very little is living up to expectations. Oh well, there are still a lot of products that either people haven't bought or received yet, maybe some of those will be better.
> I bought that ballerina marionette and they send me an email daily telling me the shipping date has been delayed by one day...seriously they send me an email on the 28th to say it will be shipped on the 29th then on the 29th they send an email saying it will be sent on the 30th, this has been going on since the 23rd lol
> I wish everyone better luck on other things they order, I'm sendin' out the good mojo !


They're doing that to me with the one item I am still waiting on ... the Halloween Fascinator Headband. 

On 7/11 the purported shipping date was supposed to be July 20, then on 7/17 it was moved up to 7/27, then on 7/24 it was moved up to 8/3. Can't fault them for that I guess, it's likely a supplier problem. At least they're providing updates and not just waiting for us to contact them.


----------



## 22606

disembodiedvoice said:


> ...I bought that ballerina marionette and they send me an email daily telling me the shipping date has been delayed by one day.


After completing that stupid survey, I used the discount to order her, too, though I have not received the actual e-mail with a shipping date listed, just one thanking me for placing an order. Time to play the waiting game with GR again, I guess


----------



## Batty Patty

Thanks so much for this awesome info! That tree face and hands was one of the things I was about to splurge on from GR with my 20% survey. You guys just saved me so much money! Now I can buy more stuff.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Garthgoyle said:


> After completing that stupid survey, I used the discount to order her, too, though I have not received the actual e-mail with a shipping date listed, just one thanking me for placing an order. Time to play the waiting game with GR again, I guess


The thing I don't understand is that if you put her in your cart now it says In Stock. So what is the hold up, really doesn't make sense. maybe she will be on her way soon.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I have never ordered from GR and I can't view their return policy. Can someone tell me if it's a hassle free sort of policy?


----------



## themyst

Their return policy can be found here: http://www.grandinroad.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/WCMContentView?storeId=11103&contentKey=WCM_QUALITY_COMMITMENT&langId=-1&catalogId=11103

As to their willingness to comply with their own policies, I have no idea.

Read it carefully, there is a special condition for Halloween merchandise which must be returned by 10/30.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Garthgoyle said:


> After completing that stupid survey, I used the discount to order her, too, though I have not received the actual e-mail with a shipping date listed, just one thanking me for placing an order. Time to play the waiting game with GR again, I guess


Garth, I got an email today saying she had shipped. So yours should be as well.


----------



## Hilda

WickedChick said:


> I have never ordered from GR and I can't view their return policy. Can someone tell me if it's a hassle free sort of policy?


I hope it's hassle free. I've been buying from them for years. This is the first year I have to use it.


----------



## Caroluna

I received an email this morning with a code for an additional 40% off items in the outlet (XXW58072). There is not much Halloween there, but for anyone interested in the bat poncho, the Day of the Dead table topper or the Wicked and/or Day of the Dead sashes, it is a good discount.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Thank you! I just saw that on another thread. Big lots is right around the corner from my office. Will def check it out! 



disembodiedvoice said:


> Just an FYI , Big Lots has the attic light for 12 dollars even.


----------



## Spookybella977

Thank you Caroluna! The day of the dead topper has been waiting in my cart for a while


----------



## Caroluna

Spookybella977 said:


> Thank you Caroluna! The day of the dead topper has been waiting in my cart for a while


You are so welcome. I love that topper, but I just don't have anywhere to use it. I almost bought it anyway today with the 40% discount. However, at some point I have to restrain myself from buying things that I might have a use for in the future!


----------



## 22606

disembodiedvoice said:


> Garth, I got an email today saying she had shipped. So yours should be as well.


Yes, thanks. I received one today confirming that she is about to dance her way over here.



Caroluna said:


> ...I love that topper, but I just don't have anywhere to use it. I almost bought it anyway today with the 40% discount.


The discount is solely for normal outdoor items, correct? I doubt that it would apply to anything Halloween-related, unfortunately.


----------



## Caroluna

Garthgoyle said:


> Yes, thanks. I received one today confirming that she is about to dance her way over here.
> 
> 
> 
> The discount is solely for normal outdoor items, correct? I doubt that it would apply to anything Halloween-related, unfortunately.


The discount is for anything in the outlet. There are still a few Halloween items there from last year.


----------



## Hilda

Well I guess this will be one of my final posts in a GR thread.
The bloom is off the rose, as the saying goes...

I looked at the return information, and all I could find was the UPS label that would charge me $8.95 to return. Now I pretty much live with mail order. My older son is disabled and I don't go into too many stores. It gets difficult. So I have not really encountered someone who did not give an UPS or USPS option. So I called to check on this. I don't think I should have to pay to return a defective item, or I should get that cost back. So at first the girl, told me to use label and I would get charged. Then I had to push back a little. So then, she acted like this was a favor to me alone. She said she would reimburse me the shipping since it was a defective product, but only after they got it back and could see it was defective. (Whatever that means exactly.) Like I would lie about it? So I said can I use USPS. She said no. Only UPS. I said can I arrange for pickup. She said that would be a $29.95 fee.

Uhhhhh Is this for real? So then she asked my zip code. She said there is a UPS drop off 6 miles from me. She named town and address. Well that town is NOT 6 miles away from me, is congested with tourist and I never can find a parking spot on Main Street. It's more like a 20 minute drive. To save the $9 shipping? So then she kind of argued with me that the town IS 6 miles away. What is her point? It's NOT. I've lived here 25 years. That must be how the crow flies. Over the mountain and Lehigh River while you are at it.

So then she finds me another UPS drop off. I said I am not driving that far. I will just eat the USPS and ship it USPS. Then, like she is granting me the world's biggest favor, she arranges for pickup. Tomorrow or Monday, she can't tell me when. Only I will not be home tomorrow. So....

Wow. What a run around. Where is the dang, you can drop it off at USPS and we will refund you. Sorry for the inconvenience of a defective product? At one point she pointed out that I must not have read the return policy before shopping or I would know in advance they only use UPS.

Yes. You are one hundred percent correct and now that I know this. I really can't be shopping with you anymore, because I am not driving literally over the mountain, through the woods, and over the river to return your goods. When I LIVE NEXT DOOR to the USPS. I'm on my couch and am staring at it out my window right now. LOL

So, I guess that's that. Hopefully the replacement set wriggle and as far as any future purchases... it would have to be an uber good item worth the hassle for me to buy again. Such a disappointing experience with them this summer.

Well, it's official. I think I just broke up with GR. I am sad. I need ice cream.


----------



## 22606

What a horrid practice... Sorry for your experiences with them this year, Hilda, between the items and now this fiasco. Perhaps it is an isolated incident and you just 'lucked out' in getting that particular representative, but, if not, they are going to shoot themselves in the foot and burn many bridges, I would think (and hope). I do not believe that the customer is _always_ right, though there is no excuse to justify treating someone simply attempting to return a defective item in that wretched manner. The way that things are going this year with GR, I had every intention of ordering the ballerina marionette elsewhere, although I could not find anyone else selling it, unfortunately.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Hilda, I think you got hold of a bad rep. I spoke to Customer Service today regarding returning two of the same item, both damaged in shipping. They are sending a UPS pickup. When I saw your post, I called back and was assured that any item that is returned because it's damaged or defective will not incur a return shipping charge (whether you use the return label, or have a UPS pickup). I told him what you'd posted, and he said that the Rep was wrong, and that was not their policy. 
I've done a lot of business with Grandin Road and Frontgate over the years, and I would advise anyone who calls for service and gets a response that is contrary to their policy to call back and speak to another Rep. If you don't get satisfaction there, ask to speak to a manager or supervisor. Some operators, especially approaching the holiday season, may be new or poorly trained, and may give the wrong answer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry to hear about your experience in trying to return the mummy hands Hilda. I thought they looked pretty nice on your wall but of course you want to see them work too. It is a cool concept. I've found many of these moving hands can have issues with digits moving much at all. I bought some resin hands for the look on the wall but seriously would have loved them animated.

I haven't had to return much to GR or Frontgate maybe 6 items total in the several years of ordering from them (a smooched nose on my first Stone Man, a horribly smelly and moldy plaster like umbrella stand from FG and several patio furniture covers I didn't care for the color of in the end also from FG). My experience has always been good and yes they do their returns via UPS. The first 2 items they paid for shipping back and the covers were on me which I didn't have a problem with as they weren't damaged or defective.

I think using just UPS is just how they have it set up for processing and tracking at their end. Probably saves them a hassle working with various carriers and various tracking systems. And overall UPS does offer a great service especially when you are expecting a package from them. UPS isn't cheap these days and quite honestly neither is USPS for a lot of stuff. My skelly rats and scorpions shipped by a member in not really a large box ran over $10. Hubby and I were both shocked to find that FedEx was our cheapest option for shipping a set of encyclopedias back from my mom's house that I just had to have instead of seeing them being donated or sold. We checked out USPS, UPS and FedEx. I always thought FedEx was the most expensive and USPS the least. I don't have a UPS nearby where we live now but am fortunate I guess to be able to ship through Staples which is probably only a mile or two away. I can totally understand not wanting to schlep miles away with a USPS next door. Glad you were able to at least work something out with them. So what kind of ice cream are we having?LOL.


----------



## themyst

Anyone else that bought the tree face and arms ... what screw/nail did you use to attach it to your tree? I have a plethora of nails/screws and I can't find a single one to fit the keyhole hangers.


----------



## halloween71

Hilda said:


> Well I guess this will be one of my final posts in a GR thread.
> The bloom is off the rose, as the saying goes...
> 
> I looked at the return information, and all I could find was the UPS label that would charge me $8.95 to return. Now I pretty much live with mail order. My older son is disabled and I don't go into too many stores. It gets difficult. So I have not really encountered someone who did not give an UPS or USPS option. So I called to check on this. I don't think I should have to pay to return a defective item, or I should get that cost back. So at first the girl, told me to use label and I would get charged. Then I had to push back a little. So then, she acted like this was a favor to me alone. She said she would reimburse me the shipping since it was a defective product, but only after they got it back and could see it was defective. (Whatever that means exactly.) Like I would lie about it? So I said can I use USPS. She said no. Only UPS. I said can I arrange for pickup. She said that would be a $29.95 fee.
> 
> Uhhhhh Is this for real? So then she asked my zip code. She said there is a UPS drop off 6 miles from me. She named town and address. Well that town is NOT 6 miles away from me, is congested with tourist and I never can find a parking spot on Main Street. It's more like a 20 minute drive. To save the $9 shipping? So then she kind of argued with me that the town IS 6 miles away. What is her point? It's NOT. I've lived here 25 years. That must be how the crow flies. Over the mountain and Lehigh River while you are at it.
> 
> So then she finds me another UPS drop off. I said I am not driving that far. I will just eat the USPS and ship it USPS. Then, like she is granting me the world's biggest favor, she arranges for pickup. Tomorrow or Monday, she can't tell me when. Only I will not be home tomorrow. So....
> 
> Wow. What a run around. Where is the dang, you can drop it off at USPS and we will refund you. Sorry for the inconvenience of a defective product? At one point she pointed out that I must not have read the return policy before shopping or I would know in advance they only use UPS.
> 
> Yes. You are one hundred percent correct and now that I know this. I really can't be shopping with you anymore, because I am not driving literally over the mountain, through the woods, and over the river to return your goods. When I LIVE NEXT DOOR to the USPS. I'm on my couch and am staring at it out my window right now. LOL
> 
> So, I guess that's that. Hopefully the replacement set wriggle and as far as any future purchases... it would have to be an uber good item worth the hassle for me to buy again. Such a disappointing experience with them this summer.
> 
> Well, it's official. I think I just broke up with GR. I am sad. I need ice cream.



You can call ups to pick up at your house.there is no fee that i am aware of there maybe one if they call?


----------



## themyst

halloween71 said:


> You can call ups to pick up at your house.there is no fee that i am aware of there maybe one if they call?


I believe there is a pick up fee. What I usually do is set out my package for UPS when I know they're already coming to drop another off, that way I don't get charged.


----------



## punkpumpkin

I think I asked this before, but has anyone ordered the scarewolf rug before? Here it is. It looks pretty cool, but it kind of expensive. I am torn about it. http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-scarewolf-rug


----------



## Cloe

Hilda said:


> Well I guess this will be one of my final posts in a GR thread.
> The bloom is off the rose, as the saying goes...
> 
> I looked at the return information, and all I could find was the UPS label that would charge me $8.95 to return. Now I pretty much live with mail order. My older son is disabled and I don't go into too many stores. It gets difficult. So I have not really encountered someone who did not give an UPS or USPS option. So I called to check on this. I don't think I should have to pay to return a defective item, or I should get that cost back. So at first the girl, told me to use label and I would get charged. Then I had to push back a little. So then, she acted like this was a favor to me alone. She said she would reimburse me the shipping since it was a defective product, but only after they got it back and could see it was defective. (Whatever that means exactly.) Like I would lie about it? So I said can I use USPS. She said no. Only UPS. I said can I arrange for pickup. She said that would be a $29.95 fee.
> 
> Uhhhhh Is this for real? So then she asked my zip code. She said there is a UPS drop off 6 miles from me. She named town and address. Well that town is NOT 6 miles away from me, is congested with tourist and I never can find a parking spot on Main Street. It's more like a 20 minute drive. To save the $9 shipping? So then she kind of argued with me that the town IS 6 miles away. What is her point? It's NOT. I've lived here 25 years. That must be how the crow flies. Over the mountain and Lehigh River while you are at it.
> 
> So then she finds me another UPS drop off. I said I am not driving that far. I will just eat the USPS and ship it USPS. Then, like she is granting me the world's biggest favor, she arranges for pickup. Tomorrow or Monday, she can't tell me when. Only I will not be home tomorrow. So....
> 
> Wow. What a run around. Where is the dang, you can drop it off at USPS and we will refund you. Sorry for the inconvenience of a defective product? At one point she pointed out that I must not have read the return policy before shopping or I would know in advance they only use UPS.
> 
> Yes. You are one hundred percent correct and now that I know this. I really can't be shopping with you anymore, because I am not driving literally over the mountain, through the woods, and over the river to return your goods. When I LIVE NEXT DOOR to the USPS. I'm on my couch and am staring at it out my window right now. LOL
> 
> So, I guess that's that. Hopefully the replacement set wriggle and as far as any future purchases... it would have to be an uber good item worth the hassle for me to buy again. Such a disappointing experience with them this summer.
> 
> Well, it's official. I think I just broke up with GR. I am sad. I need ice cream.


Hilda, apparently if it's just one bad rep she's been there for years. I had a very similar experience when I had to return the animated vampire that sits up. The one they sent me actually had dirt and paint (?) on it. The lights didn't work and the neck was broken. I called to return it and had a very similar experience. I didn't have to pay to return it but I had to take it to a UPS office myself. They only had 1 vampire left according to the woman on the phone so I had them send it out to me as I was worried it would be gone by the time they got my return. In order to do this I had to be recharged for a new one and as I found out later I was charged a new shipping fee. I had used free shipping when I ordered it along with a few other things. What's really funny is the first vampire I received was obviously a used defective return. As I bought their last one while waiting for my new one and for a credit for my return he disappeared off their site. Luckily the new one worked but of note is the day after I got credited for the return (not the shipping!) He popped back on their site. All's I could think was they were going to resell that one I had for at least a 3rd time. I think we all realize when sold out items reappear for a short time it was more than likely a return. Could get lucky and they just didn't like it, maybe someone used it for a party and don't need it anymore, or possibly reselling their returns without checking them? Or thinking sooner or later someone isn't going to bother with a return? Who knows. I've only dealt with them twice, this return and my earlier problem I commented about with the books. So both times were a pretty bad experience.


----------



## ooojen

punkpumpkin said:


> I think I asked this before, but has anyone ordered the scarewolf rug before? Here it is. It looks pretty cool, but it kind of expensive. I am torn about it. http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-scarewolf-rug


I believe that comes from the same company that makes the Scary Peeper. That's a good product, and the fact that the manufacturer has been on this thread gives me confidence that they care about their customers. Maybe you could look into buying directly from them. Or if Hilda's customer service experience wasn't in line with GR's policy, then you could probably go ahead and order from GR knowing you could return it if there were problems with its function. 

I got the GR eyeball spheres today. I like the design. I really like the fact that the eye is printed in opposite directions on opposite sides of the sphere, so that if you wanted, you could display them as a pair, left and right. Good design, but poor quality control.
The background ("whites" of the eyes) is a parchment tan with pale writing. They're pieces laid together, similar to the way many globes are constructed. There's a little round end cap. No problem with the design, but the end caps aren't all the same color as the main portion of the sphere. You can see it in my picture below. It's much more noticeable in person than in the picture. Perhaps it's moot, because the other poor aspects of construction mean that I'll have to display them with the tops hidden anyway. (Hilda found an excellent way to do that.) The unfortunate little paper circle that covers the hole in the tops of each ornament appears to be glued in place. Some are ok, but a lot of them have glue slopped and smeared around the top beyond the sticker. In my picture you can see a kind of whitish lumped-up ring around the sticker, fading into a long smear on the left. That's the glue. It too shows up a lot more in person than on the picture. Also, on a couple the stickers were put on carelessly and they have wrinkles. I can't pull them off to straighten them because they're glued down...but it shouldn't matter; I don't intend to display them so the tops show anyway. It was my original intent to put them in a bowl, but I'll be looking for a plan B. 
So, they look great as long as you can cover the top 1/4 or so when you display them. 
I'll be back with my opinion on the haunted animated books. (spoiler-- more glue issues. I'm visualizing some poor workers in a Chinese factory being pushed to glue more units than is humanly possible in the allotted time.)


----------



## Serpentia

First, sorry Hilda and that sucks. As someone who also does a LOT of mail ordering - I live in a rural area - I can totally understand.

Second: the masked skull. Here he is, both sides: 















Eye sockets are glossed, which is a nice touch.

I think I will wait for a sale before picking up his mate, the jeweled skull. One problem is that I am really shorter of room than I thought.


----------



## Hilda

Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions. In the end, I guess it is resolved. It's just that she was so... strange about it all. Did not make it easy. I should not have to negotiate with the rep. to make a simple return on a defective item. 

I know it sounds like I am being petty about having to go to UPS, but it's almost impossible to do some of the things people take for granted with my son. Where he is happy and used to walking next door to the post office. So I guess this is partly on me for having a special situation, but I was not aware until today with their 'only' UPS policy which does make me think I will probably be very limited on what I buy in the future. I do tons of shopping online. Almost everyone else manages to figure out how to use either one or the other of the carriers. Just seems we are all having a run of strange luck with GR this summer. 

I adore our UPS man. He is here quite often. I just did not appreciate her snide remark about 'usually I would have to charge you $29.95 for a pick fee.' WTH was THAT about?!?! 

Well, on top of things not being as pictured. Vague or misleading descriptions. Poor quality, defective item and a less than pleasant return experience... 
The bloom is off the rose. 

My husband is thrilled with the end of my love affair with GR. I swear I caught him doing a happy jig in the kitchen.


----------



## Hilda

For those of you still dating GR  ... they posted a video of the Halloween catalog on FB. 

https://www.facebook.com/grandinroad/videos/10154271314663840/


----------



## CHEFJULI

Hilda, You need to write an email to GR explaining your displeasure with this representative. They will compensate your with a gift card. You are a long time customer and that type of behavior from GR is not acceptable. Just write them an email and they'll respond. Put in there that you are part of a large Halloween Group that follows GR and this is bad publicity for them. Don't put up with rude or poorly trained reps, just as ask for a supervisor or manager and then put it in writing. Works every time. Bummer about the hands. I'm going to order the mirror and keep your fingers crossed that it works. I will post once I receive it!


----------



## Hilda

It's up! Everything looks GORGEOUS. Beautifully staged. Thank you Juli for the headsup.
Although, I did Laugh out Loud how fast they whip past the small animated props. They sure did WHIZZZZZ past that plastic cat too.  

It is a fun video...


----------



## 19215

Thanks for the video! I love the twist at the end.


----------



## ZombieLion

Hilda, I send you a PM


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I like the video a lot better than the one from last year! But I do think they definitely glossed over some of the props & I can't help but wonder if it's because there are issues, based on what people have been mentioning here.

I was interested to see that the big eyeballs on display don't seem to have the sticker problem on the top that has been shown here! You guys have needed to cover the tops of them in order to display them, yet the video shows them all sitting in bowls - which I think is a great look, but I'm wondering if it's possible what with those stickers. Maybe they were edited out? I did enjoy the black & orange decorated room a lot - I'm going to have to go back through that part of the video with slow motion or something, because I do a lot of orange, white & black in my dining room.


----------



## ooojen

CHEFJULI said:


> I'm going to order the mirror and keep your fingers crossed that it works. I will post once I receive it!


I'm looking forward to that! I'm very interested in that prop. I was a little afraid of it having a cheap plastic frame, or the lights not being diffused enough. (They are in "spots" on the video.) I would love for it to be as good as it should be for the price! If you give it a strong thumbs up, I'll move on it!

Love the new video! It's a big improvement over last year's! They do move by things quickly, but it does pique one's interest


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Sorry to hear about your experience, Hilda. Definitely contact GR.

I did want to follow up on an earlier post. The skeleton spider and rat were not priced correctly on Shindigz.

They honored my order, but the price for the rat is now23.99, not 3.99.


----------



## RCIAG

Wow, that's a great video!! MUCH better than last year. Beautifully staged too. Yeah, they tend to gloss over things & fly by stuff but this was just a cool vid to show you what's available & possible with GR stuff.

I love those chrome skellys & the skeleton mirror. I'd never actually buy them unless they were something like 75% off because they're way too expensive but they still look great in those scenes.


----------



## ooojen

My GR so far-- Happy with the mummification head and hands. It's what I expected. I intend to add some depth to the paint job, but it's good; I'm happy.
The 3 function spotlight-- Good. As long as it continues to function, it's a winner.
Eyeballs -- Mixed. Great concept, good design, sloppy execution on some. Thumbs down on smeared glue, and on the stickers. Their lighter color makes them show up all the more.
Attic light--- Good. The mold seam shows up on the plastic bulb in the light of day, but it will be just fine at a dimly-lit party. The flicker is great. I can get the same thing cheaper elsewhere, though, and now I have.
Books-- Not good at all. I had the same issues themyst had in that the battery compartment screw's Philip's head was nearly stripped. Same deal with the switch, too; it slides rather than clicking into place, and it's a little hard to tell when it's in the full off position.
Worse, the latex cover was _*very poorly *_glued to the plastic frame underneath. There were strings and lumps of glue oozing out, and there are bubbled out areas where the wasn't enough glue to hold things in place. 
The top edges of some of the books don't even come close to lining up with the spines, and there are smears of glue all over.








The paint job between books is very sloppy, and you can see where the glue has actually eaten into the latex.









There were stray glue chunks and threads all along the bottom. Those on the exterior I can just pull or cut away, but some of them are oozing out from the edges of the latex, making lumpy areas that will always show.









continued--


----------



## ooojen

The latex is attached loosely, and in some areas crookedly. The end book is wider at the bottom and where it narrows near the top it also leans to the right. That's not very realistic-looking. You can see the cover is pushed in, making an indentation near the "PO" of Potions. There's another such spot at the base of the Potions book spine, and more stray glue.









Bubbly, twisted, horribly-glued latex, and smears of glue around the not-very-sensitive sensor -- also another view of how poorly the spine lines up with the top edges of the book









Again, not a very realistic look:









I will be able to use an Exacto and slice through the latex to work a little bit of adhesive underneath. That will improve things. But really, for the price this thing cost, I shouldn't have to do that. I should send it back, but there's no UPS close to me, either, and the inconvenience (and cost) would be more than the inconvenience of fixing the prop to get it looking good enough to display. 
If I had seen the prop before I bought it, I wouldn't have spent more than $20 maximum...maybe not even that much. It was a very high-priced piece of crap. Live and learn. In the future, I'd rather miss out on something that looks cool, than go ahead and rush in before I read reviews. 

I'm not breaking up with GR; we've always had an open relationship. All the same, I don't like to waste my time. I'm going to be checking out Design Toscano and Home Goods. They haven't let me down. I don't mind doing some of the work, (touching up props, of course) but I don't need someone who's just phoning it in. Shape it up, GR!


----------



## Hilda

I am enjoying the staging ideas in the video. Love the style.

Oh dang ooojen. That is too sloppy for that price. It just is. "I'm not breaking up with GR; we've always had an open relationship." LMAO hahahaha

This seems to be a theme this summer. Yipes. It's hit or miss! Whatever the glitch is this year. I hope they figure it out before they break more hearts.

I hope we get some squealing happy reviews soon from folks still this year. Looking forward to it.


----------



## RCIAG

I wonder why they felt the need to cover the books in latex? That seems like a waste of latex. I would've expected them to be a molded plastic all over.


----------



## punkineater

ooojen said:


> The latex is attached loosely, and in some areas crookedly. The end book is wider at the bottom and where it narrows near the top it also leans to the right. That's not very realistic-looking. You can see the cover is pushed in, making an indentation near the "PO" of Potions. There's another such spot at the base of the Potions book spine, and more stray glue.
> 
> View attachment 247028
> 
> 
> Bubbly, twisted, horribly-glued latex, and smears of glue around the not-very-sensitive sensor -- also another view of how poorly the spine lines up with the top edges of the book
> 
> View attachment 247029
> 
> 
> Again, not a very realistic look:
> 
> View attachment 247030
> 
> 
> I will be able to use an Exacto and slice through the latex to work a little bit of adhesive underneath. That will improve things. But really, for the price this thing cost, I shouldn't have to do that. I should send it back, but there's no UPS close to me, either, and the inconvenience (and cost) would be more than the inconvenience of fixing the prop to get it looking good enough to display.
> If I had seen the prop before I bought it, I wouldn't have spend more than $20 maximum...maybe not even that much. It was a very high-priced piece of crap. Live and learn. In the future, I'd rather miss out on something that looks cool, than go ahead and rush in before I read reviews.
> 
> I'm not breaking up with GR; we've always had an open relationship. All the same, I don't like to waste my time. I'm going to be checking out Design Toscano and Home Goods. They haven't let me down. I don't mind doing some of the work, (touching up props, of course) but I don't need someone who's just phoning it in. Shape it up, GR!


Now_ that's_ what I call a no-holds-barred review! Sorry the books prop ended up a hunk of junk, ooojen. 5 stars and a hug for the laugh


----------



## punkineater

Hilda said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions. In the end, I guess it is resolved. It's just that she was so... strange about it all. Did not make it easy. I should not have to negotiate with the rep. to make a simple return on a defective item.
> 
> I know it sounds like I am being petty about having to go to UPS, but it's almost impossible to do some of the things people take for granted with my son. Where he is happy and used to walking next door to the post office. So I guess this is partly on me for having a special situation, but I was not aware until today with their 'only' UPS policy which does make me think I will probably be very limited on what I buy in the future. I do tons of shopping online. Almost everyone else manages to figure out how to use either one or the other of the carriers. Just seems we are all having a run of strange luck with GR this summer.
> 
> I adore our UPS man. He is here quite often. I just did not appreciate her snide remark about 'usually I would have to charge you $29.95 for a pick fee.' WTH was THAT about?!?!
> 
> Well, on top of things not being as pictured. Vague or misleading descriptions. Poor quality, defective item and a less than pleasant return experience...
> The bloom is off the rose.
> 
> My husband is thrilled with the end of my love affair with GR. I swear I caught him doing a happy jig in the kitchen.


If the Lighthearted Witch is done with you, GR, you REALLY ARE in big trouble

You get a hug too, Hilda


----------



## allears22

ooojen said:


> The latex is attached loosely, and in some areas crookedly. The end book is wider at the bottom and where it narrows near the top it also leans to the right. That's not very realistic-looking. You can see the cover is pushed in, making an indentation near the "PO" of Potions. There's another such spot at the base of the Potions book spine, and more stray glue.
> 
> View attachment 247028
> 
> 
> Bubbly, twisted, horribly-glued latex, and smears of glue around the not-very-sensitive sensor -- also another view of how poorly the spine lines up with the top edges of the book
> 
> View attachment 247029
> 
> 
> Again, not a very realistic look:
> 
> View attachment 247030
> 
> 
> I will be able to use an Exacto and slice through the latex to work a little bit of adhesive underneath. That will improve things. But really, for the price this thing cost, I shouldn't have to do that. I should send it back, but there's no UPS close to me, either, and the inconvenience (and cost) would be more than the inconvenience of fixing the prop to get it looking good enough to display.
> If I had seen the prop before I bought it, I wouldn't have spend more than $20 maximum...maybe not even that much. It was a very high-priced piece of crap. Live and learn. In the future, I'd rather miss out on something that looks cool, than go ahead and rush in before I read reviews.
> 
> I'm not breaking up with GR; we've always had an open relationship. All the same, I don't like to waste my time. I'm going to be checking out Design Toscano and Home Goods. They haven't let me down. I don't mind doing some of the work, (touching up props, of course) but I don't need someone who's just phoning it in. Shape it up, GR!



That is really horrible and I would be upset for the money that they charge. I have faith that the two items I purchased will be fine but we shall see.


----------



## themyst

ooojen, those books were put together badly. If you look back a few pages at the ones I received you can see they are not nearly as bad as the ones you got. It really looks like a manufacturer's mistake ... and I can't believe someone at Grandin Road actually put them in a box in that condition and packed them up for you. Are they reading this thread and punishing you for some reason? 

For the sixty dollars they cost, I would call them up and demand they send a UPS ticket to return them. I don't have a UPS near me either (very rural), but if you order online as frequently as I do, you can just set the box out when UPS comes with another delivery and they'll scan it and take it.


----------



## ooojen

allears22 said:


> That is really horrible and I would be upset for the money that they charge. I have faith that the two items I purchased will be fine but we shall see.


I hope they turn out to be just fine, and they probably will. More of what I ordered from GR this year was good than was bad. It's just sort of sad that I used to be able to trust their quality without question, and now I can't. I was one of those initially saying that if an item looks good to you, you probably should move quickly on purchasing. I've revised my stance.

I'll report in when I get my conversing pumpkins. If they look and function as in the video, I think they'll be a big hit with my guests.


----------



## allears22

Yea it sucks to feel that way. I have liked everything I have ordered in the past and been happy with the quality. Some of the things I am seeing this year are making me a little more hesitant with what I purchase going forward.


----------



## ooojen

themyst said:


> ooojen, those books were put together badly. If you look back a few pages at the ones I received you can see they are not nearly as bad as the ones you got. It really looks like a manufacturer's mistake ... and I can't believe someone at Grandin Road actually put them in a box in that condition and packed them up for you. Are they reading this thread and punishing you for some reason?
> 
> For the sixty dollars they cost, I would call them up and demand they send a UPS ticket to return them. I don't have a UPS near me either (very rural), but if you order online as frequently as I do, you can just set the box out when UPS comes with another delivery and they'll scan it and take it.


You're right. I should make the effort to send it back. I cleaned up some of the stray glue, but I haven't done any "surgery" yet. 
I did see that yours were better glued-- these are awful. I could certainly spend the $60 somewhere else and get something more impressive for my money.

lol at the idea of them punishing me! Overall I've been in their camp from the beginning. They themselves are the only ones driving me out!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I completely agree that I can't believe someone would have even PUT THOSE SPELL BOOKS IN A BOX TO SEND TO A CUSTOMER! Wow... certainly everyone on this forum is clearly talented enough to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear, but I also would urge you to at least send those photos to GR's Customer Service or corporate offices, Oojen. That really is an embarrassment to them and honestly, they should know about it and I would hope they'd offer you a discount or something. 

You guys probably already know about this prop, but I just wanted to chime in that we purchased the Spirit Spider Spellbooks last year and really really loved them! They are not latex, which admittedly adds a nice texture, but they look pretty darn good when sandwiched between some real books (think those hardback Reader's Digests or doctored books), and they definitely spook people!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esmcMRBa8lc

I am *super* interested in hearing feedback about the Animated Mirror! I was very excited about that prop and would love to hear from someone who has it.


----------



## halloween71

my favs from gr are always the tombstones...they are awesome looking.I havent bought any for several years.I got alot of the ones that looked like half stones for half off they are huge.really digging the winged statue


----------



## dbruner

The video was awesome! Now I have to get some of those skeleton rats for my table. And some crows. As someone else said earlier, slow motion is the only way to see it all.


----------



## dbruner

Did anyone get the catalog in the mail yet?


----------



## Velvet Vampire

The Halloween Haven Catalog is now viewable online. Go to the bottom of the home page, and in the middle column, it will say "SHOP". Click "Catalogs Online" and you'll see it there.

OR here's the direct lnk:

http://www.grandinroad.com/wcsstore/images/GrandinRoad/ecatalogs/viewer.html?sku=b5f4f079


----------



## 22606

Gaudy setups, poor acting, annoying camerawork; the quality of their videos sure has tapered off... 

Anyway, here is the ballerina marionette (made by Tekky Toys, for those curious). I hung her from a high-backed chair to show scale. She looks essentially the same (and works, glad to say):


----------



## themyst

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> You guys probably already know about this prop, but I just wanted to chime in that we purchased the Spirit Spider Spellbooks last year and really really loved them! They are not latex, which admittedly adds a nice texture, but they look pretty darn good when sandwiched between some real books (think those hardback Reader's Digests or doctored books), and they definitely spook people!


Thanks! I did not know about them. I think I kinda like them better than GR's.


----------



## ooojen

Garthgoyle said:


> Gaudy setups, poor acting, annoying camerawork; the quality of their videos sure has tapered off...


Gaudy setups are an integral part of Halloween sales displays. I have yet to see a tastefully restrained Halloween setup. When it comes to acting and camera-work, well, I have to concede, it was too rushed. The bar was set low from last year, though. I found this year's much, much better in all respects. If I hadn't already looked, it would have made me want to get a better look at the props.


----------



## RCIAG

Free shipping sitewide today at GR!! 

The question now is, is free shipping better than 20% or more off? Sometimes the shipping cancels out any discount you'd get, like if they were 25% off that would basically cancel out any shipping fees. You don't really save any money until you hit 30% off or more. 

I may have to hit the button on the mummy bust & the Mad Hatter!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Hilda said:


> It's up! Everything looks GORGEOUS. Beautifully staged. Thank you Juli for the headsup.
> Although, I did Laugh out Loud how fast they whip past the small animated props. They sure did WHIZZZZZ past that plastic cat too.
> 
> It is a fun video...


i do love how they stage, the amount of visuals....i sure got "The Coven" vibe at the beginning till you got to the dining room...the silver props now make more sense and you know folks go buy some spray cans and do your own or the black skellies...HG's has so much of the mercury glass and silver to use to recreate this...and i love the Oddity vibe you got this year in some of the sets.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

screamqueen2012 said:


> i do love how they stage, the amount of visuals....i sure got "The Coven" vibe at the beginning till you got to the dining room...the silver props now make more sense and you know folks go buy some spray cans and do your own or the black skellies...HG's has so much of the mercury glass and silver to use to recreate this...and i love the Oddity vibe you got this year in some of the sets.


I thought they did a good job of giving people ideas of how to group their products. Like you, I just didn't understand how to use the silver stuff ect. but when I saw it grouped together it looked really good. I love the look of the dining room for a glam Halloween feel. I still love love that skelly mirror, if only I could get it half off or more lol I would buy that sucker. 
but even the red and black stuff made more sense when they paired it with the vamp and bats , I really couldn't think of good ways to use it before, not that was cohesive anyway.


----------



## Hallow Girl

RCIAG said:


> Free shipping sitewide today at GR!!
> 
> The question now is, is free shipping better than 20% or more off? Sometimes the shipping cancels out any discount you'd get, like if they were 25% off that would basically cancel out any shipping fees. You don't really save any money until you hit 30% off or more.
> 
> I may have to hit the button on the mummy bust & the Mad Hatter!!


I have a 20% off coupon code. Can I apply that with the free shipping?


----------



## punkpumpkin

They will only allow one code per order. So pick the one that will take off more. 20% might be the same as shipping or might be more if you have a few items.


----------



## punkpumpkin

Just got my crawling monster hand in the mail today and am very disappointed. Especially since a lot of you said you have one and really like it. It's possible mine is defective, but it only crawls for a few seconds and makes this weird clacking sound even when it is not moving. It almost sounds like it is suppose to mimic the sound of something crawling which is not really needed as the hand does that itself. Not worth 24 dollars in my opinion. Also, the battery casing being so visible is annoying. Yes it can be easily fixed, but when you pay for something you kind of hope you don't have to add to it to make it work. I was really excited to use this at the party, but as it will only crawl for a few seconds before stopping, I am sending it back. I wanted a hand that would continue to crawl around without supervision.


----------



## joanneB

Love the look of the Animated Mirror shipping is a little high to the UK but a least they ship to us  it will having to go on my wish list.


----------



## RCIAG

WickedChick said:


> I have a 20% off coupon code. Can I apply that with the free shipping?


My guess is no. I think I tried that sometime last year & it didn't fly.


----------



## ooojen

punkpumpkin said:


> Just got my crawling monster hand in the mail today and am very disappointed. Especially since a lot of you said you have one and really like it. It's possible mine is defective, but it only crawls for a few seconds and makes this weird clacking sound even when it is not moving. It almost sounds like it is suppose to mimic the sound of something crawling which is not really needed as the hand does that itself. Not worth 24 dollars in my opinion. Also, the battery casing being so visible is annoying. Yes it can be easily fixed, but when you pay for something you kind of hope you don't have to add to it to make it work. I was really excited to use this at the party, but as it will only crawl for a few seconds before stopping, I am sending it back. I wanted a hand that would continue to crawl around without supervision.


It shouldn't do that. Mine keeps moving more than a few seconds, and the sound and motion always go together. I hate to say it, but it does sound like yours is defective.


----------



## punkpumpkin

ooojen said:


> It shouldn't do that. Mine keeps moving more than a few seconds, and the sound and motion always go together. I hate to say it, but it does sound like yours is defective.


Well, I just sent it back today. I don't think I will get another.


----------



## Hilda

punkpumpkin said:


> Well, I just sent it back today. I don't think I will get another.


I'm sorry you got a dud.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You know another possibility on those mummy hands that don't move well and I'm sorry I didn't think of this sooner, but are you guys sure the batteries are fresh? When batteries are low stuff like that starts to happen. Doesn't always just not work. Movements can be slow, sounds can be off or slowed down, etc. If they come with batteries in them, I have to wonder how long there were there and if stored in the heat at any point that will drain the batteries as well. Oh well, just a late thought.


----------



## punkpumpkin

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You know another possibility on those mummy hands that don't move well and I'm sorry I didn't think of this sooner, but are you guys sure the batteries are fresh? When batteries are low stuff like that starts to happen. Doesn't always just not work. Movements can be slow, sounds can be off or slowed down, etc. If they come with batteries in them, I have to wonder how long there were there and if stored in the heat at any point that will drain the batteries as well. Oh well, just a late thought.


There is a good chance the battery was really bad because they left it on the sensor setting and it was moving for the entire shipping process. When I picked it the box up I heard the noise and it sounded like a bomb ticking! I'm surprised the UPS guy delivered it.  My husband did some experiments on it though and it seemed to just be defective. It's ok, now I can use 24 dollars for something better!


----------



## Hilda

I'm back. 

So I am doing more experiments with the eyeball orbs. 
When I had ordered them, I had envisioned them all in a jar. I was surprised by the size, so I did use the four smaller ones in an apothecary jar.
That leaves me with the four larger eyeballs. I thought about them clustered in a bowl on a bed of moss (as staged by GR). Only the label circle on top is nagging my OCD.

So I tried 'corpsing' one with torn up cotton and modpodge, and painting it kind of 'mossy' feeling. You know what?! I am loving it. 
It's totally weird, but kind of mysterious and magical feeling to it. Something you might find in a bowl in an old crone's stone cottage. 










I'm trying something else with another one. A fellow forum member and I were deep in conversation about these eyeball orbs and she reminded me to not get caught up on thinking of them AS eyeballs. So I am going to try thinking of them more as object d'art. haha


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You know another possibility on those mummy hands that don't move well and I'm sorry I didn't think of this sooner, but are you guys sure the batteries are fresh? When batteries are low stuff like that starts to happen. Doesn't always just not work. Movements can be slow, sounds can be off or slowed down, etc. If they come with batteries in them, I have to wonder how long there were there and if stored in the heat at any point that will drain the batteries as well. Oh well, just a late thought.


Oh thank you for the suggestion. I did try new batteries in them. The one did light up fine and the sensor was working and you could FEEL the vibration. It's just there was no movement in the fingers. The other hand worked fine. Just the screw in the battery compartment was stripped, and after a while the batteries jiggled loose with the movement of the hand. Then it would stop. So they definitely were a defective hand. 

UPS did pick them up on Friday. No problem. So hopefully I get a new pair that work.

Thank you for thinking of making a suggestion! Always appreciate help from fellow members.


----------



## a_granger

Hilda said:


> I'm back.
> 
> So I am doing more experiments with the eyeball orbs.
> When I had ordered them, I had envisioned them all in a jar. I was surprised by the size, so I did use the four smaller ones in an apothecary jar.
> That leaves me with the four larger eyeballs. I thought about them clustered in a bowl on a bed of moss (as staged by GR). Only the label circle on top is nagging my OCD.
> 
> So I tried 'corpsing' one with torn up cotton and modpodge, and painting it kind of 'mossy' feeling. You know what?! I am loving it.
> It's totally weird, but kind of mysterious and magical feeling to it. Something you might find in a bowl in an old crone's stone cottage.
> 
> View attachment 247285
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying something else with another one. A fellow forum member and I were deep in conversation about these eyeball orbs and she reminded me to not get caught up on thinking of them AS eyeballs. So I am going to try thinking of them more as object d'art. haha


This turned out so great Hilda, I the corpsing and color work really well together. Just need a few more in that bowl.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda, that colored eye looks even better than the original! Good choice of colors. Did the paint cover up and stay on the label area? I really, really like the look of your eye. It's almost more surreal and looks like it came from some creature. Have you experimented with false eyelashes on one yet? Or a tear coming out of the corner of the eye?

Regarding the battery suggestion, it's one of those things that they sometimes supply with the prop and you kind of forget about since you don't need to put in yourself. Someone's post about their Cracker Barrel lit frame in the wrapping not working and it made me think about the hand and the kinds of problems that were described. Hate to see someone return something if they don't have to as it really is such a pain to do, especially in your situation. Low batteries are also something you think about later in the season after all the kids have played with the Try Me buttons and worn it down, not so much at the beginning of the season.


----------



## ooojen

LOVE the eyeball, Hilda! It's a huge improvement, and well done! (Good vision-- lol!) 
Because the eye orbs have eyelids and eyelashes, they don't really look like eyeballs. Yours looks like a living thing-- an eye-creature unto itself. I like it a LOT!

Along that vein, I think I'm going to try little legs on at least one of mine.


----------



## Hilda

a_granger said:


> This turned out so great Hilda, I the corpsing and color work really well together. Just need a few more in that bowl.


Thank you! Oh yes. I think I'll do the two I have left too! 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hilda, that colored eye looks even better than the original! Good choice of colors. Did the paint cover up and stay on the label area? I really, really like the look of your eye. It's almost more surreal and looks like it came from some creature. Have you experimented with false eyelashes on one yet? Or a tear coming out of the corner of the eye?
> .


Thanks. Oh more great ideas. I might need more eyeball orbs now! haha I did cover everything but the eye with modpodge and cotton ball. When dried, it's a pretty hard shell over the whole thing. I am pretty sure it's going to stay on. It was tricky doing it because the dang thing is so shiny and 'slippery'.




ooojen said:


> LOVE the eyeball, Hilda! It's a huge improvement, and well done! (Good vision-- lol!)
> Because the eye orbs have eyelids and eyelashes, they don't really look like eyeballs. Yours looks like a living thing-- an eye-creature unto itself. I like it a LOT!
> 
> Along that vein, I think I'm going to try little legs on at least one of mine.


Thank you!  I'm glad you like it. Oh SNAP! Little legs. I love it! (Now I want a legged one too.)


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Hilda, that eye looks very cool! Did you ever see the 1980's movie Labyrinth by Jim Henson? It had David Bowie as the Goblin King and was an interesting but trippy movie. Anyway, there were some really crazy characters in that movie, and in part of it, the character Sarah has to go through an elaborate maze. The Goblin King has lots of spies on her, including eyeballs!

If you click on this review for the movie, scroll down a bit & you can see a photo of this crazy plant-type thing with the eyeballs. They all moved separately on their own "eyestalk", for lack of a better word. Anyway, your eye reminds me of that! 

If anyone hasn't seen the movie, I recommend that you do! There's actually quite a lot of Halloween-type inspiration to be seen! 

http://movielabyrinth.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/review-labyrinth-1986.html


----------



## ooojen

I have the DVD, but haven't watched it for a while. I think it's almost time to pop it back in the player!


----------



## Hilda

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Hilda, that eye looks very cool! Did you ever see the 1980's movie Labyrinth by Jim Henson? It had David Bowie as the Goblin King and was an interesting but trippy movie. Anyway, there were some really crazy characters in that movie, and in part of it, the character Sarah has to go through an elaborate maze. The Goblin King has lots of spies on her, including eyeballs!



THAT'S IT!!!! Oh my gosh!! You hit the nail on the head!
I think subliminally from first seeing the eyeball orbs photo on the website, that I had that eyeball lichen from that movie in the back of my mind!!
Thank you SO MUCH for pointing that out. 
I have not seen Labyrinth in years. I have to get a copy now. Thank you!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Psst - if you do a search on youtube, you can watch the full movie online! Yeah, lots of that movie totally stuck with me too. 
I may or may not sing the following to my children at times ~

You remind me of the babe!
What babe?
The babe with the power!
What power?
The power of voodoo!
Who do?
You do!
What?
Remind me of the babe!


----------



## J-Man

Just got the new Halloween Haven GR catalog in the mail today, sitting down with a cup of coffee to check it out.


----------



## RCIAG

[BEGIN OFF TOPIC STUFF]For those of you that aren't Turner Classic Movie addicts, or fans of old B&W movies in general, that Labyrinth speech is old & this was the first place I heard that "you remind me of" speech.

Cary Grant says it to Shirley Temple starting at the :37 mark. He does it again at the 1:02 mark. It's from "The Bachelor & the Bobby Soxer." Cute movie too.






[/END OFF TOPIC STUFF]


----------



## Hilda

I'm back. I swear. Last eyeball orb experiment...

Egyptian Mummy Eye Object d'Art.
(OK. It's a stretch. haha I figured why not?)


----------



## a_granger

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Hilda, that eye looks very cool! Did you ever see the 1980's movie Labyrinth by Jim Henson? It had David Bowie as the Goblin King and was an interesting but trippy movie. Anyway, there were some really crazy characters in that movie, and in part of it, the character Sarah has to go through an elaborate maze. The Goblin King has lots of spies on her, including eyeballs!
> 
> If you click on this review for the movie, scroll down a bit & you can see a photo of this crazy plant-type thing with the eyeballs. They all moved separately on their own "eyestalk", for lack of a better word. Anyway, your eye reminds me of that!
> 
> If anyone hasn't seen the movie, I recommend that you do! There's actually quite a lot of Halloween-type inspiration to be seen!
> 
> http://movielabyrinth.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/review-labyrinth-1986.html



One of my childhood favorites. That and the dark crystal!


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh, now i want an eyeball.......ok, anyone wanting the witch trio stirring the cauldron, home depot has it online free shipping for 149........boom done... also has orange light show and if you want the green, kmarts got that for 19... and rat skellies, large and small large 14, small 7......


----------



## lanie077

Thanks so much for the info on the witch trio. Cheapest I've seen it plus the free shipping, had to pull the trigger.


----------



## icemanfred

I like the interactive jack o lanterns. 
Are there any coupon codes out there?


----------



## themyst

icemanfred said:


> I like the interactive jack o lanterns.
> Are there any coupon codes out there?


I don't think so ... they're having some kind of artistic expressions free shipping thing going on now, but I don't think that includes Halloween Haven stuff.


----------



## LittlMissApril

Costco has the witch trio with cauldron for $130 for those with a membership, if not Home Depot is the best price.

Sorry I can't post a link, as I'm new here, and this is my first post. It's under Fall Décor.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Hi guys. 

I've had some GrandinRoad props in boxes waiting for my hubster to build. He's been away for training and got home this morning for just a couple of days. He took a nap and tore into he boxes...

Out and built are:

Animated Rising Vampire in Coffin - LOVE IT. It looks amazing, the quality is spot on, and the assembly was easy. 
One wish - that the mouth moved. 

Animated Spell-Casting Witch - LOVE IT too. Mouth movement syncs perfectly with her audio, quality is top notch, green flashing light illuminates her face which is a cool effect. It took him about 15 minutes to assemble. 

We ordered the Witch Trio. Just waiting for it to arrive. I can give a description of it as well.

If anyone would like to see pics or video of said items just let me know.


----------



## Hilda

Alexscaresme said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I've had some GrandinRoad props in boxes waiting for my hubster to build. He's been away for training and got home this morning for just a couple of days. He took a nap and tore into he boxes...
> 
> Out and built are:
> 
> Animated Rising Vampire in Coffin - LOVE IT. It looks amazing, the quality is spot on, and the assembly was easy.
> One wish - that the mouth moved.
> 
> Animated Spell-Casting Witch - LOVE IT too. Mouth movement syncs perfectly with her audio, quality is top notch, green flashing light illuminates her face which is a cool effect. It took him about 15 minutes to assemble.
> 
> We ordered the Witch Trio. Just waiting for it to arrive. I can give a description of it as well.
> 
> If anyone would like to see pics or video of said items just let me know.


Welcome to HF Alexscaresme!! Thanks for your reviews. I have the Spell-Casting Witch and I absolutely LOVE her!! I would like a few photos of the Rising Vampire if it is not too much trouble.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Will do, Hilda. Let me figure out how to post pic/video.

And thanks! I'm going to be a happy ghoul here ��

Eta: pics











I tried to upload video of it all in action but no Bueno. Need to learn how to.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> Here is a closeup of his foot. I have a shoe on the other side. It was a flesh colored severed foot I picked up on clearance at Kmart last year. They had hands too. I wish I had grabbed more. They are very good looking for the price. I sponge painted it a bit to match his face and hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His body is the very small diameter (and more lightweight) pvc pipe. I created feet, lower legs, thighs, and then met in the middle. One pvc pipe up to set the groundbreaker right on.
> 
> I covered the legs a bit with recyclables to fill out the clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the size and angles to fit our existing couch (which is old and needs to be replaced. I will have to take him couch shopping for the next one I guess! haha So he sits kind of angled back as if he is resting there. The weight of the person sitting down next to him triggers him. I love this so much. Always good for a good laugh. (Pardon all the crafting mess covering the table and counters behind.)



Guess What Hilda?! Kmart has the foot in stock and available for ordering. Just bought one today. Thanks for the photo. I recognized it immediately when I saw it on their website.


----------



## Hilda

Alexscaresme said:


> Will do, Hilda. Let me figure out how to post pic/video.
> And thanks! I'm going to be a happy ghoul here


Thank you so much for the photos!! Looks great. I will have to think about this one! 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Guess What Hilda?! Kmart has the foot in stock and available for ordering. Just bought one today. Thanks for the photo. I recognized it immediately when I saw it on their website.


Awesome! I love those feet and the hands too! I'm glad you found them. 
I saw your post in the Kmart thread and have several things in my cart at this very moment. I appreciate your heads up about merchandise.


----------



## Paint It Black

The rising vampire looked very small in the Grandin Road video production. But now that I see Alexscaresme's I am liking it a lot more. Thanks for posting your review.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Hi 

You're very welcome  

I did take video but I'm having the hardest time posting. Says I need to resize. I'm working with my iPad and figured I didn't need a photo host site to upload pics/vids. I'm f anybody reads this and knows how to help I would like to be yo hear from ya.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hi Alexscaresme. Welcome to HF. Great vampire and super sweet of your hubby to set him up. As for posting videos, I have only posted videos that I first uploaded to YouTube and then embedded here. HF gives you space for PMs, photo albums, etc. but I don't think it supports videos due to the size of them in general.

if you are in a post window, click on the little video clip icon (to right of smiley icon) and it will list the type of sources from which you can link the video's URL to when embedding.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Ahhhhh ok. Bummer for sure as it would be so easy just to upload from my iPad. 

Thanks for the heads up. I appreciate it


----------



## Alexscaresme

I got it I got it I got it (I didn't want to use a hosting site, but, alas...)

Rising Vampire 







It looks like his left eye isn't blinking appropriately but it does


----------



## Jeepers

Welcome to the Forum LittlMissApril!


----------



## printersdevil

Alexscaresme, great job! I love that vampire!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Alexscaresme

My pleasure. I think he's pretty kewl too


----------



## Hilda

Alexscaresme said:


> My pleasure. I think he's pretty kewl too


Thank you for taking the time to share the video. Oh dangit. I wanted to hate it. (You know, save the money) hahaha It's pretty cool.


----------



## RCIAG

Just got this email from GR!!



> It's on your doorstep!!
> 
> Your recent purchase has been delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animated Interactive Jack-O-Lantern s/2
> SKU: 146393
> QTY: 1


----------



## themyst

I received my GR Halloween Haven catalog in the mail today! Kind of disappointing that I've already seen everything in it.


----------



## RCIAG

I went through mine last nite & realized I'd missed some things, like some candles, tableware, small things mostly.


----------



## RCIAG

OK, they've been opened & tested & I love them!

Their "pumpkin" backs are hard plastic & the "carved" faces are a latex. Unlike the witch pumpkin which was all latex. They're light & the mouths have good movement. The eyes light-up red while they're talking. They take 3 AA batteries each, there's an on/off switch & a little button you gotta push to get them to talk to each other. Once it beeps they're synced. You have to push that little button every time after you've turned them off, it syncs them up.

One complaint is that the speaker is on the bottom so you can't set them on a soft surface. I just had them sitting my lap & the sound is muffled. I suppose you have to keep them kinda close anyway so they can "talk" to each other so make sure they stay on a hard surface. I was hoping to put them outside on the lawn but you'd never hear them in the grass.

They're not overly sensitive to sound but way more sensitive than the witch. A soft clap gets them going. Only one of them has the sound sensor, the one with a rounder face, & it's in the back. They put the sensor in the back so I'm not sure why they couldn't have put the speaker back there too.

They're a bit bottom heavy so they shouldn't "walk" from the mouth movement (my pumpkin witch moved a lot), the stem could use some touching up (it's a little too green for my taste) but is fine as is if you want to leave it be, the sunken bits under the eyes are a very pale pink & they've got some pinkish highlights in the "carved" creases of the latex. I find the pink an odd choice of colors since pumpkins are varying shades of orange & yellow usually, but then we're dealing with talking pumpkins so I'm not worried about it or the accuracy & at night it won't matter or really even be noticeable.

Oh I forgot my other complaint about them, but this is a general complaint on almost EVERY store bought prop. THOSE GOTTDAMN LITTLE SCREWS!! THOSE SCREWS ARE THE WORST!! Although now knowing this is the case with all these type of things, I keep a small screwdriver in one of my baskets next to the sofa. Sometimes there's a little latch that you have to pull back AND a screw which is supremely stupid & I generally just take the screws out of those, but these guys have ONLY the stupid little screw so you have to deal with it & keep it.

They're about the size of the medium fake pumpkins from Michaels so they're not huge but nicely sized.

Pics later but really, they're pretty much like they are in the catalog & video. They have several sayings but you can see them all on the GR site.


----------



## VampKat

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I finally got some up close pictures of the skeleton poncho that GR is carrying. I bought mine on ebay for $20 plus free shipping. It's a textile/woven mesh. I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 246493
> 
> 
> View attachment 246494
> 
> 
> View attachment 246495


I got mine from GR with a coupon that knocked the price down to about $24, including shipping. And I love it! That mesh is awesome! I was expecting scratchy tulle but got this soft material instead. Good stuff. It's gorgeous in person but I would warn everyone about the size. It's freaking HUGE. Granted, I am short at 5'2", but I wasn't expecting it reach past my knees. Doesn't bother me, I am used to things being too big for me, but if that kind of thing bothers you... just something to consider.


----------



## Col. Fryght

I received my Halloween Haven catalog today. Honestly, I am disappointed in the full size decorations. Of course, I am part of the problem since I only buy when the items are 50% off. For my money, the Fright Prop catalog this year was way better. Although some of the prop prices could also choke a horse.


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm so bummed that so many people are disappointed with their items. We were all so excited when we first sneaked a peak but so far very little is living up to expectations. Oh well, there are still a lot of products that either people haven't bought or received yet, maybe some of those will be better.
> I bought that ballerina marionette and they send me an email daily telling me the shipping date has been delayed by one day...seriously they send me an email on the 28th to say it will be shipped on the 29th then on the 29th they send an email saying it will be sent on the 30th, this has been going on since the 23rd lol
> I wish everyone better luck on other things they order, I'm sendin' out the good mojo !


Did you ever get the Marionette Ballerina and if so what do you think of her?

Has anyone received her or the skeleton marionett? It would be great if someone would do a hands on review of these two. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 22606

Autumn Harbinger said:


> Has anyone received her or the skeleton marionett? It would be great if someone would do a hands on review of these two. Thanks in advance!


I ordered and received the ballerina marionette in July, so here is a link to that post: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...andinroad-2015-a-post1767780.html#post1767780. Basically, what you see in the video that GR has up is what you get, mercifully.


----------



## dbruner

I got my Halloween Haven catalog today, I was very excited even though I've already ordered everything I want for this year. I did notice on the eyeballs that you can see the little white tab in the catalog. Also, Venetian Victoria is available in the catalog but I did not see her available on line.

That rising vampire is awesome!!


----------



## Alexscaresme

I love your post. I really appreciate it when items are detailed and explained (pros/cons, the hate for those needless tiny screws - I pitch them too). I have my eye on your pumpkins - ha, and the black ones as well.


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

Garthgoyle said:


> I ordered and received the ballerina marionette in July, so here is a link to that post: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...andinroad-2015-a-post1767780.html#post1767780. Basically, what you see in the video that GR has up is what you get, mercifully.


Thank you! I'm not sure how I missed your post on her but I did.


----------



## allears22

I got my items today and they were in good condition! I am going to repaint my Eva's nails though as it wasn't the best paint job. I might pull my Victoria out from last year and give her nails a paint job as well. On the other hand I am very happy with Eva's hair compared to Victoria.

So overall a happy customer again. Funny enough I got the Halloween catalog today as well and will have to go back through it


----------



## Hilda

allears22 said:


> I got my items today and they were in good condition! I am going to repaint my Eva's nails though as it wasn't the best paint job. I might pull my Victoria out from last year and give her nails a paint job as well. On the other hand I am very happy with Eva's hair compared to Victoria.
> 
> So overall a happy customer again. Funny enough I got the Halloween catalog today as well and will have to go back through it


That's great to hear you are happy!


----------



## RCIAG

I got up this AM & saw the pumpkins sitting on the DR table (the backs are facing me) & thought "when did I buy 2 new pumpkins, I haven't been out to....oh." So they're realistic enough looking from far away, from the back anyway. I couldn't see the faces so my sleep addled brain only thought "pumpkins in August, what?"


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Autumn Harbinger said:


> Did you ever get the Marionette Ballerina and if so what do you think of her?
> 
> Has anyone received her or the skeleton marionett? It would be great if someone would do a hands on review of these two. Thanks in advance!


Yeah , I got her the same time Garthgoyle did, I didn't really post about her because Garth did and I didn't have much to say really. I'm not in love with her but I don't hate her either. The one thing that bugs me and really it is a small thing but the pictures make it look like you can position her limbs , like her leg is bent in GR pics but there is no wire in mine at all, they just stay straight and floppy. Mine worked as well, lights up , plays the music but she doesn't really move like a marionette very well, again her arms and legs just flop. She is pretty cute though, and a decent size. Worth it if on sale.


----------



## screamqueen2012

LittlMissApril said:


> Costco has the witch trio with cauldron for $130 for those with a membership, if not Home Depot is the best price.
> 
> Sorry I can't post a link, as I'm new here, and this is my first post. It's under Fall Décor.


oh rats, costco is such a hit or miss, that is a great price if anyone finds them there........i already ordered mine from home depot, i'll survive..lol. i collect witches, they are a must have...lol


----------



## Cloe

I love those witches but am controlling my impulse. I don't really have any more room for lifesize props and I already have the original witch stirring cauldron that I got from Walmart long ago. My other thought is I'm waiting till some of you that ordered posts their actual size. I took note of the 5 foot height. Knowing that would be tip to tip I'm thinking perhaps the tallest witch is 4 foot add the hat height to 5. The other 2 witches are much smaller so I'm guessing 3 feet with hat. The wired cloth cauldron is not too impressive either. Tried to scrutinize Halloween Asylums video where it appears the height of tallest witch reaches mid waist of the zombie prop it was next too. Could be wrong so I'm very curious to see how well those that ordered them like them. Hopefully they'll be sold out shortly and I don't make any hasty decisions.


----------



## Alexscaresme

allears22 said:


> I got my items today and they were in good condition! I am going to repaint my Eva's nails though as it wasn't the best paint job. I might pull my Victoria out from last year and give her nails a paint job as well. On the other hand I am very happy with Eva's hair compared to Victoria.
> 
> So overall a happy customer again. Funny enough I got the Halloween catalog today as well and will have to go back through it


Ooooohhhh I _think I want Eva and Victoria. Would it be possible to post pics or videos of them? Pwetty please _


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Alexscaresme said:


> Ooooohhhh I _think I want Eva and Victoria. Would it be possible to post pics or videos of them? Pwetty please _


_


Alexscaresme, check the GrandinRoad thread. Several people have bought Eva already. She's new for 2015. Victoria's been out for a few years now so checking the GR 2014 or 2013 thread would be best. Do a search for Grandinroad and Victoria. A lot of people have her and she has slightly changed her looks over the years. Oriental Trading has one very similar to her. Should be photos of her in the OT thread from last year. OT also has some other nice full size props._


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Alexscaresme said:


> I love your post. I really appreciate it when items are detailed and explained (pros/cons, *the hate for those needless tiny screws *- I pitch them too). I have my eye on your pumpkins - ha, and the black ones as well.



BTW the screws are here to stay. Believe they were mandated or such as a child protection measure to prevent small kids from taking out batteries and putting them in their mouths. I hate the battery compartments with screws in them too.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Cloe said:


> I love those witches but am controlling my impulse. I don't really have any more room for lifesize props and I already have the original witch stirring cauldron that I got from Walmart long ago. My other thought is I'm waiting till some of you that ordered posts their actual size. I took note of the 5 foot height. Knowing that would be tip to tip I'm thinking perhaps the tallest witch is 4 foot add the hat height to 5. The other 2 witches are much smaller so I'm guessing 3 feet with hat. The wired cloth cauldron is not too impressive either. Tried to scrutinize Halloween Asylums video where it appears the height of tallest witch reaches mid waist of the zombie prop it was next too. Could be wrong so I'm very curious to see how well those that ordered them like them. Hopefully they'll be sold out shortly and I don't make any hasty decisions.


We ordered the witch trio. Not sure on the delivery date but when it comes and the hubby assembles it I'll make sure to give you an idea to its size with pics and video


----------



## Alexscaresme

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW the screws are here to stay. Believe they were mandated or such as a child protection measure to prevent small kids from taking out batteries and putting them in their mouths. I hate the battery compartments with screws in them too.



Yeah I understand. Kids! 

I just got a werewolf thingy delivered today and had to open the battery box to insert batteries. we have an eyeglass repair kit that has those tiny screwdriver tools on the ready for just this reason


----------



## Alexscaresme

Thanks. I will.


----------



## RCIAG

Got my mummy bust & I gotta say it was worth it. It's sitting in front of our fireplace now. It's super creepy looking & doesn't scream HALLOWEEN so I may leave him up somewhere all year. He's resin & kinda bottom heavy which feels weird but it's good with the Furry Ruiner Bros.

I also got my Mad Hatter but when I opened the box & saw how many parts I had to deal with I just thought I'll do it later & post pics of everything. Just from what I saw the chest piece is velcro'd on & the limbs are all a thick plastic. 

Plus the husband will be gone all weekend so I can then unbox EVERYTHING I've been hiding away & take pics!!


----------



## lsugrad08

Cloe said:


> I love those witches but am controlling my impulse. I don't really have any more room for lifesize props and I already have the original witch stirring cauldron that I got from Walmart long ago. My other thought is I'm waiting till some of you that ordered posts their actual size. I took note of the 5 foot height. Knowing that would be tip to tip I'm thinking perhaps the tallest witch is 4 foot add the hat height to 5. The other 2 witches are much smaller so I'm guessing 3 feet with hat. The wired cloth cauldron is not too impressive either. Tried to scrutinize Halloween Asylums video where it appears the height of tallest witch reaches mid waist of the zombie prop it was next too. Could be wrong so I'm very curious to see how well those that ordered them like them. Hopefully they'll be sold out shortly and I don't make any hasty decisions.


Looks like Home Depot has the same ones at half the pirce...The 3 witches that is


----------



## CCdalek

Has anyone ordered the Towering Macabre Witch yet? She looks really cool and I'm tempted to buy her, but she is still pretty pricey.


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW the screws are here to stay. Believe they were mandated or such as a child protection measure to prevent small kids from taking out batteries and putting them in their mouths. I hate the battery compartments with screws in them too.


I sorta figured out that they were some childproofing thing. It's not so bad when there's a latch & a screw because I can toss the screw, but when it's just the screw there's no other easy option.


----------



## allears22

lsugrad08 said:


> Looks like Home Depot has the same ones at half the pirce...The 3 witches that is


I am also worried about the height of this. If anyone has this one or the single stirring witch I would be interested in the height.


----------



## Hilda

UPDATE: My replacement wall mounted mummy hands arrived. Directly from FrontGate. That was a pretty quick turn around.
They look in much better shape than the first pair... and THEY WORK!! Yay! 
(fingers crossed they keep working)


----------



## Alexscaresme

The witch trio - 

Looks like lots of stores are doing the prop but I did side by side comparison shots of three. I know they are vastly cheaper every else it appears but grandinroad's was the best looking of the bunch. Of course it's jmo. I'm not throwing shade to any other trio out there. I just like really well done props.

Oh, I have decided to make a road trip happen to the outlet in Ohio in September haha. The videos in the grandinroad 2014 thread of the Halloween items in the outlet store made my heart race.


----------



## Huntress

Got my skeletons the other day. I've got a top hat on order and will look for a bow tie and probably add a carnation in his chest.


----------



## davy2

I ordered the bats, I could not resist, they are just too cool...I am going to try to put them on a Frightprops Axworthy setup, also on the way. 
If the bats are too heavy, I've ordered some skull ghosts, just in case.


----------



## RCIAG

OK, finally got the Mad Hatter put together & I think I'm returning him. His chest piece is cracked & it's just not worth the $129.

The inside box looked like this.



Here he is all set up



The chest is a molded thin piece of plastic, like those old Ben Cooper masks. It's cracked at the bottom.



The left hand is attached to the hat. The hat is pretty flimsy too, just that cheap felt. Both hands have 4 fingers & a thumb but 3 of the fingers are molded together, the thumb & first finger are separate but not flexible. The pics are fuzzy but you get the idea.




While they gave him 10 fingers they only gave him 6 toes! The pelvis, legs & feet are a harder plastic & pretty good except the number of toes but it's not like it's a realistic thing to begin with.




I do LOVE the face but that face isn't worth $129. It's latex, badly painted, & the hair, oh the hair is horrid pieces of cheap, curly doll hair & there's not enough of it. There's just a few spare curls. I'd have to add a whole wig. And the hat, coat & scarf are just as flimsy too. The whole thing would need such an overhaul it's just not worth it, not for that kind of money. I'd gladly pay $129 for a good mask, but this isn't even worth it for that.


----------



## Cloe

RCIAG said:


> OK, finally got the Mad Hatter put together & I think I'm returning him. His chest piece is cracked & it's just not worth the $129.
> 
> The inside box looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is all set up
> 
> 
> 
> The chest is a molded thin piece of plastic, like those old Ben Cooper masks. It's cracked at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> The left hand is attached to the hat. The hat is pretty flimsy too, just that cheap felt. Both hands have 4 fingers & a thumb but 3 of the fingers are molded together, the thumb & first finger are separate but not flexible. The pics are fuzzy but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they gave him 10 fingers they only gave him 6 toes! The pelvis, legs & feet are a harder plastic & pretty good except the number of toes but it's not like it's a realistic thing to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do LOVE the face but that face isn't worth $129. It's latex, badly painted, & the hair, oh the hair is horrid pieces of cheap, curly doll hair & there's not enough of it. There's just a few spare curls. I'd have to add a whole wig. And the hat, coat & scarf are just as flimsy too. The whole thing would need such an overhaul it's just not worth it, not for that kind of money. I'd gladly pay $129 for a good mask, but this isn't even worth it for that.


Once again hats off to their photographers. I guess we have to keep in mind that they don't have their "own" much better version of the same props we see everywhere else for less than 1/2 the price. Much of their offerings are made by the same company that Walmart sells. They may have paid royalty fees for a different color fabric or to have exclusive rights for a year but the more I buy and see, the more I learn to hold out for a much lower price elsewhere . I'll admit when I saw that mad hatter I thought he looked pretty cool and would be great if I ever decided to do a twisted fairy tale or Alice theme. Sorry he was such a disappointment to you. I thought about buying that "Tara" prop but the closer and closer I look at it her face it seems to be the quality of the poorly formed foam $10.00 groundbreakers you see everywhere. They do sell some nice things, I own a few, but it really seems to be a buyer beware with their props lately.


----------



## RCIAG

I LOVE the mummy bust. That was worth the money. The Mad Hatter not so much. Oh I forgot that when I went to grab the top to put it on the pole I stabbed myself on something & I look under the coat & see the points of 2 screws. Point screws on the underside of things you can't see immediately are NOT a good thing either.

One thing I did like was the base & the pole. The base was a solid piece of wood, well, particle board but still, it's not a wire or plastic base. The pole is a metal telescoping pole. It's all one piece & it just pulled out to full size. I wish more props did this.


----------



## Hilda

RCIAG said:


> I LOVE the mummy bust. That was worth the money. The Mad Hatter not so much. Oh I forgot that when I went to grab the top to put it on the pole I stabbed myself on something & I look under the coat & see the points of 2 screws. Point screws on the underside of things you can't see immediately are NOT a good thing either.
> 
> One thing I did like was the base & the pole. The base was a solid piece of wood, well, particle board but still, it's not a wire or plastic base. The pole is a metal telescoping pole. It's all one piece & it just pulled out to full size. I wish more props did this.


I'm sorry you are disappointed. I'lI just go ahead and say it. From your photos... that is hideous. Wow. I am really done with GR after this year, unless things are on clearance sales. This is NUTS. That looks nothing like the quality of their photographs.

Actually, I came on yesterday to share a photo with you that someone on FB had posted, but I thought it look pretty flimsy in their photo and I didn't want to rain on your parade. I knew you already had yours. Good luck with your return, and I hope that you don't have to pay for return shipping.

I guess we all just need to be extra careful with GR from now on. I never felt that way in the past.


----------



## themyst

RCIAG said:


> OK, finally got the Mad Hatter put together & I think I'm returning him. His chest piece is cracked & it's just not worth the $129.


I'm sorry you were disappointed. But thank you for posting your pictures. I really liked him, too, based on GR's pictures. Indeed, hats off to their photographer. I had been mulling over getting him, but no longer.

Looking at GR's pics I can see how they likely manipulated his hair and brought it forward and combed it out to make it look fuller. They also must have repainted the teeth and touched up his face. I seriously can't imagine who would pack a box that has a big gash in the side like that and send it to a customer without checking it first. 

Unless ... we're all being punished by GR for posting our reviews. Hilda, now you ... and I just received notice that my Halloween Fascinator Orange Dot Headband has finally shipped. I'm dying to see what they really sent me. Maybe a dead rat wrapped in lace? 

*cue creepy organ music*


----------



## ooojen

Sorry about the Hatter. That's pretty bad, alright.

lol! The headband I got was actually quite nice. They charged me full price instead of the sale price with free shipping that it was way back when I ordered it, though. One more call to customer service. 

ChefJuli-- did you get your haunted mirror yet? If so, what's the verdict?


----------



## Velvet Vampire

RCIAG, thank you for your reviews. I have a question about the mummy, please. Knowing that GR sometimes takes liberties with the measuring tape, I was wondering how big the Mummy bust actually is. Would it pass for lifesize at all, or is it more of a large...figurine? Thanks. 



RCIAG said:


> I LOVE the mummy bust. That was worth the money. The Mad Hatter not so much. Oh I forgot that when I went to grab the top to put it on the pole I stabbed myself on something & I look under the coat & see the points of 2 screws. Point screws on the underside of things you can't see immediately are NOT a good thing either.
> 
> One thing I did like was the base & the pole. The base was a solid piece of wood, well, particle board but still, it's not a wire or plastic base. The pole is a metal telescoping pole. It's all one piece & it just pulled out to full size. I wish more props did this.


----------



## RCIAG

Lifesize is relative. I'd guess it's the same size as the actual mummy which was pretty small. It's about 12" high, the hands are about the size of mine if they were mummified & shrunken (I have small hands too).  

I'd say that the dimensions on the site are accurate, it's 13" high, 17" diameter, & it weighs 6lbx.

I'd guess it's closer to being more of a small child sized thing. But it IS a mummy so the Peruvian mummy it was modeled after was very shrunken & distorted. It looks just like the real mummy from about chest up.










I really love it & I love the talking pumpkins too. So overall not so bad, only 1 outta 3 turned out to be crap.

Both the Mad Hatter & the mummy came in their own boxes in another larger box with a to of brown paper (aka cat toy) for packing. The mummy's box was fine but that's what the Mad Hatter's box looked like. I'm surprised anyone would look at that & think it'd be OK inside. But then I'm sure they just pull those boxes off a shelf & have no clue what's really inside other than what's written on the box.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Thanks for the info, RCIAG. I'm 5' tall, so I get what you're saying. I'd probably be pretty small when all dried out, too. lol. I think I'll may give the Mummy a try. It looks awesome in the photos.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Huntress said:


> Got my skeletons the other day. I've got a top hat on order and will look for a bow tie and probably add a carnation in his chest.
> View attachment 247968


Huntress, what is that larger dog you have? Is that the newest one GR has this year, Sasha? the size looks right but the face seems different. If it is Sasha how do you like her?


----------



## davy2

Too bad...what a profit they must make on this. This reminds me of Spirit props, they look great on the box, but made super cheap.
Although my Witch of Lost Souls is pretty good, so you never know. I just hope my bats coming from GR right now look like the photos.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Rciag, that is definitely not worth $129.00 I would call them tell them it arrived damaged but you are not interested in a replacement due to the quality. Make sure you tell them....not ask...tell them you want a full refund including shipping and handling and to waive the return shipping sending it back to them.


----------



## Hilda

On the positive side. 
The replacement wiggling mummy hands are still wiggling a day later. I thought they even LOOKED better quality than the first pair, but thought I was imagining that. Then my husband just looked at them and said everything about them looks better all on his own. So I guess they are different. Almost like this pair and the last pair were different manufacturers. The replacement box was very small and had Frontgate logo on the box. So that is strange. I wonder if they switched to cheaper manufacturers this year for some of the props, and they dug out a better, old stock, pair for my replacement.


----------



## RCIAG

Well everything was made in China & had stickers or boxes that said so but I don't think that's a new or different thing, especially not for most Halloween stuff.


----------



## Jeepers

Davy2, you will love your bats I think. I know I love mine. Be careful of their clear line attachment points. Someone reported one coming loose. I think just being careful will eliminate that from happening. I haven't had a problem with any of mine. I think it was a defect in manufacturing on the one reported problem. I hope you like yours as much as I like mine!


----------



## Jeepers

Here's my review of the tapping peeper. He's very good quality but he only worked for about five minutes. I had two packages of fresh batteries and I tried them all. I then tried all the batteries in another battery operated prop and they all worked. I'm thinking he's defective and I'm sending him back. I think I jumped the gun buying him in the first place. For what he cost he doesn't do much. He did tap when he did work but you could hardly hear it inside. We have double pane windows and I think that's a problem to consider if you want him. If there were any background noises in the room he's in the window of you wouldn't hear him at all. So back he goes and I just want a refund. I can certainly find some other Halloween things to spend his refunded money on!


----------



## RCIAG

I'm just going for a refund too. The mummy, the talking JOLs & the Mad Hatter were the only 3 things I was really interested in from day 1, so I'll most likely just spend that $129 refund at Home Goods.


----------



## Scary Peeper

Jeepers said:


> Here's my review of the tapping peeper. He's very good quality but he only worked for about five minutes. I had two packages of fresh batteries and I tried them all. I then tried all the batteries in another battery operated prop and they all worked. I'm thinking he's defective and I'm sending him back. I think I jumped the gun buying him in the first place. For what he cost he doesn't do much. He did tap when he did work but you could hardly hear it inside. We have double pane windows and I think that's a problem to consider if you want him. If there were any background noises in the room he's in the window of you wouldn't hear him at all. So back he goes and I just want a refund. I can certainly find some other Halloween things to spend his refunded money on!


So bummed to hear that you had a bad experience with the Tapping Peeper. Please send it back and give it another shot. Or, please get your money back and buy something that will make you happy. 

I hope that others are not having similar issues with him. We really worked hard to get him made at a high level of quality and functioning properly. 

Has anybody else purchased him and had success? Or, has anybody had a similar experience? I'd like to hear feedback so that we can determine if this is an isolated manufacturing defect or something that is common.

Thank you for trying him Jeepers and appreciate the honest review. 

Happy Halloween to all!

Morgan Dowtin
Scary Peeper


----------



## printersdevil

I ordered the misting cauldron and it is the cheesiest looking thing every. I almost cried when I opened it. Since the shipping on it was so much and I had to pay to return it, I will keep it and hope I can find someone wanting such a cheesy prop---not likely for the people I know. It has a very shallow bowl and nothing about it looks like what I would ever set up. So, even the misting thing is a dud for me. I think I am through with Grandin Road.


----------



## Deadna

printersdevil said:


> I ordered the misting cauldron and it is the cheesiest looking thing every. I almost cried when I opened it. Since the shipping on it was so much and I had to pay to return it, I will keep it and hope I can find someone wanting such a cheesy prop---not likely for the people I know. It has a very shallow bowl and nothing about it looks like what I would ever set up. So, even the misting thing is a dud for me. I think I am through with Grandin Road.


Maybe you could place it inside a deeper cauldron??


----------



## 19215

Scary Peeper said:


> Has anybody else purchased him and had success? Or, has anybody had a similar experience? Morgan Dowtin
> Scary Peeper


Unfortunately I had a similar experience. However, mine wouldn't do anything even with fresh batteries. I like the appearance of him but since he didn't work there wasn't any reason to keep him.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

I know GR has always had exorbitant prices, but they used to deliver more. This year could very well lead to their downfall if their regular props are no higher quality than a general retailer. Their higher-quality "designer" decor props, however, are the less interesting ones that most won't be able to afford. They should step up the quality for the regular props if they want to keep a consumer base. That Mad Hatter was terribly disappointing to me, since he looked so great in their official photos.
Even their HH short films have been terrible since last year!


----------



## Evil Elf

Egad! That Mad Hatter Skeleton does look downright terrible, RCIAG! I am so sorry they pulled a bait-and-switch like that. But it's kind of a good thing that anyone here who may have payed the full price now knows what they would be getting. And I went back to their video, and he isn't there anywhere. I wonder why...  

On a better note, maybe he will still be in stock for a 50-75% sale. He looks to be worth about $40, not $130.


----------



## RCIAG

He's more of $30 prop IMHO. BUT the pumpkins & mummy were a win for me. 

I do wish more props had his sort of base & pole. That doesn't make up for the price, but I'd pay a little extra for that on another prop. I loved that it was telescoping. I hate trying to keep those stupid poles & feet together for storage & then can never get them together properly not to mention I have a hard time with those feet that you have to put into the slots. Half the time I can't get that last one in & have to get my husband to force it in. But with that telescoping pole you only had one thing to worry about & it compacted itself down to about 12" (give or take) & then the base was just a piece of particle board. Less to store that way, just 2 pieces instead of 7 or 8.


----------



## allears22

Jeepers said:


> Here's my review of the tapping peeper. He's very good quality but he only worked for about five minutes. I had two packages of fresh batteries and I tried them all. I then tried all the batteries in another battery operated prop and they all worked. I'm thinking he's defective and I'm sending him back. I think I jumped the gun buying him in the first place. For what he cost he doesn't do much. He did tap when he did work but you could hardly hear it inside. We have double pane windows and I think that's a problem to consider if you want him. If there were any background noises in the room he's in the window of you wouldn't hear him at all. So back he goes and I just want a refund. I can certainly find some other Halloween things to spend his refunded money on!


Thanks for the review! I am just going to get the original then


----------



## Hilda

This cannot be possible. Target might be carrying the tree face/hands for $12.99? 
It says it is out of stock. But that would be totally wacked if it is the same set.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-spooky-living-tree-decor/-/A-26396669#prodSlot=large_2_19


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hilda said:


> This cannot be possible. Target might be carrying the tree face/hands for $12.99?
> It says it is out of stock. But that would be totally wacked if it is the same set.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-spooky-living-tree-decor/-/A-26396669#prodSlot=large_2_19


It looks like the same set to me. We seem to be seeing a lot of that, not just with GR but several stores carrying the same thing. I think I got so excited to see the first peeks of the season , I should have waited and weighed out the options. like that doorbell with the eye, target is going to have one in black that I like so much better than the red. Now the tree face has been seen in 2 places more than half off GR's site and those Skull/crow pedestals at TJMaxx ?? I thought TJMaxx and HomeGoods carried things from the past, left overs so to speak?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

allears22 said:


> Thanks for the review! I am just going to get the original then



I think you will really like the original. I got him 2 years ago and I really really like him. No regrets about him at all.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

H


RCIAG said:


> OK, finally got the Mad Hatter put together & I think I'm returning him. His chest piece is cracked & it's just not worth the $129.
> 
> The inside box looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is all set up
> 
> 
> 
> The chest is a molded thin piece of plastic, like those old Ben Cooper masks. It's cracked at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> The left hand is attached to the hat. The hat is pretty flimsy too, just that cheap felt. Both hands have 4 fingers & a thumb but 3 of the fingers are molded together, the thumb & first finger are separate but not flexible. The pics are fuzzy but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they gave him 10 fingers they only gave him 6 toes! The pelvis, legs & feet are a harder plastic & pretty good except the number of toes but it's not like it's a realistic thing to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do LOVE the face but that face isn't worth $129. It's latex, badly painted, & the hair, oh the hair is horrid pieces of cheap, curly doll hair & there's not enough of it. There's just a few spare curls. I'd have to add a whole wig. And the hat, coat & scarf are just as flimsy too. The whole thing would need such an overhaul it's just not worth it, not for that kind of money. I'd gladly pay $129 for a good mask, but this isn't even worth it for that.



Thanks for this post! This is sadly disappointing. He was my favorite! 1st on my list.  you should report the condition to Grandin Road as it's not really their fault.. More the manufacturer. If you look closely comparing the picture of yours and the one on Grandin Roads the chest piece is not even alike. There's looks made of hard plastic like the legs and not like yours. Also the face is nice but the teeth???? Not EVEN comparable. I remember trying to order the vampire in the coffin last year and there were so many complaints with quality being lower then pictured they asked the warehouse manager to pull a few and look at quality and compare. They ended up pulling all of them and sending them back to China to be fixed. Seems like s similar scenario... They may not know. I would call and request it be looked into. Very VERY disappointing!


----------



## 22606

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> ...you should report the condition to Grandin Road as it's not really their fault.. More the manufacturer. If you look closely comparing the picture of yours and the one on Grandin Roads the chest piece is not even alike. There's looks made of hard plastic like the legs and not like yours. Also the face is nice but the teeth???? Not EVEN comparable.


Have you seen what Hilda went through with them this year? I think that it is safe to say that nothing good would come of it. It seems like they know full well that what they are selling is not accurately portrayed in photos. I used to be very fond of the company, though this year has proven that they have seriously gotten away from what they used to be and all that made them great, including their once-exceptional customer service.


----------



## Huntress

disembodiedvoice said:


> Huntress, what is that larger dog you have? Is that the newest one GR has this year, Sasha? the size looks right but the face seems different. If it is Sasha how do you like her?


Yes it's Sasha. The earlier pic may not have shown her face very well so I'll upload another. And yes, I'm pleased with them. The quality seems pretty good. The only thing is that you can't articulate them as much as we'd like. Hubby wanted to make one of the dogs look like it was peeing on the tree! Well, maybe it's not such a good idea that we can move the legs after all!


----------



## Cloe

I hate to say this but I have to agree with a lot of what Garth is saying. I had to deal with their CS twice and both times were far from pleasant. I really appreciate the fact that we can get very honest pictures and reviews on this site. Fortunately RCAIG's mad hatter was damaged as I can almost assure you that anyone who buys this or any other prop and is shocked at the horrible quality would get stuck for both the initial and return shipping. This would be considered changed my mind. I can almost hear them..."I'm sorry that you are not happy with your Mad Hatter Skeleton. Please use the return label and drop him off at your nearest UPS package center and your original payment minus the return shipping fee will be refunded to your payment method when we receive the return. Is their anything else I can help you with today? " It's great that we can get the heads up on both good and bad and share it with each other. On site reviews as we all know are far from accurate. I wrote one myself after buying the skull on books here and them refusing to refund me the price drop days after my purchase. I noted before that this thing wasn't worth their sale price let alone the price I paid. My review was very honest about the quality, nothing about the bad CS experience. Less than 24 hours later my review was gone. CS is becoming a thing of the past in so many places and the quality of our stuff coming from over seas is getting worse and worse. In today's buyer beware world it's great to come on here and see REAL reviews so we can avoid calling and convincing them they sent a POS when they could care less. It's all about $$ and they are hoping like a lot of us feel, it's too much trouble to return.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I had a problem with my order. Their was a pen mark on my poncho. I called gr and I got great customer service. I also told them...I did not ask...told them I wanted a full refund including shipping and to waive the return shipping free and I was told it would be done. 

To those who received a faulty, damaged item or it wasn't as great as it looked online I would not just decide to keep it because you will lose out on shipping. Call them and speak up. If you just decide to keep it how will they ever know customers are not satisfied. You should not be held responsible for shipping. If you get a customer service rep who doesn't want to help you, hang up and call again until you get a rep who will agree to it. Still having problems, ask for a supervisor or manager. They only understand money. When they see a high rate of returns, lack of sales, that is when they will make a change but you just can't accept it see if it could be fixed or see if you can do something with it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I really hate to hear about GR CS getting so crappy. I bought two of those white Christmas owls year before last and they sent me two of the brown feathery owls instead, I called GR CS and they sent out my two whites and didn't ask for the brown ones back and another Halloween season I bought a ground breaker that moved back and forth, he didn't work right out of the box, they refunded my money and told me to just keep the defective item. I always had a good feeling about their CS so it's very sad they are starting to act like all the other retailers out there. I would send that Mad Hatter back , he was damaged and they should not expect you to pay shipping, I would raise heck.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sasha has a lot of personality for being dead! Do not try to move the legs unless you can loosen the screw. I bought the bull dog a few years ago and last year used it. Wanted him to stand up on his hind legs like he was barking at the skeleton climbing our porch post. The legs kind of moved so I kept trying to adjust it and I knew I should just get a screwdriver. Before I knew it I heard a crack and sure enough cracked the plastic. Got the pose I wanted but now he's crippled kind of and kicking myself. I'm not sure how much you can play with the screwdriver because screws easily strip plastic they are in.

Here was our setup. I had a devil of a time trying to keep the skeleton posed the way I wanted. It was raining when I set up so decided to use one of those old bluckies (remember those?!) and wire. Took the picture before I got his arms and legs posed the way I wanted so that's why they are just dangling there but then forgot to take a photo afterwards. duh. Did a skelly cat on our fence top ready to pounce on my big plastic ravens but being black, the birds are hard to see in the photo.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I did that with one of my bonez dogs as well GoS, cracked his leg. I used E6000 and repaired the crack , now its stronger than before and you can't see it unless you hold his leg up to your face. I've decided I won't try to pose mine anymore. What did you use to secure your cat to the fence?


----------



## RCIAG

Returning things by UPS for me isn't difficult. I just take it to work & the UPS guy picks it up either in the morning or the afternoon. Even if I didn't work at a place where we had 2 pickups a day I can still easily get to several places close by to drop it off. 

I have to get some packing tape to tape up the box so I haven't sent it back yet but the return papers say they'll refund me the price less the $8.95 UPS return fee. That's a great deal actually considering it came in a HUGE outside box since it had the mummy in it too. That box would cost way more to ship back without the label.

But I may call them & ask for that shipping money to be refunded & let them know about the quality issue.

I will hit the site & review what I've bought too. I didn't think of doing that before.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

disembodiedvoice said:


> I did that with one of my bonez dogs as well GoS, cracked his leg. I used E6000 and repaired the crack , now its stronger than before and you can't see it unless you hold his leg up to your face. I've decided I won't try to pose mine anymore. What did you use to secure your cat to the fence?


Haha. Knowing it was going to rain I picked up a long piece of linoleum base board. Figured the rain wouldn't hurt and put holes in it where I ran wire to hold the cat and birds to it by their feet. Clamped the base board edge to fence top as it was a bit windy and didn't want all the animals going over the fence. Not a fan of rainy, windy halloweens but better than some weather others get.

i made note of the E6000 for later repair. Thanks.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

allears22 said:


> Thanks for the review! I am just going to get the original then


I noticed tonight on Amazon they have the original peeper for 48.99 and free shipping, GR still wants 59.99


----------



## CHEFJULI

*GR Animated Talking Mirror*

I received my GR Animated Talking MIrror yesterday and I have to say I am very happy with it. I was worried about it being damaged as UPS delayed it again. However, I received it yesterday and it is perfect! It was not damaged and works perfectly. I don't want to say too much for fear I'll jinx it! LOL! It is thick and has a heavy duty wire to hang it with. The picture lights up and fades and she says all the spooky things that were shown in the video. I used the 20% off code from the survey as it still worked out cheaper than free shipping. I am making a spooky wall out side my front door that will have lots of silhouettes, spooky mirrors that I made thanks to Hilda and Sacramentogirl and then my big Animated Mirror. It is under a porch so it will not be in weather however, I won't put it out until Halloween night. I took two pictures it still has the packing on it as I put it back in the box for now. With everyone having such issues this year, I was apprehensive about buying this but it turned out well and I am very happy.


----------



## Cloe

I have to be honest. I was hoping it was another dud to save me some $$!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Thanks for the review, ChefJuli! The mirror & clock were the main items I had my eye on from GR. I've since changed my mind on the clock due to the reviews here, but am still thinking about the mirror. I'm wondering if you can answer any of the questions I still have about the piece. Does the image of the little girl stay in the mirror the whole time, or does she fade in & out and it looks like a regular mirror until it goes off? And does it go off by motion or sound? How loud/close do you have to be? 

In case you haven't seen it, over in the Target thread there was a recent photo of something very similar to the GR clock, but with a different color scheme & different purpose. Instead of a clock, it's a mirror, and a face appears in the mirror & speaks. It's not as fancy as this GR mirror, of course, and certainly not as large, but I'm considering it as a much cheaper alternative. It's listed as $25. In a way, it offers me the look of the clock but with the purpose of the haunted mirror, so I'm kind of leaning towards spending less money & buying that. 

But, I do really like this GR mirror and look forward to seeing photos of it in your display, ChefJuli!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Cloe said:


> I have to be honest. I was hoping it was another dud to save me some $$!


LOL I was thinking the same thing. Now however I'm really interested in it. I'm glad you are so happy with your purchase CHEFJULI and thanks for the review. How heavy is it? and is it actual glass or is the "mirror" plastic?


----------



## Alexscaresme

Hahaha this is amazing. I love it. 

I actually thought the glass broke. Awesome effect I say. 

Looking forward to hearing your responses to the questions. I'm very curious too.


----------



## allears22

Alexscaresme said:


> Hahaha this is amazing. I love it.
> 
> I actually thought the glass broke. Awesome effect I say.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your responses to the questions. I'm very curious too.


I was thinking the same thing! I was like oh no another bad review and bad shipping. The broken glass looks great.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Thanks for the review, ChefJuli! The mirror & clock were the main items I had my eye on from GR. I've since changed my mind on the clock due to the reviews here, but am still thinking about the mirror. I'm wondering if you can answer any of the questions I still have about the piece. Does the image of the little girl stay in the mirror the whole time, or does she fade in & out and it looks like a regular mirror until it goes off? And does it go off by motion or sound? How loud/close do you have to be?
> 
> In case you haven't seen it, over in the Target thread there was a recent photo of something very similar to the GR clock, but with a different color scheme & different purpose. Instead of a clock, it's a mirror, and a face appears in the mirror & speaks. It's not as fancy as this GR mirror, of course, and certainly not as large, but I'm considering it as a much cheaper alternative. It's listed as $25. In a way, it offers me the look of the clock but with the purpose of the haunted mirror, so I'm kind of leaning towards spending less money & buying that.
> 
> But, I do really like this GR mirror and look forward to seeing photos of it in your display, ChefJuli!


I'll post a video tomorrow so that you can see it working JenandMatt. To answer some of the questions, it does feel like glass Dimsembodiedvoice and as the picture showed it is a good size. The volume is good and the speaker is on the bottom not the back and appears to be voice activated. This is perfect because it will be in the walk up area under my porch where the kids come for candy. It's a nice piece and I am happy with it.


----------



## Hilda

I am so thrilled for a good review! I am so glad you are happy with the mirror.


----------



## propstar7

Anybody get the Towering Macabre Witch yet? I love the looks of her but the ceilings in my house are only about 7 feet tall- she is 9 ft, and I just need to know how easily she could be modified to fit before I spend the money.


----------



## Alexscaresme

What are the reviews on the clock? Not good?


----------



## CHEFJULI

Ok, as promised I shot some video of the GR Animated Mirror. I unpacked it and took off the packing so that you can get a better look at it. A couple of answers to questions-
1. Jenn and Matt- She does fade in and out when she talks. Just like on the video from GR.
2. Disembodiedvoice- Correction I believe it is plexiglass not glass but it is a heavy piece!
3. Appears to be sound activated- front the video I stomp my foot and she is activated, also in the pictures there are two sensors on the frame and the sound comes from the bottom not the back of the frame. It is loud and you can definitely hear it.
4. Comes with a plastic coated heavy duty metal wire in the back.
5. It is a mirror when not activated.

I'm very happy with this prop from GR. I used the 20% off coupon versus free shipping as it worked out to the better value. This will be placed by my front door under the portico and when the kids walk it up it will activate.

Let me know if you have any other questions and I hope that this helps! I hope the video uploaded! I'm used to FB and this is a little tricky on HF! 

Ok, the video didn't load, can someone tell me how to do it from my computer. It is a .mov file or do I have to upload it to Youtube?


----------



## RCIAG

Alexscaresme said:


> What are the reviews on the clock? Not good?


Not good at all.


----------



## screamqueen2012

got a 13 hour 50 percent off email today ONLY on sale items....wasted my time looking............ok whats up with GR this year?


----------



## RCIAG

I got that too & then realized there was no way it was for Halloween stuff.

My stuff is boxed up & ready to go back.


----------



## RCIAG

My only problem now is that I can't get to it on the website to review it. 

I go to this page & it just doesn't load anything but the header for the site.
http://www.grandinroad.com/life-size-mad-hatter-skeleton/halloween-haven/newest-additions/808299

I'm using Chrome so I'm gonna try it in Firefox & see if it makes a difference.

EDITED TO ADD:
Firefox is working. Leaving the bad, detailed review now.

DONE!


----------



## Jeepers

I'm using Chrome and I can see it just fine. I clicked your link to view it. I hope firefox helps you see it.


----------



## RCIAG

Yep, that worked. I don't know if it's up on the site yet but I posted it.


----------



## RCIAG

My review but they haven't put it up on the site yet. It's the truth & it's not a good review but maybe they'll review it & step up their buying game next year. I should leave a great review for the mummy now.



> I received this & the interior box was slashed. It was so badly damaged that I was afraid the piece would be damaged. And much to my dismay it was.
> 
> But I was hoping that I could still use him because I just loved his face in the pictures.
> 
> The front chest piece is the same flimsy plastic that our old Ben Cooper/Collegeville face masks were made of & it was cracked.
> I was hoping it could just be covered up but the cheap "clothing" he came with wasn't worth using to cover up.
> 
> The hat was more flimsy felt & would need to be removed & puffed up with something to keep it standing. The hands aren't poseable, they're a finger, the thumb & then all the others are together & not moveable. One hand is hooked through the hat & you'd have to tear the flimsy felt hat to get it out.
> 
> The clothing was some cheap fabric but that's really not that unusual for these props. This just seems extra cheap & flimsy especially for a $129 prop.
> The paint job on the face wasn't very good but I still loved the face so I put him together. I went looking for the battery pack to turn on the eyes & got stabbed by the pointy bottoms of 2 screws that were poking out of the battery casing.
> 
> Then I noticed the hair. It was literally about 5-8 curls of bad, white, polyester doll hair. There was no amount of "fluffing" that would make it look like the picture.
> 
> I still didn't want to give up on him so I put him together to see if he was salvageable.
> 
> I'm not sure why the makers decided that he needed 10 fingers but only 6 toes. Each foot had 3 weird toes. The pelvis, legs & feet were a thicker, hard plastic. If the chest had been made of the same plastic it most likely would have survived the slashed box & would have been worth the money & I also may have kept him.
> 
> The ONLY good thing about the prop, but nothing that made it worth keeping:
> The base was a nice heavy piece of particle board with the base for the telescoping pole to stick into. That was a GREAT feature, the pole collapsed into itself for easy storage & it pulled out & went into the base easily & stayed up when fully extended. More prop makers need to start doing this. It made him stable which isn't always something you get in Halloween props. BUT, a board base & telescoping pole did NOT make it worth keeping for me.
> 
> If I kept him I would have had to get him a wig, carefully pull his hat off & stuff it with something to keep it upright & make it fuller looking, maybe give him a new jacket & scarf (the scarf was just a piece of material), cut off the pointy screw bottoms & repaint the face a bit to make it look a little more acceptable.
> 
> I was very surprised at the quality of this prop because generally GR has top quality stuff. I don't even mind touching up props or changing them in some fashion but there was just too much that would have to be done to this one for that price to make it worth keeping.


----------



## themyst

RCIAG said:


> My review but they haven't put it up on the site yet. It's the truth & it's not a good review but maybe they'll review it & step up their buying game next year. I should leave a great review for the mummy now.


That sounded like a very fair review. I hope they post it. Companies that selectively post reviews in their favor are committing fraud.


----------



## Kruella

RCIAG said:


> OK, finally got the Mad Hatter put together & I think I'm returning him. His chest piece is cracked & it's just not worth the $129.
> 
> The inside box looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is all set up
> 
> 
> 
> The chest is a molded thin piece of plastic, like those old Ben Cooper masks. It's cracked at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> The left hand is attached to the hat. The hat is pretty flimsy too, just that cheap felt. Both hands have 4 fingers & a thumb but 3 of the fingers are molded together, the thumb & first finger are separate but not flexible. The pics are fuzzy but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they gave him 10 fingers they only gave him 6 toes! The pelvis, legs & feet are a harder plastic & pretty good except the number of toes but it's not like it's a realistic thing to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do LOVE the face but that face isn't worth $129. It's latex, badly painted, & the hair, oh the hair is horrid pieces of cheap, curly doll hair & there's not enough of it. There's just a few spare curls. I'd have to add a whole wig. And the hat, coat & scarf are just as flimsy too. The whole thing would need such an overhaul it's just not worth it, not for that kind of money. I'd gladly pay $129 for a good mask, but this isn't even worth it for that.


Oh wow! I ordered the mad hatter based on the catalog photo, and this looks like a different skeleton. Mine is due to arrive today. This is not what I was expecting, I'm sending mine back! 
I ordered Spike and I am very happy with this. I purchased Sasha from Costco for less.


----------



## RCIAG

Just got an email from GR (a promo email, not about my stuff).

They've got free shipping & 15% off 3 or more designer pumpkins. While I do love the designer pumpkins, all I can think is that I could do that easily with either the fake ones or the real ones.

I hope YOUR Mad Hatter looks better but I don't have high hopes Kruella. Maybe wait for a sale? I think I would have returned him even if he weren't damaged.


----------



## Batty Patty

VampKat said:


> I got mine from GR with a coupon that knocked the price down to about $24, including shipping. And I love it! That mesh is awesome! I was expecting scratchy tulle but got this soft material instead. Good stuff. It's gorgeous in person but I would warn everyone about the size. It's freaking HUGE. Granted, I am short at 5'2", but I wasn't expecting it reach past my knees. Doesn't bother me, I am used to things being too big for me, but if that kind of thing bothers you... just something to consider.



Thank you VampKat and Pretty Little Nightmare for the great info. I definitely have my eye on that poncho. I love it! I am also 5'2". Do the bones somewhat line up with your frame? I recently bought the jeweled Bat poncho from the Grand Finale Outlet with a discount. It was less than $17 altogether. The material is very silky and great quality. It will look cute with leggings, I also love the way it looks with the red skirt shown online. Glad I got it. But am looking forward to ordering the skeleton poncho, especially knowing you guys are happy with it.


----------



## Batty Patty

Did anyone order the Fire and Ice Spotlights? I looked through and didn't notice any postings on it. I ordered 2 of then through the BuyCostumes site, but they are on backorder. I also ordered the tree face/arms and the 5' skeleton figure from BuyCostumes. The skeleton and the spotlight look to be the same thing from reading descriptions and looking at the pics. But a lot less $$, well the spotlight costs the same. Can't wait to get everything! My plan is to shine the fire spotlights on a huge tree in my driveway and have the tree face and arms on it. Maybe I will pose the skeleton next to it somewhere, too. I usually hang skeletons in the tree (the skinny cheap ones, I mean).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kruella I'll be interested to see your Mad Hatter when he arrives. Do hope you have better luck than RCIAG did. Apart from the white hair which was clearly lacking compared to the photo on the site, I did think it looked much like the GR photo including the 3 toed feet. I have to think the 3 toes are suppose to make him look goofy. I'm kind of surprised he had a thin plastic rib cage, not something you can tell from the photo. The plastic reminds me of the stuff the lady prop faces are made of these days after the latex ones had their own issues. 

RCIAG, I'll be looking for your review on the website. I have seen GR post reviews from people not so happy with items. If anything I would wonder if the review is too lengthy but I thought it was a fair review. BTW was the outer shipping box also damaged, like by the shipper, or was the damage just on the interior product box? I've had pretty good luck with my shipments in the past from GR and UPS. Think the only damaged product I got in the last few years was a hollow resin snake from Kmart that arrived with the head broken off and missing skin piece but the outer box also had a hole in it and I think the missing piece probably fell out. I blamed that on UPS due to the box damage, but in that case Kmart also just put a fragile item in a huge box with a few of those air pillows, duh! Anyone could have envisioned that item getting broken the way it was packed. I do think GR's items, at least in the past, have been much better packed for shipping.

I haven't ordered anything yet from GR, still thinking about those eyeball orbs but not sure I really need them. If I hadn't seen Hilda's painted makeover I probably wouldn't be still tossing them around in my mind! I have a few LED spotlights I want to get this year which I figure I need more than the eyes so I'll have to see how it goes. Only thing I'm waiting for now is an order from BC (tree man and moving eyeball) so that's good. Don't know if I'll end up with enough left in my budget but I'd love to get the Charred guy from Spirit this year so might skip the orbs and hold onto money for that guy. I just really like him and not even sure he will be in the stores. I decided on him as a big prop over the GR Tara this year, but he's way more expensive too. 

While I'm not in here this year buying items, I really am enjoying seeing what you guys are picking up. Thanks for all the photos.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Batty Patty, I and others here ordered the Red/Orange Fire and Ice last year when they first came out. I think everyone loved that color. There should be videos from it in last year's GR thread. I also have the Green/Orange one and it's nice too but have to say the Red/Orange has the most punch in a scene. Which one/s did you order? Not hearing the same smiles on this years Purple/Orange version however.


----------



## Batty Patty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Batty Patty, I and others here ordered the Red/Orange Fire and Ice last year when they first came out. I think everyone loved that color. There should be videos from it in last year's GR thread. I also have the Green/Orange one and it's nice too but have to say the Red/Orange has the most punch in a scene. Which one/s did you order? Not hearing the same smiles on this years Purple/Orange version however.


I ordered the red/orange fire spotlight. I want it to look like a tree from hell so I'm hoping for a fire effect. I read that a flat surface is best for that and was hoping someone would know. The videos I saw looked great. Thanks for letting me know about last years thread.


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW was the outer shipping box also damaged, like by the shipper, or was the damage just on the interior product box? I've had pretty good luck with my shipments in the past from GR and UPS.


The outer box was in perfect shape. That box was damaged like that when they put it in the larger box. The mummy box was fine.

Kruella, make sure you open him & take him out sooner rather than later. I've learned the hard way over the years that even if you put it back in the box, you should check it within the first couple of weeks of having it so you have some time to return it. If it sits until Halloween it may be too late to return it.

I may have just gotten a dud.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Batty Patty said:


> Did anyone order the Fire and Ice Spotlights? I looked through and didn't notice any postings on it. I ordered 2 of then through the BuyCostumes site,, I mean).


Yeah, I ordered the orange fire and ice from GR this year, I didn't get any last year. I mentioned it a few times in this thread but didn't post pictures. I love mine, really bright color and is even bright with the lights on. I always wanted a green one but haven't bought one of those yet. I did order one of the purple ones but they are getting bad reviews so it is probably going back. But the orange/red is great, you will probably love it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Since we've been talking about the Tree Man on this thread, thought I would give a heads up for anyone who bought or is thinking of ordering one from BuyCostumes. I ordered 2 of them with the roving eye and just got an email from BuyCostumes that the Tree Man is delayed. I chose economy shipping and used a discount code on my purchase so the whole order gets delayed and shipped at one time (I knew this was a possibility going in, in fact Tree Man was suppose to be in before the eye). Being told my new estimated arrival date on the West coast is 9/11 and won't be charged until that time. I'm sure they placed a cc hold on it when it processed so not much difference but whatever. 

I don't set up until Halloween day so not a biggie either way for me. Wonder if all the stores selling it will be delayed getting it in. Can't help but wonder if it was waiting on the docks at that port in China that saw those absolutely horrific explosions. I still can't get over how bad that was and I feel bad for all those suffering in that area now. Bad, bad scene. Reminded me of that explosion in Texas with the fertilizer plant I think it was just a year or so ago. Just total devastation.


----------



## davy2

Jeepers said:


> Davy2, you will love your bats I think. I know I love mine. Be careful of their clear line attachment points. Someone reported one coming loose. I think just being careful will eliminate that from happening. I haven't had a problem with any of mine. I think it was a defect in manufacturing on the one reported problem. I hope you like yours as much as I like mine!


Jeepers, you are totally correct...just received the bats a few days ago...they are AWESOME! And was so happy that they did not weigh a lot, as they will go on an Axworthy flying rig...


----------



## Kruella

RCIAG said:


> Kruella, make sure you open him & take him out sooner rather than later. I've learned the hard way over the years that even if you put it back in the box, you should check it within the first couple of weeks of having it so you have some time to return it. If it sits until Halloween it may be too late to return it.
> 
> I may have just gotten a dud.


Thanks! Mine shipped in one box, no outer box. The box had one dent, but not bad. The skeleton chest plate was cracked. I didn't pull the skeleton completely out of the box because I was afraid I couldn't get it back in. I saw enough to know I was sending it back. It was not at all what I expected. Oh well, I am very happy with my spike skeleton! I purchased Sasha from Costco for half the price GR. They appear to be made by the same company.


----------



## RCIAG

I almost didn't get him back in the box. 

I wonder how many of them have that chest piece problem, especially if they're just shipping it without an outer box? I guess the question really should be how many DON'T have that problem? That chest piece really is too flimsy for the rest of it. The bottom half is really pretty heavy & sturdy & I guess those pieces rattling around in there crack the flimsy plastic chest piece.


----------



## Kruella

RCIAG said:


> I almost didn't get him back in the box.
> 
> I wonder how many of them have that chest piece problem, especially if they're just shipping it without an outer box? I guess the question really should be how many DON'T have that problem? That chest piece really is too flimsy for the rest of it. The bottom half is really pretty heavy & sturdy & I guess those pieces rattling around in there crack the flimsy plastic chest piece.


Judging by the condition of the box itself and the location of the dent on my box, I think the chest piece was cracked the minute they shoved it in the small box. The box was dented away from the chest plate. I wouldn't be surprised if they are all damaged in some way. The crack on my skeleton was not as bad as yours, but it was cracked and a small piece was broke off. This prop is not worth $129!!!!


----------



## RCIAG

I was checking to see if my reviews are up yet & the only one that's up is the one for the talking pumpkins. I gave a good review to the mummy too but I don't see it yet & of course the bad one for the Mad Hatter isn't up yet. I have seen bad reviews there before so I hope it gets up before Halloween so no one else is suckered in.


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Since we've been talking about the Tree Man on this thread, thought I would give a heads up for anyone who bought or is thinking of ordering one from BuyCostumes. I ordered 2 of them with the roving eye and just got an email from BuyCostumes that the Tree Man is delayed. I chose economy shipping and used a discount code on my purchase so the whole order gets delayed and shipped at one time (I knew this was a possibility going in, in fact Tree Man was suppose to be in before the eye). Being told my new estimated arrival date on the West coast is 9/11 and won't be charged until that time. I'm sure they placed a cc hold on it when it processed so not much difference but whatever.
> 
> I don't set up until Halloween day so not a biggie either way for me. Wonder if all the stores selling it will be delayed getting it in. Can't help but wonder if it was waiting on the docks at that port in China that saw those absolutely horrific explosions. I still can't get over how bad that was and I feel bad for all those suffering in that area now. Bad, bad scene. Reminded me of that explosion in Texas with the fertilizer plant I think it was just a year or so ago. Just total devastation.


This is odd GOS. I pre-ordered the tree face along with 1 of the skellies and a couple small things. I didn't get that e-mail. I also was on their site today and noticed both the tree face and skeleton are listed as in stock and ready to ship. I haven't got the shipping confirmation though either.


----------



## punkpumpkin

FYI.. I found this guy at TJMAXX today for 16.99. http://www.grandinroad.com/raven-skull-head-on-pedestal/808343


----------



## LittlMissApril

punkpumpkin said:


> FYI.. I found this guy at TJMAXX today for 16.99. http://www.grandinroad.com/raven-skull-head-on-pedestal/808343


I did too. It felt like I struck gold.


----------



## Hallow Girl

punkpumpkin said:


> FYI.. I found this guy at TJMAXX today for 16.99. http://www.grandinroad.com/raven-skull-head-on-pedestal/808343


That is weird. I got one too but it was $19.99. Did it go on sale? Aren't th max stores the same in price?


----------



## Hallow Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Since we've been talking about the Tree Man on this thread, thought I would give a heads up for anyone who bought or is thinking of ordering one from BuyCostumes. I ordered 2 of them with the roving eye and just got an email from BuyCostumes that the Tree Man is delayed. I chose economy shipping and used a discount code on my purchase so the whole order gets delayed and shipped at one time (I knew this was a possibility going in, in fact Tree Man was suppose to be in before the eye). Being told my new estimated arrival date on the West coast is 9/11 and won't be charged until that time. I'm sure they placed a cc hold on it when it processed so not much difference but whatever.
> 
> I don't set up until Halloween day so not a biggie either way for me. Wonder if all the stores selling it will be delayed getting it in. Can't help but wonder if it was waiting on the docks at that port in China that saw those absolutely horrific explosions. I still can't get over how bad that was and I feel bad for all those suffering in that area now. Bad, bad scene. Reminded me of that explosion in Texas with the fertilizer plant I think it was just a year or so ago. Just total devastation.


I ordered the same thing and I also got the email saying it's been delayed but then my cc got charged. I'm confused because it says they don't charge until it ships. I believe sept 11 is at least 3 weeks away. Why would they charge me? Unless...it is coming time? I called and of course they are not open today.


----------



## LittlMissApril

Mine was $16.99 only because it didn't have a price tag and was the last one, so the cashier used the barcode from a similar item (the pedestal with a pumpkin on it).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

WickedChick said:


> That is weird. I got one too but it was $19.99. Did it go on sale? *Aren't th max stores the same in price?*


As I recall from previous years' discussions on this point, I don't think they all are. Some new stores or recently remodeled stores or maybe stores in more affluent areas where their square footage cost is higher will have slight increases in their pricing. I've noticed slight differences in other stores as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

WickedChick said:


> I ordered the same thing and I also got the email saying it's been delayed but then my cc got charged. I'm confused because it says they don't charge until it ships. I believe sept 11 is at least 3 weeks away. Why would they charge me? Unless...it is coming time? I called and of course they are not open today.



Is the amount recorded as a physical charge on your account or has it just been deducted from your available credit (called a hold)? If you set up your cc account to see online, you can tell mid-statement by looking to see if the charge is listed. There is a difference. When it's just a hold (to make sure you can afford the item and the charge will go through when it's time to ship), you don't get charged interest on the amount during the time it sits on hold. Once it physically becomes a hard charge amount, then the interest clock runs. This is typical for credit card companies to do and protects the stores from having charges not being able to be run through for lack of funds. They stores are essentially holding your place in line for that product when it does come in and they won't get stuck by doing so.

For example I've bought a number of items where the item's not ready to ship (usually a GR prop on sale in Feb or March that doesn't ship for a few months) and a hold gets placed on that amount on my account. My monthly credit card bills won't show it listed until it ships. But if you reconcile your account and look at outstanding charges you'll see the amount is factored into the Available Credit and everything will balance then. Hope that helps explain it maybe.

I'd be delighted to have it ship sooner than the 11th though!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Is the amount recorded as a physical charge on your account or has it just been deducted from your available credit (called a hold)? If you set up your cc account to see online, you can tell mid-statement by looking to see if the charge is listed. There is a difference. When it's just a hold (to make sure you can afford the item and the charge will go through when it's time to ship), you don't get charged interest on the amount during the time it sits on hold. Once it physically becomes a hard charge amount, then the interest clock runs. This is typical for credit card companies to do and protects the stores from having charges not being able to be run through for lack of funds. They stores are essentially holding your place in line for that product when it does come in and they won't get stuck by doing so.
> 
> For example I've bought a number of items where the item's not ready to ship (usually a GR prop on sale in Feb or March that doesn't ship for a few months) and a hold gets placed on that amount on my account. My monthly credit card bills won't show it listed until it ships. But if you reconcile your account and look at outstanding charges you'll see the amount is factored into the Available Credit and everything will balance then. Hope that helps explain it maybe.
> 
> I'd be delighted to have it ship sooner than the 11th though!


I just checked and it is showing up as pending but yesterday I got a notification that a Purchase was done without physical card. I get these all the time when place an order online but when they are packing it to get it shipped. I placed my order on July 25. I don't see why they would do anything unless it's about to get shipped.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

ok so today I ordered the Bernard butler, the haunted mirror, and the broom. =) I still want to get the rat skeletons tho. yay.


----------



## punkpumpkin

My King Midas using the Mummy Statue from Grandin Road. Spray painted him gold and made his crown from lace.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Whoa I never would of thought of that. Do you have a plan for him ?


----------



## Hallow Girl

To those who purchased the tree face and arms from buy costumes and received a email stating delivery is getting pushed back. Check to see if your cc got charged. I called and spoke to a rep who said mine is getting prepared to ship.


----------



## themyst

I ordered one, but my card has not been charged yet. I received the following email message:

"This email is to inform you that pre-order item(s): 241875 have been delayed. Your entire order will ship when all items are in-stock. The new estimated arrival date for your order is 9/11/2015. You will not be charged until that time."

Maybe they got a limited supply in?


----------



## Cloe

I didn't get that e-mail as stated prior. I went on their site and it's listed as order complete with a tracking number. I checked the tracking number with UPS and it states they are unable to locate my shipment. I haven't got the "your package is on it's way" confirmation from BC so I'm guessing it's ready to go but not in UPS' system yet. Don't know if I may have placed my order earlier or what.


----------



## punkpumpkin

CaliforniaGirl said:


> Whoa I never would of thought of that. Do you have a plan for him ?


I am assuming you were talking about my king midas, if not ignore.  He will be part of my party decoration this year. Our theme is " Once upon a terror..." twisted fairy tales. I am going to have about 10 different fairy tales features around the party. First ten guests to find them all gets a prize!


----------



## Cloe

I posted this here as it seemed GR's tree face was identical to Buy Costumes. I received mine today and if it is the same I would be flipping out. I'll post pictures below and as you can see if you look carefully at his thumb and follow the edges you can see his hands are hollow vacuformed and his head is a very light plastic with plastic coated cardboard on the back. The entire hand is hollow though you have to stare at it to get your eyes to stop thinking it's raised up.The only way of hanging these is if you leave the store hangtag on and use that. There is no other way to hang without probably tearing the form if you are not careful. I honestly don't think it's even worth the $8.00 and change I paid and cannot even comprehend GR asking $70.00. Those hands would probably take off in anything over 5 mile winds. I'm thinking of maybe filling them with great foam and attaching something to hang him from.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Cloe for the photos and review. I got the same email from BC as theMyst did. Maybe a partial order of the Tree guys came in or some arrived damaged. Who knows. I also had the roaming eyeball thingy on that same order that was a pre-order so could be that that hasn't come in yet either. At least I will know what to expect from the Tree Man when it arrives. For the $12 I won't be too disappointed to have to make modifications. I don't have a tree large enough to use it on so have been thinking of improvising with porch posts or maybe some wall scene. 

I do like the texture on him which vacuuforming can do a decent job replicating. Have a feeling vacuuforming will be more prevalent as time goes on. 

Did anyone order the GR Face Guy?? I'm curious to see if he's made of hard plastic like the Tree Man prop I bought from Spirit last year. It's possible he is. Think he sold for 25-40 retail and that was just face without arms and hands. He also was motion or sound triggered and spoke and his eyes glowed.


----------



## Evil Elf

It looks like BuyCostumes had a much cheaper version of the tree face and hands made for them. Grandin Road's picture shows the arms as being full, round arms. The description also mentions they are "Sculpted in all-weather resin". The face looks to be the same sculpture, though. I'm all for a cheaper alternative, but that's really shoddy looking.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Heads up if you have something from GR you are interested in ordering. Free shipping offer sitewide thru 9/14 (code GRANDEVENT).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Evil Elf said:


> It looks like BuyCostumes had a much cheaper version of the tree face and hands made for them. Grandin Road's picture shows the arms as being full, round arms. The description also mentions they are "Sculpted in all-weather resin". The face looks to be the same sculpture, though. I'm all for a cheaper alternative, but that's really shoddy looking.



Now that makes sense. I'm sure it's more like Spirit's face but with extra parts. While BC and other store carrying this alternative (on the low end) might be more "shoddy looking", not every family can afford the more pricey props, and I'm amazed at how many people just toss their stuff at the end of Halloween because it gets ruined by the weather in their area messing it up. For them it doesn't pay to buy better quality stuff and they don't have a lot to store. I'm generally one who likes to buy things that will last and would rather donate stuff to charity when I'm done with it, but with no kids to put through school etc like others out there it's easier to do for us.

Still looking forward to getting my Tree Man and seeing what I'll be able to do with it.


----------



## SepiaKeys

I do have GR's Tree guy and he is a very heavy plaster/resin. The box weighed a ton, and everything was very well made and detailed. I got him on clearance last year and never had a chance to put him up, but there was nothing lightweight or cheap about it. Not worth $70 to me, but of course there's always sales.


----------



## themyst

Cloe said:


> I posted this here as it seemed GR's tree face was identical to Buy Costumes. I received mine today and if it is the same I would be flipping out. I'll post pictures below and as you can see if you look carefully at his thumb and follow the edges you can see his hands are hollow vacuformed and his head is a very light plastic with plastic coated cardboard on the back. The entire hand is hollow though you have to stare at it to get your eyes to stop thinking it's raised up.The only way of hanging these is if you leave the store hangtag on and use that. There is no other way to hang without probably tearing the form if you are not careful. I honestly don't think it's even worth the $8.00 and change I paid and cannot even comprehend GR asking $70.00. Those hands would probably take off in anything over 5 mile winds. I'm thinking of maybe filling them with great foam and attaching something to hang him from.


Aha! They are different then. I have mine that I ordered from GR and the back is hard resin which has been sealed to the face. The arms are fairly heavy, so heavy that I don't know how they're supposed to really be supported by one keyhole hanger on the end of them. I still haven't hung mine yet. I'm debating whether to drill a hole through them so I can sufficiently support them with more screws, or just try to modify the key hole.


----------



## Batty Patty

Cloe said:


> I posted this here as it seemed GR's tree face was identical to Buy Costumes. I received mine today and if it is the same I would be flipping out. I'll post pictures below and as you can see if you look carefully at his thumb and follow the edges you can see his hands are hollow vacuformed and his head is a very light plastic with plastic coated cardboard on the back. The entire hand is hollow though you have to stare at it to get your eyes to stop thinking it's raised up.The only way of hanging these is if you leave the store hangtag on and use that. There is no other way to hang without probably tearing the form if you are not careful. I honestly don't think it's even worth the $8.00 and change I paid and cannot even comprehend GR asking $70.00. Those hands would probably take off in anything over 5 mile winds. I'm thinking of maybe filling them with great foam and attaching something to hang him from.


I just got my tree man from BC today. Very disappointing. It's even worse than I thought it'd be. It's like a dollar store mask. If the tree man shows up at the dollar store this year I'll be screaming! My husband thinks we can fill the pieces with plaster of paris. I'll keep you posted. I doubt it's on his priority list. I never know with him. 

I also received my fire and ice spotlights (from BC). Love it!!! Can't wait to use outside on the tree. Maybe I'll test it out tomorrow. It's raining tonight. - Yay!!!


----------



## 22606

After the pictures and reviews of the cheaper version, I have opted to cancel the spooky tree face and hands set that I ordered. Thank you to both who posted about it. Even if Grandin Road's _is_ better material, that price is still crazy, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## punkpumpkin

After I bought my fire and ice spotlight, I found it on homedepots website for about 5 dollars cheaper. http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-Fire-and-Ice-Red-Orange-Spotlight-56777/205832727 They aslo have a purple one. http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-Fire-and-Ice-Purple-Spotlight-58453/205832481


----------



## pipresidente

Has anyone gotten the new strobe discs from grandin road? They look like hockey pucks. I am wondering if they might be good to light up tombstones? Any thoughts?

http://www.grandinroad.com/set-of-t...dditions/808227?isCrossSell=true&strategy=389


----------



## Hallow Girl

I'm reading your review guys. Mine is out for delivery today. Even if I had both in front of me I don't think I would purchase the higher priced one.

Can someone who purchased from GR post pictures of the front and the back?


----------



## themyst

WickedChick said:


> Can someone who purchased from GR post pictures of the front and the back?


Here you go, this is from GR:


















And after considering the pic on this thread of the tree face from BC, I was going to cancel it. But when I signed into my account this morning, it states that my order has been completed and shipped and gives the UPS tracking numbers. Even after receiving an email just the other day that said my order was still delayed ... oh well.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

Has anyone gotten Tara? She's interesting, but a bit cheesy. I guess that's fine for a ToT display. 
I'd like to see the Macabre Witch next to a person. 9 feet tall is gigantic!


----------



## Serpentia

punkpumpkin said:


> FYI.. I found this guy at TJMAXX today for 16.99. http://www.grandinroad.com/raven-skull-head-on-pedestal/808343


You are extremely lucky. After last year, I am not making any special effort to hunt at TJMaxx or Marshall's, as they had next to nothing to offer for our favorite season. So I will pay the GR price, but at least I did get free shipping. 

I also feel that to some extent, I need to buy stuff to encourage vendors to keep catering to our tastes. So on the skullbird, I will take one for the team.  I'll wait for a sale re the crowned skull, tho. 

I don't blame you tho, if I saw this for $16.99 I'd have jumped on it too. Lucky you! 

I am hoping the bird thoroughly freaks my cats OUT.


----------



## halloween71

punkpumpkin said:


> After I bought my fire and ice spotlight, I found it on homedepots website for about 5 dollars cheaper. http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-Fire-and-Ice-Red-Orange-Spotlight-56777/205832727 They aslo have a purple one. http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-Fire-and-Ice-Purple-Spotlight-58453/205832481


I ordered 5 of the orange


----------



## punkpumpkin

Serpentia said:


> You are extremely lucky. After last year, I am not making any special effort to hunt at TJMaxx or Marshall's, as they had next to nothing to offer for our favorite season. So I will pay the GR price, but at least I did get free shipping.
> 
> I also feel that to some extent, I need to buy stuff to encourage vendors to keep catering to our tastes. So on the skullbird, I will take one for the team.  I'll wait for a sale re the crowned skull, tho.
> 
> I don't blame you tho, if I saw this for $16.99 I'd have jumped on it too. Lucky you!
> 
> I am hoping the bird thoroughly freaks my cats OUT.


Yeah they really didn't have a lot at my TJMAXX. Just one end cap. I am hoping they will get more. I am trying to be somewhat conservative with my budget this year. But I just couldn't pass this one up!


----------



## 22606

themyst said:


> And after considering the pic on this thread of the tree face from BC, I was going to cancel it. But when I signed into my account this morning, it states that my order has been completed and shipped and gives the UPS tracking numbers. Even after receiving an email just the other day that said my order was still delayed ... oh well.


I _did_ attempt to cancel it last night, as I stated in this thread, but this is what I received in response: "Thank you for your email. I apologize for the inconvenience. Our goal is to ship orders as quickly as possible. I'm afraid your order is already being processed, and we cannot cancel any orders once they have been placed." Mine was also supposed to be delayed (until September), themyst. I was told that I would have to return the item, which would not even be worth it.

Edit: My 'Spooky Living Tree' set arrived today. The sculpt and paint scheme are fantastic. Still, I do not like that there are cheap plastic tabs attached to be used for hanging, as there is simply no way that the pieces would hold their own against any strong wind gust. Hell, even a bit of rain would likely have this Ent reeling...


----------



## themyst

Garthgoyle said:


> I _did_ attempt to cancel it last night, as I stated in this thread, but this is what I received in response: "Thank you for your email. I apologize for the inconvenience. Our goal is to ship orders as quickly as possible. I'm afraid your order is already being processed, and we cannot cancel any orders once they have been placed." Mine was also supposed to be delayed (until September), themyst. I was told that I would have to return the item, which would not even be worth it.


I was thinking of maybe just putting mine on a random tree near the highway for everyone to enjoy for as long as it lasts. Then I pictured myself in handcuffs beside the highway for defacing public property.


----------



## Muffy

My 2 questions for GR customers.

I really have spent enough this year on new things but I do have my eye on 2 more things. The father werewolf, have any of you purchased him? He would have to be situated in a spot by himself behind a pvc fence section that is 5 ft. tall. I would have to place him far enough back so guests could not touch him. So then I wonder with the motion activated part of him....how far do you have to be from him for the motion detector to turn him on?

Next...the werewolf rug. I would like to know if people that bought that were happy with it. I would put him under the dining room table. I stand right there next to the table to take the family photo's so instead of all kinds of people walking on him I would activate myself.

Well while I'm asking questions here's 2 more. The spirit in the jar that talks....wondered how loud that is and if its worth the money. And the spell book that opens and speaks, did you folks that bought that ...like it?


Last year I bought those talking busts and we just loved them. I opened them as soon as they arrived cause there were some customers who complained that they did not work when they arrived. Luckily mine did. BUT they melted a little..... they were shipped in the heat.


----------



## chupacabra

I found the Spooky Living Tree at Wally World for $14.00 and ordered 2, they should be arriving by Friday


----------



## themyst

Garthgoyle said:


> I _did_ attempt to cancel it last night, as I stated in this thread, but this is what I received in response: "Thank you for your email. I apologize for the inconvenience. Our goal is to ship orders as quickly as possible. I'm afraid your order is already being processed, and we cannot cancel any orders once they have been placed." Mine was also supposed to be delayed (until September), themyst. I was told that I would have to return the item, which would not even be worth it.
> 
> Edit: My 'Spooky Living Tree' set arrived today. The sculpt and paint scheme are fantastic. Still, I do not like that there are cheap plastic tabs attached to be used for hanging, as there is simply no way that the pieces would hold their own against any strong wind gust. Hell, even a bit of rain would likely have this Ent reeling...
> 
> View attachment 250354


I received my BC tree face and arms today ... and now comes my official apology to GR. These tree faces/arms are certainly not the same. GR's quality is much much better.


----------



## chupacabra

themyst said:


> I received my BC tree face and arms today ... and now comes my official apology to GR. These tree faces/arms are certainly not the same. GR's quality is much much better.


Are you referring to the ones from Walmart, did you do a side by side comparison??


----------



## themyst

chupacabra said:


> Are you referring to the ones from Walmart, did you do a side by side comparison??


Referring to both the Grandin Road ones and the ones offered through BuyCostumes. Yes, I purchased from both companies and clearly the Grandin Road set is superior to the BuyCostumes tree face/arms. The BuyCostumes set is an inferior light plastic item whereas the Grandin Road ones are made of a heavier resin material.


----------



## screamqueen2012

had a nice surprise this afternoon, was pulling out my indoor decor and had three boxes from gr end of season sale...forgot i ordered some things, the fortune teller witch was one, couple of fire and ice lanterns and several of the large candle pillars...cool


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

Apologies for the pun, but which witch is that?


----------



## Kruella

My patterned pumpkins arrived today and I'm beyond thrilled with the quality! They are much larger than I expected, made of a resin type material, and a very solid piece. This was worth the price and a win for me!


----------



## A Little Odd

I am so jealous! Just paid son's college tuition so I am broke. $ Tree for me.


----------



## Ditsterz

Received the ghastly gauze wreath and harlequin candles today. Unfortunately, the ribbon on the wreath looks like it was rubbed against concrete. Item is definitely overpriced by $100 but I already knew that. Very disappointed.


----------



## HexMe

Kruella said:


> My patterned pumpkins arrived today and I'm beyond thrilled with the quality! They are much larger than I expected, made of a resin type material, and a very solid piece. This was worth the price and a win for me!
> View attachment 251778


I would really like a pair of these but they are just too expensive for me. Thank you for sharing the pics and review. Maybe I will get lucky and get a pair if they go on sale after the big day!


----------



## printersdevil

screemqueen what is the fortune teller witch?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> I _did_ attempt to cancel it last night, as I stated in this thread, but this is what I received in response: "Thank you for your email. I apologize for the inconvenience. Our goal is to ship orders as quickly as possible. I'm afraid your order is already being processed, and we cannot cancel any orders once they have been placed." Mine was also supposed to be delayed (until September), themyst. I was told that I would have to return the item, which would not even be worth it.
> 
> Edit: My 'Spooky Living Tree' set arrived today. The sculpt and paint scheme are fantastic. Still, I do not like that there are cheap plastic tabs attached to be used for hanging, as there is simply no way that the pieces would hold their own against any strong wind gust. Hell, even a bit of rain would likely have this Ent reeling...



I haven't received my set of BC Tree man parts yet but was wondering if you couldn't maybe glue them onto a more solid surface, cut to the shape of the parts. Wondering if you might be able to fit a battery pack and light up eyes maybe in the head? Don't think it came with lit eyes like my Spirit Halloween tree face did.

Right now I'm scheduled for delivery on Monday so won't really be able to see what there is to work with until then. When I get my parts I'll try to brainstorm about making the arms more stable on a tree. The parts in the bag do look interesting. Glad you thought the sculpt and paint scheme are fantastic. Makes it worth doing some modifications to them, especially given the price we paid for them.


----------



## Kruella

HexMe said:


> I would really like a pair of these but they are just too expensive for me. Thank you for sharing the pics and review. Maybe I will get lucky and get a pair if they go on sale after the big day!


I wish two were in the budget for me! I honestly resisted paying this much and ordering... thinking they were just pumpkins glued together, but when I priced up materials to make them, I didn't think I could paint them to my satisfaction. They are much larger than craft pumpkins! Free shipping helped because this came in a VERY large box, at least $40 shipping.


----------



## ooojen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I haven't received my set of BC Tree man parts yet but was wondering if you couldn't maybe glue them onto a more solid surface, cut to the shape of the parts. Wondering if you might be able to fit a battery pack and light up eyes maybe in the head? Don't think it came with lit eyes like my Spirit Halloween tree face did.
> 
> Right now I'm scheduled for delivery on Monday so won't really be able to see what there is to work with until then. When I get my parts I'll try to brainstorm about making the arms more stable on a tree. The parts in the bag do look interesting. Glad you thought the sculpt and paint scheme are fantastic. Makes it worth doing some modifications to them, especially given the price we paid for them.


I haven't done it yet, but my plan is to cut ovals out of quarter-inch plywood. I intend to put them inside the base end of the "arms" with just a little gap between the plastic and the wood on the curved edge. Then I intend to fill the concave side of each branch with Great Stuff, using enough to puff up and round out the back, and also making sure some works in between the plywood and the plastic at the bottom. (The face I'll try just filling as is.) That will securely glue the wood to the plastic and also allow a tiny bit of flex next to the wood, which should lessen the chance of the plastic cracking at that point when the wind gets hold of it. After painting the back to approximate the front, I can put a screw right through the GS and plywood at a ~45 degree angle, and into the tree/fake tree where I want to mount it. I think that should make them fairly durable.
I'll report back after I pick up some more Great Stuff.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Joanne fabrics has an entire aisle of patterned pumpkins. There is a 50% off coupon right now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ooojen said:


> I haven't done it yet, but my plan is to cut ovals out of quarter-inch plywood. I intend to put them inside the base end of the "arms" with just a little gap between the plastic and the wood on the curved edge. Then I intend to fill the concave side of each branch with Great Stuff, using enough to puff up and round out the back, and also making sure some works in between the plywood and the plastic at the bottom. (The face I'll try just filling as is.) That will securely glue the wood to the plastic and also allow a tiny bit of flex next to the wood, which should lessen the chance of the plastic cracking at that point when the wind gets hold of it. After painting the back to approximate the front, I can put a screw right through the GS and plywood at a ~45 degree angle, and into the tree/fake tree where I want to mount it. I think that should make them fairly durable.
> I'll report back after I pick up some more Great Stuff.



I was wondering if it wouldn't be possible to use some type of strapping material to create something to affix the arms to it and maybe even the head to it....thinking a water heater strap where you could adjust the width of the strap around the tree and secure the strap by using a bolt and nut (like what you would do for your water heater) to fix the width in the back where you wouldn't see it. You could always cover up the shiny metal of the strap with something to blend in with the tree coloring. The straps have holes throughout the length of the strap which possibly could come in handy in the mounting. I would never put a nail of any kind into a living tree. The majority of trees in our yard are palm trees and those really never heal from injuries like that, but I wouldn't even do it to our bradford pear tree which I really dislike!

For the backing I was thinking of maybe using something lightweight like a balsa wood possibly and on the back of the wood attaching some sort of elbowed metal arm piece to give it strength and rigidity. Something that could also be hooked on to the strapping around the tree.


----------



## MissKiki

we picked up Henry and made him into a Bartender.


----------



## printersdevil

I love Henry! He is a great bartender.


----------



## ooojen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was wondering if it wouldn't be possible to use some type of strapping material to create something to affix the arms to it and maybe even the head to it....thinking a water heater strap where you could adjust the width of the strap around the tree and secure the strap by using a bolt and nut (like what you would do for your water heater) to fix the width in the back where you wouldn't see it. You could always cover up the shiny metal of the strap with something to blend in with the tree coloring. The straps have holes throughout the length of the strap which possibly could come in handy in the mounting. I would never put a nail of any kind into a living tree. The majority of trees in our yard are palm trees and those really never heal from injuries like that, but I wouldn't even do it to our bradford pear tree which I really dislike!
> 
> For the backing I was thinking of maybe using something lightweight like a balsa wood possibly and on the back of the wood attaching some sort of elbowed metal arm piece to give it strength and rigidity. Something that could also be hooked on to the strapping around the tree.


Absolutely do what works for you! If you get a chance, please share your results.
I'm looking to do the job quickly and easily, myself. I'd hesitate to skewer a fruit tree, too, but most of my trees aren't delicate sorts. If holes were a problem, they'd never survive the sapsuckers. That said, I'll probably use at least one set on a fake tree, anyway.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

This was on Spirit's website. Look familiar?


----------



## mikey23

Got the battery operated lanterns. Kind of disappointed in the lights. Description says amber and the pictures show that. One of mine is stark white and the other has a greenish hue. Anyone else see this? Should I exchange it and take another chance? I love the look of the actual lantern though.


----------



## texaslucky

lol I love the bartender. Very cool


----------



## wickedwillingwench

seriously? $199????? i believe i can make that for a LOT less.


----------



## Hilda

I'm back. Haven't ordered anything new, but did something with my new Skully groundbreaker.

Before.










After. The new Chef for our haunted inn. Welcome to Chef Skully!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh Crap You're Good Hilda! Another super looking makeover! Love what you did with the eye shading. Can't wait to see what's on the menu.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was just coming on to mention that I got my Spooky Living Tree guys from BuyCostume and really love the general look of the face and hands. They are a flimsy plastic material but something you can work with especially for the price. Now Hilda has me taking another look at that ugly 3rd zombie brother...


----------



## RCIAG

You know that GR never did post my bad review of the Mad Hatter or the good review of the mummy statue. They did post my good review of the talking pumpkins.


----------



## themyst

RCIAG said:


> You know that GR never did post my bad review of the Mad Hatter or the good review of the mummy statue. They did post my good review of the talking pumpkins.


I don't know if they are being selective or just sloppy and disorganized then. I know I've ordered possibly fifteen to twenty items from them over the summer and only received automated email requests to review three of the items.


----------



## RCIAG

I just clicked the "write a review" button that's part of the page for each item & wrote my reviews for each item but only the talking pumpkin review has posted. I can understand not posting the bad review but my mummy review was a good review & it still isn't up.


----------



## Serpentia

wickedwillingwench said:


> seriously? $199????? i believe i can make that for a LOT less.


I probably could too. But by the time I ran around gathering all the stuff.... its probably worth my time and gas to just buy it. ON SALE, natch. I would never straight-up pay $200 for that. [I do like it tho.]


----------



## Serpentia

RCIAG said:


> You know that GR never did post my bad review of the Mad Hatter or the good review of the mummy statue. They did post my good review of the talking pumpkins.


it takes them a week/week and a half to post reviews. Keep checking back.


----------



## RCIAG

It's been way more than a week I think.


----------



## Kruella

RCIAG said:


> You know that GR never did post my bad review of the Mad Hatter or the good review of the mummy statue. They did post my good review of the talking pumpkins.


Did they give you a full refund for the mad hatter? I never called them, but they gave me a full refund without charging me shipping either way. I was very pleased to see that credit on my account. I've seen bad reviews on some of the painted pumpkins, so I know they post some of them. I have to say that my full refund and the quality of my stacked pumpkins, I'm pretty darn happy with GR!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Serpentia said:


> I probably could too. But by the time I ran around gathering all the stuff.... its probably worth my time and gas to just buy it. ON SALE, natch. I would never straight-up pay $200 for that. [I do like it tho.]


i gotcha...i'm going to start gathering this fall for next year...i won't pay $200 either.


----------



## themyst

Kruella said:


> Did they give you a full refund for the mad hatter? I never called them, but they gave me a full refund without charging me shipping either way. I was very pleased to see that credit on my account. I've seen bad reviews on some of the painted pumpkins, so I know they post some of them. I have to say that my full refund and the quality of my stacked pumpkins, I'm pretty darn happy with GR!


That is good news and I'm glad GR handled it appropriately. As for their reviews, perhaps several employees are managing the screening of comments and some are fair and some are not. That might explain why _some_ honest reviews get through.


----------



## lbc

I was really interested in the 3 Window Crashers - Ghosts, but I wanted to wait to order until the animated version came out to compare. I just checked and they weren't listed on the site, and I panicked. Luckily, I found that Grandin Road was selling them through HSN, and I was able to use a $20 off of a $40 purchase code for new customers.


----------



## Alexscaresme

When did they show stuff on HSN?


----------



## lbc

I don't know if they are airing a Halloween show. I did a search and found Grandin Road items at HSN online.


----------



## Ditsterz

OMG...I just ordered Eva yesterday. Could have saved $12.70 had I waited a day. But FYI Grandin road has 30% off one regularly priced item with code LABORDAY15 (only good on labor day)


----------



## Pumpkin215

I was skimming the pages here and didn't see a pic.

Has anyone purchased the metal cauldron on a stand? I'm thinking about it but, worried about the height. 17 1/2 inches sounds small and even eying a tape measure, I'm not sure.


----------



## Pumpkin215

Oh I caved! Purchased the "Animated Towering Macabre Witch" then went back and bought the cauldron on a stand.

Just a note, the witch is on sale and the 30% off coupon still worked even though it is not a "regular priced item". It stinks having to pay shipping twice (free shipping coupon does not work with 30% off) but I still ended up saving a chunk of money.

Now I have to tell my fiancé that there is a 9 foot witch to assemble......


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

When she's put together, pics would be great! Perhaps something to show her scale?


----------



## ZombieLion

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Ghosts. They are big and have 3 heavy duty suction cups on them. I did not use the window clings. I really love them and for $79 a good buy


----------



## ZombieLion

View attachment 254329


I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Ghosts. They are big and have 3 heavy duty suction cups on them. I did not use the window clings. I really love them and for $79 a good buy


----------



## lbc

The Window Crashers - Ghost looks amazing! I'm so glad I ordered it through HSN, because now it is sold out there too! Improvements no longer has the smaller, animated version. Gemmy lists the animated version as a Walmart item, but I can't find it on their website.


----------



## Hallow Girl

It looks amazing!!! How did they arrive? Are they inflatable or a solid piece? I was unsure about them yesterday. I put it in my cart but didn't jump on it. 

I wonder if they will come back in stock.


ZombieLion said:


> View attachment 254329
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Ghosts. They are big and have 3 heavy duty suction cups on them. I did not use the window clings. I really love them and for $79 a good buy


----------



## _The_Void__

I am going to make a trip to the Wrenthem YC outlet this weekend or next week! I called and they are doing 3 medium jar candles for $28 and they have a full range of halloween candles and accessories she said.

If anyone has tips for more discounts please let me know!!


----------



## ZombieLion

WickedChick, they are stuffed and the box was huge! it def felt like a orange Christmas 

i just noticed they are not online anymore I hope they get back in stock


----------



## themyst

I was on the fence with the ghosts for some time. Maybe next year. They do look very cool! I'd have to reach most of my windows with a ladder though as my house sits pretty high off the ground. I've already stretched my time to the limit with my current decorating ideas.


----------



## Hallow Girl

ZombieLion said:


> WickedChick, they are stuffed and the box was huge! it def felt like a orange Christmas
> 
> i just noticed they are not online anymore I hope they get back in stock


I hope so too. 

I hope you post pictures once you have everything set up. I would love to see your decorations


----------



## lbc

I don't know if the Window Crasher Ghost will ne back on Grandin Road, but they are available through HSN right now.

http://www.hsn.com/products/grandin-road-set-of-3-window-crasher-ghosts/7879722


----------



## lbc

I received a letter from Frontgate today dated September 7th saying that my order for the Window Crasher Ghosts was cancelled because the item is no longer available. I placed my order with HSN on September 5th. When my order had not shipped by September 9th, I checked and they were out of stock on HSN's website. I called HSN and was told my order was in the warehouse and was being processed. On September 10th, I received an email from HSN inviting me to order the item again. The website indicated they had stock then and still does.

Aaaarrrggggghhhh!!!


----------



## themyst

lbc said:


> I received a letter from Frontgate today dated September 7th saying that my order for the Window Crasher Ghosts was cancelled because the item is no longer available. I placed my order with HSN on September 5th. When my order had not shipped by September 9th, I checked and they were out of stock on HSN's website. I called HSN and was told my order was in the warehouse and was being processed. On September 10th, I received an email from HSN inviting me to order the item again. The website indicated they had stock then and still does.
> 
> Aaaarrrggggghhhh!!!


Sounds like a logistical nightmare. Wow.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

OMG!!! ***WOWZA***I received my "ETERNAL REST" Tombstone, Ghostly Wire Dresses and my Sinking Zombie. I *LOVE* ALL of them. I'm very pleased and over the moon with them.  Nicely packaged! The ghost wire dress box came in a box big enough to to fit 4 people!!!! Holy crap! I would have thought it was in 2 pieces but it's all one piece. I'm sure the neighbors think I'm nuts.  lol! Anyone who want to see pics let me know... These are MUST HAVES!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> OMG!!! ***WOWZA***I received my "ETERNAL REST" Tombstone, Ghostly Wire Dresses and my Sinking Zombie. I *LOVE* ALL of them. I'm very pleased and over the moon with them.  Nicely packaged! The ghost wire dress box came in a box big enough to to fit 4 people!!!! Holy crap! I would have thought it was in 2 pieces but it's all one piece. I'm sure the neighbors think I'm nuts.  lol! Anyone who want to see pics let me know... These are MUST HAVES!!!



I'd love to see pics particularly of the wire dress. Have only seen it on the website. Really glad you're in love with everything. Will the dress fit in your garage for storage? Sounds huge based on the box.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

The box I'm gonna chuck.. I can leave it standing and it's about 50" tall. So pretty easy storage. I'll get pictures up in just a bit &#55357;&#56832; I'm doing the kaleidoscope inflatable carriage with 3 wire frame dresses to make it look like a magical ball!!! It's gonna be stunning  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Jeepers

My ground reaper and my winged lady arrived today. I am just thrilled with both of them.


----------



## scareifyoudare

we bought the wing lady statue


----------



## lanie077

My eternal rest tombstone came in Friday. I love it, just wish it was a little bigger.


----------



## Hallow Girl

lbc said:


> I received a letter from Frontgate today dated September 7th saying that my order for the Window Crasher Ghosts was cancelled because the item is no longer available. I placed my order with HSN on September 5th. When my order had not shipped by September 9th, I checked and they were out of stock on HSN's website. I called HSN and was told my order was in the warehouse and was being processed. On September 10th, I received an email from HSN inviting me to order the item again. The website indicated they had stock then and still does.
> 
> Aaaarrrggggghhhh!!!


Has your order shipped yet?


----------



## lbc

My order has not shipped, and I don't believe it will. But since HSN still lists it as available, I placed another order just in case.


----------



## Hallow Girl

lbc said:


> My order has not shipped, and I don't believe it will. But since HSN still lists it as available, I placed another order just in case.


Have you called them again to see what your status is? I checked earlier and it shows as being available.


----------



## lbc

I called Frontgate on Friday. They are merging with HSN. HSN does not have separate stock of Grandin Road items. I placed the second order on the slim chance one might have been returned to HSN and not gone back to Frontgate.


----------



## Hallow Girl

lbc said:


> I called Frontgate on Friday. They are merging with HSN. HSN does not have separate stock of Grandin Road items. I placed the second order on the slim chance one might have been returned to HSN and not gone back to Frontgate.


I wasn't aware that hsn and GR stock are the same. My friend just called and spoke to a supervisor. She was told they have different stock and their inventory shows 78 left in stock.


----------



## Ditsterz

Got my Venetian Victoria today. And I love her. She is striking in person. I was not even going to order her but since they had the 30% off I decided why not.


----------



## lbc

WickedChick said:


> I wasn't aware that hsn and GR stock are the same. My friend just called and spoke to a supervisor. She was told they have different stock and their inventory shows 78 left in stock.


I hope that is true, but I haven't gotten a shipping notification yet from my order on Friday or my earlier order from September 5th. I think that they might have different available for sale inventories on their computer systems, but the physical inventory is Frontgate's.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

lbc said:


> I hope that is true, but I haven't gotten a shipping notification yet from my order on Friday or my earlier order from September 5th. I think that they might have different available for sale inventories on their computer systems, but the physical inventory is Frontgate's.


I would agree.  I also placed an order on Sept 5th.. Received letters from Frontgate stating the order was canceled as it was not available. I placed another order again on Friday and it says packaging... My Sept 5th order also says packaging! My funds have been taken... But my suspicion tells me not to count on getting them. I called Frontgate and they told me HSN is not connected to them and they carry their own inventory to call them... Crazy.. Lots of mixed answers. UGH!!!! I should ordered earlier. Here's to hoping!!!! *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## Pumpkin215

I received my witch and cauldron yesterday!

I love the macabre witch but she was not easy to put up. The instructions were fine, but I had to get a step ladder to slip the costume on and I'm 5' 8". I also don't think that the frame she sits on is that sturdy and will need to come up with a better solution for next year. A good gust of wind could knock her down since she is top heavy.

Her shawl had some flimsy Velcro to keep it in place, which didn't work well so I ended up sewing it on. Sorry that I didn't get better pictures because the sun was going down! I just wanted to make sure that she worked before I dragged her back inside. I did snap one of my fiancé putting her hat on.

The hat didn't really want to stay and I had to stuff the top of it with newspaper. When she moved side, to side it keep looking like it was going to come off. Hot glue gun, maybe?

I will say this- she was pretty loud! There is a control to turn the voice down or off if you like. A few children from the neighborhood quickly gathered after we turned her on. I'm hesitant to leave her out overnight so we will see how motivated I am to assemble and disassemble her. Assuming the weather is good, I'll probably have her out on weekends.

Overall, I'm very happy with the purchase! She is just more cumbersome than I thought.


----------



## propstar7

Pumpkin215 said:


> I received my witch and cauldron yesterday!
> 
> I love the macabre witch but she was not easy to put up. The instructions were fine, but I had to get a step ladder to slip the costume on and I'm 5' 8". I also don't think that the frame she sits on is that sturdy and will need to come up with a better solution for next year. A good gust of wind could knock her down since she is top heavy.
> 
> Her shawl had some flimsy Velcro to keep it in place, which didn't work well so I ended up sewing it on. Sorry that I didn't get better pictures because the sun was going down! I just wanted to make sure that she worked before I dragged her back inside. I did snap one of my fiancé putting her hat on.
> 
> The hat didn't really want to stay and I had to stuff the top of it with newspaper. When she moved side, to side it keep looking like it was going to come off. Hot glue gun, maybe?
> 
> I will say this- she was pretty loud! There is a control to turn the voice down or off if you like. A few children from the neighborhood quickly gathered after we turned her on. I'm hesitant to leave her out overnight so we will see how motivated I am to assemble and disassemble her. Assuming the weather is good, I'll probably have her out on weekends.
> 
> Overall, I'm very happy with the purchase! She is just more cumbersome than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 255525
> 
> 
> View attachment 255526



Would you mind measuring her and reporting how tall she actually is? She doesn't seem to be 9 feet; I'm wondering if I'll be able to set her up in my house after all. Is there poles assembled underneath so I could possibly just leave one or two out to make her shorter without detriment to her motion?


----------



## revengemaiden

Ditsterz said:


> View attachment 255478
> 
> 
> Got my Venetian Victoria today. And I love her. She is striking in person. I was not even going to order her but since they had the 30% off I decided why not.


She is STUNNING! The catalog photos do not do her justice. If I can find the room, I may have to get her!


----------



## Hallow Girl

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I would agree.  I also placed an order on Sept 5th.. Received letters from Frontgate stating the order was canceled as it was not available. I placed another order again on Friday and it says packaging... My Sept 5th order also says packaging! My funds have been taken... But my suspicion tells me not to count on getting them. I called Frontgate and they told me HSN is not connected to them and they carry their own inventory to call them... Crazy.. Lots of mixed answers. UGH!!!! I should ordered earlier. Here's to hoping!!!! *Fingers Crossed*


I called today and I spoke to a rep. She told me the order went to the warehouse and that she has never seen a order canceled once it has gone their. They are still telling me I will recipe it. Mehh. I don't think it will either. What company takes so long to ship.


----------



## lbc

I spoke to HSN and Frontgate today. HSN was down to 61 in quantity, down from the 78 they had in stock the other day. I told HSN that it was phantom inventory, but they said their procedure was to send an inquiry to the vendor and that had been done. I pointed out that the inquiry had been sent on Friday and they should have had a response already. I told Frontgate that they would need to send out more cancellation letters since HSN was still listing stock. They must have finally communicated because HSN now has it as sold out. I think that if Frontgate had been sending the order cancellation letters to HSN instead of the customers, this matter would have been sorted out last week. 

I had hoped though that HSN might have squirreled some away for their Halloween show, which Forum member, Paul Melniczek, reported in another thread will be on September 22nd.


----------



## LittlMissApril

Just received an email with 50% off select Halloween items for 13 hours (until midnight).


----------



## themyst

And that would make the Mad Hatter $64.50 plus shipping. 

Given the issues others have had with him and he'd need to be fixed up a bit, that could just be worth it if one was on the fence about it.


----------



## propstar7

LittlMissApril said:


> Just received an email with 50% off select Halloween items for 13 hours (until midnight).


How do I know which "select items"? Was there a coupon code? I just checked the website and nothing seems to be marked 50% off.


----------



## themyst

propstar7 said:


> How do I know which "select items"? Was there a coupon code? I just checked the website and nothing seems to be marked 50% off.


In the email they have a "shop now" button for the select items, but it is not obvious on the website anywhere. 

Here's the coupon code, you can try it on different items: XXW60247


----------



## 6-paq

Try this link for the 13 hour sale. Reduced prices will appear in your cart!

*13 Hour Sale*


----------



## lbc

It's official, I will not be receiving Window Crasher Ghosts this year. HSN has cancelled both my orders.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Double post


----------



## Hallow Girl

lbc said:


> It's official, I will not be receiving Window Crasher Ghosts this year. HSN has cancelled both my orders.


Noooooo....I am on the phone with them. I haven't received a canceled email, there had been no movement yet they say it's still coming.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

**** Wire Ghost Dress **** I am in absolute"AWE!" Of the quality.. Simply Amazing! Rats are to show actual size  I'm so happy I got them! I did NOT want to pay for 3... But they look amazing together!!! I had to have them. Might be a once in a lifetime purchase! They are coated and very high quality. I'll post some lighted ones too...


----------



## Hallow Girl

lbc said:


> It's official, I will not be receiving Window Crasher Ghosts this year. HSN has cancelled both my orders.


Got the email as well


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

lbc said:


> It's official, I will not be receiving Window Crasher Ghosts this year. HSN has cancelled both my orders.



SERIOUSLY?!?  I received the same email even though I was assured I would receive them!!! I patiently waited for 2 weeks and placed 2 separate orders. One on Sept 5th and one on Sept 11th. The whole thing is a joke!!!! It bothers me they fed me along the whole time. I called 4 separate times getting reassurance every time. I bought stuff to go with my house display and here I am completely disappointed and let down. Pissed off to say the least! I get canceling orders and overselling but for 2 weeks?!? I called frontgate and complained! I also called HSN they gave me a $20 credit and sent my complaint to the VIPS! Anyone who ordered them I suggest you do the same. It looks really bad to represent Grandin Road this way. If I had never ordered from Grandin Road and went through HSN alone I would NEVER shop with them again. Too big of a headache!!! Grandin Road always takes care of me.. Customer Service is Top Knotch!  as far as HSN... They can keep there $20 that is nothing to me... with the last 2 weeks of crap they put me through. A promise is a promise! I even missed ordering the smaller animated ones from improvements catalog because I felt I could trust they would arrive. I feel lied to... I'm sorry anyone else had to experience this as I was really REALLY looking forward to them. I based my entire plan on my house around them... Super sad day for me.  if anyone has an extra set or 2... I would happily buy them.


----------



## Hallow Girl

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> SERIOUSLY?!?  I received the same email even though I was assured I would receive them!!! I patiently waited for 2 weeks and placed 2 separate orders. One on Sept 5th and one on Sept 11th. The whole thing is a joke!!!! It bothers me they fed me along the whole time. I called 4 separate times getting reassurance every time. I bought stuff to go with my house display and here I am completely disappointed and let down. Pissed off to say the least! I get canceling orders and overselling but for 2 weeks?!? I called frontgate and complained! I also called HSN they gave me a $20 credit and sent my complaint to the VIPS! Anyone who ordered them I suggest you do the same. It looks really bad to represent Grandin Road this way. If I had never ordered from Grandin Road and went through HSN alone I would NEVER shop with them again. Too big of a headache!!! Grandin Road always takes care of me.. Customer Service is Top Knotch!  as far as HSN... They can keep there $20 that is nothing to me... with the last 2 weeks of crap they put me through. A promise is a promise! I even missed ordering the smaller animated ones from improvements catalog because I felt I could trust they would arrive. I feel lied to... I'm sorry anyone else had to experience this as I was really REALLY looking forward to them. I based my entire plan on my house around them... Super sad day for me.  if anyone has an extra set or 2... I would happily buy them.


I was told the same thing over and over . I actually spoke to supervisors. Can you give me the number to frontgate so I may call as well.


----------



## RCIAG

I just saw this ghost in my travels today here on vacay in VA Beach. Home Depot? Walmart? I can't recall but I can check to see if anyone here has them.


----------



## lbc

The number for Frontgate on the order cancellation letter is 1-800-436-2100, between 7am and 2am EST. I emailed Gemmy to see if there was any place else to get them, but I am not optimistic. Has anyone seen the animated Window Crasher - Ghost at Walmart? I only saw them at Improvements shortly before they sold out. I've never purchased from Improvements, and I wanted some other things from Walmart, so I waited and missed out.


----------



## LittlMissApril

I know some of you earlier in the thread was looking for last years peeper?! I believe it's one of amazon's lightning deals right now for $35. Ends in under 30 minutes or if they sell out whichever is sooner.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...-3_3682_be4fad4b_GB-SUPPL&smid=A1B7M9EQGNCLQA


----------



## lbc

Thank you for the info! This is for the new Tapping Peeper!


----------



## RCIAG

I have a window crasher ghost in my hot little hands. Got it at the Walmart here, it's $14.84, they only had one. First to PM me gets it if still interested. All I ask is the price + shipping. 

It won't go out until Monday when I'm back at work. I'm in MD at zip code 20879.


----------



## Alexscaresme

What does the Walmart Window crasher look like?


----------



## RCIAG

It's a Gemmy Window Crasher Ghost. It's about a 10 inch front part of a ghost, nylon & stuffed, the "tail" is about 10 inches too. Each end has a giant suction cup & it comes with the "broken window" window cling. It takes 3 AAA batteries but honestly I don't know how to get them out or in but it does have a "try me" button which I pushed & the "tail" moves & it laughs & says stuff. 

From another website:
http://www.greatholidayinflatables.com/product/animated-window-crasher-ghost-by-gemmy/

It says it's 20 X 10 X 10.

FTR, the tail is the end that speaks which seems weird but I just wanted to let everyone know in case that will affect your decision.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

RCIAG said:


> It's a Gemmy Window Crasher Ghost. It's about a 10 inch front part of a ghost, nylon & stuffed, the "tail" is about 10 inches too. Each end has a giant suction cup & it comes with the "broken window" window cling. It takes 3 AAA batteries but honestly I don't know how to get them out or in but it does have a "try me" button which I pushed & the "tail" moves & it laughs & says stuff.
> 
> From another website:
> http://www.greatholidayinflatables.com/product/animated-window-crasher-ghost-by-gemmy/
> 
> I would LOVE IT!!! Please message me as I am not sure how.  do you have the SKU on it. I need about 4 of them.


----------



## RCIAG

SKU 86786 55794, the model number is 55794 & it's definitely called Ghost Window Crasher.

PMing now.


----------



## RCIAG

FTR to PM someone, click on the user name in their post. It brings up a menu & one of the choices is PM.


----------



## Alexscaresme

RCIAG said:


> FTR to PM someone, click on the user name in their post. It brings up a menu & one of the choices is PM.


And they have these at WallyWorld? I can't find them on their site


----------



## RCIAG

I found this in the store. I couldn't find them on the site either. They must be a big thing this year because no one has them.


----------



## Alexscaresme

You're making me want to run out to my store just to check


----------



## Alexscaresme

Do you have a pic of the one you have?


----------



## RCIAG

It's the one in the link I posted.

I'd take a pic but my phone is dead. The Walmart box has the pic of it, an orange banner that states the price $14.84 & Ghost Window Crasher, there's a JOL face on the top left corner before the orange banner.


----------



## lbc

I found this picture on eBay:


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

RCIAG said:


> SKU 86786 55794, the model number is 55794 & it's definitely called Ghost Window Crasher.
> 
> PMing now.


Thanks!  I'm super excited. Do you have a bar code or product number on the box? Product number is about 12-15 characters long. Thanks


----------



## lbc

Other items in the animated Window Crasher series:


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

$50 off $200 CODE: XXW01692


----------



## RCIAG

That's it! I can't get any other codes, it's packed away to go back home.

I'd guess that all of them speak out of their tails & the tail moves just like the ghost.


----------



## BiggieShawty

Spotted this today at the Grandin Road Frontgate outlet in Columbus OH.

549.00 and 60% off


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

BiggieShawty said:


> Spotted this today at the Grandin Road Frontgate outlet in Columbus OH.
> 
> 549.00 and 60% off
> 
> View attachment 257596


I'm so insanely Jealous! I missed this last year! Looks like I need to move... Lol!


----------



## Pumpkin215

propstar7 said:


> Would you mind measuring her and reporting how tall she actually is? She doesn't seem to be 9 feet; I'm wondering if I'll be able to set her up in my house after all. Is there poles assembled underneath so I could possibly just leave one or two out to make her shorter without detriment to her motion?


I'll try to get her up this weekend. Yes, there are three sets of poles and I imagine that you could leave one out.


----------



## BiggieShawty

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I'm so insanely Jealous! I missed this last year! Looks like I need to move... Lol!



Roadtrip to OH!


----------



## EvilDog

Is a big skeleton dog Grandin Road? If so rite aid sells em.


----------



## Hilda

I haven't kept up with the thread in a tbit, so if someone already posted something similar to this. I apologize.
I purchased the plastic cat prop from Target the other day and wanted to share the comparison with the plastic cat from GR.
(The cat on left is latex prop I bought a few years ago. I think from Spirit?)

As far as the two plastic cats go.
The GR cat (middle) is $39. The cat at Target (right) is $25.
The Target cat seems much more 'life size' and larger in person (the photo is a tad deceiving). They are the same height but the GR cat is very thin all around.
The eyes light up on both.
The Target cat is motion triggered and the head swivels from side to side and it makes a horrible yowling noise. Very loud actually. LOL


----------



## halloween71

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I'm so insanely Jealous! I missed this last year! Looks like I need to move... Lol!


lucky haunter..im jealous to


----------



## halloween71

wickedwillingwench said:


> seriously? $199????? i believe i can make that for a LOT less.


looks like you could make one "close enough" or maybe even better.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

BiggieShawty said:


> Spotted this today at the Grandin Road Frontgate outlet in Columbus OH.
> 
> 549.00 and 60% off


*This guy will be riding home with me tonight! *


----------



## HexMe

Congrats Susie Boo, I hope you have a big car! I have him and he is THE coolest thing I own.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Thanks - I hope when we get there he turns out to look as cool! And thanks for the heads off from Biggie (pun intended) who clued me in to his avail. We have been dreaming of him since we first saw him three years ago. Was insanely expensive then. Still is - but couldn't resist the 60% off! 
He will go nicely in our entryway since we set up the horse and rider in our front graveyard scene. Gonna scale back on other things and stick with one theme I think. 

Your set up with him in the corner is divine! 


)


HexMe said:


> Congrats Susie Boo, I hope you have a big car! I have him and he is THE coolest thing I own.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Thanks - I hope when we get there to pick him up he turns out to look as cool! And thanks for the heads off from Biggie (pun intended) who clued me in to his avail. We have been dreaming of him since we first saw him three years ago. Was insanely expensive then. Still is - but couldn't resist the 60% off! 
He will go nicely in our entryway since we set up the horse and rider in our front graveyard scene. Gonna scale back on other things and stick with one theme I think. 

Your set up with him in the corner is divine! 

*
)


HexMe said:


> Congrats Susie Boo, I hope you have a big car! I have him and he is THE coolest thing I own.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Glad you found one HalloSusieBoo! I haven't been on this thread for a while but you've always been so helpful showing what's at the GR outlet there near where you live I'm glad you finally got to find one there. He's like finding the big prize in the Cracker Jack Box! Glad to see you posting.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hilda said:


> I haven't kept up with the thread in a tbit, so if someone already posted something similar to this. I apologize.
> I purchased the plastic cat prop from Target the other day and wanted to share the comparison with the plastic cat from GR.
> (The cat on left is latex prop I bought a few years ago. I think from Spirit?)
> 
> As far as the two plastic cats go.
> The GR cat (middle) is $39. The cat at Target (right) is $25.
> The Target cat seems much more 'life size' and larger in person (the photo is a tad deceiving). They are the same height but the GR cat is very thin all around.
> The eyes light up on both.
> The Target cat is motion triggered and the head swivels from side to side and it makes a horrible yowling noise. Very loud actually. LOL
> 
> View attachment 258434


All of them have the same evil eyes. I got the Target one too even though it's sounds make me cringe, there is one screech in there where I swear it's dying. The latex one did come from Spirit, I saw him ( several actually ) just yesterday, someone had turned them all around so their butts were sticking out, they have sort of life like butts lol. I like him and the target one the best I think.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad you found one HalloSusieBoo! I haven't been on this thread for a while but you've always been so helpful showing what's at the GR outlet there near where you live I'm glad you finally got to find one there. He's like finding the big prize in the Cracker Jack Box! Glad to see you posting.[/QUOT.
> *It has been a long time for sure Ghost of Spookie! Life is what happens when we make plans! I will be visiting our West Chester GR outlet as in the past - and will try to capture a few pics for everyone. I can't wait to drive up to Columbus to get the big guy tomorrow ( we were too late from work to make it this evening before the outlet closed). I'll hope to get a good assortment of pics there as well.
> Its great to be back on HF. Have missed you all --- BOO!
> *


----------



## BiggieShawty

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *This guy will be riding home with me tonight! *


AWESOME!!!! I am so happy someone on the forum is giving him a home. Show us some pics when you get him home and staged.


----------



## pipresidente

Did anyone here get the Grandin flaming basket? It is half off and I can easily make the dancing witches to go around it. It doesn't have any reviews so I'm looking for feedback. Thanks!


----------



## punkpumpkin

For anyone that was coveting the werewolf rug but just couldn't justify 100 dollars. I found a very similar version at Target for 40. It howls and lights up eyes just like the one on grandin road. Here are some photos. Bought it in store, haven't seen it online.


----------



## RCIAG

They never did post my bad review of the Mad Hatter guy or the good review of the mummy statue.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

RCIAG said:


> They never did post my bad review of the Mad Hatter guy or the good review of the mummy statue.


That mad hatter prop looks like a rip off from a Dave Lowe prop. So many originals being ripped off these last years.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

punkpumpkin said:


> For anyone that was coveting the werewolf rug but just couldn't justify 100 dollars. I found a very similar version at Target for 40. It howls and lights up eyes just like the one on grandin road. Here are some photos. Bought it in store, haven't seen it online.


Looks better than the one online. I would buy this if I saw one.


----------



## ooojen

If anybody winds up with an unwanted set of the GR ghosts that appear to pass through the windows, please let me know. My daughter wants a set if the price is similar to the original (plus shipping), and they're sold out.
I haven't spent much time on the GR site since getting the horrible mis-shapened set of "books" with the skeleton hand. I just went to leave a review, and I wasn't allowed to without having an account. They have my email address, and they have records of my orders. The only thing they don't have is permission to keep my credit card number on file...so technically I don't have an account. I'm not impressed.


----------



## The Red Hallows

I love the headless horseman. On another note, *if anybody hates their GR eyeball orbs, I'll buy them from you.  Seriously*, I have a project in mind and they are gone.


----------



## HexMe

Susieboo...how did you make out with the big guy?


----------



## pipresidente

I got the basket today after really struggling over whether or not I wanted it. It's amazing. Great sound effects (controllable volume), great quality basket, awesome flames and light. I def recommend it at the sale price if it is still available. Now I need to make those sheet ghosts that dance around it. At first I thought that entire scene looked lame and then it really grew on me!

http://m.grandinroad.com/products/808252?path=~faux-flaming-basket~&redirect=y


----------



## EvilDog

The Red Hallows said:


> I love the headless horseman. On another note, *if anybody hates their GR eyeball orbs, I'll buy them from you.  Seriously*, I have a project in mind and they are gone.
> 
> View attachment 260781


Whats the cost of those eyes? Must be cheap to be sold out.


----------



## Jezebel82

Just a heads up... Grandin Road is doing their 50% off sale for 13 hours today, mostly Halloween Haven. When they did the last one I ended up getting the inflatable stone archway. I wouldn't have purchased it at full price but I think it's pretty nice for 50% off. My only complaint about it is I wish the stone picture covered more of the sides. My son loves it though. We tested it out in our living room and he loves running through the "tunnel."


----------



## X-Pired

pipresidente said:


> I got the basket today after really struggling over whether or not I wanted it. It's amazing. Great sound effects (controllable volume), great quality basket, awesome flames and light. I def recommend it at the sale price if it is still available. Now I need to make those sheet ghosts that dance around it. At first I thought that entire scene looked lame and then it really grew on me!
> 
> http://m.grandinroad.com/products/808252?path=~faux-flaming-basket~&redirect=y


Based on your recommendation, and the 50% off sale today, I purchased the flaming basket. Thank you for the review.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

I just bought Tabitha the Flying Witch this morning on the 13 Hour sale...Does anyone have a review? I started to go for the tall skeleton witch, but I've already exceeded my budget by *ahem* quite a bit, so I tried to practice a wee bit of self-restraint!


----------



## The Red Hallows

EvilDog said:


> Whats the cost of those eyes? Must be cheap to be sold out.


They were 29.99 for a set of 8. They aren't on the website anymore. Actually, a lot of the things I liked are gone.


----------



## ooojen

The Red Hallows said:


> They were 29.99 for a set of 8. They aren't on the website anymore. Actually, a lot of the things I liked are gone.


I'm using all my little orbs, but if you want 4 of the larger ones (still in their un-opened bags) I could let them go. I think there was free shipping when I ordered, so no charge for what it took to get them to me. If you have a Paypal account and if you want the 4 large ones for $15 plus whatever it costs to ship them to you, let me know. If you want to hold out for a whole set somewhere, that's fine too. I'm not desperate to dump them or anything; I just probably won't get around to using them this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Didn't go on GR's site for the 13-hour sale but was wondering what items were 50% off during it. I don't seem to be able to get their email newsletters any more and was wondering if it required a code. A lot of their sales seem to have it posted on the website I've noticed. Did they have any of the larger props included, like Tara? She's probably the only one I would consider at this point. 

I noticed the Werewolf Father was still listed. I bought the Werewolf Son last year during one of their earlier sales and picked up the Werewolf Dad when he was discounted heavily, maybe 40-50%. Think it was right before halloween as I seem to remember him being delivered halloween day. He's a nice tall prop and a nice addition with or without the Werewolf Son. I plan to use both Father and Son set up with a moon (maybe my Uncle Milton one) in one of our upstairs windows. Should look cool. Suppose if I have some kind of audio source in the room I could trigger them with the noise so the kids might see them throwing back their heads and howling. Probably need to do a custom audio track which shouldn't be too hard given enough time to experiment with the sound level and timing.

Last year the Son was on our porch kind of hiding behind the cushioned patio chairs we were sitting in, and the majority of kids liked him. One somewhat older kid got totally surprised by him and jumped and let out a little bit of a scream and his friends kind of teased him about it. I took it as a compliment. One little girl saw him and absolutely refused to come get any candy and her parents had to get it for her instead. So keep the Werewolf Dad in mind particularly if he goes on deep discount.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Didn't go on GR's site for the 13-hour sale but was wondering what items were 50% off during it. I don't seem to be able to get their email newsletters any more and was wondering if it required a code. A lot of their sales seem to have it posted on the website I've noticed. Did they have any of the larger props included, like Tara? She's probably the only one I would consider at this point.


Spookie, I don't remember seeing Tara listed on the sale...IIRC, the larger props included the vampire in coffin, tall skeleton witch, and the flying witch.

Love your idea for the father/son wolf duo! Hope you'll post a video of that for us. My husband really likes the werewolf dad, but I'm kind of partial to the son. Thought it would be fun to dress him in a Boy Scout Wolf uniform and use him as my porch greeter! ?


----------



## pipresidente

Got my new friends from the 50% off sale today! They are great quality!


----------



## themyst

I was certain that I ordered two of the flicker light strings but can't find one box. I signed into Grandin Road's website to look at my previous orders, and none are there! No orders at all! Is anyone else's order history erased?


----------



## Caroluna

My order history is erased too.


----------



## ooojen

Mine wasn't there, either, but I reset my password and then it re-appeared. Now maybe I can leave a review, too!


----------



## themyst

ooojen said:


> Mine wasn't there, either, but I reset my password and then it re-appeared. Now maybe I can leave a review, too!


I just changed my password and it did not work for me. How weird. Must be a programming snafu.


----------



## ooojen

Hmmm, must be a glitch, all right. I know it wouldn't let me leave a review a while back because it said I didn't have an account (it didn't recognize my email address, though I'm on their mailing list.) Now it knows me again.
Odd.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

GoS, I posted this on the Crazy Bonez thread but really it is more appropriate over here. Right not Tara and other halloween items are an extra 30 % off plus free shipping. So Tara is 90.30 plus free ship. I can't remember if the 50% off sale included free shipping, if not then this is probably just as good a deal.
They have several items with the extra 30 off, you don't see it until it is in the cart. I got the Beagle skelly for 13.30 plus free shipping.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

But not every item in GR's Halloween Haven qualifies as a "Halloween" item though.

During this most recent promotion (30% off plus free shipping), no matter how many times I tried placing the Inflatable Stone Archway into my shopping cart, then checkout and applied the promo code, it had no effect on the already discounted $64.50 price. Oh well.


----------



## RCIAG

ooojen said:


> Hmmm, must be a glitch, all right. I know it wouldn't let me leave a review a while back because it said I didn't have an account (it didn't recognize my email address, though I'm on their mailing list.) Now it knows me again.
> Odd.


They STILL haven't posted my good review of the mummy & my bad review of the Mad Hatter. I thought if nothing else they'd post my rave review of the mummy.


----------



## msim

I was hesitant to get this arch, but I bit the bullet and purchased it during the 50% sale. It exceeded my expectations! It was a windy day when I set it up, and it took two people to get the tethers balanced so it wouldn't topple over. It looks great during the day and at night there are at least 6 small lights illuminating it.
I am now trying to rig a fire and ice light to make it look as if it is an entrance to another dimension.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

msim said:


> I was hesitant to get this arch, but I bit the bullet and purchased it during the 50% sale. It exceeded my expectations! It was a windy day when I set it up, and it took two people to get the tethers balanced so it wouldn't topple over. It looks great during the day and at night there are at least 6 small lights illuminating it.
> I am now trying to rig a fire and ice light to make it look as if it is an entrance to another dimension.


Very cool. Please upload a pic whenever you can.

Unfortunately, I missed out on the Stone Archway today because I waited too long before attempting to place the order. By the time I did, the product was no longer available. Oh well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thought I would mention that I checked my order history today when I went to check on my Friday order and I seem to have a full listing of past orders. Weird that some of you don't. Did you call them to ask about it?

So reason I came to post here is that ordered Friday morning when the 50% off sale was announced but I still haven't received even a confirming email. My order shows up in my history, both items are listed as In Stock but that's it. Nothing else--no email, no "processing". 

Curious if any of you who also placed an order on Friday received anything from them yet? I chose their standard shipping which cost me $12 (2 small skelly dogs) and wonder if they give order filling preference to those that pay for expedited shipping over standard. Here it is Sunday and doesn't look like anything happened on Friday or Saturday. I believe I remember them posting that orders with standard shipping needed to be placed by the 21st so the 23rd is definitely beyond that, so not expecting to receive my order before Halloween, however letting it sit there also doesn't get it to me any sooner here on the West coast. I've been noticing this trend when placing orders with them just sitting sometimes for a number of days before getting even an email and it's kind of frustrating from this end.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So reason I came to post here is that ordered Friday morning when the 50% off sale was announced but I still haven't received even a confirming email. My order shows up in my history, both items are listed as In Stock but that's it. Nothing else--no email, no "processing".
> 
> Curious if any of you who also placed an order on Friday received anything from them yet? I chose their standard shipping which cost me $12 (2 small skelly dogs) and wonder if they give order filling preference to those that pay for expedited shipping over standard.


I ordered the Parker Pumpkin Man plush doll, went with normal shipping, and received an e-mail confirmation the following day. Also, they have the option of checking out using PayPal once more, which makes me think that they may be tweaking the site again, causing things to be a bit wonky at the moment.


----------



## themyst

I haven't ordered anything within the past month, but I just checked and my order history is still missing. 

I'm so happy I got over my GR fervor late summer, otherwise I'd be wiping out my bank account on their 50% off sales. Guess I'll let the excitement build up for next summer when we figure out how to prematurely hack into their new catalog again. That was fun.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

themyst said:


> I haven't ordered anything within the past month, but I just checked and my order history is still missing.
> 
> I'm so happy I got over my GR fervor late summer, otherwise I'd be wiping out my bank account on their 50% off sales. Guess I'll let the excitement build up for next summer when we figure out how to prematurely hack into their new catalog again. That was fun.



That was fun! 

Still no movement on my order. Sure hope this doesn't mean I'll get the dreaded Order Canceled email...I don't need the dogs but sure would like them for next year.


----------



## themyst

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That was fun!
> 
> Still no movement on my order. Sure hope this doesn't mean I'll get the dreaded Order Canceled email...I don't need the dogs but sure would like them for next year.


I don't understand why they're dragging their feet on that. Most places I order from have it packaged and sent either same or next day, and I get the shipping confirmation just as soon. These days, there is just no reason not to have that capability, unless they're drop shipping, which I don't think GR does. Maybe they're operating with a skeleton crew.


----------



## Aquarius

Here are a few photos from frontgate/Grandin road outlet in Columbus. They had a room fulll of Halloween.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Still no movement on my order. Sure hope this doesn't mean I'll get the dreaded Order Canceled email...I don't need the dogs but sure would like them for next year.


I never received that e-mail and only learned of the fact yesterday due to going back to my original order confirmation one and clicking the tracking link. Their service sure is pathetic anymore.


----------



## ooojen

I thought pretty hard about it before I ordered, since I had bad luck with some of what I got earlier. The steep discount pulled me in. I ordered on Sunday, and my stuff is due to get here tomorrow. That's not half bad! I hope the rest of you have gotten what you ordered, or that things are at least on their way.


----------



## Dinobuzz

I'm sitting on the fence on ordering Sparky & Scout for under $10 each but shipping to Canada is basic double of the cost of the items.... I may go ahead & have them shipped to a friend in the US.


----------



## Jeepers

I ordered 2 of the pose and stay skeletons and they are fantastic! Much better construction and quality than the norm.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I did BTW get my 2 crazy bones dogs (Shadow and Scout). They arrived on the Friday before halloween but I was so busy setting didn't open, which was OK because I wasn't buying for this year anyway. Should make a point of opening them up tomorrow to make sure they are OK.


----------



## Jeepers

I just ordered Scout and Sparky because with the additional 40 % off they were 11.40 each. Quite a savings from the original prices so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not a lot left in the Halloween sale area for the 40% promo but the dogs are a definite good buy! Did you get free shipping too or was that just on Xmas items? 

I picked up Shadow and Scout back in October when they had a big discount sale. Got Scout for 9.50 but did have shipping on him (both cost me $12 to ship). I love both of my guys and know you will be glad you got these guys now. Scout is so cute and Sparky will keep the little ones in line!


----------



## themyst

I really wanted the male Animated Marionette Skeleton, if his mode of operation was a little better. I wish he at least jerked around a little bit or heck, even twirled or something, rather than just light up and be totally unmovable.


----------



## Jeepers

GoS, had to pay shipping but only 7.00. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well I finally got around to unboxing Scout and Shadow this morning. Kind of out of sight, out of mind. I really meant to open them up earlier just to make sure they weren't damaged. I love Scout. His box was really musty smelling inside so wonder where they had him warehoused. He is still available along with Spike and GR has a 50% off discount on them and a few other halloween marked down items. Back to 9.50 for each plus shipping. There is free shipping sitewide now too but you can only use one code and the 50% off is the better deal.

Shadow looks cool. Like Sasha, he's a put-together dog. Easy to do but locks in place. I might keep him in his box for now and build him next year. I have Sasha full size and was wondering if these type dogs disassemble as easily as they get put together? Any tips on unlocking the parts? I haven't tried to store her yet and definitely don't want to break her. She's my favorite.


----------



## Jeepers

Sparky and Scout came yesterday in perfect shape. Gos, no mustiness with mine. I was just going to put the rest of my Halloween stuff in storage when they came. I admired them for a few minutes and then reboxed themis year. I'm very till next year. They are quite sturdy and well made. Better than some other skeletons I saw in the stores th happy with them.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks for the heads up on the Grandin Road sale. I figured to finally get a crazy bones dog next Halloween, but couldn't pass up the low prices.
I ordered Scout and almost got the gold bony dog since he was so cheap, but decided against it.

Last week Improvements Catalog had a good sale on some of their Halloween items. I picked up this Skeleton Dog House for $7.98. It's not bad for the price and seems to be made of a corrugated-plastic material (kind of like what those political ad signs are made of).

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...asonal-and-gifts/halloween-decorations/343867


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey Dave thanks for the heads up on the Crazy Bonez dog house! at Improvements Catalog (pretty sure they are a GrandinRoad/Frontgate affiliated company). I knew from the SeasonsUSA/Crazy Bonez website there was such a thing out there (actually 2 versions*) but never saw one around. I ordered mine on Friday and got my UPS shipping number today. The stock is low according to the site so was afraid I'd get a "cancellation/sold out" email but thankfully not. It's still listed BTW. Did you get yours yet?

The one they have is the straight out dog house, the deluxe version has a interior light and dog barking sound included. Don't think my dogs will care if I didn't buy them the upscale model LOL and figure I could add lighting anyway. mp3 triggered sound not that hard to do if I want to go that route. Anyway I'm happy my little dogs will have a home to share and sure can't beat the clearance price. Thanks again.


*Improvements dog house -- http://seasonsusainc.com/DOGHOUSE/P2592_1064/
Deluxe dog house -- http://seasonsusainc.com/DELUXE-DOGHOUSE/P2591_1064/

They also have a vacuform-looking Beware of Skeleton Dog sign in their product listing as well as a Skeleton Cat Crossing sign.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Received my Dog House yesterday and just opened and set up. So cute! It's made from 3 corrugated plastic panels that form the 4 sides of the dog house and the roof. Very easy to assemble and I really like how it is detailed. Being plastic should be no worry about getting wet and reusing later. Very light weight and compact when disassembled. What a great deal too on it. Thanks again DaveintheGrave for the heads up.

I'll come back and post a photo or two so if you guys see it for sale again somewhere you'll know what it's like.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK here's a few quick pics of the Crazy Bonez standard Dog House. Shown with Grandinroad "Scout" and "Sasha" (aka Crazy Bonez Beagle Bonez and Bruiser, official CB names) for scale. 

Outdoor setting:


























Closeups of the house:


----------



## Hilda

Very cute doghouse GoS!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Glad I could be of help, Spookie! Yes, I did get mine before I posted the link. I wanted to see what it was made of before I recommended it.

Thanks for the pics of yours assembled. It looks great! I decided to leave mine "flat" until next Halloween. Heck, you could add your own light and barking sound, probably a lot cheaper than they want for that other doghouse. (I didn't see a price on it.)

I also received my dog, "Scout", and he looks terrific. No damage or any flaws that I can see.
Thanks again to you for the heads up on him!

(I just looked and it seems the Improvements doghouse is sold out. Glad we got ours.)


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

FYI - For anyone who may be interested, GR is selling the green, red, and white LED spotlights (http://www.grandinroad.com/led-outdoor-spotlight/823731) now at the price of just $7 (reduced from the original $19.99). Also, GR's running a 20% off plus free shipping promotion. Use code: XXW49528

Think that the $7 price already includes the 20% discount, but still a very good deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Saruman. That helped me out. I ended up ordering a few of the white spot lights which I don't have any of. They will come in handy when I do my Haunted Carnival and need to light up some signage that I don't want to use colored lights on. These GR lights come with free shipping anyway apparently and I found entering the code didn't make any difference in price. $7 is a really good price IMO. I may have gotten Gemmy spots for a few buck less at Home Depot on last chance clearance but that's never a given.


----------



## thehoghunter

Saruman, Thanks!! Ordered a couple of lights.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well GR has launched a 25% off everything TODAY ONLY sale. Use code XXW02532. The spot lights are still on sale for $7 each but as part of the Dashing Deals area they are NOT available for the 25% off on top of that. No free shipping with them now either unless you qualify for another promo...like one that you might have received on one of their large post card pieces that sometimes shipped with previous orders.

BTW their Edison Bulb Light Strands are marked down to $15, come in clear/red/green or white and those do qualify for the 25% off today (11.25 today). I could see those being used for carnival like scenes or such. Maybe on some mad lab "equipment".

Sale would apply to Halloween Haven items that are left. They still have CrazyBonez Scout (beagle) and Sparky marked down so now $19 down to 14.25 with code for example.


BTW I have a shipping track number on mine spot light order as of today. No date yet. But pleased they shipped out so quickly.


----------

